# WUS Russian forum project 2016 rebooted



## Chascomm

Yes folks, it's on again!

After much deliberation, Watchuseek management have agreed to let the the Project continue...

_However_ it is abundantly clear that the collaborative approach has _not_ been a success. In order to avoid the acrimony that has already derailed the project once, we are fast-tracking to a final design proposal with no further polls.

Attached below are the renders of the front and back of the final design, and also the registration form for you to register your interest in the project if you have not yet done so. The registration spreadsheet is also attached.

Feel free to put the word around on the other forums that we are back in business. If you no longer wish to be included in the project, please contact one of the project organizers. The project team consists of Cuthbert, Recoil, Pierluigi, Danilao and Helmpda. Details about the method of payment will be posted in this thread soon.

The main purpose of this thread besides announcing the restart is to confirm the members' ongoing support for the project.

Registration Form

Registration Spreadsheet

The price is estimated to be "not more than $150".










*Moderator's note 23/11/2016: The illustrations above have been updated. Some of the discussion below relates to the original design.*

Dimensions:










Dial sample:










Bezel sample:


----------



## Chascomm

I forgot to mention; I am definitely still IN on this project :-!


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

Im in


----------



## amil

I wanted to take part. but I saw it again 
meranom.


----------



## Rimmed762

If not Meranom then who?

Meranom is very cooperative and has a pretty good track record. And I don't know any others to pull through with this batch size. I know smaller watchmakers who can do custom orders (Vostok Design, Favinov).


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

Best option so far is Meranom store (Vostok factory in Chistopol)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schieper

Cool i am in. Can we at least do 1 pol asking who wants to have more polls. For histories sake 

(It is a joke! That about the poll)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## amil

http://............com/


----------



## amil

GETAT WATCH CO
_Ma nbushiji e\
http://............com/46mm-no-logo...dow-sub-automatic-mens-wrist-watch_p2144.html 
_


----------



## amil

these guys can do what we need. we will get a good Japanese mechanism at a lower price. I think someone who has english language as a native can at least try to ask questions about these guys.
эти парни могут сделать что нам нужно. мы будем получать хороший японский механизм за меньшую цену. думаю кто имеет англиский язык как родной может хотя бы попытаться задать вопросы этим парням.


----------



## cuthbert

I think most of the people on this board would like to have a Russian watch with a Russian movement possibly as much made in Russia as possible (we know Vostok outsources dials,hands and bezels but at least we have a Russian movement, case and final assembly) , so in the end the options would be:

1) Vostok (through Meranom, which is the only Russian seller that in these years came on this board asking people what they wanted, he was very clever with that)
2) Vostok Design (at the moment limited to one case)
3) Raketa (due to the price of their watches I wonder how many would be available to spend $800 for a special Amphibia, I have seen no review of their watches on this board so far).

The Chinese forum is luckier from this point of view, they have more builders.


----------



## miroman

I'm in too.


----------



## messyGarage

I'm in, very happy that the project is going forward.

If you like it, here an updated thumbnail for the signature, made from the two images from the first post


----------



## DavidUK

I would love to be able to support this project but there are plenty of generic diver watches already available. Sure it looks good but in my opinion something uniquely Soviet would have been if more interest.


----------



## cuthbert

messyGarage said:


> I'm in, very happy that the project is going forward.
> 
> If you like it, here an updated thumbnail for the signature, made from the two images from the first post
> 
> View attachment 8967457


Thank you that's a nice signature.



DavidUK said:


> I would love to be able to support this project but there are plenty of generic diver watches already available. Sure it looks good but in my opinion something uniquely Soviet would have been if more interest.


This is a Soviet design for sure, and I don't see it as "generic", perhaps you are not familiar with the original watch, the Slava diver from the 80s:









This one has a very faded dial, but as you can see it's a 100% Soviet watch, the colour palette was indeed inspired by the Zodiac Seawolf but besides that it's an original design and I don't find it generic at all.

Out of curiosity which are the truly Soviet designs for you?


----------



## joecool

Sorry to say I'm out,the design is just not what I envisaged it could have been,please remove me from the list thanks


----------



## Schlumpf

This is not what i expect from a forum project so please remove me from the list, thank you!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

"дайверские часы" sounds really terrible for anyone who speaks Russian. It is like Spanglish slang. Even worst!!!!! It sound like someone is trying to be unnecessarily cool and blend into foreign society. Like an immigrant which pretends to forget Russian. Is it possible to change it for something normal?


----------



## haejuk

I am glad to see this going forward. I am in with no complaints.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Count me out as well. This could have been so much more, but the green bezel insert with the orange indices and the 'Amphibia' logo redundantly repeated on the dial and case back just kills it for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

I think Meranom is the only option. Atleast for now.

If I want Chinese watch with Japanese movement, I have a large selection available. But it would have nothing in common with Soviet era divers. And there is a reason why I am hanging at the 'Russian watches' instead of affordables or Chinese.

Currently Vostok dominates markets when it comes to Russian watches. And who should? There is no Slava (factory) anymore. There is no Poljot (factory) anymore. No more Zaryas are made.


----------



## cuthbert

Kirill Sergueev said:


> "дайверские часы" sounds really terrible for anyone who speaks Russian. It is like Spanglish slang. Even worst!!!!! It sound like someone is trying to be unnecessarily cool and blend into foreign society. Like an immigrant which pretends to forget Russian. Is it possible to change it for something normal?


Ehm, Comrade Helmpda suggested that, he he said it sounds good. :-s:-s:-s

I am not in charge of the project anymore, but if Admin and Chascomm agree perhaps we can receive more feedback from the Russian members.


----------



## 103ssv

Yes!

Glad this project moves on and is finally going in the right direction.

103


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

cuthbert said:


> Ehm, Comrade Helmpda suggested that, he he said it sounds good. :-s:-s:-s
> 
> I am not in charge of the project anymore, but if Admin and Chascomm agree perhaps we can receive more feedback from the Russian members.


No, it is not! It is actually really bad. The correct way to put it: "Часы для подводного спорта." or "Часы для подводного плавания". First one is better since there is more then one discipline in the underwater sports and this watch could be used for anyone of them. "Diving" it is one of variants and more like a slang because it has different official name in Russian.


----------



## oak1971

I am still in depending on final cost. 

Sent from my SM-G928R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Kirill Sergueev said:


> No, it is not! It is actually really bad. The correct way to put it: "Часы для подводного спорта." or "Часы для подводного плавания". First one is better since there is more then one discipline in the underwater sports and this watch could be used for anyone of them. "Diving" it is one of variants and more like a slang because it has different official name in Russian.


I ask Helmpda to answer to that, as I don't the language, I am pretty sure Chascomm will accept your input on the matter.



oak1971 said:


> I am still in depending on final cost.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928R4 using Tapatalk


As an Amphibia SE, that is the agreement.


----------



## mauzer67

cuthbert said:


> I ask Helmpda to answer to that, as I don't the language, I am pretty sure Chascomm will accept your input on the matter.
> 
> As an Amphibia SE, that is the agreement.


I'm glad the project is moving forward . thank you*cuthbert*

And I like case back . My ear does not hurt

I'm in the project


----------



## Pier1958

Is the writing correct so?









I pray and thank the Russian comrades for the help they can give us...;-)


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Niet! That is not correct either. "Русские часы для подводного спорта". "Дайвинг" i.e. "diving" is more or less legal word since 2008 when the "sports diving" became an officially recognized sports discipline. Any way this is linguistic issue but there is a picture illustrated Russian opinion to this "intervention"


----------



## messyGarage

Well, I'm hoping that Russian/russian speaking comrades can help spelling the caseback inscription in the best way.

With the sunburst case finish and the bullet crown as shown in pics, for me it's a winner

I'd like to ask if the bezel will be a variation of the SE "333" bezel (sloped) or flat, more like a "boris" bezel with an insert
thank you


----------



## devilsbite

Definitely still in!

Love the chosen designs.

--

Don't want to open a can of worms but wanted to know if serial numbers could be assigned. I usually wouldn't ask but I'm currently #70 and 1970 is my birth year. That'd be pretty cool.

Thanks!


----------



## amil

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Niet! That is not correct either. "Русские часы для подводного спорта". "Дайвинг" i.e. "diving" is more or less legal word since 2008 when the "sports diving" became an officially recognized sports discipline. Any way this is linguistic issue but there is a picture illustrated Russian opinion to this "intervention"
> View attachment 8971585


 для подводного плавания. или глубоководного погружения. или для аквалангистов. или для акванавтов. думаю для акванавтов будет самое то.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Sorry for all who does not read Russian, since it is easier for Russians speakers to come to the united point of view let me explain why I am recommending "_Русские часы для подводного спорта" _подводые виды спорта включают в себя десять дисциплин Акватлон, Апноэ (фридайвинг), Дайвинг, Ориентирование, Плавание в ластах, Подводная охота (подводная рыбалка), Подводная фотосъемка, Регби, Спортивная подводная стрельба, Хоккей. Поэтому если мы говорим Дайвинг, то мы исключаем все остальное, не говоря уже о том, что дайвинг подразумевает снаряжение вроде акваланга. И получается, что исключаются все остальные подводники, которые получестся не могут пользоваться этими часами.
I am just trying to be all inclusive and do not set aside snorkelers and breath holders.
Although I would also conciser "for aquanauts" per Amil recommendation it would sound VERY unique but grammatically correct "Часы Акванавтов" sounds superb but very provocative


----------



## poiuyt

What is a price and where I can find spec. - width, l2l and so on?


----------



## cuthbert

messyGarage said:


> I'd like to ask if the bezel will be a variation of the SE "333" bezel (sloped) or flat, more like a "boris" bezel with an insert
> thank you


For the bezel we are in contact with Mister Mike, who kindly shared the dimensions of the original Slava and he's available to support the project sending numbers and pictures...my original idea was too try to recreate the shape of the original bezel as closely as possible.



poiuyt said:


> What is a price and where I can find spec. - width, l2l and so on?


Price: like an Amphibia SE (not more than $150, finalised by the numbers of subscriptions)

Dimensions: in order to contain costs and delivery time (and also to have a Russian case, as for instance the case of the NVCh-30 is not made in Russia) it was decided to be based on the existing 150 style, that looked like a good guess for the original Slava, here there are the dimensions:










Mister Mike's dimensions are:



> Case: 40mm wide X 47mm tall
> Inside lugs: 20mm
> Outside lugs: 26mm
> Dial/crystal: 30mm
> Bezel: 40mm
> Bezel insert width: 4mm
> Bezel height: 3mm
> Crown circumference: 7mm
> Crown is approx. 3.5mm tall, but extends 5mm from the case when fully tightened.


As you can see the 150 is a good guess for the original Slava design, the only big difference is the lug dimension, 20mm instead of 22, but perhaps it's possible to ask Meranom to machine the case for a 20mm strap should it be considered necessary...unfortunately I don't have a 150 to measure the outside dimension of the lugs to compare it with the Slava, but it's possible the Vostok has thicker lugs.

The diameter of the crystal is 1mm smaller than the Vostok, so my recommendation in order to keep the proportions of the watch is to increase the outside diameter of the bezel to 41mm (also the Vostok is 41mm and not 40), so the bezel will remain 5mm thick with a 4mm insert.

I am waiting for Mike to give us the total thickness of the watch and the thickness of the back plate, that I consider some of the most important dimensions in order to evaluate the wearability of this case, as already discussed in the last year the thickness of the new backplates have increased but for what I see I expect the Slava to have a lower profile on the wrist, that would make it more comfortable.


----------



## hseldon

The case back is going to be a real deal breaker here. I think it is very important the native Russian speakers give us an appropriate wording before going ahead and ordering the finished продакт. Though he is not a кофаундер of the project, Kirill's фидбэк has shown that in our haste to get the project design finished our вижн may not be 20/20. As a фокус-группа we had something of a факап previously but it does look like there may be some aspects of the watch that need tweaking. Hopefully this will not present too much of a челлендж. There is no дэдлайн, after all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Mr. hseldon, you got it right! 
I start thinking that Aquanaut is valid but in Russian it has a sort of provocative connotation since it sounds very similar as "Alkonaut" - one of names for alcoholic. But if we have a unique touch on the case back it should say Часы для настоящих Акванавтов!


----------



## helmpda

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Niet! That is not correct either. "Русские часы для подводного спорта". "Дайвинг" i.e. "diving" is more or less legal word since 2008 when the "sports diving" became an officially recognized sports discipline. Any way this is linguistic issue but there is a picture illustrated Russian opinion to this "intervention"


"Русские часы для подводного спорта для ношения в офисе" 

diver watch = "Дайверские часы" OR "Водолазные часы"
watch for diving = "часы для подводного плавания"

no sport! only office! only hardcore!!! 

by the way - professional holiday in Russia May 5 - Day of the diver - note as professional divers ("Водолаз" in Russian) and amateurs divers ("divers").


----------



## redrabbit

I'm still in.

Also *Pomidorov*, who's offline at the moment, messaged me few days back and asked to convey that he still would be interested should this project continue.


----------



## helmpda

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Mr. hseldon, you got it right!
> I start thinking that Aquanaut is valid but in Russian it has a sort of provocative connotation since it sounds very similar as "Alkonaut" - one of names for alcoholic. But if we have a unique touch on the case back it should say Часы для настоящих Акванавтов!


"Aquanaut" not russian word like "astronaut"


----------



## Danilao

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I start thinking that Aquanaut is valid but in Russian it has a sort of provocative connotation since it sounds very similar as "Alkonaut"


This is perfect!

For me *"Aquanaut"* is the winner ;-)
Is insane and ironic, I love it


----------



## MEzz

definitely in. Are we going to be able to get choose our serial number? if so, I ask for number 1(!), or any number less than 10 , or 68 if neither are available.


----------



## Chascomm

Thank you Kirill. You have expanded my vocabulary.

("Alkonaut". I definitely need to use that word some time this week)


----------



## mallit

Im most definitely in.
I think it looks great and just happy to see a final solution being offered up.
Bring it on!


----------



## Danilao

Collateral questions:
which types of straps or bracelets offers Meranom for our choice? 

What do you think about?
Rubber? Steel? Or a mesh?


----------



## fallenmig

I am in as well, happy to see the project going again. 
Do we get to choose the number? I would like #138


----------



## Wimads

Sorry, I'm out on this seeing this final design. It is way too messy with all the different marker colors for me. Greenish bezel markers, white chapter ring markers, yellowish lume on the hour markers... doesn't work for me. Should have been all white, or all greenish or all yellowish, this just isn't a coherent design..
Would have put up with it, if it were the outcome of a collaboration I had a voice in myself. But won't accept it as a design forced without my (and the rest community's) input.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

I'm not sure how I feel, I think the colours are slightly mismatched but then again I like it in some ways too, I wish we could have 1 last poll on the caseback, it seems a little mis matched or franken to me in the sense that it doesn't pay enough respect to the original slava in my eyes. Knowing me I may end up buying one but for now I'm just not sure, perhaps more renders or pics will help. Its a shame we can't do the polls, I think the polls should have 2 options only decided by the project team so there is a clear winner in each poll and less of a divide in the community regarding the design. Also cost will be an issue for me so for now i'm out but I may be in depending on my flipping of watches and work.

Keep up the good work and lets keep the momentum on this project, part of me wants to see it finished and the rest of me wants long argument fueled polls and a year of decisions before a watch is made, at least then we can 100% say the community chose the designs.


----------



## cuthbert

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> I'm not sure how I feel, I think the colours are slightly mismatched but then again I like it in some ways too, I wish we could have 1 last poll on the caseback, it seems a little mis matched or franken to me in the sense that it doesn't pay enough respect to the original slava in my eyes. Knowing me I may end up buying one but for now I'm just not sure, perhaps more renders or pics will help. Its a shame we can't do the polls, I think the polls should have 2 options only decided by the project team so there is a clear winner in each poll and less of a divide in the community regarding the design. Also cost will be an issue for me so for now i'm out but I may be in depending on my flipping of watches and work.
> 
> Keep up the good work and lets keep the momentum on this project, part of me wants to see it finished and the rest of me wants long argument fueled polls and a year of decisions before a watch is made, at least then we can 100% say the community chose the designs.


The colours are mismatched like in the original one:










I am quite surprised that Pier's rendering receives so much flack on the matter, I am pretty sure he tried to represent the original dials the best he could, as you can see ALL the specimens we have seen have greenish numbers on the bezel, white chapter rings, they of course aged lume after those years...and some of them don't have even the same shade of fluorescent orange for the markers and the minute hand.

For the caseback, besides the custom engrave (I hope the Russian friends will tell Pier what to write exactly) it's a straight remake of the original design (not the solution that I wanted), so I don't see any room for accusations of "frankenism" that might have happen if the moderation had chosen the other options of the polls, namely the Sadko and the Poljot Dolphin (that I sponsored).



Danilao said:


> Collateral questions:
> which types of straps or bracelets offers Meranom for our choice?
> 
> What do you think about?
> Rubber? Steel? Or a mesh?


After having seen that some people pulled out on what IMO are trivial details like Vostok or Amphibian on the dial, the colour of lume, the greenish numbers on the dial etc..I think it would be safer if we follow the Soviet tradition of ordering the watch without strap, so anybody can use what they already have or order it separately from Meranom.

Perhaps we might also get a reproduction of the original plastic box that was used at the time:


----------



## VWatchie

helmpda said:


> "Aquanaut" not russian word like "astronaut"


Not sure I'm following you here, but to make sure, Americans how travel to space like for example _Neil Armstrong _are called _*Astronauts*_, 








whereas Russians who travel to space like for example _Alexej A Leonov _are called _*Cosmonauts*_.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

cuthbert said:


> The colours are mismatched like in the original one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite surprised that Pier's rendering receives so much flack on the matter, I am pretty sure he tried to represent the original dials the best he could, as you can see ALL the specimens we have seen have greenish numbers on the bezel, white chapter rings, they of course aged lume after those years...and some of them don't have even the same shade of fluorescent orange for the markers and the minute hand.
> 
> For the caseback, besides the custom engrave (I hope the Russian friends will tell Pier what to write exactly) it's a straight remake of the original design (not the solution that I wanted), so I don't see any room for accusations of "frankenism" that might have happen if the moderation had chosen the other options of the polls, namely the Sadko and the Poljot Dolphin (that I sponsored).
> 
> After having seen that some people pulled out on what IMO are trivial details like Vostok or Amphibian on the dial, the colour of lume, the greenish numbers on the dial etc..I think it would be safer if we follow the Soviet tradition of ordering the watch without strap, so anybody can use what they already have or order it separately from Meranom.
> 
> Perhaps we might also get a reproduction of the original plastic box that was used at the time:


I see what you mean, I'm tempted but time will tell, also will buyers be able to ask for a specific number?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> I see what you mean, I'm tempted but time will tell, also will buyers be able to ask for a specific number?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Ok I understand some people would like to have the numbers in white in order to have a more uniform look, to be honest if I could choose I would go that way as well, but the moderation has decided on the basis of the previous polls to have a faithful reissue, or better as faithful as it could be due to the budget retrains we have, still FOR ME the green numbers, or the Vostok/Amphibia logo, or the vintage or white lume are not a deal breaker as they don't detract anything from the beauty of the watch, but I understand for some people these details might be seen otherwise, I just would like to point out that at the time we still had polls Amphibia was voted by 70% of the people and the aged lume was heading.

Regarding aged lume, yesterday I visited an AD and checked this watch that is somewhat similar to the WUS Amhibia:








I was very impressed by the vintage lume (that was really green-brown) and I think if it were white the watch wouldn't be interesting at all.

For the numbering, still Chascomm has to decide, but I don't think there shouldn't be any problem for that, I understand Recoil thinks it's going to be hard to manage but I think he will cope with that.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Damn cr*patalk let me boot up the PC and take a look

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> ALL the specimens we have seen have greenish numbers on the bezel


I've pored over every detail in creating my own mockups and for many details, the bezel in particular, there is no single correct answer. This is why I never wanted to choose for the community single-handedly. I never saw the actual results myself but from what was posted previously I thought white lume was winning?

With all respect, I'm glad to see this project is not dead. Mere discussion should not stop this from progressing if everyone can stay cool.


----------



## schieper

Arizone said:


> I've pored over every detail in creating my own mockups and for many details, the bezel in particular, there is no single correct answer. This is why I never wanted to choose for the community single-handedly. I never saw the actual results myself but from what was posted previously I thought white lume was winning?
> 
> With all respect, I'm glad to see this project is not dead. Mere discussion should not stop this from progressing if everyone can stay cool.


For me this nati like strap with orange stripe realy works as a wristband.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## VWatchie

Absolutely gorgeous with the orange och black Nato strap. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## VWatchie

In my experience some of the best designs are the ones you slowly grow to like (and sometimes eventually love). I've been eyeing this for quite a while now and the more I see it the more I take it to my heart. So, _I'm in!_ It's just too special (in so many ways) and unique to decline.

As I understand it, this project has been fraught with difficulties in many various ways (haven't been following it). My only wish would be to have one of a few specific serial numbers if at all possible (it's not a deal breaker in any way whatsoever); in order of importance No. 069, No. 062, No. 076, No. 001, No. 100, or No. 200. I know Meranom have a site feature for selecting serial numbers (if it's of any help in this context, what do I know). Well as I said, it doesn't really matter, it would just be some small added value to me personally.

I'm not sure what people drive this project, but I think it's very honorable to push forward despite the difficulties (whatever they are/were) to try to make this beautiful timepiece be materialized. Thanks!

(Oh and BTW, if at all possible I'd appreciate if the suggestions from our Russian friends (I'm Swedish myself) concerning the cyrillic wordings on the case back are considered. After all, its going to be a Russian watch and I'm sure it wouldn't be credible to just translate from English to Russian word by word as it's also a matter of Russian cultural and language specifics)


----------



## cuthbert

Arizone said:


> I've pored over every detail in creating my own mockups and for many details, the bezel in particular, there is no single correct answer. This is why I never wanted to choose for the community single-handedly. I never saw the actual results myself but from what was posted previously I thought white lume was winning?
> 
> With all respect, I'm glad to see this project is not dead. Mere discussion should not stop this from progressing if everyone can stay cool.


These are watches that are at least 25 years old, probably more, the UV might have a lot of influence on the way the dial and the bezel, as stated previously Pier worked mostly with the pictures of the watches that belong to Lucidor and Mr. Mike and they are two members of this board and in the case of Mr.Mike he was available to contribute with some helpful information on the dimensions, the two watches are here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/last-piece-my-diver-collection-found-slava-amphibia-759539.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/slava-amphibian-601478.html

I am pretty sure Pier did his best in order to capture the correct shades of colour and IMO stating that his renderings don't have any resemblance with the original is intellectual dishonesty, as well as the comments regarding "undemocratic process" from people who tried to subvert the results of the polls we had (for instance, orange vs. red indices)...but I think it's better to move on.

It appears to me that some of the watches we can find online have the numbers of the bezel in a sort of mint green colour, others have it in metallic grey, I assume (but I am not sure) that the greens were "aged" by UV, like in this one:









To be honest I don't see hate for it.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

helmpda said:


> by the way - professional holiday in Russia May 5 - Day of the diver - note as professional divers ("Водолаз" in Russian) and amateurs divers ("divers").


I am not 100% positive that there is a word дайвер in Russian. The professional Holiday mention "Водолаз" only, apparently дайверы is shilling on Bali with snorkelers and other down-shifters. And "Russian diver" watch looks like that...... 








it is known...So let it be "акванавт" it is really fun


----------



## cuthbert

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I am not 100% positive that there is a word дайвер in Russian. The professional Holiday mention "Водолаз" only, apparently дайверы is shilling on Bali with snorkelers and other down-shifters. And "Russian diver" watch looks like that......
> View attachment 8977657
> 
> 
> it is known...So let it be "акванавт" it is really fun


ahahahaha! One poster at the beginning of this thread complained that the Slava wasn't really a Soviet design, I assume that's his idea of a Russian Diver...:-d:-d

Seriously, can you guys get an agreement on something which doesn't sound goofy in Russian?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

cuthbert said:


> ahahahaha! One poster at the beginning of this thread complained that the Slava wasn't really a Soviet design, I assume that's his idea of a Russian Diver...:-d:-d
> 
> Seriously, can you guys get an agreement on something which doesn't sound goofy in Russian?


We might just stick to "WUS русские часы ограниченная серия водонепроницаемые 200м противоударные". This way it is sounds professional and very dry. But Aquanaut Watch sounds so much better...


----------



## Danilao

Kirill Sergueev said:


> But Aquanaut Watch sounds so much better...


I agree with you without doubts 

But now let the Moderation Soviet decide :-D


----------



## helmpda

OK.

RUSSIAN people - write me in russian to [email protected] your opinion and we will found right "WORDS". ALL opinion are welcome.

---------------------------------------------------
disscuss caseback words in Russian in that thread is closed. 
-----------------------------------------------------
Но не надо заниматься херней и утверждать что в СССР были акванафты и всякая другая нечисть. были либо профессиональные водолазы либо любители агвалангисты. вся греческая нечисть ***навты у нас не использовалась кроме Покорителей Космоса (Спасибо Юра!)


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Will do...


----------



## Astute-C

Kirill Sergueev said:


> "дайверские часы" sounds really terrible for anyone who speaks Russian. It is like Spanglish slang. Even worst!!!!! It sound like someone is trying to be unnecessarily cool and blend into foreign society. Like an immigrant which pretends to forget Russian. Is it possible to change it for something normal?


Perhaps the wording could be delegated to a native Russian speaker such as Kirill. I am still really looking forward this project.

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

Please, is there any possibility to change the logo and to put ВОСТОК instead of Амфибия? Is more elegant and more "soviet reissue".

What do you guys think about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astute-C

24 Hours said:


> In my experience some of the best designs are the ones you slowly grow to like (and sometimes eventually love). I've been eyeing this for quite a while now and the more I see it the more I take it to my heart. So, _I'm in!_ It's just too special (in so many ways) and unique to decline.
> 
> As I understand it, this project has been fraught with difficulties in many various ways (haven't been following it). My only wish would be to have one of a few specific serial numbers if at all possible (it's not a deal breaker in any way whatsoever); in order of importance No. 069, No. 062, No. 076, No. 001, No. 100, or No. 200. I know Meranom have a site feature for selecting serial numbers (if it's of any help in this context, what do I know). Well as I said, it doesn't really matter, it would just be some small added value to me personally.
> 
> I'm not sure what people drive this project, but I think it's very honorable to push forward despite the difficulties (whatever they are/were) to try to make this beautiful timepiece be materialized. Thanks!
> 
> (Oh and BTW, if at all possible I'd appreciate if the suggestions from our Russian friends (I'm Swedish myself) concerning the cyrillic wordings on the case back are considered. After all, its going to be a Russian watch and I'm sure it wouldn't be credible to just translate from English to Russian word by word as it's also a matter of Russian cultural and language specifics)


Totally agree (3rd paragraph.)

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## helmpda

oskita89 said:


> Please, is there any possibility to change the logo and to put ВОСТОК instead of Амфибия? Is more elegant and more "soviet reissue".


it "WUS reissue" and original manufacturer is SLAVA not VOSTOK.


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

helmpda said:


> it "WUS reissue" and original manufacturer is SLAVA not VOSTOK.


I know! But the watches will be made by vostok and not slava. Would be great if there is Slava instead of Vostok. I would support that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helmpda

oskita89 said:


> I know! But the watches will be made by vostok and not slava. Would be great if there is Slava instead of Vostok. I would support that.


 will make copy of Zphone and make logo Zamsung?
Vostok - just OEM manufacture of WUS reissue and Vostok haven't rights to LOGO.


----------



## Danilao

helmpda said:


> OK.
> 
> RUSSIAN people - write me in russian to [email protected] your opinion and we will found right "WORDS". ALL opinion are welcome.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> disscuss caseback words in Russian in that thread is closed.
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Но не надо заниматься херней и утверждать что в СССР были акванафты и всякая другая нечисть. были либо профессиональные водолазы либо любители агвалангисты. вся греческая нечисть ***навты у нас не использовалась кроме Покорителей Космоса (Спасибо Юра!)


What do you think about "subbaqqueria"?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

How about we just get Alkonaut, it sounds funny


----------



## cuthbert

oskita89 said:


> Please, is there any possibility to change the logo and to put ВОСТОК instead of Амфибия? Is more elegant and more "soviet reissue".
> 
> What do you guys think about?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ehm, we had a poll of the matter, more than 100 people voted and 70% expressed their favour for Amphibia, I don't want to disrespect these people by reversing this decision as other people tried with this project since the beginning...

... the only thing we didn't vote for is the bezel, if I were in charge of the project I would propose to vote the grey numbered version against the mint green "aged" variant, possibly with another variant but I am afraid if the moderator allows that we'll get again more in trouble when one of the two parties notice they are losing as it had already happened.



helmpda said:


> OK.
> 
> RUSSIAN people - write me in russian to [email protected] your opinion and we will found right "WORDS". ALL opinion are welcome.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> disscuss caseback words in Russian in that thread is closed.
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Но не надо заниматься херней и утверждать что в СССР были акванафты и всякая другая нечисть. были либо профессиональные водолазы либо любители агвалангисты. вся греческая нечисть ***навты у нас не использовалась кроме Покорителей Космоса (Спасибо Юра!)


Yes please do...once you guys have come out with an agreeable solution please let us know, I will ask the moderation if it's possible for Pier to modify the rendering reflecting your decision on the matter.

You can also discuss on watch.ru in order to get more input from the guys of that board...surely in SU they had a word or an expression for watches meant to be used underwater.


----------



## VWatchie

oskita89 said:


> Please, is there any possibility to change the logo and to put ВОСТОК instead of Амфибия? Is more elegant and more "soviet reissue".
> 
> What do you guys think about?


Well since you do ask, I'd say Амфибия. Not that that it really matters much to me, but it would put our precious timepiece in a very distinguished branch of the BOCTOK family.

Well, JM2C...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

cuthbert said:


> Yes please do...once you guys have come out with an agreeable solution please let us know, I will ask the moderation if it's possible for Pier to modify the rendering reflecting your decision on the matter.
> 
> You can also discuss on watch.ru in order to get more input from the guys of that board...surely in SU they had a word or an expression for watches meant to be used underwater.


We did and reached the conclusion. Lets helmpda announce the decision but it would not be a goofy stuff but rather a good one.


----------



## messyGarage

Danilao said:


> Collateral questions:
> which types of straps or bracelets offers Meranom for our choice?
> 
> What do you think about?
> Rubber? Steel? Or a mesh?


Just some toughs on the strap I see offered by Meranom with SE
I like'em, specially the tropic/rally rubber and mesh, they fit nicely with the vintage vibe of the watch
a little less the oyster (a bit too roleks-esque for my taste, despite being the only one with dedicated end links)

Personally, I'd like to put it on a St. George ribbon Nato (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ribbon_of_Saint_George)







(pic from Wikipedia)

for sale there are only similar strap without the two narrow orange borders, but are close enough and the orange works with this watch
(randomly selected from Google)








a bracelet that I like with case designs like this, it's the beads of rice
a looker but maybe a bit pricey
(pic shamefully borrowed from a WUS member)








Just two of the many options...
all in all, for me the strap it's not really a problem, being a WIS from almost 1 ½ year I already have a shoe box full of strap ready to fit this watch :-d


----------



## oak1971

OK. Who owns the rights to the Slava name and why can we not use it? Me? I really don't care, but the constant questions are annoying and I wish we had a definitive answer and could slam the door shut on the issue for good.


----------



## rothko

Glad to see the project come back to life. I'm in.


----------



## Chascomm

oak1971 said:


> OK. Who owns the rights to the Slava name and why can we not use it? Me? I really don't care, but the constant questions are annoying and I wish we had a definitive answer and could slam the door shut on the issue for good.


The short answer is that "Slava" continues to exist as a brand for the original holders of the trademark. Although they are no longer manufacturing, they are still in the business of selling watches. Therefore the name is not available for use on a watch manufactured by Vostok via Meranom for Watchuseek.


----------



## oak1971

Bummer. Sorry if that was a redundant question.


----------



## Perdendosi

Looks great to me. Still in. Thanks to the project coordinators.


----------



## Chascomm

oak1971 said:


> Bummer. Sorry if that was a redundant question.


I think it was worth asking. IIRC, it was covered in an earlier thread but it's easy to get lost in the details.


----------



## Nearco

I'm glad to see this project open again, and I like the final result. I'm still in.


"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## chirs1211

Yep go on i'm still in too.
I would prefer the grey numbers on the bezel to the green too but not a major issue 

Chris


----------



## cuthbert

Chascomm said:


> I think it was worth asking. IIRC, it was covered in an earlier thread but it's easy to get lost in the details.


Yes when I started the project on February I showed Meranom the Poljot Diver (at that time we thought that was the watch people wanted) and as soon as they saw it they said they would have made it but no way they would have put Poljot on the dial because it would have been a fake. Just Vostok or Amphibian.



chirs1211 said:


> Yep go on i'm still in too.
> I would prefer the grey numbers on the bezel to the green too but not a major issue
> 
> Chris


Question for the moderators: despite of what some people say this has been so far the results of a series of polls as it was agreed since the beginning, namely we voted for the type (Slava vs.Poljot), the dial (original orange dial, Capitan and Sadko with red accents), and then caseback.

The only thing we didn't vote is indeed the bezel, the rendering has been based on Lucidor's watch which has greenish numbers like many others on the net, but it's also true that Mr.Mike's does have some sort of steel grey numbers.

Would it be possible to have a final poll on the matter after we get detailed pictures from the two members in order to decide which one the subscribers like more?

In this case I would recommend a closed thread in order to not have discussion, just a vote.

Would it be feasible?

On my side I don't really care about that, both options are fine, but some people do


----------



## milorad

I am in.


----------



## medved001

I'm in.


----------



## Danilao

milorad said:


> I am in.





medved001 said:


> I'm in.


So, fill out the form! ;-)
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...GORI0AOLeK9lKg/viewform?c=0&w=1&usp=send_form


----------



## milorad

I did fill the form before I posted here... I am number 54 on list.


----------



## ynp

Chascomm said:


> Yes folks, it's on again!
> 
> After much deliberation, Watchuseek management have agreed to let the the Project continue...
> 
> _However_ it is abundantly clear that the collaborative approach has _not_ been a success. In order to avoid the acrimony that has already derailed the project once, we are fast-tracking to a final design proposal with no further polls.
> 
> Attached below are the renders of the front and back of the final design, and also the registration form for you to register your interest in the project if you have not yet done so. The registration spreadsheet is also attached.
> 
> Feel free to put the word around on the other forums that we are back in business. If you no longer wish to be included in the project, please contact one of the project organizers. The project team consists of Cuthbert, Recoil, Pierluigi, Danilao and Helmpda. Details about the method of payment will be posted in this thread soon.
> 
> The main purpose of this thread besides announcing the restart is to confirm the members' ongoing support for the project.
> 
> Registration Form
> 
> Registration Spreadsheet


I would be interested if the text on the back is changed from дайверские часы to водолазные часы. Дайверские is too colloquial and untraditional. Both means Diver watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## medved001

Danilao said:


> So, fill out the form! ;-)
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...GORI0AOLeK9lKg/viewform?c=0&w=1&usp=send_form


my number 22


----------



## Yarbles

ITS ALIVE!

I'm in...!


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

How to check the list comrades? Im using the phone and not the computer. 

I would like to know If im still in the list!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

oskita89 said:


> How to check the list comrades? Im using the phone and not the computer.
> 
> I would like to know If im still in the list!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try this https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SESADd5H4yIdeztzUop2es/pubhtml?gid=1173598151

You are 50.


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

taike said:


> Try this https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SESADd5H4yIdeztzUop2es/pubhtml?gid=1173598151
> 
> You are 50.


Thank you!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

milorad said:


> I did fill the form before I posted here... I am number 54 on list.





medved001 said:


> my number 22


Well done!
it was just an opportunity to spread the link ;-)


----------



## kakefe

i m late to party.. glad that we all keep up our enthusiasm about the project watch...thanks for the coordinators again.. sorry if i missed but any initial contact with meranom about the timeline ?cause i know that their agenda is really full nowadays.. 



Instagram : @watchcolony


----------



## cuthbert

kakefe said:


> i m late to party.. glad that we all keep up our enthusiasm about the project watch...thanks for the coordinators again.. sorry if i missed but any initial contact with meranom about the timeline ?cause i know that their agenda is really full nowadays..
> 
> Instagram : @watchcolony


The first contact was taken in February and the watches were supposed to have been ready by Christmas, then the project was frozen because of the Ratnik and reactivated on late June.

Yes their agenda is full and this is the main concern of the project, the don't want to commit until they had the order but I'm afraid a six months wait should be taken into account...as soon as we reach the critical mass however they will take the order, start to make the CAD for the custom components (bezel, hands and dial) in order to launch the suppliers.

Case and movement will be made internally so it shouldn't be a big dial, the only positive aspect of the delay is that perhaps the factory by the time of the watches assembly might have perfected the quick date mechanism they are working on, in this case this watch will be the first to have that long awaited feature.


----------



## messyGarage

The date quick set feature would be awesome...


----------



## cuthbert

ynp said:


> I would be interested if the text on the back is changed from дайверские часы to водолазные часы. Дайверские is too colloquial and untraditional. Both means Diver watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I missed this post..the Russian members are discussing among them in order to get a better phrasing...we are expecting Helmpda do communicate the final result of their Council.;-)


----------



## ynp

cuthbert said:


> I missed this post..the Russian members are discussing among them in order to get a better phrasing...we are expecting Helmpda do communicate the final result of their Council.;-)


I am an ex Soviet Navy officer and a proud holder of my Soviet Diving certificate. It says "Legkiy Vodolaz" Лёгкий Водолаз in Russian, literally its Light Diver, or Frogman, to differentiate from Водолаз, а Hard Hat diver.

Diver , Дайвер in Russian , is slang , introduced in the nineties, when Russians started traveling abroad and getting access to PADI Schools.

Sorry for the semantically charged post.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mauzer67

Могу ли я иметь номер 67, если не занят


----------



## oak1971

For the case and bracelet finish as well as bracelet design, might I suggest a functional approach. These were tool watches, unless I am mistaken.

Something a Klingon might wear.


----------



## Griff_Doge

Hello all, first post to the Russian forum but I've been lurking around the site for a few months. I was curious about cost? Apologies if this information is easy to ascertain but I couldn't find it.


----------



## DJW GB

Griff_Doge said:


> Hello all, first post to the Russian forum but I've been lurking around the site for a few months. I was curious about cost? Apologies if this information is easy to ascertain but I couldn't find it.


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=32203185

This may help.

Billy Super Duper


----------



## mauzer67

Griff_Doge said:


> Hello all, first post to the Russian forum but I've been lurking around the site for a few months. I was curious about cost? Apologies if this information is easy to ascertain but I couldn't find it.


The cost will be around 150 $

as the SE from Meranom


----------



## VWatchie

ynp said:


> I am an ex Soviet Navy officer and a proud holder of my Soviet Diving certificate. It says "Legkiy Vodolaz" Лёгкий Водолаз in Russian, literally its Light Diver, or Frogman, to differentiate from Водолаз, а Hard Hat diver.


Лёгкий Водолаз (Light diver/Frogman) sound just brilliant to me! Thanks!


----------



## VWatchie

mauzer67 said:


> Могу ли я иметь номер 67, если не занят


Я совершенно не знаю, но я буду держать пальцы скрещенными за вас. Я сам, я надеюсь на 069. Удачи!


----------



## mauzer67

24 Hours said:


> Лёгкий Водолаз (Light diver/Frogman) sound just brilliant to me! Thanks!


Better "часы русского подводника"


----------



## Sowulo

24 Hours said:


> Лёгкий Водолаз (Light diver/Frogman) sound just brilliant to me! Thanks!


So it should be "часы для легкого водолазание" which doesn't realy make sense.


----------



## ynp

Sowulo said:


> So it should be "часы для легкого водолазание" which doesn't realy make sense.


"Амфибия. Водолазные часы. Россия" sounds better. Again, Дайверские часы sounds amateurish, a Chinese company could've made such a mistake, the WUS fora members could not. 
I hope.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sq100

I would like to confirm I'm still in as well, good to see this moving forward :-!


----------



## cuthbert

ynp said:


> I am an ex Soviet Navy officer and a proud holder of my Soviet Diving certificate. It says "Legkiy Vodolaz" Лёгкий Водолаз in Russian, literally its Light Diver, or Frogman, to differentiate from Водолаз, а Hard Hat diver.
> 
> Diver , Дайвер in Russian , is slang , introduced in the nineties, when Russians started traveling abroad and getting access to PADI Schools.
> 
> Sorry for the semantically charged post.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You shouldn't be sorry, on the contrary, as you were a "real" Soviet professional diver I think you should contact Helmpda and express your view on the matter, and your opinion should be weighted more than the other Russian members, but I don't want to interfere with Helmpda's work on the matter.

I am happy to see you here and I am pretty sure a lot of members have a lot of questions regarding your military experience, the watches you were using and the work you were doing in the military, may I suggest you to open a specific thread on the matter, please? I don't want to hijack this one.

P.S. The distinction is also used in Italian, where legkiy Vodolaz is sommozzatore and "heavy" Vodolaz is palombaro, frog man (uomo rana) was the slang of the Italian Navy in WWII to indicate the "light divers" for instance on MAS and pigs.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I actually opened the discussion regarding the back case inscription on watch.ru in the thread dedicated to this watch. Лимитка WUS на базе 150SE - Страница 7 - Часовой форум Watch.ru It did not get a lot of traction though. But it is really challenging to put a meaningful inscription. Partly because "Russian diver" is an established item and it has nothing to do with the watch we are looking forward to craft.


----------



## Dave098

Tentatively interested. I like the design and I'll certainly defer to the Russian speakers as to the proper text for the caseback.


----------



## ynp

Just a little comment The Russian term Aquanaut ( Акванавт) is legit. The deep water divers in the Navy and civilian research institutes, were called aquanauts. As I heard the term was created in the institute of space medicine ( institute of medico-biological problems of Soviet Academy of Science). They had a long term program to research the adaptation of divers to multi day work at the depth up to 200m. They used bells, underwater houses and barocameras and divers who spent several days underwater were called aquanauts. I heard the term came from Jacques-Yves Cousteau and his works published in Russia. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oak1971

Of course we defer to the Russian speakers on the caseback and I thank them for the effort.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Aquanaut is legit and it would be fun!!! But one of the project leaders is strictly opposing it. I also now thinking that would be even more fun to change the watch name on the dial from Amphibia to Aquanaut. It would open the can of worms but the watch nemed "АКВАНАВТ" would be like in you face....


----------



## Chascomm

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Aquanaut is legit and it would be fun!!! But one of the project leaders is strictly opposing it. I also now thinking that would be even more fun to change the watch name on the dial from Amphibia to Aquanaut. It would open the can of worms but the watch nemed "АКВАНАВТ" would be like in you face....


I remember about 10 years ago Vympel watches (by Vitsebsk Instruments, Belarus) had a watch called "Aquanaut". And google tells me that Patek Philippe also use that model name.


----------



## Danilao

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Aquanaut is legit and it would be fun!!! But one of the project leaders is strictly opposing it


Who is this funny guy?


----------



## helmpda

repeat for russian - write to [email protected] to discuss caseback.


----------



## cuthbert

ynp said:


> Just a little comment The Russian term Aquanaut ( Акванавт) is legit. The deep water divers in the Navy and civilian research institutes, were called aquanauts.* As I heard the term was created in the institute of space medicine ( institute of medico-biological problems of Soviet Academy of Science). They had a long term program to research the adaptation of divers to multi day work at the depth up to 200m. They used bells, underwater houses and barocameras and divers who spent several days underwater were called aquanauts.* I heard the term came from Jacques-Yves Cousteau and his works published in Russia.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OT: in the 80s the Western countries were aware of these activities, but because of the intelligence paranoia of that era they thought the Academy of Science and the Soviet Navy were working on _transforming_ people, literally, in fish men.

At that time the knowledge of Soviet technology and biotechnology was very low therefore they applied the wildest speculations on the matter, in 1989 they also made a movie about Soviet experiments to adapt people to deep dive, it's called "Leviathan", and it was one of my favourite movies when I was a kid, I strongly recommend you to watch it, I think you will find very funny:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leviathan_(1989_film)

The very same year Cameron made a similar movie on American experiments for deep dive, it's less horror, but still fun:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Abyss

1988-89 were the years of "Aqua-horrors".


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Aquanaut is legit and it would be fun!!! But one of the project leaders is strictly opposing it. I also now thinking that would be even more fun to change the watch name on the dial from Amphibia to Aquanaut. It would open the can of worms but the watch nemed "АКВАНАВТ" would be like in you face....


Totally 10.000% agree! To change Amphibia name on the dial and to put АКВАНАВТ!

So elegant! Even we can take it as a new model Vostok Amphibia... Who knows....

We should vote for this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

oskita89 said:


> Totally 10.000% agree! To change Amphibia name on the dial and to put АКВАНАВТ!
> 
> So elegant! Even we can take it as a new model Vostok Amphibia... Who knows....
> 
> We should vote for this!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately we can't vote for anything now. I would so have aquanaut on the front and back, side note if it makes the case back easier perhaps just have Slava on there, plain and simple.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

I think Oskita was facetious....wasn't he?


----------



## amil

cuthbert said:


> I think Oskita was facetious....wasn't he?


I think NO. it has to be discussed


----------



## amil




----------



## Danilao

cuthbert said:


> I think Oskita was facetious....wasn't he?


No.

_Danilao, proudly member of the АКВАНАВТ Fan Club_ ;-)

Cut, we know the rules, but we're trotzkist too :-D

No derailing, just a joke or a discussion


----------



## Sowulo

cuthbert said:


> OT: in the 80s the Western countries were aware of these activities, but because of the intelligence paranoia of that era they thought the Academy of Science and the Soviet Navy were working on _transforming_ people, literally, in fish men.
> 
> At that time the knowledge of Soviet technology and biotechnology was very low therefore they applied the wildest speculations on the matter, in 1989 they also made a movie about Soviet experiments to adapt people to deep dive, it's called "Leviathan", and it was one of my favourite movies when I was a kid, I strongly recommend you to watch it, I think you will find very funny:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leviathan_(1989_film)
> 
> The very same year Cameron made a similar movie on American experiments for deep dive, it's less horror, but still fun:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Abyss
> 
> 1988-89 were the years of "Aqua-horrors".


Talking about movies. When I was a kid my favourite Soviet movie was ''Amphibian Man'' (''человек-амфибия''). It is not a horror movie but a nice love story with some thrill and wonderfull sound track.
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Человек-амфибия_(фильм,_1961)
http://kinokrad.net/281920-chelovek-amfibiya.html


----------



## psco78

Just got back from vacation and pleasantly surprised that the project is back on again.
I'm still in as well


----------



## mauzer67

amil said:


>


This inscription looks "Акванавты" - fatal error


----------



## eternal mercenary

How will the rehaut be handled? Will it be a separate piece, as on the original?









I really like Акванавт as well, if anyone is asking


----------



## cuthbert

eternal mercenary said:


> How will the rehaut be handled? Will it be a separate piece, as on the original?
> 
> View attachment 8998330
> 
> 
> I really like Акванавт as well, if anyone is asking


Yes we should have a chapter ring, Vostok already offered it for the traditional Neptunes.

View attachment 8990425




mauzer67 said:


> This inscription looks "Акванавты" - fatal error


I am against it because as YNP clearly said the Soviet Navy "aquanauts" were saturation divers who remained underwater for long periods:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturation_diving

Watches designed for saturation diving have an helium valve in order to avoid the crystal to pop out due to difference in pressure between inside and outside:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helium_release_valve

The first saturation divers were the Doxa 300T and the Rolex Sea Dweller, later the king of saturation diving was introduced by Omega, the PloProf (Plongeur Professional):

http://www.ploprof.com/PloProf.html

These can be considered "heavy divers" or "aquanaut" watches according to Soviet nomenklature...our humble Slava would be fitting for skindivers and wetsuit (light) divers.


----------



## mauzer67

[QUOTE = Катберт; 32293874]. Yes we should have a chapter ring, Vostok already offered it for the traditional Neptunes [/ QUOTE]

And on our planned guilloche dial , as on the original?


----------



## mauzer67

I still think that the " акваннавты " is childish

We have a great title, Амфибия , let's use it


----------



## Roach66

I am in, thanks for your efforts.


----------



## cuthbert

Roach66 said:


> I am in, thanks for your efforts.


Ok please fill the module.

As soon as we reach the MOQ we can ask Vostok to work on the CAD design for the dial and bezel, so to launch their suppliers.


----------



## rothko

The spreadsheet says we have 145 ordered so far! Keep it coming. Has anyone mentioned this project in the affordables forum?


----------



## cuthbert

rothko said:


> The spreadsheet says we have 145 ordered so far! Keep it coming. Has anyone mentioned this project in the affordables forum?


Not that I am aware, I made a reference to this project in the diver's watch and in particular in the Seawolf's thread because it sounded pertinent and not advertisement.


----------



## oak1971

Affordable is affordable why not?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Russian divers light and heavy. There in no "super heavy" those were operating in special equipment suit and were hung on the cable. Any way I am glad that watch name is sorted out.


----------



## Chascomm

rothko said:


> The spreadsheet says we have 145 ordered so far! Keep it coming. Has anyone mentioned this project in the affordables forum?


Consider it done.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/russian-forum-2016-project-vintage-style-diver-3471082.html


----------



## tamtkpp

I am in too. No matter what the price is !


----------



## Danilao

I've spread the news on another italian forum http://www.offwatch.it/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=23317


----------



## Kisifer

I'm also in!!


----------



## elsoldemayo

I was hoping for something a little more unique or unusual but to my eye the watch is now just an Amphibia variant. So, although I may regret this when I see pics of the final watches, please remove my name from the list.


----------



## fhp

Hello, I have explained the project on Forum Montres Russes. Hope my French comrades will be interested in


----------



## helmpda

about caseback. 
top - "WUS PROJECT 2016". it must be in English only.
bottom - "ЧАСЫ РУССКОГО ПОДВОДНИКА"
designer may change caseback.

that's all. thanks to all.


----------



## cuthbert

tamtkpp said:


> I am in too. No matter what the price is !





Kisifer said:


> I'm also in!!


You guys need to fill the spreadsheet as reported in the first page.

It's important that everybody does that so we can check out in real time when we achieve our target.

Registration Form

Registration Spreadsheet



helmpda said:


> about caseback.
> top - "WUS PROJECT 2016". it must be in English only.
> bottom - "ЧАСЫ РУССКОГО ПОДВОДНИКА"
> designer may change caseback.
> 
> that's all. thanks to all.


Already informed Pier, as soon as we get an updated rendering we send them to Chascomm.

We are also checking to find a more correct shade of orange to represent Mister Mike's "bright orange" concept for dial and minute hand. Also I asked him to improve the proportions of the elements of the dial, it's not easy but I see some people are picky about it.


----------



## Anton Lipovskoy

The russin text on the caseback is wrong. There is no such russian Word дайвер its водолаз


----------



## cuthbert

Anton Lipovskoy said:


> The russin text on the caseback is wrong. There is no such russian Word дайвер its водолаз


Please check Helmpda's post above! We are working on that!


----------



## Anton Lipovskoy

cuthbert said:


> Please check Helmpda's post above! We are working on that!


Подводник refers to those working on a submarine.


----------



## ynp

Anton Lipovskoy said:


> Подводник refers to those working on a submarine.


At least it's better than Дайверские. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

cuthbert said:


> We are also checking to find a more correct shade of orange to represent Mister Mike's "bright orange" concept for dial and minute hand.


Good point!
Go ahead !



helmpda said:


> bottom - "ЧАСЫ РУССКОГО ПОДВОДНИКА"


Ok for me (don't like english text but is not a problem); anyway: could we know the reasons for this sentence?


----------



## cuthbert

Danilao said:


> Good point!
> Go ahead !


I sent Lucidor and Mister Mike a spreadsheet of Pantone orange shades and I am waiting for their answer, the problem is that we are trying to guess the original colour of dials that are at least 30 years old from pictures where the light might give a false impression...besides that everybody perceives colours in a different way, IMO the closest match I found would be the tangerine tango:









But I would like somebody with the originals to give a definitive answer.



> Ok for me (don't like english text but is not a problem); anyway: could we know the reasons for this sentence?


That is the result of the discussion between the Russian members after YNP's influx I think.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Anton Lipovskoy said:


> Подводник refers to those working on a submarine.


It refers to any one who is working underwater inclusive term for all types of divers, aquanauts/hydrogenates, submariners/bathyscaphe operators and underwater acoustics


----------



## Anton Lipovskoy

Kirill Sergueev said:


> It refers to any one who is working underwater inclusive term for all types of divers, aquanauts/hydrogenates, submariners/bathyscaphe operators and underwater acoustics


Тогда уж "подводнические" писать надо


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Anton Lipovskoy said:


> Тогда уж "подводнические" писать надо


There is no such adjective in Russian Google gets only 50 hits, sounds like a slang.


----------



## Sowulo

Anton Lipovskoy said:


> Подводник refers to those working on a submarine.


Thats what I thought as well.

The other thing that buggers me in ''ЧАСЫ РУССКОГО ПОДВОДНИКА" is ''РУССКОГО" (Russian). The watch was designed in Soviet Union and this kind of inscription would never ever go through. There were 15 republics in Soviet Union. What about Kazakchs, Georgians, Latvians, Chechens, Ukrainians, Estonians, Belorussians, Lithuanians, Uzbeks and others? Where is the spirit of дружба народов?
I would go for ''часы для подводного плавания'' which means ''watch for underwater swimming''. So it can be referred to anyone.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Sowulo said:


> There were 15 republics in Soviet Union. What about Kazakchs, Georgians, Latvians, Chechens, Ukrainians, Estonians, Belorussians, Lithuanians, Uzbeks and others? Where is the spirit of дружба народов?


Wast majority of them would not mind



 to wear this watch.


----------



## Karamazov

poiuyt said:


> What is a price and where I can find spec. - width, l2l and so on?


I'm really interested but I dont want to spoil the party when it will transpire the watch costs a fortune. Any chance to get pricing figure from the factory assuming worst case (no pun intended!) scenario of only 201 watches being produced?


----------



## Jguitron

Hello!

Looks great! Trying to go through the thread, couldn't find the tentative or definitive price. Could someone indicate?

Also, I understand it will go from 40 to 41mm? Could you point me to the final dimensions if available?

Thank you!


----------



## haejuk

It should be around $150 when complete. Similar to current Amphibia SE from Meranom.


----------



## Sowulo

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Wast majority of them would not mind to wear this watch.


I don't want to get to politics, but try to force Ukrainian or Georgian to wear this watch now


----------



## cuthbert

Karamazov said:


> I'm really interested but I dont want to spoil the party when it will transpire the watch costs a fortune. Any chance to get pricing figure from the factory assuming worst case (no pun intended!) scenario of only 201 watches being produced?


Not more than $150, Meranom says, I think it's already reported in the first post.

In short, like a good CLA'd Kiev 60 TTL.



Sowulo said:


> I don't want to get to politics, but try to force Ukrainian or Georgian to wear this watch now


I see your point but the problem is that while the original watch was made in the SSSR this one will be made in Russia, whatever we like it or not.

However, do you think "Soviet diver" would work better?


----------



## messyGarage

cuthbert said:


> I sent Lucidor and Mister Mike a spreadsheet of Pantone orange shades and I am waiting for their answer, the problem is that we are trying to guess the original colour of dials that are at least 30 years old from pictures where the light might give a false impression...besides that everybody perceives colours in a different way, IMO the closest match I found would be the tangerine tango:
> 
> View attachment 9005649
> 
> 
> But I would like somebody with the originals to give a definitive answer.


Can't judge from the silly screen of my phone, but looks good

kind of bright red-orange

minute hand will be the same color?
hour hand will be nickel plated?

thank you


----------



## cuthbert

messyGarage said:


> Can't judge from the silly screen of my phone, but looks good
> 
> kind of bright red-orange
> 
> minute hand will be the same color?
> hour hand will be nickel plated?
> 
> thank you


I would like MM and Lucidor to confirm the shade of orange as they have the originals at hand, while some people proposed to have mismatched minute hands and dial since the design has been "frozen" by WUS moderation team I think we are safe to say they will be of the same colour.

For what I see the hour hand was chrome with lume, a lot of divers of the 70s have preponderant minute hand in bright colour as it was used with the bezel to time the water immersion:


















The Slava followed that trend, unlike the more common Vostok designs.


----------



## itranslator

Just read about it. I am In! 

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Karamazov

cuthbert said:


> Not more than $150, Meranom says, I think it's already reported in the first post.
> 
> In short, like a good CLA'd Kiev 60 TTL.


Haha, how did you know? Yes my Arax camera is doing fine, thanks . As everything in my life: it is too much to commit right here right now but low enough to kick myself for not getting one. Sigh...


----------



## Sowulo

cuthbert said:


> I see your point but the problem is that while the original watch was made in the SSSR this one will be made in Russia, whatever we like it or not.
> 
> However, do you think "Soviet diver" would work better?


So it doesnt suit Germans or Americans then? It says it is made in Russia on the dial anyway. I don't think soviet is a better option.

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Karamazov said:


> Haha, how did you know? Yes my Arax camera is doing fine, thanks . As everything in my life: it is too much to commit right here right now but low enough to kick myself for not getting one. Sigh...
> 
> View attachment 9007489











Relax mate you'll have six months to schedule the payment, it's right here but not quite right now.


----------



## 2415b

I'm new to this project but I'm in if there is room on the list? I dig the 150 case, it is one of my favorites!


----------



## Karamazov

Currently 153/200 reserved.


----------



## 2415b

I filled out the form....


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Sowulo said:


> I don't want to get to politics, but try to force Ukrainian or Georgian to wear this watch now


Yes, please keep politics out of it. You can't make all of the people happy all of the time, and it would drive you insane to try.

Thank you Michael (Chascomm) for being an advocate for this project and getting it back on track, and thank you to the committee and everyone who have participated in it's design. I was reluctant early on to support this project beyond approval, buy I like what I'm seeing.

I'm in!


----------



## krishnapur

Hi guys, 

I just filled out the form and signed up. I am very glad the project is back on, the watch looks cool.

I look forward to updates.

Cheers,

krishna


----------



## cuthbert

2415b said:


> I'm new to this project but I'm in if there is room on the list? I dig the 150 case, it is one of my favorites!
> 
> View attachment 9007737


We have some questions regarding the case 150, especially in terms of dimensions, I asked Meranom a specimen but they are sold out.


----------



## Jguitron

Looks great. I'm in! Filled the form.

In the meanwhile a shot of my amphibian while traveling...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseldon

Glad to see Russian members have come to an agreement on the wording for the case back. Is there still some debate as to wether подводник is appropriate among you? My Russian is extremely basic, so this is a genuine question and not me trying to throw a spanner in the works - would часы русского водолаза (or grammatically correct variant) be better than подводник? My query relates to the suggestion that подводник is related to underwater work of any variety while водолаз is more simply 'a diver'. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> We have some questions regarding the case 150, especially in terms of dimensions, I asked Meranom a specimen but they are sold out.


Pretty sure the dimensions are on his site? Let me know if you want me to measure anything on mine. --Mark


----------



## 2415b

2415b said:


> Pretty sure the dimensions are on his site? Let me know if you want me to measure anything on mine. --Mark


and for the record, the 150 is a 090 with the lugs cut through, other than that the case is identical. Which means the hole for the spring bars are at the bottom edge between the lugs like on the 090 case.


----------



## LeDocteur

It's great to see that the project continues !
I'm still in !
I'm not a big fan of the vintage lume but it is very coherent with orange (which is some "vintage red", in a way)


----------



## RFollia

Great to see the project continue!hope to get some more news soon!
Bet regards to all


----------



## Coug76

cuthbert said:


> We have some questions regarding the case 150, especially in terms of dimensions, I asked Meranom a specimen but they are sold out.


Here is a relative comparison between 090, 150, & 710 cases if that helps.










Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## cuthbert

Coug76 said:


> Here is a relative comparison between 090, 150, & 710 cases if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


I was mostly interested in the external dimensions of the lugs, as MM reported they are 20mm inside and 26 outside on the Slava. Also the total thickness of the watch is 15 mm and the bezel diameter is 41mm?

We are trying to keep the proportions as similar as possible to the original, unfortunately I have already been informed that Vostok won't even change the machining of the case, not just the billet.


----------



## joecool

cuthbert said:


> I sent Lucidor and Mister Mike a spreadsheet of Pantone orange shades and I am waiting for their answer, the problem is that we are trying to guess the original colour of dials that are at least 30 years old from pictures where the light might give a false impression...besides that everybody perceives colours in a different way, IMO the closest match I found would be the tangerine tango:
> 
> View attachment 9005649
> 
> 
> But I would like somebody with the originals to give a definitive answer.
> 
> That is the result of the discussion between the Russian members after YNP's influx I think.


Finally,Thank you..............!


----------



## kronological

I'm still in, in case I am supposed to let you know.


----------



## kronological

Have all the final specs been decided yet? If so, where are they posted? Can they be posted on the OP?


----------



## NSG1Tausend

I am in , signed up.
Great project , again the members of WUS come through. I have been looking for a Russian built diver, this fits my needs.
Can't wait to see the finished watch. Like the comments from the real light diver, congrats to the committee and Russian forum.
Will stick around to watch the progress.
Regards
Robt

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Zany4

I'm already on the list and 99% sure I'm still in, but I'd really like to see the final render (green or grey bezel color?) and exact price. I'd hate to see unexpected cost overrun charges for all the design customizations. The case back concept is very good collaborative work. This really is looking similar to the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68 now.









I guess a lot of watches from that period including the Slava were of a like style. The Zodiac shade of orange is called "Heritage Blaze Orange". "Blaze Orange" is also known as "Safety Orange". Maybe that will help the design team choose the right Pantone. Thanks to the moderators and design team for saving the project.


----------



## taike

cuthbert said:


> I was mostly interested in the external dimensions of the lugs, as MM reported they are 20mm inside and 26 outside on the Slava. Also the total thickness of the watch is 15 mm and the bezel diameter is 41mm?...


150 case dimensions:
30mm outside lugs
15mm thick
41mm bezel
42mm wide
46mm lug height


----------



## Arizone

Zany4 said:


> I'm already on the list and 99% sure I'm still in, but I'd really like to see the final render (green or grey bezel color?) and exact price. I'd hate to see unexpected cost overrun charges for all the design customizations. The case back concept is very good collaborative work. This really is looking similar to the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68 now.
> 
> I guess a lot of watches from that period including the Slava were of a like style. The Zodiac shade of orange is called "Heritage Blaze Orange". "Blaze Orange" is also known as "Safety Orange". Maybe that will help the design team choose the right Pantone. Thanks to the moderators and design team for saving the project.


Even the Zodiac differs depending on the model and photo. This vintage model closely matches the bright orange Slava hand, while the Zodiac reissue went with a lighter orange. Seeing as the Slava indices appear red in every photo or at least very close to it, as well as the few that have a distinctly red hand, I thought it would have been nice to opt for something a little different.










Edit: Another interesting tidbit, as per this video, this other model Zodiac Super Sea Wolf was first released with a "fluorescent orange", and then later in a "fluorescent red" seen here. Trying to find additional photos online, half appear a distinctly lighter orange, and the other half appear a sort of red-orange. As the Slava never seems to appear a lighter orange, a red-orange (like the Pantone swatch Cuthbert posted) is a good choice. Fluorescent colors are not easily reproduced on computers, however. It seems more like an optical illusion that we interpret these colors as orangey and not peachy like their RGB values demonstrate.


----------



## cuthbert

Zany4 said:


> I'm already on the list and 99% sure I'm still in, but I'd really like to see the final render (green or grey bezel color?) and exact price. I'd hate to see unexpected cost overrun charges for all the design customizations. The case back concept is very good collaborative work. This really is looking similar to the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68 now.
> 
> View attachment 9014073
> 
> 
> I guess a lot of watches from that period including the Slava were of a like style. The Zodiac shade of orange is called "Heritage Blaze Orange". "Blaze Orange" is also known as "Safety Orange". Maybe that will help the design team choose the right Pantone. Thanks to the moderators and design team for saving the project.


The Slava diver indeed was styled after the Super Sea Wolf, that is certain, not just from the use of orange but also the shape of the hands closely matches the Zodiac, as Lucidor points out in his thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/last-piece-my-diver-collection-found-slava-amphibia-759539.html

As you can see the bezel insert in that watch has also faded to a mint green shade, the idea is to try to recreate this "vintage" combination of slightly yellowed lume and aged bezel.

Regarding the correct shade of orange, Zodiacs are easier to identify as their dials don't fade as much as Soviet ones, the original colour of the Slava is a matter of speculation until we find a catalogue image or something like that, we already know the Vostok blue of that era can fade to a deep violet, and I've a black dial Ministry that faded to a rather pleasant shade of beige-brown, a colour that has become popular in Swiss watchmaking few years ago.

This is the palette of oranges I sent to the two guys to identify the shade of their specimens:


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> Regarding the correct shade of orange, Zodiacs are easier to identify as their dials don't fade as much as Soviet ones, the original colour of the Slava is a matter of speculation until we find a catalogue image or something like that


There are plenty of images of faded Zodiacs, so there is no basis that one is more likely to fade than the other. Slava's methods are not at all related to Vostok's either (Vostok bezels don't turn green). There are catalog images of the model, but as with most old photographs and prints it's hardly a good indicator of color. You can however see the original strap it may have come on, or perhaps not since it's not the proper width and many watches came without, but it is appropriate for the era.


















Someone mentioned the ribbon of Saint George NATO, and I found this photo. (Also a small detail I later noticed: the border around the lume pip on the bezel.)










And another in lovely condition, you can see how light plays off the dial and chapter ring.


----------



## joecool

cuthbert said:


> The Slava diver indeed was styled after the Super Sea Wolf, that is certain, not just from the use of orange but also the shape of the hands closely matches the Zodiac, as Lucidor points out in his thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/last-piece-my-diver-collection-found-slava-amphibia-759539.html
> 
> As you can see the bezel insert in that watch has also faded to a mint green shade, the idea is to try to recreate this "vintage" combination of slightly yellowed lume and aged bezel.
> 
> Regarding the correct shade of orange, Zodiacs are easier to identify as their dials don't fade as much as Soviet ones, the original colour of the Slava is a matter of speculation until we find a catalogue image or something like that, we already know the Vostok blue of that era can fade to a deep violet, and I've a black dial Ministry that faded to a rather pleasant shade of beige-brown, a colour that has become popular in Swiss watchmaking few years ago.
> 
> This is the palette of oranges I sent to the two guys to identify the shade of their specimens:


Did you also include this pantone shade as you had shown earlier,as I think it could be pretty close Cuthbert?


----------



## fliegerchrono

I am also in! But it seems like I can't open the spreadsheet so I have pm'ed @chascomm


----------



## cuthbert

I did, but it appears that Lucidor and MM are not among us.

That's unfortunate because we are having more questions regarding the proportions of the Slava dial, IMO more important that the shade of orange, because if we screw up them the watch will really look odd or unpleasant.

I suspect that the Slava 2416 has a smaller date wheel than the Vostok 2416, this would mean that we might be needing to move the window and the orange markings on the outside, and that would also mean that we need to adopt a faux chapter ring like the modern Neptunes...this would not be ideal, I understand.

So far we have made the renderings "by eye" copying the Slava dial, but now that we are achieving the quantity requested by Meranom we are going more in detail and try to make what a sort of manufacturing drawing with everything in proportion, that is the reason why I need the feedback from the two members.

Of course as soon as we have the definite drawings we'll post it here before sending them to the supplier.



fliegerchrono said:


> I am also in! But it seems like I can't open the spreadsheet so I have pm'ed @chascomm


The man to contact is Recoil!


----------



## mauzer67

Coug76 said:


> Here is a relative comparison between 090, 150, & 710 cases if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


All right 150 case is a cross between 090 and 710 case

So we Dmitry explained


----------



## joecool

I would be happy to rejoin the project if the indice/minute hand colour is as close to the original as possible,and serial 166 would be good


----------



## fliegerchrono

I've filled in the form and am in (I hope )


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> I did, but it appears that Lucidor and MM are not among us.
> 
> That's unfortunate because we are having more questions regarding the proportions of the Slava dial, IMO more important that the shade of orange, because if we screw up them the watch will really look odd or unpleasant.
> 
> I suspect that the Slava 2416 has a smaller date wheel than the Vostok 2416, this would mean that we might be needing to move the window and the orange markings on the outside, and that would also mean that we need to adopt a faux chapter ring like the modern Neptunes...this would not be ideal, I understand.
> 
> So far we have made the renderings "by eye" copying the Slava dial, but now that we are achieving the quantity requested by Meranom we are going more in detail and try to make what a sort of manufacturing drawing with everything in proportion, that is the reason why I need the feedback from the two members.
> 
> Of course as soon as we have the definite drawings we'll post it here before sending them to the supplier.
> 
> The man to contact is Recoil!


You should be starting with the Vostok and adapting to the Slava look, rather than vise-versa. While the Vostok date window is much closer to the edge than the Slava, there is still enough room for a chapter ring, as well as enough distance above the dial between the dial and chapter ring for applied indices. Your Neptunes demonstrate this. While this chapter ring may not appear quite as wide as the Slava, a fake chapter ring would not solve the issue because the date would still be cutting into it.










Seeing as Vostok recently built these Spanish custom watches using the same exact parts at the older Neptunes, their ability to produce these parts must still exist in some form, if not a Chinese manufacturer like most SE parts.










One thing to note aside from the chapter ring is the acrylic bezel insert. This would look so much nicer than the typical SE aluminum. While these old Neptune ones may still be a possibility, Vostok has been testing out their new stainless steel bezels and inserts, including new acrylic inserts. From the pictures below you can also clearly see how much wider these new bezels are than the current SE bezel is on the new 670 models. These new bezels closely resemble the Slava in width at the expense of its unique knurling, and may be available in time for this project.


----------



## oak1971

Interesting.:-!


----------



## nebelk

I'm still in.


----------



## cuthbert

Arizone said:


> You should be starting with the Vostok and adapting to the Slava look, rather than vise-versa. While the Vostok date window is much closer to the edge than the Slava, there is still enough room for a chapter ring, as well as enough distance above the dial between the dial and chapter ring for applied indices. Your Neptunes demonstrate this. While this chapter ring may not appear quite as wide as the Slava, a fake chapter ring would not solve the issue because the date would still be cutting into it.
> 
> Seeing as Vostok recently built these Spanish custom watches using the same exact parts at the older Neptunes, their ability to produce these parts must still exist in some form, if not a Chinese manufacturer like most SE parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing to note aside from the chapter ring is the acrylic bezel insert. This would look so much nicer than the typical SE aluminum. While these old Neptune ones may still be a possibility, Vostok has been testing out their new stainless steel bezels and inserts, including new acrylic inserts. From the pictures below you can also clearly see how much wider these new bezels are than the current SE bezel is on the new 670 models. These new bezels closely resemble the Slava in width at the expense of its unique knurling, and may be available in time for this project.


If Vostok could still make dials with chapter rings like this one there is no problem at all, instead of the white chapter ring we have the black one with minutes indexes.

Also, even if the date is more inside on the Slava movement (still I am waiting for a confirmation) there is no problem as the chapter ring diameter of the old Neptune is 31mm, while the Slava is 30.

The chapter ring in the end is a sort of optical effect to give the illusion of a larger dial allowing to use the thickness of the crystal (which is significant in a diver) as a part of the dial itself so the old Neptune looks to have a 31mm dial instead of 28.

The problem is that in old Neptunes and the Slavas the chapter is is attached to the glass itself, Meranom says they cannot do that anymore (after 2011), so is we have a 28 chapter ring and a 26mm dial then the window would cut inside the chapter ring.

I just received communication from Meranom that those Neptunes for the Spanish Air Force were built from old stock parts (that's the reason why they made few of them).

The only solution appears to be to switch to a new Neptune design for the dial with a faux chapter ring and the orange markers (as well as the date window) partially on the outside ring partially on the central part of the dial as here:


----------



## Arizone

Is it not possible then to source such chapter retention rings from outside Vostok?


----------



## messyGarage

I like both solutions: with the chapter/crystal retention ring, if can be sourced, will be more true to the original (and awesome, indeed), while with a "normal" dial could be more straightforward (and probably less prone to misalignments?)


----------



## cuthbert

Arizone said:


> Is it not possible then to source such chapter retention rings from outside Vostok?


The chapter ring is NOT the problem, the problem is that in the old Vostok Neptuns and on the Slavas the chapter ring is glued behind the crystal, and since 2011 Vostok has changed the manufacturing process and they cannot assemble watches this way anymore.

Their suggestion is to go with a "modern" chapter ring like on the Komandirskie K34, a watch I am not familiar with, I will try to understand which kind of change that would require.


----------



## REDSWAN13

The K-34 has an inner adjustable 24hr bezel to line up with the 24hr hand i dont quite see how this would transfer to the finished watch.


----------



## cuthbert

REDSWAN13 said:


> The K-34 has an inner adjustable 24hr bezel to line up with the 24hr hand i dont quite see how this would transfer to the finished watch.


They sent this pictures as example:

View attachment 9028449


What is the crystal diameter of the K3$? I doubt it's 31mm like the Amphibia.


----------



## REDSWAN13

I dont have proper calipers to measure but its approximately 35mm, the K34 is a hefty watch.
Sorry Cuthbert i cannot open your attachment.


----------



## cuthbert

Nevermind we'll sort it out when MM or Lucidor can give us more info on the original dial.


----------



## 2415b

Why not just go with no date then? I personally would rather see the chapter ring without the date than faux chapter ring just to keep the date wheel. 

Hopefully the lume wont suck either. The lume on my NvCH-30 is horrible, the hands becomes unreadable in about 15 minutes. It's a real shame too because it looks pretty awesome for about 2 minutes lol. sigh.


----------



## HKara55

i do not see on registration table my nickname. 

Lenovo S1a40 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## HKara55

That's okey. No problem


Lenovo S1a40 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## VWatchie

mauzer67 said:


> I still think that the " акваннавты " is childish
> 
> We have a great title, Амфибия , let's use it


Couldn't agree more, and those letters are somehow beautiful to look at. Амфибия looks familiar and credible.


----------



## VWatchie

elsoldemayo said:


> I was hoping for something a little more unique or unusual but to my eye the watch is now just an Amphibia variant. So, although *I may regret this when I see pics of the final watches*, please remove my name from the list.


I just bet you will indeed! ;-)


----------



## VWatchie

Kirill Sergueev said:


> It refers to any one who is working underwater inclusive term for all types of divers, aquanauts/hydrogenates, submariners/bathyscaphe operators and underwater acoustics


OK, so that explains it, thanks! I only associated the word "submariners" with people working onboard submarines who wouldn't necessarily need a divers watch. I like to show my watches to people interested so being able to explain this makes all the difference. Great!


----------



## VWatchie

cuthbert said:


> I sent Lucidor and Mister Mike a spreadsheet of Pantone orange shades and I am waiting for their answer, the problem is that we are trying to guess the original colour of dials that are at least 30 years old from pictures where the light might give a false impression...besides that everybody perceives colours in a different way, IMO the closest match I found would be the tangerine tango:
> 
> View attachment 9005649
> 
> 
> But I would like somebody with the originals to give a definitive answer.
> 
> That is the result of the discussion between the Russian members after YNP's influx I think.


*I believe any great looking watch needs a suitable accessory. So, I'm considering this car which I think will go really great with the watch.* *Just have to make sure the color of the strips on the car really matches the watch. *;-)


----------



## rothko

Up to 170 on the list. Start buying straps.... and trucks(?)!


----------



## cuthbert

rothko said:


> Up to 170 on the list. Start buying straps.... and trucks(?)!


-29 now.

Personally I wanted to go for a Bonetto orange strap, but a member posted a nice rice beads bracelet, if the endlinks fit that would be more in the spirit of a diver from the 70s.


----------



## rothko

Beads of rice would look nice. I have a couple of NATO straps in mind for mine. Hmmm... vintage black leather as well maybe...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

(Dreamily) Authentic Soviet watches always were sold w/o straps.


----------



## haejuk

I will probably pick up a St. George nato around the time that they are ready. I already have a "tropical rally" strap from dagaz, which is basically a silicon rally strap that should look good on a 70s style diver.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Would be fun to get a custom "real" St. George strap with narrow outer orange straps...that would match markings on the dial.


----------



## Zany4

For a strap, I'll use my spare Boctok mesh or maybe a Bradystrap sailcloth with orange stitching and an RHD deployant clasp.


----------



## Pier1958

cuthbert said:


> -29 now.
> 
> Personally I wanted to go for a Bonetto orange strap, but a member posted a nice rice beads bracelet, if the endlinks fit that would be more in the spirit of a diver from the 70s.


You yet haven't answered my e-mail of 12 August, by which I sent you my latest design.
What has it been decided about to the case 150 and the problem of the inner ring that is cut from the date window?


----------



## cuthbert

Pier1958 said:


> You yet haven't answered my e-mail of 12 August, by which I sent you my latest design.
> What has it been decided about to the case 150 and the problem of the inner ring that is cut from the date window?


Sorry, I was travelling to Italy.

Today I will ask Helmpda and ynp the correct Russian writing.

My original idea was to ask Meranom if it's possible to modify the machining of the case in order to have a 20mm strap like the original instead of the 22 of the 150 but they refusing it.

For the dial I am still waiting for Lucidor and Mister Mike to send me more information on the original Slava design but it appears they are away, sorry about it...until I don't have official information I won't ask you to change anything.


----------



## Dr.Z

Just returned from backpacking in the Rockies. The whole time I was mourning the death of this project---only to come back to see that it has risen!

Many thanks to those who have taken valued time and great effort to see this through.

BTW, I'm still in.


----------



## mauzer67

Kirill Sergueev said:


> (Dreamily) Authentic Soviet watches always were sold w/o straps.


I agree with Cyril that it is better to make the watch without strap . And then each will choose a strap or bracelet is a good choice .


----------



## hseldon

No strap would suit me, though it would be cool to have an 'original' strap for our custom model. I think having a NATO as the stock bracelet would be a little pointless as they are very cheap. A rubber strap would be my prefered option, though whatever comes with it I am likely to personalise it.

It was suggested one member to replicate the old soviet style of plastic boxes for the presentation case. I think this is a wonderful idea.


----------



## synaptyx

Definitely still in! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Do we have any, even very rough, estimation that when we might see the watch completed?

I am definately in. No doubt about that but was wondering if I have time (read money) to participate other projects meanwhile.

I am absolutely not trying to rush anyone.


----------



## cuthbert

Rimmed762 said:


> Do we have any, even very rough, estimation that when we might see the watch completed?
> 
> I am definately in. No doubt about that but was wondering if I have time (read money) to participate other projects meanwhile.
> 
> I am absolutely not trying to rush anyone.


Not in 2016, I am afraid. 

However today they sent me the CAD drawings for the bezel, I hope you approve it:


----------



## Rimmed762

Looks great. And crown looks like solid one (but I think that is just to show location of crown). My approval. 

Just keep up the good work. Now I know that I might get something else for Christmas.


----------



## Rimmed762

And I must say that I am quite happy of absence of voting.

I believe that this will create more uniform look. Vintage or homage look, I don't mind as long as it is uniform.


----------



## taike

hseldon said:


> ... A rubber strap would be my prefered option...


I think the vintage style tropic meranom carries would suit this well


----------



## oak1971

Looking good!


----------



## VWatchie

taike said:


> I think the vintage style tropic meranom carries would suit this well


I have a few of those and they're comfortable and versatile (despite being rubber). Actually, IMO they are the best looking and most comfortable rubber straps around. Anyway, for this watch I just got to have something with orange in it. Not really a fan of Nato straps but the black with two orange strips someone posted a few pages back I believe will make the watch pop the way it should. It will be an interesting side project. I'd really appreciate some pictures of straps you guys are considering! Thanks!


----------



## taike

24 Hours said:


> ...Anyway, for this watch I just got to have something with orange in it...


Available in orange as well, but I don't think the shade matches what we are aiming for on the dial.


----------



## messyGarage

taike said:


> I think the vintage style tropic meranom carries would suit this well


Owned one with the 150SE GMT (that I flipped to make room for this project) 
supa' supple and very comfy, attracts a bit of lint but as you stated it go very well with these vintage designs



24 Hours said:


> I have a few of those and they're comfortable and versatile (despite being rubber). Actually, IMO they are the best looking and most comfortable rubber straps around. Anyway, for this watch I just got to have something with orange in it. Not really a fan of Nato straps but the black with two orange strips someone posted a few pages back I believe will make the watch pop the way it should. It will be an interesting side project. I'd really appreciate some pictures of straps you guys are considering! Thanks!


Maybe, if some like a proper St. George ribbon nylon strap, we can make a f10 strap project (like colleagues of f71 have done) contacting a strap company, but obviously as a separate project from the Russian Diver. Probably might interest fellows that aren't into this project
just thinking out loud, don't take it too seriously

Pic related (courtesy of google imgs)


----------



## messyGarage

cuthbert said:


> Not in 2016, I am afraid.
> 
> However today they sent me the CAD drawings for the bezel, I hope you approve it:
> 
> View attachment 9059146
> 
> 
> View attachment 9059154
> 
> 
> View attachment 9059162
> 
> 
> View attachment 9059178


Beautiful, can I ask the choice (if already done) for insert material?


----------



## Jguitron

24 Hours said:


> I have a few of those and they're comfortable and versatile (despite being rubber). Actually, IMO they are the best looking and most comfortable rubber straps around. Anyway, for this watch I just got to have something with orange in it. Not really a fan of Nato straps but the black with two orange strips someone posted a few pages back I believe will make the watch pop the way it should. It will be an interesting side project. I'd really appreciate some pictures of straps you guys are considering! Thanks!


You should seriously look at converting NATOs into RAF. This opens all NATO options for all of us not loving the extra flaps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

taike said:


> Available in orange as well, but I don't think the shade matches what we are aiming for on the dial.


Perhaps there is another solution:

BONETTO CINTURINI - Color Ranges



messyGarage said:


> Beautiful, can I ask the choice (if already done) for insert material?


I doubt that, I think we'll get the same insert as the standard SE bezel, BTW I am a little concerned about the capability to recreate the vintage mint green shade, while for metallic numbers Vostok already makes a good insert:


----------



## MEzz

second that! I have a few too, and end up using them on all kind of watches. 


taike said:


> I think the vintage style tropic meranom carries would suit this well


----------



## Sowulo

Kirill Sergueev said:


> (Dreamily) Authentic Soviet watches always were sold w/o straps.


I don't think it's true

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Sowulo said:


> I don't think it's true
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


most of them were sold in small square plastic boxes. very few with bracelets. I have never seen two pieces Soviet made strap in my childhood.


----------



## Sowulo

Kirill Sergueev said:


> most of them were sold in small square plastic boxes. very few with bracelets. I have never seen two pieces Soviet made strap in my childhood.


Old Komandirskie were sold with straps in rectangle plastic boxes. But that is OT.


----------



## rothko

I started a strap/bracelet idea thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/2016-diver-project-strap-bracelet-idea-thread-3489658.html


----------



## GadgetKing

Is it too late to get in on this? I've not read through everything yet, but has a movement been determined? I'd really like to have a quickset date unlike my current Russian diver.


----------



## rothko

GadgetKing said:


> Is it too late to get in on this? I've not read through everything yet, but has a movement been determined? I'd really like to have a quickset date unlike my current Russian diver.


Still not too late, there's a link to the registration in the first post on page 1. I think the chance of having the quickset is very slim.


----------



## cuthbert

rothko said:


> Still not too late, there's a link to the registration in the first post on page 1. I think the chance of having the quickset is very slim.


I've been confirmed Vostok has problems with the quickset date however if it will be available when the watches will be assembled we'll get the modified movement...just I've been warned not to count too much on that.


----------



## VWatchie

Jguitron said:


> You should seriously look at converting NATOs into RAF. This opens all NATO options for all of us not loving the extra flaps!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasn't really aware of RAF straps and I've always felt ambivalent about NATO straps (due to the flaps) so this type of strap is now definitely an option again. Thanks! Found the below RAF strap here, which possibly could go very well with the project watch.


----------



## eternal mercenary

Question - is the final number for production going to be 200? I ask because the illustration on the spreadsheet says 17 of 300, but again, that might just be a generalized concept drawing. So just for the sake of clarity, 200 or 300? Thanks!


----------



## buldogge

I'm not big on the whole NATO band...but I do like the look of the black and orange nylon, on this watch.

How about a true 2 pc. band, instead?

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## oak1971

cuthbert said:


> I've been confirmed Vostok has problems with the quickset date however if it will be available when the watches will be assembled we'll get the modified movement...just I've been warned not to count too much on that.


dont need a date anyway


----------



## buldogge

oak1971 said:


> dont need a date anyway


Agreed...I would rather have the homage aesthetics intact, than a date function!

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Crunchnolo

I'm already on the list but I just want to say I'm still in. I have followed this thread since the beginning and I'm very pleased where it's going.


----------



## Jguitron

buldogge said:


> I'm not big on the whole NATO band...but I do like the look of the black and orange nylon, on this watch.
> 
> How about a true 2 pc. band, instead?
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis
> 
> View attachment 9076986
> View attachment 9076994


That's great! Where can I find those??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge

Jguitron said:


> That's great! Where can I find those??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1) NATO G10 ® Edge™ 2pc Strap Heavy Nylon UTC Sport Smart Dive Watch Band IW Suisse | eBay

2) Hmm, just realized this one is 20mm, not sure if it is available in 22mm:

New 20mm Nylon 2 Piece Watch Band Strap Black and Orange

-Mark


----------



## chirs1211

Quite fancy that Edge G10 too, anyone know if they're available elsewhere? On ebay the shipping to UK is more than the strap!

Chris


----------



## amil




----------



## Rimmed762

This sure looks like Vostok with open lugs. Or am I mistaken? Small smartphone display might have done its trick.


----------



## cuthbert

I wouldn't be surprised if we find out Vostok supplied Slava the SS cases for their Amphibia, I don't think I remember any other Slava with steel case.


----------



## Rimmed762

Could be. Although Poljot had stainless steel case in their Amphibia. 

Threads of the caseback might be giveaway.


----------



## cuthbert

Rimmed762 said:


> Could be. Although Poljot had stainless steel case in their Amphibia.
> 
> Threads of the caseback might be giveaway.


Yes but the Poljot cases (there were at least three types) looked nothing like what Vostok made.

Also, Poljot was the only other Soviet maker that made watches with SS cases as far as I remember, the last Poljot Diver looked a lot like the Shturmanskie.

Anyway, -24 to go.


----------



## Vamireh

I'm in :-!


----------



## Zany4

Less than two dozen left to go now? I already picked out my strap... BradyStrap sailcloth with orange stitching and brushed RHD butterfly deployant clasp.

When can we expect the "final" render before it goes to Boctok? After looking at some other vintage diver designs on the internet, I think this project is going to be a hit and that those who didn't stick around may have regrets.


----------



## Vamireh

I filled out the form 13 hours ago, but I'm not yet in the list :-(


----------



## cuthbert

Vamireh said:


> I filled out the form 13 hours ago, but I'm not yet in the list :-(


I assume recoil is on holiday!


----------



## monocel

same here. filled the form earlier, I'm also hoping I made the cut.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

What do you guys if we would have Mr. Putin in SCUBA gear on the back? 
Something like that?


----------



## Chascomm

Kirill Sergueev said:


> What do you guys if we would have Mr. Putin in SCUBA gear on the back?


...shirtless, wrestling a shark.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Chascomm said:


> ...shirtless, wrestling a shark.


here you go...


----------



## eternal mercenary

aiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! My eyes!


----------



## Chascomm

Why can I like this only once?


----------



## cuthbert

I see new renderings in the first post.


----------



## schieper

Oh nice. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

cuthbert said:


> I see new renderings in the first post.


Can you please clarify the changes and what is new in the updated renderings of the first post? Thanks! It does look very nice to me. Has the date window been moved inside the faux chapter ring and the case back text updated? Is the bezel color final?


----------



## RFollia

Crunchnolo said:


> I'm already on the list but I just want to say I'm still in. I have followed this thread since the beginning and I'm very pleased where it's going.


+1. I'm very happy and pleased about the project. Look forward to more news.
BEst regards to all


----------



## cuthbert

Zany4 said:


> Can you please clarify the changes and what is new in the updated renderings of the first post? Thanks! It does look very nice to me. Has the date window been moved inside the faux chapter ring and the case back text updated? Is the bezel color final?


For the dial we just opted for a brighter orange shade, that's it.

The caseback has the new engrave the Russian members agreed on...that's it.

I am still waiting for an answer from Lucidor and/or Mr.Mike, at the moment as far as I know Vostok is closed for holidays, I assume we'll get an update from them on September.


----------



## messyGarage

probably Chascomm has not updated the pics ATM, caseback has the old engraving
(also post lacks "edit" stamp)


----------



## cuthbert

messyGarage said:


> probably Chascomm has not updated the pics ATM, caseback has the old engraving
> (also post lacks "edit" stamp)


Yes sorry yesterday I had an allucination...but the renderings are ready.


----------



## Vamireh

messyGarage said:


> caseback has the old engraving


which one is the correct?


----------



## cuthbert

Vamireh said:


> which one is the correct?


Yet to be published.


----------



## devilsbite

Glad this is coming along. Spreadsheet shows we only need another 21, we're getting close!

Also wanted to chime in that i love the green on the bezel.

Can't wait to see protos!


----------



## Chascomm

The original post has been edited to reflect the design changes. Please ignore the red and blue lines on the case back design. They relate to an internal discussion of the committee. I am awaiting an updated render.


----------



## schieper

Its looking realy nice


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

Chascomm said:


> The original post has been edited to reflect the design changes. Please ignore the red and blue lines on the case back design. They relate to an internal discussion of the committee. I am awaiting an updated render.


So the orange is now more red in the new render? Does it have a specific Pantone color for the sake of comparison and seeing it separate from the face?


----------



## Pier1958

Chascomm said:


> The original post has been edited to reflect the design changes. Please ignore the red and blue lines on the case back design. They relate to an internal discussion of the committee. I am awaiting an updated render.


Sorry, I didn't know that you haven't the correct design.
So, I send you in atteched


----------



## Chascomm

Pier1958 said:


> Sorry, I didn't know that you haven't the correct design.
> So, I send you in atteched


Thanks :-! Fixed it.


----------



## cuthbert

Zany4 said:


> So the orange is now more red in the new render? Does it have a specific Pantone color for the sake of comparison and seeing it separate from the face?


Yes I proposed the Pantone Tangerine Tango:









As you can see it's not a red tone, more like a very bright and saturated orange...but I still have to wait for MM and Lucidor's confirmation on the matter.


----------



## Danilao

Tangerine Tango is awesome :-D


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

More orange the better IMO!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikkathree

I want to be in, I hope I'm in, I completed a Web-based survey some few weeks ago expressing my design preference.
I can't access the spreadsheet however; please could someone check and let me know if I am in? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamireh

tikkathree said:


> please could someone check and let me know if I am in?


You are in the list two times


----------



## tikkathree

Vamireh said:


> You are in the list two times
> View attachment 9160418


Cheers! Twice is infinitely better than none

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Pier1958 said:


> Sorry, I didn't know that you haven't the correct design.
> So, I send you in atteched
> 
> View attachment 9159554


are we going to have 300 units?


----------



## joecool

Dunno about the rest of you guy's but tangerine tango sure looks more red than orange,to my eyes at least,certainly closer to the original Slava than the original orange proposal


----------



## oak1971

I can't see well enough to tell, but it's a nice color.


----------



## Jguitron

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

joecool said:


> Dunno about the rest of you guy's but tangerine tango sure looks more red than orange,to my eyes at least,certainly closer to the original Slava than the original orange proposal


It's a win/win result.


----------



## Zany4

Chascomm said:


> joecool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno about the rest of you guy's but tangerine tango sure looks more red than orange,to my eyes at least,certainly closer to the original Slava than the original orange proposal
> 
> 
> 
> It's a win/win result.
Click to expand...

Well said!


----------



## Sowulo

Pier1958 said:


> View attachment 9159554


I'm so disappointed with caseback. If it stays like this I have to reconsider if I want to stay in this project. How ЧАСЫ РУССКОГО ПОДВОДНИКА does even make any sence? I wanted to get this watch for my dad for his 60th aniversary. But I probably won't. Because I will be asked questions and I don't know the answers. He was born in Soviet Union. Thats why he would appreciate this watch. But he is not Russian. So he definately would ask why this watch is ment to be for Russians? And what shall I say to him? Because non Russian speakers thinks that it sounds cool? 
If it is ingenious way to say the watch is made in Russia then you just stick to little letters at the bottom of dial "Made in Russia".


----------



## Vamireh

In general I am satisfied of current text. But I more like the *ynp*'s proposal (post #111). Or just "Амфибия. Водолазные часы" because we already have "Сделано в России" on the dial.


----------



## Chascomm

Sowulo said:


> I'm so disappointed with caseback. If it stays like this I have to reconsider if I want to stay in this project. How ЧАСЫ РУССКОГО ПОДВОДНИКА does even make any sence? I wanted to get this watch for my dad for his 60th aniversary. But I probably won't. Because I will be asked questions and I don't know the answers. He was born in Soviet Union. Thats why he would appreciate this watch. But he is not Russian. So he definately would ask why this watch is ment to be for Russians? And what shall I say to him? Because non Russian speakers thinks that it sounds cool?
> If it is ingenious way to say the watch is made in Russia then you just stick to little letters at the bottom of dial "Made in Russia".


This is a Russian watch. As with many Russian watches seen on this forum, it will be signed in Russian. It was always going to be that way. Every render so far has had Russian text on both the dial and case back. Why would you expect otherwise?


----------



## 103ssv

Sowulo said:


> I'm so disappointed with caseback. If it stays like this I have to reconsider if I want to stay in this project. How ЧАСЫ РУССКОГО ПОДВОДНИКА does even make any sence? I wanted to get this watch for my dad for his 60th aniversary. But I probably won't. Because I will be asked questions and I don't know the answers. He was born in Soviet Union. Thats why he would appreciate this watch. But he is not Russian. So he definately would ask why this watch is ment to be for Russians? And what shall I say to him? Because non Russian speakers thinks that it sounds cool?
> If it is ingenious way to say the watch is made in Russia then you just stick to little letters at the bottom of dial "Made in Russia".


The solution is very simple, just order it with an extra case back (Gagarin or even a blank one).
Problem solved!
If you choose a blank one you can have it engraved with whatever you want, perhaps a messege for your father.


----------



## Sowulo

Chascomm said:


> This is a Russian watch. As with many Russian watches seen on this forum, it will be signed in Russian. It was always going to be that way. Every render so far has had Russian text on both the dial and case back. Why would you expect otherwise?


You missed the point. I don't mind text in cirylic. What I don't like is that this text states that the watch is meant for Russian divers. Its even hard to translate properly because it is such a nonsense.

Buying extra caseback is an aption. And I was going to do that anyway because I wanted to engrave it and to add original caseback to the box. But now I can't add it and I think watch looses so much value.

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Sowulo said:


> I'm so disappointed with caseback. If it stays like this I have to reconsider if I want to stay in this project. How ЧАСЫ РУССКОГО ПОДВОДНИКА does even make any sence? I wanted to get this watch for my dad for his 60th aniversary. But I probably won't. Because I will be asked questions and I don't know the answers. He was born in Soviet Union. Thats why he would appreciate this watch. But he is not Russian. So he definately would ask why this watch is ment to be for Russians? And what shall I say to him? Because non Russian speakers thinks that it sounds cool?
> If it is ingenious way to say the watch is made in Russia then you just stick to little letters at the bottom of dial "Made in Russia".


The engrave has been decided by the Russian members who signed up the project, Helmpda and YNP first, the latter used to be a naval engineer and a officer of the Soviet Navy in the 80s so I trust his judgement on the matter.

The discussion has been long because according to them in Soviet Union they didn't have a proper term for "diver watch" and even the correct name for "diver" has been debated for long, if you read this thread from the beginning you'll find the background for this decision.


----------



## Jguitron

Sowulo said:


> I'm so disappointed with caseback. If it stays like this I have to reconsider if I want to stay in this project. How ЧАСЫ РУССКОГО ПОДВОДНИКА does even make any sence? I wanted to get this watch for my dad for his 60th aniversary. But I probably won't. Because I will be asked questions and I don't know the answers. He was born in Soviet Union. Thats why he would appreciate this watch. But he is not Russian. So he definately would ask why this watch is ment to be for Russians? And what shall I say to him? Because non Russian speakers thinks that it sounds cool?
> If it is ingenious way to say the watch is made in Russia then you just stick to little letters at the bottom of dial "Made in Russia".


I think you're reading too much into it. The text is but a small element of the revival of a beautiful vintage. The watch itself looks outstanding and you're very unlikely to find any other like it outside the project. I'm not sure you need to explain or justify what it says since you're not designing it, but that's just IMO.

Look at the renders again... It's a great looking watch no matter if it says MiR or not. I have a couple vintage ones and some say it in Russian, some in English and yet others don't say anything.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kronological

I think this looks fantastic! Excited to be a part of this forum project. Only 20 more needed...correct?

I've asked this before, but didn't see a response. What are the other specs? Size? Type of band, etc...


----------



## Danilao

course members who speak Russian and who have decided are Russian and have not taken into account that there are other nations who speak Russian. 

I am in the design group and I like the watch very much, but I find that the inscriptions on the caseback are the worst thing, because instead bring people together in a beautiful project they divide voluntarily.

Yes, I think I'll take another caseback (free from proclamations) that makes me feel in peace with my conscience. 

But the question remains: is this a watch made in Russia or a watch for Russians divers? 

Don't you see the difference? really?


----------



## cuthbert

kronological said:


> I think this looks fantastic! Excited to be a part of this forum project. Only 2 more needed...correct?
> 
> I've asked this before, but didn't see a response. What are the other specs? Size? Type of band, etc...


Sorry, the specs are reported i this long thread...in short the case is a regular 150SE, the closer in shape to the original Slava diver:









It is a good match but it will be slightly bigger than the original, in the thread I posted a comparison, the most notable difference is the strap size (22 instead of 20mm).

The custom parts will be the bezel, dial, hands and caseback, the bezel will be 40.2mm instead of 40mm with an insert 3.5 mm wide (against 4mm of the original) and I already shared the CAD.

For the strap, we decided to go Soviet so the watch will be sold without it and the subscriber will be able to buy the one he prefers from Meranom or any other source.


----------



## Vamireh

I try to explain but my English is horrible so forgive me :roll:
In Russia (as in USSR) live many ethnos. In modern Russian language there are two words: "россиянин" for the citizen of Russian Federation and "русский" for the ethnically Russian. In some cases this words means the same things. But it may be undesirable for people with heightened sense of ethnic identity (like Sowulo). The problem is that this two words translate as "Russian" in English.

I'm proposing to replace "часы русского подводника" on "водолазные часы".


----------



## cuthbert

Vamireh said:


> I try to explain but my English is horrible so forgive me :roll:
> In Russia (as in USSR) live many ethnos. In modern Russian language there are two words: "россиянин" for the citizen of Russian Federation and "русский" for the ethnically Russian. In some cases this words means the same things. But it may be undesirable for people with heightened sense of ethnic identity (like Sowulo). The problem is that this two words translate as "Russian" in English.
> 
> I'm proposing to replace "часы русского подводника" on "водолазные часы".


The decision is not up to us, you need to talk to Helmpda and the other Russian guys, I know they opened a thread on watch.ru to debate the issue.

BTW, it should be "russian watch for divers", not "watch for russian divers".


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

cuthbert said:


> Sorry, the specs are reported i this long thread...in short the case is a regular 150SE, the closer in shape to the original Slava diver:
> 
> View attachment 9179458
> 
> 
> It is a good match but it will be slightly bigger than the original, in the thread I posted a comparison, the most notable difference is the strap size (22 instead of 20mm).
> 
> The custom parts will be the bezel, dial, hands and caseback, the bezel will be 40.2mm instead of 40mm with an insert 3.5 mm wide (against 4mm of the original) and I already shared the CAD.
> 
> For the strap, we decided to go Soviet so the watch will be sold without it and the subscriber will be able to buy the one he prefers from Meranom or any other source.


And we will pay 150$ only for a watch without strap? For me is not honest...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sowulo

cuthbert said:


> The engrave has been decided by the Russian members who signed up the project, Helmpda and YNP first, the latter used to be a naval engineer and a officer of the Soviet Navy in the 80s so I trust his judgement on the matter.
> 
> The discussion has been long because according to them in Soviet Union they didn't have a proper term for "diver watch" and even the correct name for "diver" has been debated for long, if you read this thread from the beginning you'll find the background for this decision.


Because it was decided by Russian members partially why it is wrong. Because it suits them. I speak Russian and it sounds so wrong to me. And I can live with term ''ПОДВОДНИК'' even though it refers to a member of a submarine crew to me. But if it was judged as a legit term by a professional I'm good with that. I read all the discussion from the beginning, I've sent couple of emails to a Russian member, I've even read part of a discussion in W.ru forum. And there were the same questions I'm asking you all now. Why this watch is for Russian divers only?



> I think you're reading too much into it. The text is but a small element of the revival of a beautiful vintage. The watch itself looks outstanding and you're very unlikely to find any other like it outside the project. I'm not sure you need to explain or justify what it says since you're not designing it, but that's just IMO.
> 
> Look at the renders again... It's a great looking watch no matter if it says MiR or not. I have a couple vintage ones and some say it in Russian, some in English and yet others don't say anything.
> 
> Cheers!


No doubt it is unique project and great watch. But caseback puts me off so much. РУССКИЕ ЧАСЫ ПОДВОДНИКА sounds so much better.


----------



## kronological

cuthbert said:


> Sorry, the specs are reported i this long thread...in short the case is a regular 150SE, the closer in shape to the original Slava diver:
> 
> View attachment 9179458
> 
> 
> It is a good match but it will be slightly bigger than the original, in the thread I posted a comparison, the most notable difference is the strap size (22 instead of 20mm).
> 
> The custom parts will be the bezel, dial, hands and caseback, the bezel will be 40.2mm instead of 40mm with an insert 3.5 mm wide (against 4mm of the original) and I already shared the CAD.
> 
> For the strap, we decided to go Soviet so the watch will be sold without it and the subscriber will be able to buy the one he prefers from Meranom or any other source.


Thanks! Maybe Chas can add this info to the first post...


----------



## Jguitron

Danilao said:


> course members who speak Russian and who have decided are Russian and have not taken into account that there are other nations who speak Russian.
> 
> I am in the design group and I like the watch very much, but I find that the inscriptions on the caseback are the worst thing, because instead bring people together in a beautiful project they divide voluntarily.
> 
> Yes, I think I'll take another caseback (free from proclamations) that makes me feel in peace with my conscience.
> 
> But the question remains: is this a watch made in Russia or a watch for Russians divers?
> 
> Don't you see the difference? really?


IMHO that still doesn't make much of a difference. I'm not a diver, yet love diver watches. Even if I was I probably wouldn't diver with many of the watches I own simply because I like to preserve them as much as possible. Neither am I Russian and yet I have multiple Russian watches. I got theme because they're beautiful pieces, not because they were targeted or designed for one or another crowd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamireh

cuthbert said:


> The decision is not up to us, you need to talk to Helmpda and the other Russian guys, I know they opened a thread on watch.ru to debate the issue.


Can you give me a link to this discussion?


cuthbert said:


> BTW, it should be "russian watch for divers", not "watch for russian divers".


I understand. So "russian watch for divers" is "российские водолазные часы".


----------



## Sowulo

Vamireh said:


> I understand. So "russian watch for divers" is "российские водолазные часы".


Russian watch for divers" is РУССКИЕ ЧАСЫ ПОДВОДНИКА
Watch for Russian divers is часы русского подводника


----------



## Vamireh

Sowulo said:


> Russian watch for divers" is РУССКИЕ ЧАСЫ ПОДВОДНИКА
> Watch for Russian divers is часы русского подводника


This is a very strange translation for me...


----------



## cuthbert

oskita89 said:


> And we will pay 150$ only for a watch without strap? For me is not honest...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The price has not been finalised but if you are not happy you can leave the project, most of the people here in any case change the strap according to their liking so spending money for it will be a waste, and it will also trigger a lot of polemics, even more than the design of the watch itself.


----------



## synaptyx

I'd be happy with a blank, or graphic caseback without contentious text, tbh. lol Non-contentious, specification related text, is fine of course.


----------



## cuthbert

Vamireh said:


> Can you give me a link to this discussion?
> 
> I understand. So "russian watch for divers" is "российские водолазные часы".


Please ask YNP and Helmdpa for that, you can see the discussion of the engraving starts here, with Kiril unhappy with the original proposal:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737-2.html


----------



## CAESAR II

Sorry, whats the movement of this beauty?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## redrabbit

synaptyx said:


> I'd be happy with a blank, or graphic caseback without contentious text, tbh. lol Non-contentious, specification related text, is fine of course.


Same here. It's a watch... The inscription on the dial/caseback is in Russian.... It says "Амфибия" and "20 АТМ" on the caseback... I feel like adding "часы русского подводника" or "часы водолаза" or "часы акванавта" is kinda being Captain Obvious about it 

That said I have a couple of spare scuba dude casebacks lying around, so I'll just swap it if it'll be too annoying, so it's not a showstopper for me by any stretch.


----------



## cuthbert

CAESAR II said:


> Sorry, whats the movement of this beauty?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 2 mediante Tapatalk


Standard 2416.

I have been told Vostok is working on a quick date feature and I asked if we can have it, but it appears they are having problems with that, anyway if the design is finalised we can get, just not count too much on it because I understand the difficulties are serious.


----------



## Rimmed762

Sowulo said:


> And I can live with term ''ПОДВОДНИК'' even though it refers to a member of a submarine crew to me.


Submariner. What a silly name for a watch. No manufacturer with any self-respect would ever name their watch like this. Especially not a divers watch, since submariners work in dry spaces.

Sorry, I just had to.


----------



## Sowulo

Rimmed762 said:


> Submariner. What a silly name for a watch. No manufacturer with any self-respect would ever name their watch like this. Especially not a divers watch, since submariners work in dry spaces.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to.


I thought the name of a watch is Amfibia. Nevermind...

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## schieper

Danilao said:


> course members who speak Russian and who have decided are Russian and have not taken into account that there are other nations who speak Russian.
> 
> I am in the design group and I like the watch very much, but I find that the inscriptions on the caseback are the worst thing, because instead bring people together in a beautiful project they divide voluntarily.
> 
> Yes, I think I'll take another caseback (free from proclamations) that makes me feel in peace with my conscience.
> 
> But the question remains: is this a watch made in Russia or a watch for Russians divers?
> 
> Don't you see the difference? really?


For me, i do not realy care. Its just an incription. And what it is (a watch for russian divers, made in russia, inspired by russion divers, or some international culture and/or language cock up, tacking the piss, etc. Etc. ) is mainly visible in the eye of the beholder. . I love the renderings and look foreward to this build.

Ps. And off topic; i used to work for an international financing institute spending hundreds of thousends of euro's for a new corporate design based on immages of oysters and pearls. Immidiatly after the global launche, the japanese office protested as the oyster has a strong sexual connotation in japan and the whole campaign and all merchandise ended in the bin.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Sowulo said:


> I thought the name of a watch is Amfibia. Nevermind...


Yes it is. I was referring to conversations about caseback texting and your message was the last one with that.

I didn't mean to insult. Sorry if it felt like that. That wasn't my intention.


----------



## cuthbert

Double post sorry.


----------



## cuthbert

Vamireh said:


> This is a very strange translation for me...





Sowulo said:


> Russian watch for divers" is РУССКИЕ ЧАСЫ ПОДВОДНИКА
> Watch for Russian divers is часы русского подводника


Guys, I see there is a lot of uncertainty on the matter even between you Russians.

The point has long been debated and my understanding is that in Soviet times in Russian there really wasn't a proper term of definition for what we call today in English a "diver watch". Many ideas were presented, including diver written in Cyrillic and "aquanaut" (that sound even stranger to me)...for what I have on the net I think the closest expression for a diver watch was "hermetic watch" (that is reported in English on many 350s) but since the project was called "WUS Russian diver watch" we thought to write that expression in Russian would fit, I would have never imagined to create a sort of linguistic crisis!

My recommendation is to try to find an agreement with all the people involved in the discussion that was led by Helmpda, I don't think we non Russian should have a word on the matter, that's the reason why I recommended to discuss the issue on watch.ru, so if you have anything to add please contact him.

And yes take into account that "russian diver watch" had the meaning of "russian watch for diving/divers", not "watch for russian divers", also English being a relatively synthetic language can cause misunderstandings!



Rimmed762 said:


> Submariner. What a silly name for a watch. No manufacturer with any self-respect would ever name their watch like this. Especially not a divers watch, since submariners work in dry spaces.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to.


The Rolex Submariner is called as such not because it's meant to be used on submarines but because in Italian, French and I suspect German as well a submariner watch means what in English is diver watch...in Italian "orologio subacqueo".

The problem is that now the name just applies to a single brand.


----------



## Gtejera

What's the latest news on this project? ... The design is fantastic.... Hope it materializes..


----------



## 103ssv

Gtejera said:


> What's the latest news on this project? ... The design is fantastic.... Hope it materializes..


In order to materialize we need 20 more supporters, I don't see you on the list; so go on! :-!


----------



## ynp

I thought about the Russian text on the back. The most politically correct one will be Российские Водолазные Часы. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

103ssv said:


> In order to materialize we need 20 more supporters, I don't see you on the list; so go on! :-!


P.S. : my dirty little secret I kept for myself the last two weeks...I asked Meranom if we could have the watch even if just 150 subscribers and they said yes.

Of course the more we are the better it is as we might get more chances to leverage on Vostok for more special parts, like a new crown, we can get the Komandirskie round crown of course but it's brass plated (like the original Slava I think) and not warranted for 20 ATM.

But in a way or another it's safe to assume we'll get our watches at this point.:-!:-!:-!



ynp said:


> I thought about the Russian text on the back. The most politically correct one will be Российские Водолазные Часы. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


But...does it mean:

1) Watch for ethnically Russian divers

2) Watch for Russian citizens who dive

3) Russian watch for divers of any ethnicity/nationality?

:think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think:


----------



## Vamireh

cuthbert said:


> The point has long been debated and my understanding is that in Soviet times in Russian there really wasn't a proper term of definition for what we call today in English a "diver watch".


It's not quite right. They were called "водолазные часы". For example, NVCh-30 - НВЧ-30, "*Н*аручные *В*одолазные *Ч*асы 30 атм" is "wrist diving watch 30 atmospheres".


cuthbert said:


> I would have never imagined to create a sort of linguistic crisis!


There is no crisis. We just want to make the perfect watch ;-)



cuthbert said:


> But...does it mean:
> 
> 1) Watch for ethnically Russian divers
> 
> 2) Watch for Russian citizens who dive
> 
> 3) Russian watch for divers of any ethnicity/nationality?
> 
> :think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think:


Third


----------



## redrabbit

The more I think about it, the more I find this text a.... well... a textbook example of RAS syndrome like AT*M M*achine, LC*D D*isplay or PI*N N*umber. I fail to see the purpose of having any form of word "Russian" on a watch with all markings in Cyrillic script, or any form of word "Diver", "Aquanaut", etc when it's already says "Amphibia", which implies a watch designed to do well in the water. That type of text probably would've make more sense if it would say"Vostok" instead of "Amphibia". Otherwise it's just an overkill.


----------



## ynp

I concur. "российские" is much less politically charged. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kronological

cuthbert said:


> P.S. : my dirty little secret I kept for myself the last two weeks...I asked Meranom if we could have the watch even if just 150 subscribers and they said yes.
> 
> Of course the more we are the better it is as we might get more chances to leverage on Vostok for more special parts, like a new crown, we can get the Komandirskie round crown of course but it's brass plated (like the original Slava I think) and not warranted for 20 ATM.
> 
> But in a way or another it's safe to assume we'll get our watches at this point.:-!:-!:-!


This is fantastic news! I apologize if this has been addressed before, but do we know a timeline for payments, product completion, etc? Will samples be produced beforehand for approval prior to full production?


----------



## Sowulo

cuthbert said:


> My recommendation is to try to find an agreement with all the people involved in the discussion that was led by Helmpda, I don't think we non Russian should have a word on the matter, that's the reason why I recommended to discuss the issue on watch.ru, so if you have anything to add please contact him.
> 
> And yes take into account that "russian diver watch" had the meaning of "russian watch for diving/divers", not "watch for russian divers", also English being a relatively synthetic language can cause misunderstandings!


I've contacted Russian member on the matter straight away after his contact email was posted asking to discuss it directly. His response was ''me and Kyril have decided...''. So this is a decision of two members. There were discussion on w.ru and people were making fair points but it haven't been taken into consideration.

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## schieper

cuthbert said:


> Guys, I see there is a lot of uncertainty on the matter even between you Russians.
> 
> The point has long been debated and my understanding is that in Soviet times in Russian there really wasn't a proper term of definition for what we call today in English a "diver watch". Many ideas were presented, including diver written in Cyrillic and "aquanaut" (that sound even stranger to me)...for what I have on the net I think the closest expression for a diver watch was "hermetic watch" (that is reported in English on many 350s) but since the project was called "WUS Russian diver watch" we thought to write that expression in Russian would fit, I would have never imagined to create a sort of linguistic crisis!
> 
> My recommendation is to try to find an agreement with all the people involved in the discussion that was led by Helmpda, I don't think we non Russian should have a word on the matter, that's the reason why I recommended to discuss the issue on watch.ru, so if you have anything to add please contact him.
> 
> And yes take into account that "russian diver watch" had the meaning of "russian watch for diving/divers", not "watch for russian divers", also English being a relatively synthetic language can cause misunderstandings!
> 
> The Rolex Submariner is called as such not because it's meant to be used on submarines but because in Italian, French and I suspect German as well a submariner watch means what in English is diver watch...in Italian "orologio subacqueo".
> 
> The problem is that now the name just applies to a single brand.


Totaly of topic. But i believe in germany we have a "taucher uhr". Meaning a watch for divers. Theoreticaly one could argu that it is for scuba divers and submarine boat divers as the word "diver/taucher" applied to everybody wo engages is the act of diving snd people in a submariner dive as well. However, a dive watch originally in some way tried to discriminate itself from other watches by providing high presure water resistance, lighting/lume for dark conditions, a timer ring, etc. Summarized a watch suited for scuba diving. On a submarine boat, in the days gone a watch needed some water resistance but preferably not to much as this is not the aim of the submarine boat. Much more relevant is high acuracy for navigation. So a marine uhr type of watch would be more at place.

Having writen that the rolex submariner could also refer to "this watch is as tough and WR as a submarine boat".

Don't know why i waste your time by writing this brainfart down

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## oak1971

How about just the scuba dude and drop the wording debate completely?


----------



## joecool

Surely the word Amphibian in russian Cyrillic font describes the function and purpose of the watch best and all other text reference to diving,russian,ethnic russian or otherwise is irrelevant
and is just so much of a distraction,as not to be worthy of too much discussion
The important stuff is on the front of the watch!


----------



## Vamireh

oak1971 said:


> How about just the scuba dude and drop the wording debate completely?


It is a possible alternative. If we won't to change the design, we can just write
ПРОЕКТ WUS 2016
20 АТМ
АМФИБИЯ
017/300
ПРОТИВОУДАРНЫЕ


----------



## mroatman

Vamireh said:


> It is a possible alternative. If we won't to change the design, we can just write
> ПРОЕКТ WUS 2016
> 20 АТМ
> АМФИБИЯ
> 017/300
> ПРОТИВОУДАРНЫЕ


I like it.

The back was getting a little wordy anyway.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Sowulo said:


> I've contacted Russian member on the matter straight away after his contact email was posted asking to discuss it directly. His response was ''me and Kyril have decided...''. So this is a decision of two members. There were discussion on w.ru and people were making fair points but it haven't been taken into consideration.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


Your argument was strictly political and I thought it was clarified in very many ways. "Russian" is not a dirty word and has no offensive meaning to many ethnic groups inside and outside FSU. Despite the very many nationalistic attempts that existed before, exist currently and I am sure going to exist in future.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Vamireh said:


> I try to explain but my English is horrible so forgive me :roll:
> In Russia (as in USSR) live many ethnos. In modern Russian language there are two words: "россиянин" for the citizen of Russian Federation and "русский" for the ethnically Russian. In some cases this words means the same things. But it may be undesirable for people with heightened sense of ethnic identity (like Sowulo). The problem is that this two words translate as "Russian" in English.
> 
> I'm proposing to replace "часы русского подводника" on "водолазные часы".


"россиянин" is an invention of Boris Yeltsin. Nobody else likes this really. подводник - refers to any one who is submerging. We had a lengthy discussion regarding that. I thought that the case is closed.


----------



## guilhermebauer

I want one of this watches. How can I get one?


----------



## Vamireh

Kirill Sergueev said:


> "россиянин" is an invention of Boris Yeltsin. Nobody else likes this really.


So your argument is not strictly political? :roll:


Kirill Sergueev said:


> подводник - refers to any one who is submerging.


Yes. But this watch not for any one who is submerging. This watch for divers, i.e. водолаз


----------



## rothko

guilhermebauer said:


> I want one of this watches. How can I get one?


Check the first post of this thread - all the information is there regarding the registration. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Vamireh said:


> So your argument is not strictly political? :roll:
> 
> Yes. But this watch not for any one who is submerging. This watch for divers, i.e. водолаз


This is not a watch for "водолаз" i.e. professional heavy diver. Divers is in English all inclusive term for SCUBA divers, and for snorkelers, and for breath holders. The same term in Russian is "подводник". In a way it is wider and even more inclusive for all "divers" plus all underwater professionals like submariners and acoustics and even KGB operatives.


----------



## redrabbit

I think I finally start to grasp the scope of the issue here. If we gonna go for word-to-word translation then *Kirill*'s and *helmpda*'s version is quite accurate. However, I think this is a case of throwing the baby out with the bath water. If we consider the context, it's pretty clear that we're talking about "dive watches", which is not some loosely defined term like "tool watch", quite opposite - there is a whole subforum here dedicated to Dive Watches, there is an ISO 6425 standard that calls for marking those watches with the word "DIVER'S", and in general anyone here if asked "what is the dive watch", will tell ya that this is a watch designed for SCUBA, saturation and other forms of professional diving. This is to set them apart from the "waterproof" watches that can only be used for skindiving, snorkeling and other water sports. Similarly, Soviet and Russian watch industry had already came up with comparable nomenclature: " водонепроницаемые" for "waterproof" and "Амфибия" for "Dive watch". There is a Vostok-Amphibia, Poljot-Amphibia, Raketa-Amphibia and of course Slava-Amphibia. They are guaranteed to have rotating bezel and screw down crown - the common attributes of a Dive Watch. IMHO this effort with the "часы русского подводника" text is a case of translating from Russian to Russian and not surpassingly there is disagreement.


----------



## Vamireh

Kirill Sergueev said:


> This is not a watch for "водолаз" i.e. professional heavy diver. Divers is in English all inclusive term for SCUBA divers, and for snorkelers, and for breath holders.


You are wrong and you know that. I know "водолазные часы", but I don't know any example of "часы подводника" that would be used for diving.


----------



## Sowulo

For the fairness I looked up in online dictionary for подводник definition.
ПОДВОДНИК - это... Что такое ПОДВОДНИК?
*1.* Военный моряк, служащий на подводной лодке.
*2.* Специалист по водолазному делу и работам под водой (неол.).
1. Military Navy sailor, serving on submarine.
2. Diver or underwater work specialist.

However I strongly agree with redrabbit. Name Amfibia is spot on in this case. And we don't have to invent a bike here...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

A bit of OT when the "Catcher in the Rye" was translated to Russian the very simple thing called "hamburger" was translated like a "sandwich with a cutlet". The translator Mrs. Right-Kovaleva was ostracized by connoisseurs and purists but there was no McDonald's in USSR back then and people did not know what the "hamburger" is. So now back to our inscription. The English "Russian" means more like everything that came from the country called Russia no matter the historical time. Therefore people of Jewish ethnicity and religion that came from the town Białystok (nowadays Poland) were always consider as Russian emigrants even they did not even speak Russian. 
As of Русский vs Российский...Both translated as "Russian" but the second one has some cheese and cigarette flavor since it is a name of products not people. For my ears "часы русского подводника" sounds a bit better in comparison to "российского подводника", since the latter looks and sounds as a result of the political compromise.


----------



## mroatman

Could someone kindly explain to me the downside of having a simpler case back without any reference to the disputed terms? I think it would look much cleaner and nicer anyway.

Plus, in the spirit of making this a true homage, why would we add a bunch of text that was not on the original?









This seems to be the only way to ensure parity for all members of this project.

Let's just all be happy


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Vamireh said:


> You are wrong and you know that. I know "водолазные часы", but I don't know any example of "часы подводника" that would be used for diving.


Here we are in the liberty to create a precedent. It would have something very unique and fun.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

mroatman said:


> Could someone kindly explain to me the downside of having a simpler case back without any reference to the disputed terms? I think it would look much cleaner and nicer anyway.
> 
> Plus, in the spirit of making this a true homage, why would we add a bunch of text that was not on the original?
> 
> View attachment 9187562
> 
> 
> This seems to be the only way to ensure parity for all members of this project.
> 
> Let's just all be happy


Looks boring and cheap and flat like old Soviet boxers


----------



## redrabbit

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Looks boring and cheap and flat like old Soviet boxers


Fair point... But look at the bright side: at least it doesn't look like a typical forum watch caseback! *cough* Ratnik *cough*


----------



## mroatman

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Looks boring and cheap and flat like old Soviet boxers


I think we must decide if this is a true homage or if we are trying to improve the design. If we respect the original design, it makes this project very straightforward. As soon as we decide to take artistic license, things get messy and controversial.

I honestly do not care what the back looks like at all; you could put a picture of a taco there and I'd still buy the watch (actually, I might buy two in that case). The only reason I suggest the original design is because 1) it is the original and 2) it seems the best route to avoid controversy. "I don't like it," in this case, seems a weaker argument than "It is grammatically incorrect," "I am personally offended by this," "You didn't put a taco there," etc etc

If the original case back is boring and cheap and flat, then I vote for a boring and cheap and flat case back because it is still the original b-)


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

The boring "Soviet" caseback was a result of the poor (crossed) no marketing strategy of the Soviet watch industry. They knew that they are able to sell as may watches as they produce even w/o any engraving on the back. Nowadays Russian mechanical watch is anything but a pure necessity and we can come up with something different in a good way. Of course bear-vodka-balalayka would be too much...


----------



## taike

I didn't find sadko to be boring. In any case, it seems some russian speakers are perhaps trying to get "cute" at expense of others. Therefore I also support minimalist original to avoid controversy.


----------



## mroatman

Kirill Sergueev said:


> we can come up with something different in a good way


Would a sapphire crystal be different in a good way? How about adding a day complication? Orange stripes across the dial would look AWESOME!!

You see where this logic gets tricky...



Kirill Sergueev said:


> Of course bear-vodka-balalayka would be too much...


I take it you're not keen on the taco idea.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

mroatman said:


> Would a sapphire crystal be different in a good way? How about adding a day complication? Orange stripes across the dial would look AWESOME!!
> 
> You see where this logic gets tricky...
> 
> I take it you're not keen on the taco idea.


Usually Russians do not eat taco unless they forced to do so. It is an American-Mexican food with 13% of meat content. Authenticity would required stamping of the case back instead of engraving.


----------



## Chascomm

kronological said:


> Thanks! Maybe Chas can add this info to the first post...


Done.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

taike said:


> I didn't find sadko to be boring. In any case, it seems some russian speakers are perhaps trying to get "cute" at expense of others. Therefore I also support minimalist original to avoid controversy.


I kind of missed "Sadko" point.....If it is Sadko that he is a real "Русский подводник" more over the very first on record. We can put a picture of him on the case back and it would no no controversy of any kind. He was a epic hero


----------



## buldogge

Personally, I'm all for the new commemorative caseback...besides, my high school Russian doesn't allow me to split these hairs...but..*.as far as tacos are concerned*...I believe sir that you are confusing TacoBellTM  with _actual tacos_.

Mexican (and Mexican-American) street tacos are sold with the choice of a splendid variety of meats (beef, pork, beef cheek, beef head, tongue, chicken, sausage) in a variety of preparations...dressed simply with cilantro and onion, and nestled between warm soft corn tortillas. These beauties are not to be confused with the hard shell mystery meat taste bomb that is Taco Bell, et al.

Anyway, I'm excited for this watch...So let's nail it down (without splitting hairs)..."Sell" the project to a few more forumites, and get the order rolling!

-Mark in St. Louis



Kirill Sergueev said:


> Usually Russians do not eat taco unless they forced to do so. It is an American-Mexican food with 13% of meat content. Authenticity would required stamping of the case back instead of engraving.


----------



## Vamireh

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I kind of missed "Sadko" point


----------



## Vamireh

"Садко" caseback


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Let's have "Садко" on the back and controversy is solved. No one in the world would contest the inscription in that case. Lets have "Садко" in pseudo-slavonic font.


----------



## scott59

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Let's have "Садко" on the back and controversy is solved. No one in the world would contest the inscription in that case. Lets have "Садко" in pseudo-slavonic font.


Or we could just go with an engraving of Max Bialystock himself! 

I'm confident that the Russian reference on the caseback will refer to where it was made / who it was made by / the origin of the design, rather than for which tribe of people it was made!


----------



## ynp

Kirill Sergueev said:


> The same term in Russian is "подводник". In a way it is wider and even more inclusive for all "divers" plus all underwater professionals like submariners and acoustics and even KGB operatives.


I am afraid it's a bit less complicated. There is "Подплав" and the rest. No one who is not serving on a submarine or a submarine base would dare to call myself "Подплав" or "подводник". Our divers on our hydrographic and research ship will be confused of somebody calls them "подводник", they would think it's a cruel joke.

Btw, indeed, there were one representative of KGB on every submarine. He was "подводник".

But I am buying a watch anyway, even if there is дайвер on the back.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx

Vamireh said:


> View attachment 9188122


For the record, I'd totally wear the sh17 out of that case. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

guilhermebauer said:


> I want one of this watches. How can I get one?


You need to fill the form in the first post.



mroatman said:


> Could someone kindly explain to me the downside of having a simpler case back without any reference to the disputed terms? I think it would look much cleaner and nicer anyway.
> 
> Plus, in the spirit of making this a true homage, why would we add a bunch of text that was not on the original?
> 
> View attachment 9187562
> 
> 
> This seems to be the only way to ensure parity for all members of this project.
> 
> Let's just all be happy


To be honest I am shocked to see the semantic issue has escalated to a political debate, the original idea was to have a commemorative caseback for the project, that has been called "Russian diver" as we wanted to differentiate it from the standard Vostok Amphibia but obviously we couldn't call it Slava.

Yes, I assume that should be the backup if the discussion escalates...as discussed with the moderation we won't have any "hybrids" so no Sadko caseback, and personally I think the Slava caseback even if it's plain is not worse than many Western divers of that era:

























Most of them didn't even have an engraving at all, while some Slavas has a sunburst effect that would be interesting to recreate.


----------



## Kruzhnoff

cuthbert said:


> To be honest I am shocked to see the semantic issue has escalated to a political debate


Hello. Excuse me for my English, I write through translator googol.
I am a member of the project the forum "watch.ru".
I think that the inscription Russian submariner watches is not acceptable not because of political reasons. And due to the fact that the clock will not look natural with this inscription. On the of Soviet watch never done inscription for whom these watches are designed. They wrote only the outstanding properties of these hours. Such as "Противоударные", "Водонепроницаемые". I propose to replace the words "часы Русского подводника" with "Водонепроницаемые".


----------



## mroatman

cuthbert said:


> To be honest I am shocked to see the semantic issue has escalated to a political debate, the original idea was to have a commemorative caseback for the project, that has been called "Russian diver" as we wanted to differentiate it from the standard Vostok Amphibia but obviously we couldn't call it Slava.


Yes, nobody could have predicted this, but fortunately the solution is easy.


----------



## scott59

cuthbert said:


> the original idea was to have a commemorative caseback for the project, that has been called "Russian diver" as we wanted to differentiate it from the standard Vostok Amphibia but obviously we couldn't call it Slava.


Yes, a commemorative caseback is desirable. An homage with an identity. It is a WUS f10 watch. And an engraving in Russian makes sense.


----------



## hseldon

mroatman said:


> Could someone kindly explain to me the downside of having a simpler case back without any reference to the disputed terms? I think it would look much cleaner and nicer anyway.
> 
> Plus, in the spirit of making this a true homage, why would we add a bunch of text that was not on the original?
> 
> View attachment 9187562
> 
> 
> This seems to be the only way to ensure parity for all members of this project.
> 
> Let's just all be happy


I like this idea. I would like some inscription that shows it is the product of a project of WUS, but simply using the original Slava caseback and adding:
ПРОЕКТ WUS 2016г and item number xxx/xxx very satisfactory for me.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

as a variant "проект форума русских (российских) часов (WUS) "ПРОТИВОУДАРНЫЕ", "20 АТМ", "АМФИБИЯ"


----------



## Sowulo

Kirill Sergueev said:


> as a variant "проект форума русских (российских) часов (WUS) "ПРОТИВОУДАРНЫЕ", "20 АТМ", "АМФИБИЯ"


It sounds so much better.

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtejera

Dont mind the writing on the caseback.... Only 14 to go to complete the 200...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Actually in this case ПРОЕКТ ФОРУМА РОССИЙСКИХ ЧАСОВ (WUS) sounds both appropriate and grammatically correct.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Actually in this case ПРОЕКТ ФОРУМА РОССИЙСКИХ ЧАСОВ (WUS) sounds both appropriate and grammatically correct.


----------



## Watchuseek User Name

A couple of questions for the organizers of the project:
1. What crown will the watch have?
2. Is the case brushing confirmed?

Thanks


----------



## oak1971

People do realize they can engrave whatever they want after they take delivery right?


----------



## Sowulo

Looks like discussion regards caseback on watch.ru forum concluded. They scrapped подводник completely as they couldn't agree if it is legit term. Apparently АМФИБИЯ is the right term to describe Russian diver watch. ПРОЕКТ ФОРУМА РОССИЙСКИХ ЧАСОВ (WUS) "ПРОТИВОУДАРНЫЕ", "20 АТМ", "АМФИБИЯ"


----------



## scott59

Sowulo said:


> Looks like discussion regards caseback on watch.ru forum concluded. They scrapped подводник completely as they couldn't agree if it is legit term. Apparently АМФИБИЯ is the right term to describe Russian diver watch. ПРОЕКТ ФОРУМА РОССИЙСКИХ ЧАСОВ (WUS) "ПРОТИВОУДАРНЫЕ", "20 АТМ", "АМФИБИЯ"


I wonder if they'd want to keep "2016" in there somewhere? I'm only pointing this out in case it was an oversight. I don't know if it's necessary.


----------



## Kruzhnoff

I think that it is necessary to write so "ПРОЕКТ ФОРУМА РУССКИХ ЧАСОВ (WUS) - 2016", "ВОДОНЕПРОНИЦАЕМЫЕ", "ПРОТИВОУДАРНЫЕ", "20 АТМ", In the center of the lid "АМФИБИЯ".


----------



## mroatman

This is getting to be a LOT of text for one poor little case back


----------



## Chascomm

mroatman said:


> This is getting to be a LOT of text for one poor little case back


Given that this watch is АМФИБИЯ, I am more concerned that it is ВОДОНЕПРОНИЦАЕМЫЕ to 20ATM than that it is ПРОТИВОУДАРНЫЕ (which I am happy to assume) so I don't mind a bit of editing.


----------



## mariomart

How about just putting Это часы Хороший ....

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## joecool

Apart from the text discussion,how about a logo based on this Russian military diver's award,apparently from around the time of the last 15years of imperial Russia (This example was part of Sir Christopher Lee's "the actor"private militaria collection,so has some provenance)







Here is a link to some related infoDivers in Russia







As can be seen in this photo,the helmet in the foreground matches closely the one depicted on the award


----------



## itranslator

joecool said:


> View attachment 9199426


This one.


----------



## Sowulo

Chascomm said:


> Given that this watch is АМФИБИЯ, I am more concerned that it is ВОДОНЕПРОНИЦАЕМЫЕ to 20ATM than that it is ПРОТИВОУДАРНЫЕ (which I am happy to assume) so I don't mind a bit of editing.


As far as I understand word АМФИБИЯ covers that. I guess ПРОТИВОУДАРНЫЕ is also covered by АМФИБИЯ...


----------



## ApanovichAG

joecool said:


> Apart from the text discussion,how about a logo based on this Russian military diver's award,apparently from around the time of the last 15years of imperial Russia


The best idea on last 10-20 pages!
Thanks for sharing

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight_time

joecool said:


> Apart from the text discussion,how about a logo based on this Russian military diver's award,apparently from around the time of the last 15years of imperial Russia


:think: :think: :think:















:roll: :roll: :roll:




















































:-x :-x :-x


----------



## cuthbert

joecool said:


> Apart from the text discussion,how about a logo based on this Russian military diver's award,apparently from around the time of the last 15years of imperial Russia (This example was part of Sir Christopher Lee's "the actor"private militaria collection,so has some provenance)
> View attachment 9199426
> 
> Here is a link to some related infoDivers in Russia
> View attachment 9199418
> 
> As can be seen in this photo,the helmet in the foreground matches closely the one depicted on the award


Sorry guys, in the 60s somebody already had this idea:


















The heavy diver's helmet was a trademark of the Compressor/Super Compressor case made by Ervi Piquerez for Longines, Bulova and many other manufacturers:

A Guide to Super Compressors - worn&wound



Straight_time said:


> :think: :think: :think:
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-x :-x :-x


The guys who made that Zlat "homage" are clever than what we usually credit them for....they have obviously found that badge on the net and copied it, the crossed anchors weren't in the Compressor's caseback.

However, the final dial is slowly taking form, I received this:









Even if I didn't receive a word from Mister Mike and Lucidor it appears evident the calendar wheel of the Slava 2416 is smaller than the Vostok 2416, we'll try to move externally the lumed markings to balance that..I also assume we'll need to make the hands slightly longer to keep them in proportion.


----------



## Rimmed762

Keep up the good work. Thank you for your efforts.


----------



## Danilao

Oh, it could be a hommage to my Citizen Ecozilla ;-)


----------



## fallenmig

Would prefer a stamped case back so it has more depth on the details then a light engraved, those don't hold up to scratches very well.


----------



## joecool

cuthbert said:


> Sorry guys, in the 60s somebody already had this idea:
> 
> View attachment 9202802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heavy diver's helmet was a trademark of the Compressor/Super Compressor case made by Ervi Piquerez for Longines, Bulova and many other manufacturers:
> 
> A Guide to Super Compressors - worn&wound
> 
> The guys who made that Zlat "homage" are clever than what we usually credit them for....they have obviously found that badge on the net and copied it, the crossed anchors weren't in the Compressor's caseback.
> 
> However, the final dial is slowly taking form, I received this:
> 
> View attachment 9202914
> 
> 
> Even if I didn't receive a word from Mister Mike and Lucidor it appears evident the calendar wheel of the Slava 2416 is smaller than the Vostok 2416, we'll try to move externally the lumed markings to balance that..I also assume we'll need to make the hands slightly longer to keep them in proportion.


The guys who used the crossed anchors logo on the invicta arent too smart, as they have used the American naval divers badge for their reference,denoted by the roped t bar at the top of the anchors and alternative helmet,so no prizes for smarts there then!


----------



## cuthbert

We tried to make a proposal to Vostok in order to correct the issue with the larger wheel calendar:








We moved the orange indexes partially on the faux chapter ring, and elongated the hands in order to keep the proportions of the original Slava.

Vostok is working on making the final CAD, once ready we'll have to wait six months for the delivery.


----------



## nunhgrader

I'm in!


----------



## schieper

Very nice


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage

cuthbert said:


> We tried to make a proposal to Vostok in order to correct the issue with the larger wheel calendar:
> View attachment 9221338
> 
> 
> We moved the orange indexes partially on the faux chapter ring, and elongated the hands in order to keep the proportions of the original Slava.
> 
> Vostok is working on making the final CAD, once ready we'll have to wait six months for the delivery.


Awesome!

I'm hoping on a bullet crown and starburst finish, but... anyway, thumbs up!


----------



## buldogge

Looks great...Nicely balanced, with the date size/shape mimicking the 9 marker.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## rothko

Looking good. Thanks to all involved in the design etc for their continued efforts!


----------



## 2415b

That works well! 6 months? lol I'm guessing about a year or more.


----------



## taike

dav1ds said:


> NOS Slava Amphibian.
> View attachment 9234666


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=33131402


----------



## joecool

taike said:


> Show your Amphibias! - Page 368


Man that is one nice example,shows the minute hand to be of a different shade of red to the red indices!


----------



## Arizone

The second hand lume doesn't look wide enough and you can clearly see the border around lume on the bezel, making it match nicely with the other (green) marks. I would personally forego the date function (which I'm sure several people wouldn't mind) in order to keep all the indices in the center. Right now it's starting to look more like a Pelagos.


----------



## cuthbert

Arizone said:


> The second hand lume doesn't look wide enough and you can clearly see the border around lume on the bezel, making it match nicely with the other (green) marks. I would personally forego the date function (which I'm sure several people wouldn't mind) in order to keep all the indices in the center. Right now it's starting to look more like a Pelagos.


If you say so you can also remove your name from the list, we are at -9 from 200 and I'm pretty sure we can make it without you.

....oh wait! I forgot you never subscribed this project at any stage.:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Cafe Latte

Did you work out a price and what movement have you decided on?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## joecool

Arizone said:


> The second hand lume doesn't look wide enough and you can clearly see the border around lume on the bezel, making it match nicely with the other (green) marks. I would personally forego the date function (which I'm sure several people wouldn't mind) in order to keep all the indices in the center. Right now it's starting to look more like a Pelagos.


I agree,the date function,for me anyway is just a pain on a mechanical watch, and leaving it out would balance the dial-chapter ring better.just my opinion of course!


----------



## mroatman

joecool said:


> I agree,the date function,for me anyway is just a pain on a mechanical watch, and leaving it out would balance the dial-chapter ring better.just my opinion of course!


I agree :/

But I know how much of a pain it is to go back to the drawing board, so I'm fine however it turns out. No design will make everyone happy.


----------



## mroatman

Maybe we should ask dav1ds for the required measurements? He seems to be the only active forumer with an authentic Slava Amphibian.


----------



## cuthbert

Cafe Latte said:


> Did you work out a price and what movement have you decided on?
> Cheers
> Chris


Yes the price should be in the Amphibia SE range and the movement is the standard 2416.


----------



## Aidanm

How do I get in on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Aidanm said:


> How do I get in on this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First post!


----------



## LeDocteur

mroatman said:


> I agree :/
> 
> But I know how much of a pain it is to go back to the drawing board, so I'm fine however it turns out. No design will make everyone happy.


I agree 
The new design si cool 
It's a only pity that there is no more alignment between indexes, hands and internal ring ;-(
I would have preferred without date function (and first design), but it remains good with it.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Ok everyone this is my first post so stick with me on this.......

I havea bit of a concern about the bezel on the latest renders&#8230;...If I amnot mistaken, that is a standard Meranom SE bezel with a differentinsert. I have a 150 and have fitted one of those bezels to it...as Isuspected it's too small with the plateau area in which it sits isstill very visible.
What I want to do is suggest using the new bezels coming through for the670 .
I know everyone is going tosay there should be a coin edge but I think maybe the overall shapeis more important. Anyway that's enough of my garbled words have alook at the photos I have attached and see what you all think......Cheers



















.


----------



## cuthbert

No the bezel will be new and with an external diameter of 40.2mm, ideally it should have been 41mm but there are problems with the crown.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I have just put the caliper to the watch and 41.2mm Sounds good to me..


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Sorry, thats 40.2 mm that sounds good





.........There you go , I have now done 3 posts.


----------



## oscar723

Looks awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidanm

cuthbert said:


> First post!


I'll have to take a look with my laptop later. I can't see the spreadsheet attachment with TapaTalk for some reason which is why o posted the question.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

A couple of question, sorry if they have been answered before, but the thread is quite long. First what Crystal will be used and what is the reputation of the movement being used ie accuracy and reliability?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## taike

Aidanm said:


> I'll have to take a look with my laptop later. I can't see the spreadsheet attachment with TapaTalk for some reason which is why o posted the question.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Complete this form to join

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeg07xo3wC1oEMybtxeSNfNUQouA72h2TB_GORI0AOLeK9lKg/viewform


----------



## taike

Cafe Latte said:


> A couple of question, sorry if they have been answered before, but the thread is quite long. First what Crystal will be used and what is the reputation of the movement being used ie accuracy and reliability?
> Cheers
> Chris


You can read about the movement specs here http://meranom.com/movements/vostok-watch-2416b-movement.html

It is the standard movement in most vostok amphibias


----------



## kronological

The paddle second hand is nice and prominent. Do to it's size, will it require a counterweight?


----------



## Dave098

I tried to catch up with this thread, but I don't want to die of old age sitting at the computer. So I'm going to take a leap of faith that the final product will look _something_ like it does on the form (which is pretty badass), and the final price will be somewhere in the neighborhood of $150.









Just submitted the form.

Take good care of this project, fellas. We're all counting on you!


----------



## Cafe Latte

Thanks I will have a read. But what about the crystal and what are peoples real life opinion of the movement?
The watch looks great by the way.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> If you say so you can also remove your name from the list, we are at -9 from 200 and I'm pretty sure we can make it without you.
> 
> ....oh wait! I forgot you never subscribed this project at any stage.:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


Still with that negative attitude, are we?


----------



## Zany4

Cafe Latte said:


> Thanks I will have a read. But what about the crystal and what are peoples real life opinion of the movement?
> The watch looks great by the way.
> Cheers
> Chris


Acrylic as with all Amphibia or the waterproof design would be compromised, movement standard 30 hrs power reserve +\- 20-40 sec per day. 10 yr service reliability claimed as usual. As reliable as all Boctok movements. Sometimes there can be a lemon or assembly issues with the rotor screw. Still worth it in my book and maybe there will be extra QC for our special project.


----------



## 103ssv

Arizone said:


> Still with that negative attitude, are we?


Since you are not part of the project could you please stop spamming this thread with your problems?
You look ike a cry-baby that doesn't get what he wants.


----------



## cuthbert

Zany4 said:


> Acrylic as with all Amphibia or the waterproof design would be compromised, movement standard 30 hrs power reserve +\- 20-40 sec per day. 10 yr service reliability claimed as usual. As reliable as all Boctok movements. Sometimes there can be a lemon or assembly issues with the rotor screw. Still worth it in my book and maybe there will be extra QC for our special project.


Usually SE movements are better built, hopefully that will be the same for this limited edition.


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> We tried to make a proposal to Vostok in order to correct the issue with the larger wheel calendar:
> View attachment 9221338
> 
> 
> We moved the orange indexes partially on the faux chapter ring, and elongated the hands in order to keep the proportions of the original Slava.
> 
> Vostok is working on making the final CAD, once ready we'll have to wait six months for the delivery.


I'm really liking this design, I'm happy that it isn't a direct homage to the original. Will the date wheel text really be in red?


----------



## Danilao

We're (obiouvsly Pier "the People's Designer") working on this










I don't like these leftover indexes, they look like pimples :-/

Maybe black is better










but -as said- we're waiting for some ingenious solution by the brilliant designer ;-)

What do you think about this?


----------



## cuthbert

In say we wait until Dmitry provides the CAD made by Vostok.


----------



## Danilao

Can we talk while waiting, right?


----------



## fearlessleader

Dave098 said:


> So I'm going to take a leap of faith that the final product will look _something_ like it does on the form (which is pretty badass), and the final price will be somewhere in the neighborhood of $150.


i went back to the first post, the form, & spreadsheet but no price. Is USD$150 correct? And shipping to USA? TIA


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

There is one thing that is not clear. About the strap... Is better to provide the original vostok steel or another rubber one from vostok. To pay 150$ only for a watch without strap is not honest. 

They offer a SE vostok always with strap and for the price of 150$!!!! Or we should receive a discount because there is no strap??

In my case I have no strap here to put it and I would have to buy one. When I buy a watch I really appreciate the original strap.

We should vote everybody to choose a strap too.

are you comrades agree?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

cuthbert said:


> The price has not been finalised but if you are not happy you can leave the project, most of the people here in any case change the strap according to their liking so spending money for it will be a waste, and it will also trigger a lot of polemics, even more than the design of the watch itself.


As you can see oskita89, Cuthbert replied to your previous strap inquiry when you said the same thing last week.

Most of the original watches like this never came with a strap anyway.


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

rothko said:


> As you can see oskita89, Cuthbert replied to your previous strap inquiry when you said the same thing last week.
> 
> Most of the original watches like this never came with a strap anyway.


Thank you! I didn't read that comment... Now I understand and Im agree that the watch come without any strap.

I don't understand the behavior of comrade Cuthbert and why he was so rude and impolite with me.... I support this project since the very beginning and I have right to ask since this is a forum...

So impolite that Cuthbert invited me to leave the project... I just asked a question

People get nervous and stressed so soon that they just throw bad words without any sense... Why that negative feeling?

Peace out to everybody!!

Best regards and love from Spain! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

Oskita89, I think he was just reacting to the tone of your post. Calling the project "dishonest" can feel like an insult. I'm sure you didn't mean it that way, but sometimes a weakness of the English language is that certain phrases can sound very negative when they are written and not spoken. Cuthbert has spent a lot of time and energy on the project and may have a low tolerance to perceived slights at this point. 

I think overall, we are all very excited and passionate about the project and are happy to have you participate.


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

rothko said:


> Oskita89, I think he was just reacting to the tone of your post. Calling the project "dishonest" can feel like an insult. I'm sure you didn't mean it that way, but sometimes a weakness of the English language is that certain phrases can sound very negative when they are written and not spoken. Cuthbert has spent a lot of time and energy on the project and may have a low tolerance to perceived slights at this point.
> 
> I think overall, we are all very excited and passionate about the project and are happy to have you participate.


In that case I present my apologies if my message was misspelled. I never ment to insult anyone. I really appreciate all the work and effort of Comrade Cuthbert.

Again, my apologies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

oskita89 said:


> In that case I present my apologies if my message was misspelled. I never ment to insult anyone. I really appreciate all the work and effort of Comrade Cuthbert.
> 
> Again, my apologies
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oskita, as you can see there is a thread discussing the strap option and as you can see the ideas are very divergent on the matter, what is sure is that if we take a decision on it at least 90% of the subscribers are going to change it, so at this point the question is "Is it wise to spend some of the budget for a strap or bracelet that most of the people won't use?"

Also, Soviet watches were normally sold without strap so we thought it might have been a good idea to deliver this LE as it would have been in the 80s, finally the price is not defined yet, Meranom keeps on saying it's early to have a final answer but the $150 was a limit I put, if they are going to charge us more than that I told me we are not interested, as it appears it has been accepted, but hopefully the watch will be cheaper.


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

cuthbert said:


> Oskita, as you can see there is a thread discussing the strap option and as you can see the ideas are very divergent on the matter, what is sure is that if we take a decision on it at least 90% of the subscribers are going to change it, so at this point the question is "Is it wise to spend some of the budget for a strap or bracelet that most of the people won't use?"
> 
> Also, Soviet watches were normally sold without strap so we thought it might have been a good idea to deliver this LE as it would have been in the 80s, finally the price is not defined yet, Meranom keeps on saying it's early to have a final answer but the $150 was a limit I put, if they are going to charge us more than that I told me we are not interested, as it appears it has been accepted, but hopefully the watch will be cheaper.


Good!!

Thanks for the reply! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

There is a thread here where a few of us are discussing what straps we will get for our own personal watches:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/2016-diver-project-strap-bracelet-idea-thread-3489658.html

Note that it is not a voting thread nor is it discussing a strap for all the watches, just our own personal choices.


----------



## Chascomm

While I understand the "watches were sold without straps in Soviet times" argument, and I acknowledge that most people will want to choose their own strap, I definitely prefer to receive a watch with some kind of strap so I can try it on before I shop for a custom strap. The best compromise is the "courtesy strap" solution traditionally favoured by HMT i.e. a strap so basic that it adds nothing to the price. I once bought a 1995 Poljot Victory Day unused with papers and Poljot box that was supplied with a cheap one-piece strap, so there is a Russian precedent. I'm sure Vostok and Meranom can provide something better than that. Ideally I'd prefer a traditional Vostok style strap, but I don't think that they've ever been made in 22mm width.


----------



## synaptyx

You don't have a 22mm strap you can use in the meantime? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Why not just supply a simple plain black Zulu band with matt steel hardware,Goddam issue solved......tada!


----------



## cuthbert

Chascomm said:


> While I understand the "watches were sold without straps in Soviet times" argument, and I acknowledge that most people will want to choose their own strap, I definitely prefer to receive a watch with some kind of strap so I can try it on before I shop for a custom strap. The best compromise is the "courtesy strap" solution traditionally favoured by HMT i.e. a strap so basic that it adds nothing to the price. I once bought a 1995 Poljot Victory Day unused with papers and Poljot box that was supplied with a cheap one-piece strap, so there is a Russian precedent. I'm sure Vostok and Meranom can provide something better than that. *Ideally I'd prefer a traditional Vostok style strap*, but I don't think that they've ever been made in 22mm width.


Is there such a thing?:think:


----------



## ApanovichAG

Maybe we should wait for the price and design first...

Also can't see the problem with adding vostok strap or bracelets separate.

I'm sure I'll go with aftermarket strap, but if majority will vote for the vostok strap or bracelet I'll buy it also. 

I just want them, doesn't matter with or w/o vostok strap/btacelet.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hseldon

I am quite happy with going Soviet on the strap. I can understand that having some sort of 'original' strap for the watch would be nice, but I would be almost guaranteed to change it for one of my own preference. I'm not worried about trying it before buying as I almost always buy a strap to go with any watch I buy for my collection based only on sellers pictures and have always been happy with my choice. In fact, I have two straps in mind for this watch. I will maybe post them in the strap thread soon.


----------



## Gtejera

I want mine without a strap... Since I saw the design, it has not been an issue.

after all typical amphibias came without it. It is a great experience being part of this project.

My congratulations to Cuthbert... For getting things done.


----------



## mroatman

cuthbert said:


> Is there such a thing?:think:


I think he means something like this:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/appreciation-vostok-straps-907171.html


----------



## Chascomm

synaptyx said:


> You don't have a 22mm strap you can use in the meantime?


No, I have a couple of watches with 22mm lugs but no suitable spare. Most of my watches fit 18mm with a few 20 and 16.


----------



## codeture

taike said:


> Complete this form to join
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeg07xo3wC1oEMybtxeSNfNUQouA72h2TB_GORI0AOLeK9lKg/viewform


I saw this thread and interested to join after I saw the mock up and fell in love with it.
Just fill up the form...

If the quota has been filled up, then it's OK.


----------



## Recoil

Anyone for the last choc ice :-d


----------



## cuthbert

mroatman said:


> I think he means something like this:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/appreciation-vostok-straps-907171.html


That violates the 11th commandment: "Thou shall not have a diver watch with a leather strap".


----------



## Zany4

When people order with Meranom to pay up, can there be two options with different pricing? Like one with a Bocktok black or orange 22mm ZULU and a lower price with no strap included? When you buy from Meranom now, there is usually an option for different straps like when I got my Neptune and added the special Neptune leather strap with clasp.


----------



## Rimmed762

Damn, that is a fine idea. 

I think that St. George NATO would be great. But also some 22mm original Vostok folded bracelet would be very nice (and sort of true to the style).

I've heard that some people miss Rolexes folded bracelet. They say that it is light and comfortable.


----------



## cuthbert

Rimmed762 said:


> I've heard that some people miss Rolexes folded bracelet. They say that it is light and comfortable.


You can buy an Alpha Paul Newman, they also cloned the original bracelet, that is trash on Vostok but a light and comfortable piece of history for R....









Life is strange, isnt' it?


----------



## Rimmed762

Yep. If there is a crown, it must be good.

Every fan has a pair of strange glasses.


----------



## cuthbert

Rimmed762 said:


> Yep. If there is a crown, it must be good.
> 
> Every fan has a pair of strange glasses.


In Italy they call themselves "the Crowned ones" and they are the most ignorant people watch wise I've ever met. "Breguet? What? Is that a fashion watch?"


----------



## Rimmed762

That is arrogance well paid. 

EDIT: Or highly paid arrogance.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I would love if we could figure out custom "Real St. George" strap.


----------



## messyGarage

^^^
Me too. 
Maybe asking a Nato strap company to do it?

Could be an interesting side project


----------



## mihaixp

I just registered and there are 199 people currently in the spreadsheet. Perhaps I'm the lucky 200? :-d


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

By the way. How long will be until we get our watches?? I'm following the Amphibia 30nvch project and it has been a few years and the factory is still making the watches (for only 300 people)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

oskita89 said:


> By the way. How long will be until we get our watches?? I'm following the Amphibia 30nvch project and it has been a few years and the factory is still making the watches (for only 300 people)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Six months from the finalisation of the design, that I hope it's now.

The NVCh-30 is a good example of what happens if you ask Vostok a new case, a new dial etc...all parts that they have to outsource...the Vostok Compressor is still to come out and they started the project in 2014.

That is the reason why we decided to keep movement and case stock, otherwise you would wait for years to get the watch.


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> Six months from the finalisation of the design, that I hope it's now.
> 
> The NVCh-30 is a good example of what happens if you ask Vostok a new case, a new dial etc...all parts that they have to outsource...the Vostok Compressor is still to come out and they started the project in 2014.
> 
> That is the reason why we decided to keep movement and case stock, otherwise you would wait for years to get the watch.


And to be honest, the fact that Vostok did not make the case for the NVCh-30 re-issue really kills the watch for me. Really glad the decision was made to go with the 150 case.


----------



## cuthbert

2415b said:


> And to be honest, the fact that Vostok did not make the case for the NVCh-30 re-issue really kills the watch for me. Really glad the decision was made to go with the 150 case.


What surprises me is that today Vostok can't make a 30atm case with a thicker glass and caseback like in Soviet days.


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> What surprises me is that today Vostok can't make a 30atm case with a thicker glass and caseback like in Soviet days.


I'm not sure that it's a matter of not being able to make the case, I think it has more to do with why spend the money on tooling for a limited run of 300 watches. Also, my guess is that Vostok probably still uses mills that are decades old.


----------



## cuthbert

2415b said:


> I'm not sure that it's a matter of not being able to make the case, I think it has more to do with why spend the money on tooling for a limited run of 300 watches. Also, my guess is that Vostok probably still uses mills that are decades old.


The case of the 30 ATM watches were like the 20ATM ones, the only differences were glass and back plate.


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> The case of the 30 ATM watches were like the 20ATM ones, the only differences were glass and back plate.


The re-issue isn't the same size as the original, it's thicker and a larger diameter. It was my understanding is that they wanted it larger, more modern sized? I'm hoping that the re-issue of the 20ATM is true to the original.


----------



## mroatman

2415b said:


> The re-issue isn't the same size as the original, it's thicker and a larger diameter. It was my understanding is that they wanted it larger, more modern sized? I'm hoping that the re-issue of the 20ATM is true to the original.


I believe what cuthbert meant was:

"The case of the 30 ATM _vintage _watches were like the 20ATM _vintage _ones, the only differences were glass and back plate."


----------



## mihaixp

Looks like I arrived 2nd on the waiting list. Keeping my fingers crossed here. Given that we reached 200 potential buyers, when will the payment details surface, along with the actual payments being made?


----------



## Rush

I've filled the form 
Could there be more than 200 watches made?


----------



## rothko

I believe 200 was just a goal, not a limit. It was the original number necessary for the watches to get made. I haven't seen any mention yet of a cut-off number or date, no wait list talk yet either, I believe. Keep the orders coming!

Edit: Oops. It looks like 200 was the cut-off and there is a waiting list...


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Taking into consideration that the cancellations in average are about 30%.... everyone in the waiting list has a realistic chance to get the watch.


----------



## Cafe Latte

If the project goes ahead when are the watches likely to be available?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## cuthbert

Cafe Latte said:


> If the project goes ahead when are the watches likely to be available?
> Cheers
> Chris


As written previously, six months from the finalisation of the design, at the moment Vostok is preparing the CAD for the dial.

Regarding the number, if the waiting list reaches 250 we might ask to have more, but IMO it's not wise as Kirill pointed out 20 to 30% of the people pull out in these projects.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Cheers,
Very tempted , what lume are you planning?
Chris


----------



## Zany4

Bought one of these just in case. May be an inexpensive option for some of you. A Barton 22mm quick release silicone strap in "Roarange" color might be close in color to the project.


----------



## billy_ngu

I just registered on the google doc!

Do let me know when payment is due, so far i understand we are only getting a watch head only. Possible to throw in a a strap and box as well for the USD150 price?


----------



## cuthbert

billy_ngu said:


> I just registered on the google doc!
> 
> Do let me know when payment is due, so far i understand we are only getting a watch head only. Possible to throw in a a strap and box as well for the USD150 price?


The box for sure, the strap we are discussing but I am afraid a lot of people will complain about the choice.

Hopefully we'll get a better deal than $150 but they don't want to make promises.


----------



## fallenmig

cuthbert said:


> The box for sure, the strap we are discussing but I am afraid a lot of people will complain about the choice.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get a better deal than $150 but they don't want to make promises.


I would Prefer an additional glass back case versus a generic strap, so we can put our favorite straps and don't have to throw away the stock one, unless is a mesh / solid link bracelet.


----------



## Crunchnolo

No strap nessesary. I'll end up replacing it anyway.


----------



## mroatman

Just a heads up in case anyone wants to snag this for accurate measurements (or just because it's really cool):

USSR dial for watch Slava amphibian automatic 24 jewels


----------



## cuthbert

mroatman said:


> Just a heads up in case anyone wants to snag this for accurate measurements (or just because it's really cool):
> 
> USSR dial for watch Slava amphibian automatic 24 jewels


That's the Capitan dial, that somebody uses to restore Slava Amphibians...but I assume it would also work.


----------



## mroatman

cuthbert said:


> That's the Capitan dial, that somebody uses to restore Slava Amphibians...but I assume it would also work.


Can you elaborate? I've never heard of a Capitan dial.


----------



## milorad

Google Slava kapitan and you will find it


----------



## billy_ngu

cuthbert said:


> billy_ngu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just registered on the google doc!
> 
> Do let me know when payment is due, so far i understand we are only getting a watch head only. Possible to throw in a a strap and box as well for the USD150 price?
> 
> 
> 
> The box for sure, the strap we are discussing but I am afraid a lot of people will complain about the choice.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get a better deal than $150 but they don't want to make promises.
Click to expand...

Who will complain free stuff? Ungrateful basket


----------



## cuthbert

Some good news and not so good news:

1) For the round crown, the minimum quantity is 500, not 200, however agreed to place the order, but they are going to use the other 300 on their SE watches so it won't be specific to our design.

2) The caseback will be printed as the original but they can't make the starburst, so I asked to have a circular brushing like Mister Mike's watch:


----------



## mroatman

cuthbert said:


> Some good news and not so good news:
> 1) For the round crown, the minimum quantity is 500, not 200, however agreed to place the order, but they are going to use the other 300 on their SE watches so it won't be specific to our design.
> 2) The caseback will be printed as the original but they can't make the starburst, so I asked to have a circular brushing like Mister Mike's watch:


I think this is great news all around -- thanks for the updates!


----------



## schieper

Yep. Great news all arround. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## milorad

Works for me, nice job .


----------



## chirs1211

Yep fine by me too 

Chris


----------



## Jguitron

Very exciting!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

cuthbert said:


> Some good news and not so good news:
> 
> 1) For the round crown, the minimum quantity is 500, not 200, however agreed to place the order, but they are going to use the other 300 on their SE watches so it won't be specific to our design.
> 
> 2) The caseback will be printed as the original but they can't make the starburst, so I asked to have a circular brushing like Mister Mike's watch:


No problem for me regarding the crown... we'll be pioneers at least!

Circular brushing looks fine. Thanks to the "Chief Designer" and everyone else putting this project together.

(I don't know if there is an actual Chief Designer but I couldn't resist the reference to Sergei Korolev!)


----------



## cuthbert

rothko said:


> (I don't know if there is an actual Chief Designer but I couldn't resist the reference to Sergei Korolev!)


You probably know that I'm a mechanical engineer and a project leader in Automotive, right?


----------



## messyGarage

Bullet crown FTW

No problem for the caseback

Thank you for the update


----------



## fallenmig

Fine with me too, when can we expect to see the final CAD drawings?


----------



## mihaixp

Great news! Looking forward to the developments.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## scott59

cuthbert said:


> 2) The caseback will be printed as the original but they can't make the starburst, so I asked to have a circular brushing like Mister Mike's watch:


I'm confused. Does this mean the caseback will look just like this, instead of the design with the Russian wording that was so very labored over?

I'm OK either way, just wondering.

(Edit - After re-reading, I think you mean by "original" that the specially designed F10 wording will remain, and only that it will have circular brushing instead of a starburst.)


----------



## cuthbert

scott59 said:


> I'm confused. Does this mean the caseback will look just like this, instead of the design with the Russian wording that was so very labored over?
> 
> I'm OK either way, just wondering.
> 
> (Edit - After re-reading, I think you mean by "original" that the specially designed F10 wording will remain, and only that it will have circular brushing instead of a starburst.)


No, the original Slava casebacks came in two flavours: with starbrush and circular brushing.

Originally the idea was to have the starbrush but Vostok can't make it, they can make the circular one.


----------



## Wristing

Until now I like how this watch is developing. I wait for the renderings...


----------



## cuthbert

fallenmig said:


> Fine with me too, when can we expect to see the final CAD drawings?


That's up to Vostok I am afraid.


----------



## kronological

We are a little bit closer!


----------



## Barry the Wino

Can we have an update (CAD or artwork) on the rear case please?


----------



## codeture

I am also curious.

How long does it usually take for them to make the rendering? 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

codeture said:


> I am also curious.
> 
> How long does it usually take for them to make the rendering?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


They don't want to make a rendering but a proper CAD constructive drawing, the time should be one week with a capable draughtsman but they have other priorities for what I understand.


----------



## cuthbert

Preliminary CAD:





















Few preliminary observations I made:

1) The hour hand should be thicker and shorter
2) The minute hand longer and thicker
3) The "dot" of the second hand should be more square and bigger.

All in order to try to maintain the proportions of the original as much as possible even if we are using a different movement and different case diameter.










I didn't ask for applied indexes but once we were forced to use a faux chapter ring I think it was inevitable.

Comments?


----------



## chirs1211

Not sure on a shorter hour hand the one in the CAD looks fine with me, i can see the original hour hand is shorter but then the indexes are further inward as well due to the chapter ring. 
Also how much longer do we want the minute hand? It's hitting the indexes now.
Agree though a more square second hand 'dot' would be better.

Chris


----------



## LeDocteur

The preliminary CAD is great !
I think that the minute hand has the good length : it stops exactly at the chapter ring.

The chapter ring seems to be angled : it's great to ! 
(but it seems to be plane in the original watch)


----------



## codeture

It looks great. 

The chapter ring on the date window was cut. I think it's because there are no space left.

Should we make it cut on the 9th as well to make it proportional?
- or any other idea? 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage

Awesome!

I second observations from Cuthbert, especially all three hands more thicker


----------



## Gtejera

Excellent renderings and observations by Cuthbert... I am really excited about this watch... It will be a showstopper.


----------



## monocel

I think the hour length looks good enough in relation with the distance of its tip to the edge of the indexes, and its also in the same proportion with the orange segment as it is on the original. Making it shorter might threw the balance off. But I agree that making it a little thicker would make it look better.
Also agree on making the second hand a bit more square and bigger and possibly shorter. On the original, its second hand tip doesn't touch the chapter ring, but it does on the rendering, I'm not sure if it aims to put some emphasis on chapter ring being inclined, but I think it would be better if it is made in the same length of the minute hand. Thanks for the update Cuthbert!


----------



## scott59

I think that one thing, among others, that is crucial, is to get the hands just right. It is an integral part of the whole design plan. Quite unique in watch history.


----------



## redrabbit

cuthbert said:


> Preliminary CAD...


The way the indices dig in to the chapter ring makes it look a lot like the Seiko BFK...


----------



## Pier1958

I see that you have opted for my version 3: I also think it's the best ...


----------



## VWatchie

I just love it when the minute hand _connects_ with the indexes, i.e. reaches all the way and even a bit into to the indexes. I most often avoid watches with a too short minute hand. Don't know why I feel like that but have noticed many German watches are designed like that. For example: https://www.stowa.de/cosmoshop/default/pix/a/g/1457800518-21370-2.jpg

Yes I know, this is going to be a Russian diver's watch but never the less I really like it a lot!


----------



## fliegerchrono

Wow! Looks great and I also second Cuthbert's observations.


----------



## 2415b

Looks great, a couple things though. The minute hand can't be made longer without hitting the chapter ring and second, does it really have to look exactly like the original? I rather like the second had as is. And hands that a overly fat tend to look goofy, case and point are the hands on the Meranom SE's, those are fugly!


----------



## cuthbert

2415b said:


> Looks great, a couple things though. The minute hand can't be made longer without hitting the chapter ring and second, does it really have to look exactly like the original? I rather like the second had as is. And hands that a overly fat tend to look goofy, case and point are the hands on the Meranom SE's, those are fugly!


The long minute hand and the short or tiny hour hand was a characteristic of the divers from the 70s, just look a the Eterna for the Israeli Army:







#

The of course we have the Doxa with its anorexic hour hand:









We discussed it with Dmitry because he thought the design wouldn't be balanced, that is true, but I think in order to keep this watch special we need to pursue this road.

Last proposal:








Old proposal:


----------



## schieper

Looks great. For my taste minute hand could be a big broader but who knows how this looks in right colour  anyway; realy great to hear things are progressing.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## codeture

I agree. I think thicker hands will fit better.

+1 for the Last proposal

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge

cuthbert said:


> The long minute hand and the short or tiny hour hand was a characteristic of the divers from the 70s.
> 
> We discussed it with Dmitry because he thought the design wouldn't be balanced, that is true, but I think in order to keep this watch special we need to pursue this road.
> 
> Last proposal:
> View attachment 9492682


I think this 'last proposal' looks great.

My 2c

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## hseldon

Last proposal is my favourite. Minute hand could be slightly broader and stop at edges of the indexes for my taste. Second hand looks much better on new proposal. Looking great, overall. Glad to see some progress! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monocel

hseldon said:


> Last proposal is my favourite. Minute hand could be slightly broader and stop at edges of the indexes for my taste. Second hand looks much better on new proposal. Looking great, overall. Glad to see some progress!


+1 on the minute hand stopping on the edge of the index. Although the last proposal is already a proud looking watch. Definitely, all the wait will be worth it.


----------



## 2415b

Last proposal, indeed looks better. Well done! I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Zany4

That last and most recent proposal is the ONE. Very nice!


----------



## Chascomm

2415b said:


> Looks great, a couple things though. The minute hand can't be made longer without hitting the chapter ring and second, does it really have to look exactly like the original?...


The original Slava had a larger overall dial area including the chapter ring compared to the Vostok. However the hands had to be shorter than the edge of the chapter ring because it was fixed to the crystal so a longer hand set would have been impossible to assemble. On our watch the total dial area is less, but the chapter ring is part of the dial and therefore the hands can be longer if we wish it.

When the final renders are tidied up we can put the word around the Watchuseek community one last time to gather in a few more orders.


----------



## Pier1958

I prefer the old proposal: the index of minute touches the ring of seconds, but without overlapping.
I think it's more elegant. (Imho)


----------



## joecool

Latest proposal with minute hand a little shorter so it just touches the index markings,hour hand could even be slightly more portly (stronger lume presence! ).
One thing to be considered is how the second hand lumed rectangle interaction looks when overlapping the minute hand


----------



## Danilao

joecool said:


> Latest proposal with minute hand a little shorter so it just touches the index markings


+1

I like this last proposal but the minute hand is really too long


----------



## chirs1211

I agree the last proposal looks great BUT with the exception of the minute hand, it's too long.
Combine the last proposal with the minute hand from the CAD and it's a winner 

Chris


----------



## Nearco

chirs1211 said:


> I agree the last proposal looks great BUT with the exception of the minute hand, it's too long.
> Combine the last proposal with the minute hand from the CAD and it's a winner
> 
> Chris


I also agree with this opinion, as many others as I can see in the previous messages.

"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## Ivo P

Nearco said:


> I also agree with this opinion, as many others as I can see in the previous messages.
> 
> "El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


Just to voice my agreement.
Great looking new suggestion, just shorter minute hand is needed.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pier1958

joecool said:


> Latest proposal with minute hand a little shorter so it just touches the index markings,hour hand could even be slightly more portly (stronger lume presence! ).
> One thing to be considered is how the second hand lumed rectangle interaction looks when overlapping the minute hand





Danilao said:


> +1
> 
> I like this last proposal but the minute hand is really too long


+ 2
I agree: the minute hand is fine a little shorter... |>


----------



## cuthbert

The minute hand in the original design was supposed to touch the external limits of the orange indexes:









Once pushed these indexes outside it makes sense to have both hands longer in order to fill the dial in a better way, otherwise you have the Seiko Arnie effect:









That means short hands and big indexes.

This is their last proposal:










That IMO seems to be to have correct proportions between the size and distance of the indexes and thickness/length of the hands, my only concern is the seconds' hand as it has a large square that might cause the stuttering the 1967 was famous for...I asked it to be pushed a little more in the centre to avoid that.

I would also like to remember that the divers from the 70s were real toolwatches, diving computers didn't exist at that time and the reason why they had a long a visible minute hand is that before the immersion they "pointed" the triangle of the bezel against the minute hand that the angle between that marking and the hand measured the time in water.

Today as diving watches are not necessary anymore that stylistic peculiarity has been lost, but let's face it: how many watches in your collection have a dominant minute hand? This is supposed to be a special watch, we have many constraints that makes it less special (stock case, stock movement) let's keep "special" at least what we can change.


----------



## Nearco

cuthbert said:


> The minute hand in the original design was supposed to touch the external limits of the orange indexes:
> 
> View attachment 9503714
> 
> 
> Once pushed these indexes outside it makes sense to have both hands longer in order to fill the dial in a better way, otherwise you have the Seiko Arnie effect:
> 
> View attachment 9503738
> 
> 
> That means short hands and big indexes.
> 
> This is their last proposal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That IMO seems to be to have correct proportions between the size and distance of the indexes and thickness/length of the hands, my only concern is the seconds' hand as it has a large square that might cause the stuttering the 1967 was famous for...I asked it to be pushed a little more in the centre to avoid that.
> 
> I would also like to remember that the divers from the 70s were real toolwatches, diving computers didn't exist at that time and the reason why they had a long a visible minute hand is that before the immersion they "pointed" the triangle of the bezel against the minute hand that the angle between that marking and the hand measured the time in water.
> 
> Today as diving watches are not necessary anymore that stylistic peculiarity has been lost, but let's face it: how many watches in your collection have a dominant minute hand? This is supposed to be a special watch, we have many constraints that makes it less special (stock case, stock movement) let's keep "special" at least what we can change.


The original minute hand of the Slava reached to the end of indexes-beginning of the ring: limits well defined... this, in my opinion, was proporcionate and graceful. Your proporsal is a minute hand that reaches to a no man's land halfway between the ring and the indexes. I'm very sorry Cuthbert: I don't like it. I hope you take it as constructive criticism.

"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## codeture

In the original slava, the hour indices are placed after the ring - so the minute hand didn't reach into the ring, but enough to cover the indices. 

In our case, the hour indices is placed half to the ring - so it make sense for a longer minute hand. Furthermore, it enhances legibility since it's closer to the ring.

For the second hand, +1 to push the square a bit further so it doesn't clas with the hour indices.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## monocel

If I may suggest, for the hands to have the same visual balance as with the original, these 3 can be considered:
1. Second hand lume pip outer edge should barely coincide or touch the inner edge of the larger/major indexes
2. Minute hand length should be defined by the edge of chapter ring
3. Hour length should be defined by the segment/division in the minute hand

With those 3, the minute hand length was shortened to proportion without resulting to Seiko Arnie effect, the second hand have a utilitarian approach by not covering the indices at any point, and the hour, minute and second hand still look good in proportion even on times when they are almost or already aligning with each other.

So, my suggestion is actually pretty similar to the version 3 rendering of Pier1958 aside from the second hand.


----------



## Pier1958

this can be a good solution (_imho_)...


----------



## Nearco

Pier1958 said:


> this can be a good solution (_imho_)...
> 
> View attachment 9508490


I like it, but with a shorter hour hand I'll be more confortable, perhaps near the way described by monocel, but not so short. It's only an opinion...

"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## joecool

Pier1958 said:


> this can be a good solution (_imho_)...
> 
> View attachment 9508490


Perfecto!


----------



## avenidaquinta

Just signed up --- hopefully I'll be moved off the waiting list in due course as this looks like a fantastic project!

avenidaquinta


----------



## Pier1958

By suggestion of Monocel, a new design with the hour hand shortened, to give greater prominence to the minute hand...


----------



## Torsey

Pier1958 said:


> By suggestion of Monocel, a new design with the hour hand shortened, to give greater prominence to the minute hand...
> 
> View attachment 9513034


This looks perfect!


----------



## Vamireh

Pier1958 said:


> By suggestion of Monocel, a new design with the hour hand shortened, to give greater prominence to the minute hand...


IMO, second hand tip is too small. In last *cuthbert*'s proposal it looks better.


----------



## codeture

For the date window, it looks bigger than first drawing and seems to eat part of the ring.

Can do something to make it smaller like:
- lose the trimmed edge of the window (just make a plain one) to make the window smaller
- print the date font smaller and fit a smaller date window (if this is the case, it is also better to print the background with similar color with the dial)









Thank you.


----------



## cuthbert

Pier1958 said:


> this can be a good solution (_imho_)...
> 
> View attachment 9508490


Sorry Pier, this is one of the worst proposals that I have seen so far, it appears people don't understand that in the Slava design the minute hand covers the ENTIRE index, not the chapter ring. Essentially here you keep the lenght of the minute hand the same as the Slave but you just move the indexes, creating the unbalance in the design that I would like to avoid. If the indexes move out the minute hand must be longer, the length of your proposal is good IF the indexes were still INSIDE the proper dial and OUTSIDE the chapter ring, this is the wrong dial but it clear shows the relation between the length of the orange hand and the position of the orange index when the former covers the letter:








I will ask Vostok if the hour hand can be done slightly longer to cover the orange and that's it.



codeture said:


> For the date window, it looks bigger than first drawing and seems to eat part of the ring.
> 
> Can do something to make it smaller like:
> - lose the trimmed edge of the window (just make a plain one) to make the window smaller
> - print the date font smaller and fit a smaller date window (if this is the case, it is also better to print the background with similar color with the dial)
> 
> View attachment 9515354
> 
> 
> Thank you.


The window is slightly bigger than the main indexes and I don't think it's a good idea to try to change the calendar wheel...at all.

In order to avoid stuttering and not having the seconds' square getting in and out of the indexes (especially when it's dark) Vostok changed the hand this way:










Not happy because I would have liked to have it bigger but the experience of the 1967 reissue appears to have convinced not to go with too big dots....ideally the square should be as large as the other hands but they are too worried for warranty problems.


----------



## monocel

IMHO both Pier's and Cuthbert's designs are good. Its just the matter of the design principle that they followed. Pier opted to have the hands in a well defined limits and in the watch design the most prominent limit is the chapter ring. This resulted in a design that is very pleasing to look at but less faithful to the original Slava design.

On the other hand, Cuthbert has knowledge of the design principle used in the original Slava that he would like the watch to remain faithful with. However, on the renderings the hands seem to not actually have a clear perspective on the length (minute hand not covering the entire index as with the original)

So, if those two combined, the watch can have, (if possible) a minute hand that covers the index up to its outermost boundaries, though this might be limited by the fact that the indexes are sunk in the inclined chapter ring (I'm not sure of the measurements). Hour hand to be on the same length with the bisecting line on the minute hand to the center.

The second hand have limitation based on physics but its really not that bad either.

The good thing on this is we are seeing a lot of potential outcome for this watch and most are actually good points. How many watches out there undergone such feat(Maybe there are on other forums). That alone to me proved the worth of this watch. This might not have the historical values of watches that have gone through war or gone to space but this thread is historical enough for me.


----------



## Pier1958

Cuthbert, this is the result of your suggestions...


----------



## fliegerchrono

Wow, looks absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## AT1984

I'm really late on this. I hope to get one of these. Awesome design!
AT1984

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.H.

I'm not really into new watches but this one is slowly but surely appealing to me. Will it be possible to register for one when all details are settled?

Maybe it would be the time to post a sticky thread with only the specifications (size, price range, ... ) and the current design variations (no discussion, just updates): it will be easier for the newcomers so see what it is all about.


----------



## VWatchie

cuthbert said:


> Today as diving watches are not necessary anymore that stylistic peculiarity has been lost, but let's face it: *how many watches in your collection have a dominant minute hand? This is supposed to be a special watch, we have many constraints that makes it less special (stock case, stock movement) let's keep "special" at least what we can change.*


I couldn't agree more! The goal here is to create a _special watch_ where the artistic aspect of the project can - and in my opinion should - have less priority. Well, JM2C.


----------



## cuthbert

S.H. said:


> I'm not really into new watches but this one is slowly but surely appealing to me. Will it be possible to register for one when all details are settled?
> 
> Maybe it would be the time to post a sticky thread with only the specifications (size, price range, ... ) and the current design variations (no discussion, just updates): it will be easier for the newcomers so see what it is all about.


First post from the moderator at the beginning of the thread, I think Chascomm already updated it with the dimensions (about 41mm), cost (under $150) and technical details (movement is stock).

For the official updates, read my posts...the CAD I am showing are official and they are made directly by Vostok.

Edit: Mister Mike has deliberated that the Slava orange is indeed Pantone 021:


----------



## Cafe Latte

I am sort of in... I want to see dad's se mine still has not been posted so (dad's will arrive first). Most here have seen a Vostok in the flesh so to speak, I have not. If it is what I think it will will be I am in, but I want to see something like what I am getting.
Expecting it in a week.
Chris


----------



## joecool

Mister Mike maybe should have a perusal of this...https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/02/27/12-fascinating-optical-illusions-show-how-color-can-trick-the-eye/
Or maybe visit an optometrist for a check up


----------



## cuthbert

joecool said:


> Mister Mike maybe should have a perusal of this...https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...l-illusions-show-how-color-can-trick-the-eye/
> Or maybe visit an optometrist for a check up


Ehi! Don't shoot the messenger! This is what I received!



> Of those, 021 is the closest by far. Using the Pantone app I extracted "3556 UP" for the orange (RGB 217/79/70) and "2457 CP" for the bezel numbers (138/167/151), but note that the app varies depending on lighting, and those measurements were under a bright light. I think 021 is very close for the orange, and any gray should do for the bezel (noting that the pip at 12 is white and luminous).


----------



## S.H.

Well, I caved in and registered... now I should be in the waiting list.


----------



## Mister Mike

joecool said:


> Mister Mike maybe should have a perusal of this...https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/02/27/12-fascinating-optical-illusions-show-how-color-can-trick-the-eye/
> Or maybe visit an optometrist for a check up


You'll note in my reply that I picked the best one of the options resented. The Pantone app gave me a darker hue, "3556 UP" or RGB 217/79/70, but to my eye the 021 looks pretty good.

Cuthbert, I couldn't figure out how to PM a caseback photo, so I'll drop this right here...


----------



## S.H.

I find the left one very nice, clean and simple.


----------



## cuthbert

Mister Mike said:


> You'll note in my reply that I picked the best one of the options resented. The Pantone app gave me a darker hue, "3556 UP" or RGB 217/79/70, but to my eye the 021 looks pretty good.
> 
> Cuthbert, I couldn't figure out how to PM a caseback photo, so I'll drop this right here...
> 
> View attachment 9522610


Thanks Mike, if you can propose a orange shade feel free to do that.

Can you also give us a picture of the covers side by side to show the difference in height? I am trying to send the message that the caseback should be lower than the standard Amphibia but I don't think they get the message and they think I want thinner material.


----------



## Pier1958

Night effect?...


----------



## 2415b

Pier1958 said:


> Night effect?...
> 
> View attachment 9528002


It's a Vostok, which means it will barely glow.


----------



## Chascomm

S.H. said:


> Well, I caved in and registered... now I should be in the waiting list.


Is 200 the absolute limit, or is there the possibility of a larger number produced if there is demand?


----------



## Pier1958

2415b said:


> It's a Vostok, which means it will barely glow.


Unfortunately... :roll:


----------



## Danilao

In my opinion the minutes hand in the last drawing is too long. It, in this way, loses its best feature that is of being very massive in the balance of the dial.
It seems stretched and elongated now, although perhaps more similar to the original.

This variant is a bit 'more anonymous and similar to many other hands already seen.

This is, however, not a problem, the important thing is to move forward


----------



## cuthbert

Chascomm said:


> Is 200 the absolute limit, or is there the possibility of a larger number produced if there is demand?


I don't think there is a limit, I already enquired if we could get 250 and it's not a problem, still we have to be aware that about 20% of the people will drop out based on previous experience.


----------



## codeture

cuthbert said:


> The window is slightly bigger than the main indexes and I don't think it's a good idea to try to change the calendar wheel...at all.


One of the uniqueness of the design is that the date is mirroring the main indices at 9.
Slightly bigger date window is OK, but I had an impression that the date window breaks the ring.

As Vostok makes their own movement, changing the date should be possible for them - it's just like putting another sticker.
It doesn't have to be smaller date, but slightly narrower font will do as long as the ring remain intact.

Kindly reconsider.

Thank you.


----------



## cuthbert

codeture said:


> One of the uniqueness of the design is that the date is mirroring the main indices at 9.
> Slightly bigger date window is OK, but I had an impression that the date window breaks the ring.
> 
> As Vostok makes their own movement, changing the date should be possible for them - it's just like putting another sticker.
> It doesn't have to be smaller date, but slightly narrower font will do as long as the ring remain intact.
> 
> Kindly reconsider.
> 
> Thank you.


I forwarded the question to Meranom but I'm pessimistic about it, these are the latest CAD drawings sent me with the round crown (with a small step like some of the originals), the revisited hands (cut on minute hand as long as the hour hand and big second hand's square).

















Detail of the crown:


----------



## 103ssv

Don't change anything again, perhaps the font on the date ring should be different.


----------



## atatat

cuthbert said:


> these are the latest CAD drawings sent me with the round crown.
> 
> View attachment 9542202
> 
> 
> View attachment 9542210
> 
> 
> Detail of the crown:
> 
> View attachment 9542266
> 
> 
> View attachment 9542298


Very close to original Slava. I'm waiting them on my hand.


----------



## schieper

One remark; in the rendering the bezel looks masive and being collored dark gives the dail and hands a compressed and small impression. Depending on the final bezel design the hands will look bigger again. 

All in all, great design. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

schieper said:


> One remark; in the rendering the bezel looks masive and being collored dark gives the dail and hands a compressed and small impression. Depending on the final bezel design the hands will look bigger again.
> 
> All in all, great design.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


The bezel will be very close to the original one as it's 40.2mm wide vs 40mm...just the insert will be slightly thinner (3.5mm vs 4mm) because the actual circumference of the crystal for the Slava is 30mm and for Vosotk 31mm, so unfortunately we lose 1mm on the inside.

Before you ask, I already tried to convince Meranom to make the bezel 41mm to compensate that but they say it will clash against the crown.



atatat said:


> Very close to original Slava. I'm waiting them on my hand.


The entire point of the "scale up" operation is indeed to try to keep the proportions of the original even if we really can't as the Slava movement even if nominally as large as the Vostok in reality has a much smaller calendar wheel, when you see both movement from the front it become evident:



















The date window change has required a "centrifugal" movement of the indexes halfway between the proper dial and the faux chapter ring, and in order to compensate everything we needed to make the hands longer, something that some people can't accept, or so it appears.

I prepare this small sketch to explain that:









If you don't up thing you get something unbalanced like the modern Carrera or the modern Raketa Amphibian were they didn't realise you can't keep the elements the same size as the original with a larger area:









Look at the hands that in the vintage are proportionate and in the reissue look too short.


----------



## S.H.

The domed crown looks nice! As a watchmaker / repairman, I always complain about available replacement crowns, they are very plain. I have to source parts from the UK to have nice looking crowns, for some reason the usual parts sellers in France have only low quality ones. In the old days that was different...


----------



## cuthbert

S.H. said:


> The domed crown looks nice! As a watchmaker / repairman, I always complain about available replacement crowns, they are very plain. I have to source parts from the UK to have nice looking crowns, for some reason the usual parts sellers in France have only low quality ones. In the old days that was different...


I asked if it can be engraved with a small "b" like the current SE crown.

It's a little touch that I hope will fit right in this small project with small budget.
?
As a watchmaker what do you think about the discussion on the dials and how to make them bigger without losing the balance?


----------



## S.H.

Well, I think you are right : as you said, "you can't keep the elements the same size as the original with a larger area". It is not always obvious, and working with proportions and balance is hard.

Personally, I like Pier's rendering : this is not a Slava (we can't do a carbon copy), but as a modern reissue it works for me. Having a date window of the same size of the opposing index would be a nice touch, not sure it is possible.

A small detail: beware of the fonts! (date window, ...). If it looks too modern, it will be a bit strange , like the font used in some sturmanskie / okeah reissues.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Did we discuss the possibility to dump the date window and have modified design?


----------



## taike

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Did we discuss the possibility to dump the date window and have modified design?


I think we were overruled on that


----------



## Danilao

Pier1958 said:


> Unfortunately... :roll:


Dear Meranom, 
please remember: Superluminova is not a crime!

Go ahead -without fear- with your brush :-D









By a proud owner of a NVCH-30 reissue....


----------



## codeture

cuthbert said:


> I forwarded the question to Meranom but I'm pessimistic about it, these are the latest CAD drawings sent me with the round crown (with a small step like some of the originals), the revisited hands (cut on minute hand as long as the hour hand and big second hand's square).
> 
> View attachment 9542202
> 
> 
> View attachment 9542210
> 
> 
> Detail of the crown:
> 
> View attachment 9542266
> 
> 
> View attachment 9542298


Thank you.

So far I think the length of hour, minute and second hands is already aligned. The hour hand is long enough, the minute hand covers the main indices and the square on the second hand doesn't override the main indices.

Great design.
Can't wait to see it in flesh.


----------



## Nearco

Danilao said:


> Dear Meranom,
> please remember: Superluminova is not a crime!
> 
> Go ahead -without fear- with your brush :-D
> 
> View attachment 9547954
> 
> 
> By a proud owner of a NVCH-30 reissue....


I think they could use it... they are going to use it in a spaniard project, the RE SE II. It's just a matter of asking and see...

"El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


----------



## cuthbert

Danilao said:


> Dear Meranom,
> please remember: Superluminova is not a crime!
> 
> Go ahead -without fear- with your brush :-D
> 
> View attachment 9547954
> 
> 
> By a proud owner of a NVCH-30 reissue....


Absolutely not...how much are you available to pay for it?

Meranom told me it's gonna cost...



Nearco said:


> I think they could use it... they are going to use it in a spaniard project, the RE SE II. It's just a matter of asking and see...
> 
> "El Tiempo es la medida del movimiento entre dos instantes".


How much they are going to upcharge for that?


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> Absolutely not...how much are you available to pay for it?
> 
> Meranom told me it's gonna cost...
> 
> How much they are going to upcharge for that?


Funny, the NVCH-30 was spec'd with SL and the lume is actually worse than stock Vostok's. It lasts about 15 minutes before it is barely readable. It is one the great disappointments of that watch.


----------



## Danilao

cuthbert said:


> Absolutely not...how much are you available to pay for it?


I would change the strap that we will not have with Superluminova :-D

I see that you are firm and final, have you already asked how much it might cost?


----------



## cuthbert

Danilao said:


> I would change the strap that we will not have with Superluminova :-D
> 
> I see that you are firm and final, have you already asked how much it might cost?


Yes, they said "once the design is finalised". I asked a quote for luminova C1, C3 and Superluminova, but if the NVCh-30 was sold as SL and doesn't have a great lume perhaps it's better to choose the cheapest option and then who wants can send the watch to Favinov for a proper job.


----------



## Rimmed762

cuthbert said:


> Yes, they said "once the design is finalised". I asked a quote for luminova C1, C3 and Superluminova, but if the NVCh-30 was sold as SL and doesn't have a great lume perhaps it's better to choose the cheapest option and then who wants can send the watch to Favinov for a proper job.


You can guess what I was thinking.


----------



## 103ssv

cuthbert said:


> Yes, they said "once the design is finalised". I asked a quote for luminova C1, C3 and Superluminova, but if the NVCh-30 was sold as SL and doesn't have a great lume perhaps it's better to choose the cheapest option and then who wants can send the watch to Favinov for a proper job.


The main reason for bad lume performance on the NVCh-30 is that they put i pigment in it to give it an aged look.
Unfortunately this in fact causes the lume perform the same as really aged o|


----------



## cuthbert

103ssv said:


> The main reason for bad lume performance on the NVCh-30 is that they put i pigment in it to give it an aged look.
> Unfortunately this in fact causes the lume perform the same as really aged o|


Sure? I've quite a few watches with aged Superluminova and they are strong...however let's see the final quote.


----------



## tokareva

I seem to recall reading that another reason for the bad NVCh-30 lume was because it had to be thinned down in order to be used with the applied indices, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## 2415b

103ssv said:


> The main reason for bad lume performance on the NVCh-30 is that they put i pigment in it to give it an aged look.
> Unfortunately this in fact causes the lume perform the same as really aged o|


Nope no chance, the color looks "normal" to me, not aged at all, either the mix was very very weak, or it's not SL at all. Either way it is incredibly poor, the lume on my Meranom SE's are far better and that lume I also consider pretty crappy. The point is, we paid for SL on the NVCH-30 and got who knows what, I'd rather scratch the idea all together and just get standard Vostok lume.


----------



## 2415b

tokareva said:


> I seem to recall reading that another reason for the bad NVCh-30 lume was because it had to be thinned down in order to be used with the applied indices, but I could be wrong about that.


That wouldn't explain why the hands glow worse than the markers. After about an hour then are barely visible. I'll try to post pictures tonight.


----------



## Chascomm

how many of us ever go swimming at night?


----------



## Danilao

Chascomm said:


> how many of us ever go swimming at night?


???

How many of us ever go swimming at 200m under water?

Maybe we can save a few bucks asking a watch less water resistant.

We do not need a strap, we do not need Superluminova and we do not need to be water resistant ...

:-D


----------



## S.H.

103ssv said:


> The main reason for bad lume performance on the NVCh-30 is that they put i pigment in it to give it an aged look.
> Unfortunately this in fact causes the lume perform the same as really aged o|


I added some pigments to redo some lume on old watches, no problem. I also have a "pre-pigmented" lume, which is pretty strong.


----------



## Dave098

Danilao said:


> ???
> 
> How many of us ever go swimming at 200m under water?
> 
> Maybe we can save a few bucks asking a watch less water resistant.
> 
> We do not need a strap, we do not need Superluminova and we do not need to be water resistant ...
> 
> :-D


Agree with @Danilao here. Besides, a Vostok with good lume would be downright unauthentic!


----------



## cuthbert

Dave098 said:


> Agree with @Danilao here. Besides, a Vostok with good lume would be downright unauthentic!


I think he was sarcastic.

However these reports about the NVCh-30 are sort of alarming, I am fine with paying more for a better lume but I would like to see the results.


----------



## 2415b

So here's a few pics the NVCH lume compared to others. The pictures were shot from my iPhone so they aren't that great, but you get the idea. Of the 3 Vostok's the the 710 on the right with factory hands and dial glows the brightest and longest.


































As you can see the NVCH fades out super quick, after just 5 minutes it is barely visible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codeture

As it's quite expensive, it might just be lightly applied - hence it has less capacity to store the light.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

cuthbert said:


> I think he was sarcastic.


Although I am an owner & admirer of the NVCh-30 reissue the lume is quite embarrassing


----------



## Dave098

cuthbert said:


> I think he was sarcastic.


Sometimes it's hard to tell with this crew ;-)


----------



## Gtejera

I have been collecting Vostok Amphibias for some years now.... The lume question seems a little bit overblown.... These watches always had poor lumes and we love them anyway. In fact...the only times I have ever tried to check my Vostok in the dark, is when I wake up in the middle of the night. And even at that times, bad lume and all, I can faintly make out the time. Never tried under 200 meters of water.... Im the dark.

Tritium anyone?


----------



## dutchassasin

Forgot about this project when it was shelved, pleasantly surprised i am still on the list


----------



## cuthbert

dutchassasin said:


> Forgot about this project when it was shelved, pleasantly surprised i am still on the list


Were you the member who contacted me privately because he wanted to order two watches, one for the brother at sea?


----------



## dutchassasin

cuthbert said:


> Were you the member who contacted me privately because he wanted to order two watches, one for the brother at sea?


Yes, i was away for 6 months at sea so my sister took care of my account to deal with the the NVCH-30 project. Haha, i will never hear the end of that again: those commies at the forum with their difficult google spreadsheets all the time, meranom pages not loading and many other things. She also enrolled me into this one because the design was cool. But i got my NVCH-30 and im really grateful for her assistance.


----------



## cuthbert

dutchassasin said:


> Yes, i was away for 6 months at sea so my sister took care of my account to deal with the the NVCH-30 project. Haha, i will never hear the end of that again: those commies at the forum with their difficult google spreadsheets all the time, meranom pages not loading and many other things. She also enrolled me into this one because the design was cool. But i got my NVCH-30 and im really grateful for her assistance.


Ahahaha! So you both want the watch? In this case you have to fill the form once more time as Dutch assassinette or something like that.


----------



## 103ssv

cuthbert said:


> Ahahaha! So you both want the watch? In this case you have to fill the form once more time as Dutch assassinette or something like that.


No need for that, I'm in it for two, we can make a deal as we are almost neighbours....


----------



## dutchassasin

cuthbert said:


> Ahahaha! So you both want the watch? In this case you have to fill the form once more time as Dutch assassinette or something like that.


One watch is fine, i tried my best to convince her but she is not into watches.


----------



## RFollia

Look forward to gettingmore news about the project.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Any clues on the production date?


----------



## cuthbert

Theoretically speaking March 2017, but I received not word from Meranom in the last 8 days..the dial design and crown were finalised.


----------



## hseldon

Has the caseback wording been finalised? Are we still going with the ПОДВОДНИКА part or just sticking to the more simple ПРОЕКТ WUS 2016?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oak1971

Really? Toss some C3 on this puppy and call it good.


----------



## cuthbert

hseldon said:


> Has the caseback wording been finalised? Are we still going with the ПОДВОДНИКА part or just sticking to the more simple ПРОЕКТ WUS 2016?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Russian members have finalised the wording, it would be project WUS 2017 as the watch won't be available at the end of the year, I asked to have the caseback pressed like the traditional Vostok ones (not laser engrave) but I still have to see the CAD for it.

Later tonight I'll send a memo on the matter, it has been two weeks without answer and I just hope the send the CADs to the suppliers for the dial and hands as they are the longest lead time components, the caseback is still made in Chistopol.



oak1971 said:


> Really? Toss some C3 on this puppy and call it good.


The NVCh-30 was supposed to have Superluminova, but the results were disappointing, as written previously I'll ask different quote for different lume material.


----------



## Uros TSI

What is the expected number inteded to be built? I filed the form today. Didnt have time to go through the whole thread, will do this evening.


----------



## cuthbert

Uros TSI said:


> What is the expected number inteded to be built? I filed the form today. Didnt have time to go through the whole thread, will do this evening.


200.

With an option to grow at 250 but just in the base we'll have a long waiting list, usually 20% of the people in the list drop out when the project is finalised so we need to be prudent, I was 150th in the waiting list of the NVCh-30 and I finished in the main list.


----------



## Uros TSI

Thank you. So when will I be added to the waiting list?


----------



## cuthbert

Uros TSI said:


> Thank you. So when will I be added to the waiting list?


Just give the time to Recoil to do that.


----------



## cuthbert

Last rendering from Meranom:


----------



## monocel

Their previous renderings seems to have a circular pattern on the case, any word if the case is intended to be of shiny stainless steel?


----------



## cuthbert

monocel said:


> Their previous renderings seems to have a circular pattern on the case, any word if the case is intended to be of shiny stainless steel?


No it should be brushed, I am trying to convince them to make the starburst pattern but alas with little result, if we are going to have a circular brush I hope it will be deeper than the current 150 case.


----------



## Jguitron

Looks great!

I must have missed it in the discussion, was the change in color of the bezel markers/numbers a production necessity or design choice?










Also seems the orange outlines are less bold.

I'm aware the inner chapter wasn't possible and is now incorporated to the numerals. Looks good!

Thank you for the update!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Jguitron said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I must have missed it in the discussion, was the change in color of the bezel markers/numbers a production necessity or design choice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also seems the orange outlines are less bold.
> 
> I'm aware the inner chapter wasn't possible and is now incorporated to the numerals. Looks good!
> 
> Thank you for the update!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They ask the Pantone codes for the orange, the dark grey and the bezel numbers, at the moment I can't answer as I'm working but I'll try to send them the info for the matter.


----------



## 2415b

When did the chapter ring idea get killed?


----------



## cuthbert

2415b said:


> When did the chapter ring idea get killed?


When they said Vostok can't make chapter rings watches anymore.


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> When they said Vostok can't make chapter rings watches anymore.


I'm confused, the rendering you posted two weeks ago has a raised second track. Is that not on the dial anymore?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

2415b said:


> I'm confused, the rendering you posted two weeks ago has a raised second track. Is that not on the dial anymore?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand it couldn't be done. OP hit a wall with Vostok. The last render appears to be the closest it can be done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

2415b said:


> I'm confused, the rendering you posted two weeks ago has a raised second track. Is that not on the dial anymore?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one?









It's still actual but the dial will be like the current Neptunes with the faux chapter ring.

For the Pantone colours I recommended Tangerine tango for orange, Grey 432 for the dial and faux chapter ring (bezel background looks black to me), lume colour beige 7499c.


----------



## Jguitron

I truly don't mean to unravel another discussion about this, but most people didn't like the light mint color of the bezel markers and numbers? It gives the original render such unique appearance! 

Latest render looks good, but the mint render looks extraordinary. 

Not trying to be disruptive or argumentative. It is what it is and I know you're trying to get the best possible options and believe me... it looks fantastic!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

The problem is that it appears the original bezel insert had chromed numbers (like the current Meranom SS bezels) and in some they faded to mint green, but not all them, Mister Mike's numbers are still chrome.

And I fear somebody will complain anyway.


----------



## Jguitron

cuthbert said:


> The problem is that it appears the original bezel insert had chromed numbers (like the current Meranom SS bezels) and in some they faded to mint green, but not all them, Mister Mike's numbers are still chrome.
> 
> And I fear somebody will complain anyway.


Got it! Chrome sounds good.

It's hard to truly picture how the real thing will look like from renderings.

Man, you're going in the right direction! Keep it up!

Can't wait...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

I assume this is what we were expecting:









The official rendering from Meranom, more or less definitive, even if I would like to have the orange frames of the indexes as thick as the window's one.


----------



## dutchassasin

Since there is a lume mark on the bezel, can we assume its going to be acrylic? 
Shame about ditching the mint green i liked that feature. Overall a solid watch and looking forward to purchasing it.


----------



## cuthbert

dutchassasin said:


> Since there is a lume mark on the bezel, can we assume its going to be acrylic?
> Shame about ditching the mint green i liked that feature. Overall a solid watch and looking forward to purchasing it.


If somebody provides the Pantone colour for the mint green numbers I don't think it would be a problem, just I don't have any specimens and I'm hesitant on the matter.

The bezel of course will be ceramic coated with anti-scratch nano-polymers and with a tritium tube triangle as 12 o clock.


----------



## dutchassasin

cuthbert said:


> If somebody provides the Pantone colour for the mint green numbers I don't think it would be a problem, just I don't have any specimens and I'm hesitant on the matter.
> 
> The bezel of course will be ceramic coated with anti-scratch nano-polymers and with a tritium tube triangle as 12 o clock.


Ah i see, silver colour would be a safer choice. If the green colour is not right it might look wierd or out of place.


----------



## VWatchie

cuthbert said:


> No it should be brushed, I am trying to convince them to make the starburst pattern but alas with little result, if we are going to have a circular brush I hope it will be deeper than the current 150 case.


To me a "real" diver watch has indeed a brushed case. Just had a look at the current 150 case watches over at meranom.com and the brush pattern looks sufficiently coarse to me (see the image below). However do I get you right that you would like it be even more prominent? Thanks!


----------



## cuthbert

I've seen some pics of the 150SE and the pattern didn't looks obvious enough, but I might be wrong, I never handled one.


----------



## VWatchie

Neither have I. I've just looked at the pictures. Perhaps someone with a 150 case can enlighten us?


----------



## buldogge

Hmmm..

Mint green markers were a nice differentiation from other watches/bezels...I think that is a missed opportunity if we go with simple silver...IMHO.

They've changed the hands (dimension wise)...not sure why that would be.

Again, the orange markers need to be bolder...again, differentiation/uniqueness.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## hseldon

These renderings are looking really nice. The Scout Grey (Pantone 432) looks kind of blue on my monitor though. I'm assuming it's darker in the flesh? 432C looks nice on the Pantone website.

I agree, it's a shame to lose the green on the bezel, it really stands out, but if it was a product of the ageing prcess it will be difficult to find a faithful match. To my mind the examples I have seen are a kind of bluish green. I've had a play around on the pantone website and come up with numbers 2413C, 2413XGC and my personal favourite 2416CP. I have no experience in this kind of work however, so you may very well baulk at my suggestions, but have a go on their colour finder, even if just for fun. See what you can come up with. It's not easy though, because they will look different in real life as opposed to on the screen.

Search - Find a PANTONE Color


----------



## Jguitron

I'm glad to see I was not the only one excited with the mint green bezel!

IMHO we should take the risk and go for something close to the rendering, fully aware it may not look just like he rendering. But it's looking great anyway. I have full trust in the OP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage

24 Hours said:


> Neither have I. I've just looked at the pictures. Perhaps someone with a 150 case can enlighten us?


Owned the GMT and flipped to make room for the project watch, and the brushing on the case its nice and deep. The right case finishing for a tool diver, if you ask me. Combined with the polished bezel, a real beauty.

(bad) Pic or did't happen


----------



## messyGarage

cuthbert said:


> If somebody provides the Pantone colour for the mint green numbers I don't think it would be a problem, just I don't have any specimens and I'm hesitant on the matter.
> 
> The bezel of course will be ceramic coated with anti-scratch nano-polymers and with a *tritium tube triangle* as 12 o clock.


The lume pip will be made of tritium gas tube?!?


----------



## tokareva

messyGarage said:


> 24 Hours said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither have I. I've just looked at the pictures. Perhaps someone with a 150 case can enlighten us?
> 
> 
> 
> Owned the GMT and flipped to make room for the project watch, and the brushing on the case its nice and deep. The right case finishing for a tool diver, if you ask me. Combined with the polished bezel, a real beauty.
> 
> (bad) Pic or did't happen
Click to expand...

I believe the brushing amount varies depending on who is operating whatever type of device is used, or the condition of the brush or whatever is actually applying the brush marks.I certainly wouldn't say the marks are deep on mine,the watch looks OK but the brushmarks look like they are barely there.Will try to add a photo later.


----------



## cuthbert

Better now?









Unfortunately they can't make the frames of the small indexes 0.5mm like the date window as they would eat two minutes indexes on the sides, now they are 0.3mm..perhaps the date window can be done less bolder but it's confirmed yet.


----------



## Pier1958

I am puzzled and expect to see the final rendering


----------



## cuthbert

Pier1958 said:


> View attachment 9739970
> I am puzzled and expect to see the final rendering


This is final. Made according to Meranom and taking in consideration the dimensions of the movement, case, dial, date window etc...all the things we couldn't previously.


----------



## dutchassasin

How many watches are going to be produced? Main list = 200 people, caseback reads 300.


----------



## cuthbert

200, 300 is an old error carried over since the first renderings.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

This is correct , I have a 150 and have spent half an hour attempting to take photos to post in order to show how shallow brushing looks .

..... Alas I am a rubbish photographer......

All I can say is It's good close up but not visible at all at arms length....Of course that does not mean I dont like it , but its definitely not the same as starburst finish in the older Vostoks.



tokareva said:


> I believe the brushing amount varies depending on who is operating whatever type of device is used, or the condition of the brush or whatever is actually applying the brush marks.I certainly wouldn't say the marks are deep on mine,the watch looks OK but the brushmarks look like they are barely there.Will try to add a photo later.


----------



## haejuk

cuthbert said:


> Better now?
> 
> View attachment 9739378
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they can't make the frames of the small indexes 0.5mm like the date window as they would eat two minutes indexes on the sides, now they are 0.3mm..perhaps the date window can be done less bolder but it's confirmed yet.


This looks much better. In the one you posted before this one the white overpowered the orange on the indices. This one looks like a good balance.


----------



## 2415b

I have the 150 also, when I first got it the bushing was a more coarse circular brushing, but since it is stainless, which is self healing, it has settled down and less obvious. What I mean by self healing is that stainless oxidizes, this oxidation layer is what makes it resistant to corrosion. This layer also will fill in minor imperfections and will make the brushing pattern less pronounced over time. Ti works the same way.

That said, I love the brushing on the 150, it is very tool like and look great!! The only thing that I don't like about the 150 is the spring bar holes are very low on the case since the case is a 090 with the lug hood cut through. Some thinner straps look odd on it, nato's work well though. Here's a pic.


----------



## tokareva

Here is mine, looks to be about the same.Don't get me wrong I'm very satisfied with it, but don't think the brushing looks all that deep.


----------



## Pier1958

cuthbert said:


> This is final. Made according to Meranom and taking in consideration the dimensions of the movement, case, dial, date window etc...all the things we couldn't previously.


In this case I'm not interested: I withdraw from the project and give up the purchase.
I am happy to have contributed, but this watch is not for me.
A greeting.


----------



## Kruzhnoff

I would like to mint green markings bezel.


----------



## cuthbert

Pier1958 said:


> In this case I'm not interested: I withdraw from the project and give up the purchase.
> I am happy to have contributed, but this watch is not for me.
> A greeting.


You are at freedom to do what you like even if I don't understand: the design you developed could not be produced because of the different dimensions of the two movements as discussed several times in public and in private.



Kruzhnoff said:


> I would like to mint green markings bezel.


As soon as somebody with an original Slava gives me the pantone code for the colour I'll ask to update the proposal, it's funny because at least ten people dropped out of the project because of "too many colours" in the watch.


----------



## 2415b

Changing the bezel color to mint is a disaster waiting to happen honestly. It'll either come out great or it wont, I personally would rather not chance it. In the pics I've seen online the color is more of an olive-drab or silver, I wouldn't classify any as "mint". Plus it is impossible for the selected pantone in the rendering to look exactly like what will be produced. 

As for this project, I'm personally fine with it not being an exact copy of the original, it is a tasteful homage to the original, and so far it looks great. Well done cuthbert and Meranom. I'm looking forward to the final product.


----------



## Danilao

Kruzhnoff said:


> I would like to mint green markings bezel.


Yes, green is better


----------



## heimdalg

Without chapter ring is just an Vostok Amphibia in 150 case with a different dial and indicators from Seawolf.
I hope to have even better brightness and unidirectional bezel.
I'm want to see the final product.


----------



## Jguitron

Though crowd!

This is the nature of a project where some decisions are made by vote! There has to be a leap of faith to commit with limited information like renders and all...

Keep it up! It's looking great!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

The inscription on the case back is Российские водолазные часы. We had a lengthy discussion that it is not водолазные часы, or Russian diver watch. I thought that we got some sort of consensus that we drop it and settle on "Амфибия". Dear project leader(s), please clarify your decision to override the result of our discussion. Obviously non Russian speakers would not notice even if it would be Часы Его Императорского Высочества Великого Князя Генерал Адмирала Алексей Александровича...but it is not the case.


----------



## buldogge

Maybe I'm a little dense (or the back and forth has confused me)...but...are we going with the "mint" bezel markings, _or not_?

Can we specify deeper circular brush/machining on the case, or is it luck of the draw on who's doing the machining that day (seems odd on a CNC, assumed)??

TIA
-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Pier1958

cuthbert said:


> You are at freedom to do what you like even if I don't understand: the design you developed could not be produced because of the different dimensions of the two movements as discussed several times in public and in private.


I am not criticizing the project, I just say that the result does not satisfy me.


----------



## cuthbert

Kirill Sergueev said:


> The inscription on the case back is *Российские водолазные часы*. We had a lengthy discussion that it is not водолазные часы, or Russian diver watch. I thought that we got some sort of consensus that we drop it and settle on "Амфибия". Dear project leader(s), please clarify your decision to override the result of our discussion. Obviously non Russian speakers would not notice even if it would be Часы Его Императорского Высочества Великого Князя Генерал Адмирала Алексей Александровича...but it is not the case.


My understanding from the lengthy discussion chaired by Helmpda and YNP was that the "Russian watch for divers" was the final decision...I have never been consensus for dropping everything, that was the backup solution in the case they wouldn't have found an agreeable solution.

But if Helmpda and YNP say it's not the case anymore I am available to drop it.



buldogge said:


> Maybe I'm a little dense (or the back and forth has confused me)...but...are we going with the "mint" bezel markings, _or not_?
> 
> Can we specify deeper circular brush/machining on the case, or is it luck of the draw on who's doing the machining that day (seems odd on a CNC, assumed)??
> 
> TIA
> -Mark in St. Louis


It's complicated....in short it appears that the insert of the original Slava had metallic grey number and indexes:









Some of these watches after many years with age they sport a bezel with these numbers and indexes turned to a pale green, that we call "mint green" (I don't how if it's the accurate definition):









The entire point is that some people prefers solution 1, other solution 2, the point has been debated to death, both solutions are accurate (like the numbers of the calendar wheel being red or black) and to be honest I'm reluctant to take a decision, perhaps I should ask Chascomm if we can have a private poll among those who are into the project.

For the circular brush, I think I might ask, the original idea was to have a starburst finish, some people on this board (like me) can make it, but unfortunately Vostok cannot do that anymore, I tried to contact other people (Favinov, Pers184) to understand if they can offer that service but either they can't or they didn't respond...and while I can make one or two watches I can't do all 200, nor I would take responsibility because the operation is risky, I scratched the sides of one case at the first attempt.


----------



## schieper

Like said before: cuthbert has a tough crowd to Please  

I like the Green on the rendering and the pictures of the old watches. 

I am reluctant having it on a tool watch as it serves no purpose unless it is luminescent. And thus detracts from the toolyness of such watch. 

If you apply it in hope to capture some of the aged feeling of the originals, I think you will be disappointed as the rest of the watch is not aged and it will look out if tone. And, applying a mint color will be nowhere close to an aged, faded, uneven look. It will look like mint green numbers and you will have to explain each time that it should resemble the faded look of an old watch where in truth it looks like you inserted the bezel from your sons comic watch 

Anyway; I am in and am not going to give up my spot for somebody on the waiting list


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

For as much as my opinion is worth , I could not be happier with this project watch . I dont expect this watch to be a copy of the Slava but to pick up the elements of that watch that give it its timeless appeal . Because of this I think that it is important to be flexible about some of these changes and remember that this a VOSTOK and not a Slava.
Personally , I am far more enthusiastic about this watch than the 30 atm (which I am still waiting to get here).....
With regard to the mint green markings bezel , maybe it's too many colours and I can't help but think it could be a mistake for the reasons already mentioned in other posts.

I would like to say a big thank you to 
Recoil ,Chascomm and Cuthbert for all the effort they have put into this project (hope I have not missed anybody).......If you take the time to read through this thread you will see just how many replies they have posted.
It is disappointing to see Pier1958 pull out as his renders of this watch are excellent.Also thank you.






cuthbert said:


> Better now?
> 
> View attachment 9739378
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they can't make the frames of the small indexes 0.5mm like the date window as they would eat two minutes indexes on the sides, now they are 0.3mm..perhaps the date window can be done less bolder but it's confirmed yet.


----------



## hseldon

Kirill Sergueev said:


> The inscription on the case back is Российские водолазные часы. We had a lengthy discussion that it is not водолазные часы, or Russian diver watch. I thought that we got some sort of consensus that we drop it and settle on "Амфибия". Dear project leader(s), please clarify your decision to override the result of our discussion. Obviously non Russian speakers would not notice even if it would be Часы Его Императорского Высочества Великого Князя Генерал Адмирала Алексей Александровича...but it is not the case.


I was under the impression this was what had happened. It is my personal preference, which I feel a little bad about as I was one of those who suggested handing the wording over to native speakers of the Russian language. My reason for this is twofold - firstly I believe the point was made that insofar as Russian has a word for a divers watch it is 'Amfibia', which is already on the case and secondly, whatever the consensus on watch.ru was, the decision seemed to cause some controversy/confusion among Russian speakers on this forum, at which point it became my opinion that the 'Russian divers watch' part was superfluous. I speak very basic Russian, but I would be suspicious if the inscription seemed to suggest it was the watch of his great imperial highness general admiral Alexei Alexandrovich 

The inscription is an important feature to me as I would like it to show that it was the product of a WUS forum project. The one we have currently is not a dealbreaker for me, but I do have this question: Say I meet a Russian in a bar in London and get chatting watches. I take of my Slava homage to show him and he examines the back. What would he think it means?

Cheers!


----------



## schieper

hseldon said:


> I was under the impression this was what had happened. It is my personal preference, which I feel a little bad about as I was one of those who suggested handing the wording over to native speakers of the Russian language. My reason for this is twofold - firstly I believe the point was made that insofar as Russian has a word for a divers watch it is 'Amfibia', which is already on the case and secondly, whatever the consensus on watch.ru was, the decision seemed to cause some controversy/confusion among Russian speakers on this forum, at which point it became my opinion that the 'Russian divers watch' part was superfluous. I speak very basic Russian, but I would be suspicious if the inscription seemed to suggest it was the watch of his great imperial highness general admiral Alexei Alexandrovich
> 
> The inscription is an important feature to me as I would like it to show that it was the product of a WUS forum project. The one we have currently is not a dealbreaker for me, but I do have this question: Say I meet a Russian in a bar in London and get chatting watches. I take of my Slava homage to show him and he examines the back. What would he think it means?
> 
> Cheers!


Yeah. Deep question. What would a Russian speaker you meet in a bar in london think of the inscription on the back of your watch?

I think he wants you to buy him a  and then he will tell you whatever you want

Bottom line my synopsis of the Russian discussion is that Russian is spoken in many dialects and a translating an English thing into Russian is no a-b-c as there is not really such thing as an exact translation.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

hseldon said:


> The inscription is an important feature to me as I would like it to show that it was the product of a WUS forum project. The one we have currently is not a dealbreaker for me, but I do have this question: Say I meet a Russian in a bar in London and get chatting watches. I take of my Slava homage to show him and he examines the back. What would he think it means?
> 
> Cheers!


Well most of Russians you could meet in London bars would be oligarchs or their supporting staff, they would most likely think think that you are cheap, since the only watch you have are Russian ones. Any way the inscription still could be modified I personally disagree with the term "vodolaznye", but just because the watch is not what this word says.


----------



## codeture

haejuk said:


> This looks much better. In the one you posted before this one the white overpowered the orange on the indices. This one looks like a good balance.


How about smaller date and smaller date window? 
- I take it that it's a no go?

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

codeture said:


> How about smaller date and smaller date window?
> - I take it that it's a no go?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


Good thought but the movements come as is and it's usually a big deal to order new date wheels with customized colors or print. I'd be shocked if we have the option to change that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Jguitron said:


> Good thought but the movements come as is and it's usually a big deal to order new date wheels with customized colors or print. I'd be shocked if we have the option to change that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already asked but I assume there is no harm to ask again.

The problem is that simply put with Vostok at the moment there are a lot of constraints, I have been just informed they can't make the back plate with a larger flat area (the current Amphibia has 26 mm of diameter for the engraving, Slava looks like at least 28 and it's tumbled with a flatter profile) so I assume we'll drop the controversial engrave and use the same as the Slava with a serial number and perhaps the WUS logo.

I understand a lot of people are unhappy with that and I find this experience quite frustrating at this point, so if the majority wants we can go to another supplier, but I would like to know which Russian manufacturer today can make a watch like this with a Russian movement for $150. Volmax? Moscow Classic?

I assume we might ask Raketa but people should be ready to accept to spend $800 for it.

P.S. Got the answer for the date and it's a no.


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> I already asked but I assume there is no harm to ask again.
> 
> The problem is that simply put with Vostok at the moment there are a lot of constraints, I have been just informed they can't make the back plate with a larger flat area (the current Amphibia has 26 mm of diameter for the engraving, Slava looks like at least 28 and it's tumbled with a flatter profile) so I assume we'll drop the controversial engrave and use the same as the Slava with a serial number and perhaps the WUS logo.
> 
> I understand a lot of people are unhappy with that and I find this experience quite frustrating at this point, so if the majority wants we can go to another supplier, but I would like to know which Russian manufacturer today can make a watch like this with a Russian movement for $150. Volmax? Moscow Classic?
> 
> I assume we might ask Raketa but people should be ready to accept to spend $800 for it.
> 
> P.S. Got the answer for the date and it's a no.


Keep it at Vostok!!! I'd rather most of it be made in Russia than elsewhere. Way to much drama over the caseback, I really don't care what is says, so I'm fine with the caseback being like the Slava, keep it simple.


----------



## codeture

Suggest this one for the Mint Color:


----------



## Rush

I'm a bit concerned about the dial color. Why is it so different from the rendering in the spreadsheet? I understand the other changes (chapter ring, indices borders, caseback, etc), I just don't quite get the change to a greenish grayish dial.
Will the contrast in color between the dial and the faux chapter ring be that big?


----------



## 2415b

codeture said:


> Suggest this one for the Mint Color:
> 
> View attachment 9759690


Umm, no thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

Rush said:


> I'm a bit concerned about the dial color. Why is it so different from the rendering in the spreadsheet? I understand the other changes (chapter ring, indices borders, caseback, etc), I just don't quite get the change to a greenish grayish dial.
> Will the contrast in color between the dial and the faux chapter ring be that big?


I think the color was lost converting that rendering to a jpg if you google pantone 432 the color it is darker than what is posted.


----------



## 2415b

2415b said:


> I think the color was lost converting that rendering to a jpg if you google pantone 432 the color it is darker than what is posted.


This is pantone 432 from photoshop from my computer


----------



## Rush

2415b said:


> This is pantone 432 from photoshop from my computer


Thanks, that is much better, but still pretty different compared to the renderings from a few weeks back that had darker dials.


----------



## cuthbert

Rush said:


> I'm a bit concerned about the dial color. Why is it so different from the rendering in the spreadsheet? I understand the other changes (chapter ring, indices borders, caseback, etc), I just don't quite get the change to a greenish grayish dial.
> Will the contrast in color between the dial and the faux chapter ring be that big?


the dial is dark grey, I asked again Mister Mike (as Lucidor has disappeared) to confirm the right shade but I received no answer. I think Meranom made an error with the chapter ring, it should be grey like the rest of the dial...the background of the insert on the other side appears to be deep black.


----------



## Rush

cuthbert said:


> the dial is dark grey, I asked again Mister Mike (as Lucidor has disappeared) to confirm the right shade but I received no answer. I think Meranom made an error with the chapter ring, it should be grey like the rest of the dial...the background of the insert on the other side appears to be deep black.


Thanks! So the dial and chapter ring should be the same color, that is great 
Dark grey should look nice.


----------



## 2415b

Just messing around in photo shop....


----------



## LeDocteur

schieper said:


> If you apply it in hope to capture some of the aged feeling of the originals, I think you will be disappointed as the rest of the watch is not aged and it will look out if tone.


I agree with you but it's the choice which was made for the project, isn't it ?
- orange for a used red
- yellow lume for a used white lume
(and, maybe, dark grey dial for a used black dial ?)

Green indexes on the bezel seem to be a more logical choice for me


----------



## Jguitron

2415b said:


> Umm, no thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

cuthbert said:


> I already asked but I assume there is no harm to ask again.
> 
> The problem is that simply put with Vostok at the moment there are a lot of constraints, I have been just informed they can't make the back plate with a larger flat area (the current Amphibia has 26 mm of diameter for the engraving, Slava looks like at least 28 and it's tumbled with a flatter profile) so I assume we'll drop the controversial engrave and use the same as the Slava with a serial number and perhaps the WUS logo.
> 
> I understand a lot of people are unhappy with that and I find this experience quite frustrating at this point, so if the majority wants we can go to another supplier, but I would like to know which Russian manufacturer today can make a watch like this with a Russian movement for $150. Volmax? Moscow Classic?
> 
> I assume we might ask Raketa but people should be ready to accept to spend $800 for it.
> 
> P.S. Got the answer for the date and it's a no.


You're doing a fantastic job! Don't get discouraged. I've participated in several peanut gallery projects and it's always turbulent!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

LeDocteur said:


> I agree with you but it's the choice which was made for the project, isn't it ?
> - orange for a used red
> - yellow lume for a used white lume
> (and, maybe, dark grey dial for a used black dial ?)
> 
> Green indexes on the bezel seem to be a more logical choice for me


I am not convinced that the original without ageing had red indexes and black dial, IMO they werre orange/dark grey since the beginning.

And yes the idea was to have aged lume, but this is the pallette I was offered:









I think most of the people here want as much lume as possible, in order to do so we'll need to use C3, that already proved not to be too strong on the NVCh-30. I don't think we should dare to go with natural or light yellow a we risk to have a lume worse than a standard Vostok. For the bezel I always supported mint green, but without a clear indication on the right shade we risk to get something very far from our aspirations.




2415b said:


> Just messing around in photo shop....





2415b said:


> View attachment 9761538


 can you make on with all grey dial and another one with the numbers of the bezels with Pantone PMS 359?










It looks like a good educated guess to me.


----------



## buldogge

^^^Yeah, either 358 or 359 look like good choices!

IMHO

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Jguitron

^^^ +1

Man, the subtle green makes it looks extraordinary. We should take the risk!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> I am not convinced that the original without ageing had red indexes and black dial, IMO they werre orange/dark grey since the beginning.
> 
> And yes the idea was to have aged lume, but this is the pallette I was offered:
> 
> View attachment 9762362
> 
> 
> I think most of the people here want as much lume as possible, in order to do so we'll need to use C3, that already proved not to be too strong on the NVCh-30. I don't think we should dare to go with natural or light yellow a we risk to have a lume worse than a standard Vostok. For the bezel I always supported mint green, but without a clear indication on the right shade we risk to get something very far from our aspirations.
> 
> can you make on with all grey dial and another one with the numbers of the bezels with Pantone PMS 359?
> 
> 
> View attachment 9762514
> 
> 
> It looks like a good educated guess to me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9762538


In photoshop if I try to lift the color on the markers it gives me pantone 5615 or 5625. I'll try to make another a bit later (I'm not really a graphics guy)

This is 5625


----------



## Rush

C3 lume will be perfect with it's very light yellow tone.

As for the bezel numbers, I think that a very light green would be best, something like this:


----------



## 2415b

Rush said:


> C3 lume will be perfect with it's very light yellow tone.
> 
> As for the bezel numbers, I think that a very light green would be best, something like this:
> View attachment 9762770


In my rendering above it is very light green, It's pantone 7485 The problem is, unless you have a calibrated screen all the colors will look different to each person viewing it.


----------



## Rush

2415b said:


> In photoshop if I try to lift the color on the markers it gives me pantone 5615 or 5625. I'll try to make another a bit later (I'm not really a graphics guy)
> 
> This is 5625
> View attachment 9762754


The watch picture is pretty dark so the color should be lighter. If I make 5625 lighter, it gives me something like this:








I still prefer the even lighter 9525U


----------



## 2415b

These are the 2 colors that I think are closest to this watch








Pantone 5635







Pantone 5625


----------



## Rush

2415b said:


> In my rendering above it is very light green, It's pantone 7485 The problem is, unless you have a calibrated screen all the colors will look different to each person viewing it.


I do have a calibrated monitor 

The numbers in your rendering gives me something close to 7485U too.
It would be a nice choice.


----------



## schieper

2415b said:


> These are the 2 colors that I think are closest to this watch
> 
> View attachment 9762858
> 
> Pantone 5635
> View attachment 9762866
> 
> Pantone 5625
> View attachment 9762874


As you can see in the picture, assuming it has been taken against a white background, the white settings seem to be off. Therfore the green looks more darker on the picture than it is in real life.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

I'd say the lighter the better as it would approach white which is more standard... but all options would work great. 

I think we're on to something very special!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamT1974

How does one get on the wait list for this?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemden

Hey guys,

I mostly read the forum silently but am myself a little bit obsessed with russian watches and particularly Vostoks  I registered yesterday for this watch and can't stop wondering:

- Any chance the project be extended to 300 pieces, like others before? I mean, I know a lot of people drop out in the end. But I think such an interesting project will get more attention as time goes by and the question is more about the possibility to extend it may this growth happen.

- Since there is a lot of debate: is the inscription on the back really so important? Russian watch for divers, only Amphibia... as long as the watch number and the reference to WUS is there, the rest shouldn't be as much as a problem as getting the watch to be produced lol

- I get they can't make chapter ring (though it's really a pity), but the one drawn in the current sketch is intended to be a faux chapter ring, right? I'd expect it to be similar to the one in the 960SE Neptunes, and that one doesn't look bad at all...

- The lume will supposedly be C3 SuperLuminova, like in the NVCh-30. I was alas too late for that watch, but have seen a lot of pics and opinions and the lume was allegedly very disappointing. Did somebody ask Meranom/Dmitriy about that and of something can be done to have a better lume applied to this watch? A russian watch as bright as a Seiko/Citizen would be a dream! I've seen some very good results from Noctilumina, which should be cheaper and more accessible than SuperLuminova. Should the color problem be taken care of, wouldn't it be worth a try or at least a suggestion to Meranom?

I hope I do not ask things that were too often asked before, since I didn't manage to read the whole thread (time  ). I will keep an eye for future posts and hope to get some reply or comment!

Cheers!


----------



## Hemden

2415b said:


> Just messing around in photo shop....
> 
> View attachment 9761538


I love that! After all, it's supposed to be a "soviet inspired" design, but that doesn't mean it has to be 100% like the old Slava 

Cheers!


----------



## rothko

I don't know if we'll ever get a consensus for getting green on the bezel (I hope so) but I'm getting some great ideas for the wall colour in a few rooms in my house!


----------



## Rush

rothko said:


> I don't know if we'll ever get a consensus for getting green on the bezel (I hope so) but I'm getting some great ideas for the wall colour in a few rooms in my house!


hahahah, don't paint your walls pantone 9525U, it will look like a hospital room.


----------



## buldogge

Rush said:


> I do have a calibrated monitor
> 
> The numbers in your rendering gives me something close to 7485U too.
> It would be a nice choice.
> View attachment 9762898


This looks like a decent choice, as well....I'm envisioning aged/patina'd copper...

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Chascomm

WilliamT1974 said:


> How does one get on the wait list for this?


Submit the form in the link on the first post of this thread.


----------



## cuthbert

Hemden said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I mostly read the forum silently but am myself a little bit obsessed with russian watches and particularly Vostoks  I registered yesterday for this watch and can't stop wondering:
> 
> - Any chance the project be extended to 300 pieces, like others before? I mean, I know a lot of people drop out in the end. But I think such an interesting project will get more attention as time goes by and the question is more about the possibility to extend it may this growth happen.
> 
> - Since there is a lot of debate: is the inscription on the back really so important? Russian watch for divers, only Amphibia... as long as the watch number and the reference to WUS is there, the rest shouldn't be as much as a problem as getting the watch to be produced lol
> 
> - I get they can't make chapter ring (though it's really a pity), but the one drawn in the current sketch is intended to be a faux chapter ring, right? I'd expect it to be similar to the one in the 960SE Neptunes, and that one doesn't look bad at all...
> 
> - The lume will supposedly be C3 SuperLuminova, like in the NVCh-30. I was alas too late for that watch, but have seen a lot of pics and opinions and the lume was allegedly very disappointing. Did somebody ask Meranom/Dmitriy about that and of something can be done to have a better lume applied to this watch? A russian watch as bright as a Seiko/Citizen would be a dream! I've seen some very good results from Noctilumina, which should be cheaper and more accessible than SuperLuminova. Should the color problem be taken care of, wouldn't it be worth a try or at least a suggestion to Meranom?
> 
> I hope I do not ask things that were too often asked before, since I didn't manage to read the whole thread (time  ). I will keep an eye for future posts and hope to get some reply or comment!
> 
> Cheers!


1) 250 or 300 is not a problem, but phisiologically 20% of the people drop out from the project once it's finalised, so it would be be prudent 250 when we can at least 100 people in the waiting list and 300 with 150.

2) It is important and due to the recent developments we need to do something more inline with the original Slava, with a serial number and WUS logo as we have less area to use

3) Yes the result will be similar to the Neptune

4) Already asked, they answered with that chart. I also proposed to get unlumed dials and send them to Favinov (his dials and hands are as bright as Seikos, but they don't last as long) but that refused as well.Personally I would have gone with natural or yellowed Superluminova but I am afraid of more disappointment.


----------



## 2415b

I attempted to correct the white balance in the photo from the web then tried to grab the pantone (I know this is shooting in the dark) but here's the result. The bezel is Pantone 5783


----------



## buldogge

2415b said:


> I attempted to correct the white balance in the photo from the web then tried to grab the pantone (I know this is shooting in the dark) but here's the result. The bezel is Pantone 5783
> 
> View attachment 9768786
> 
> View attachment 9768810


Looks pretty good, albeit a little dark compared to earlier renders...Maybe one-step lighter to 5793 _might_ be "better"?

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Jguitron

Keep it coming guys. This is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamT1974

Chascomm said:


> Submit the form in the link on the first post of this thread.


Sorry, found it right after posting this.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush

2415b said:


> I attempted to correct the white balance in the photo from the web then tried to grab the pantone (I know this is shooting in the dark) but here's the result. The bezel is Pantone 5783


The problem with that is that there is a big difference in colors between the bezel numbers and the minute markers and hour lumed markers. With the old watch, everything is darker and green.
Ideally, there would not be so much contrast.
Either the bezel numbers should be lighter to match the minute and hour markers, or the minute and hour markers should be darker (and greener) to match the bezel numbers.

Also, the picture is underexposed because of the white background and reflections in the crystal and bezel, so even if we take the "darker" route, it should not be that dark.
I tried to correct the exposure, reduce the effects of the reflections and correct the white balance unevenness cause by the natural light coming from the left and incandescent light coming from the right.


----------



## Rush

Instead of commenting more, here is my attempt 
Pantone 9525 U for the bezel numbers and markers, dark gray dial and chapter ring, darker bezel insert (it will be black right?), lighter hour hand and hour marker borders (to be closer to our choice of pantone 17-1463 TCX).


----------



## Rush

I have just realized that the dial is supposed to be pantone 432. 432 C is dark but has a lot of blue in it (too much IMO). 432 U is gray but is fairly light. Are we sure that this is the color? The original watch has a fairly light gray dial.
This is about what it would look like with Pantone 432 U for the dial:


----------



## Jguitron

Rush said:


> I have just realized that the dial is supposed to be pantone 432. 432 C is dark but has a lot of blue in it (too much IMO). 432 U is gray but is fairly light. Are we sure that this is the color? The original watch has a fairly light gray dial.
> This is about what it would look like with Pantone 432 U for the dial:
> View attachment 9772458


Darker seems better...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite

Just chiming in to say that I'd be fine with green on the bezel no matter how it turns out.

If it comes silver that's almost as good, I'd likely mod it. :-d

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Chascomm

2415b said:


> I attempted to correct the white balance in the photo from the web then tried to grab the pantone (I know this is shooting in the dark) but here's the result. The bezel is Pantone 5783
> 
> View attachment 9768786


This one seems to me to best capture both the intention of the Slava designers and spirit of the aged survivors.


----------



## buldogge

These are looking good Rush!

There needs to be some differentiation (darker grey) for the "faux chapter ring" section of the dial. The render on page 1 of this thread seems about right (as far as the dial goes). I'm liking the bezel action on your last couple renders...

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## buldogge

Chascomm said:


> This one seems to me to best capture both the intention of the Slava designers and spirit of the aged survivors.


Agreed...although a flip of the "chapter ring" tone might be in order...

-Mark


----------



## RFollia

Jguitron said:


> Darker seems better...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the idea, would it be possible to put both versions side by side to compare?
BEst regards


----------



## cuthbert

2415b said:


> I attempted to correct the white balance in the photo from the web then tried to grab the pantone (I know this is shooting in the dark) but here's the result. The bezel is Pantone 5783












I agree with Chascomm, this is what we are looking for, I'll ask Meranom to update the rendering using that shade of grey for the bezel numbers, regarding the main dial, Mister Mike hasn't answered me but perhaps a dark PMS 433 would work better.


----------



## hseldon

Pantone 5783 is looking bang on to me.


----------



## joecool

Yep,totally agree,now we are getting there....looks like this watch is gonna be someting special!.....strong lume is going to be the icing on this cake!


----------



## S.H.

I think we are getting there. |>

Forgive me if this this written somewhere, but what is the color of the hour and second hand? white, of bare metal?

white may look quite good imho, but on the original it is steel I think?


----------



## cuthbert

S.H. said:


> I think we are getting there. |>
> 
> Forgive me if this this written somewhere, but what is the color of the hour and second hand? white, of bare metal?
> 
> white may look quite good imho, but on the original it is steel I think?


In the original steel and lumed, even if it's not clear. Also in the original the borders of the hands were thicker than the indexes, at the moment the assumption is 0.3mm for both indexes and hands, but I think that there isnt' enough orange on the minute hand, so perhaps 0.4mm will be better...of course this means less lume on the hands, but since the Superluminova used by Meranom's supplier isn't that great those who want to have a stronger lume should think about Favinov or other specialists, after the NVCh-30 I don't have much hope on that.



2415b said:


> Changed the drawing to Cuthbert's recommendations, the dial is pantone 433 the outer ring is 432 and changed the triangle to resemble lume and the bezel green is still pantone 5783.
> 
> View attachment 9803442


Still the chapter ring and dial have different colours!


----------



## milorad

Hands should be thicker (less lume more metal-meat)


----------



## cuthbert

milorad said:


> Hands should be thicker (less lume more metal-meat)


 Yes that's the point.


----------



## 2415b

Changed the drawing to Cuthbert's recommendations, the dial is pantone 433 the outer ring is 432 and changed the triangle to resemble lume and the bezel green is still pantone 5783.


----------



## Jguitron

2415b said:


> Changed the drawing to Cuthbert's recommendations, the dial is pantone 433 the outer ring is 432 and changed the triangle to resemble lume and the bezel green is still pantone 5783.
> 
> View attachment 9803442




If it comes anywhere near the render it will be a home run!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexir

Apologies if this has already been discussed, but is the total locked to 200 or could it still be extended? The render shows 300  (I'm currently on the waiting list)


----------



## cuthbert

alexir said:


> Apologies if this has already been discussed, but is the total locked to 200 or could it still be extended? The render shows 300  (I'm currently on the waiting list)


It depends by how the project goes, usually 20% drop out so we won't increase the total unless we have a waiting list of at least 100 people, then we can 250.


----------



## buldogge

Jguitron said:


> If it comes anywhere near the render it will be a home run!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1...Looking good!

Looking forward to nailing the final design down and getting an ETA!!

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Rush

I know I'm repeating myself, but the picture that was used to extract the bezel insert color was underexposed (too dark), therefore the choice of pantone 5783 is too dark.
I also think that it would be better to avoid too much "faux aging". A lighter green tint could look good, but a dark tint, that is probably darker than the aged originals, is a bad choice IMO.


----------



## haejuk

I wouldn't get hopes too high about lume quality with C3. I have a Squale 20 Atmos Mk2 maxi dial that has C3 lume and I am not really impressed with the performance. The Mk2 model is supposed to have more quantity of C3 than the original, but it still performs worse than the vintage colored lume on the Steinhart OVM. Better than my SE Neptune though. I'm not suggesting to change anything at this point, but a lot of people seem excited about C3 lume. It really isn't that much better than standard Amphibia lume dots (which are applied very thickly, to be fair) when applied in the fashion we would see on this watch. I would be curious to see a render of a vintage colored lume with the vintage colored bezel markings, but I love how the watch is turning out either way.

I wonder what kind of lume is used by Steinhart. Perhaps a thought for a future project, as even their vintage colored lume performs very well.


----------



## 2415b

haejuk said:


> I wouldn't get hopes too high about lume quality with C3. I have a Squale 20 Atmos Mk2 maxi dial that has C3 lume and I am not really impressed with the performance. The Mk2 model is supposed to have more quantity of C3 than the original, but it still performs worse than the vintage colored lume on the Steinhart OVM. Better than my SE Neptune though. I'm not suggesting to change anything at this point, but a lot of people seem excited about C3 lume. It really isn't that much better than standard Amphibia lume dots (which are applied very thickly, to be fair) when applied in the fashion we would see on this watch. I would be curious to see a render of a vintage colored lume with the vintage colored bezel markings, but I love how the watch is turning out either way.
> 
> I wonder what kind of lume is used by Steinhart. Perhaps a thought for a future project, as even their vintage colored lume performs very well.


It has been talked about a lot in this thread, it isn't worth paying extra for it! The NVCh-30 was spec'd with C3 and the lume is horrible and by horrible I mean you can't see the hands less than 20 minutes later. Anyone, excited about "bright lume" shouldn't be. At best it will be SE quality, or like the NVCh it will be complete crap.


----------



## buldogge

Rush said:


> I know I'm repeating myself, but the picture that was used to extract the bezel insert color was underexposed (too dark), therefore the choice of pantone 5783 is too dark.
> I also think that it would be better to avoid too much "faux aging". A lighter green tint could look good, but a dark tint, that is probably darker than the aged originals, is a bad choice IMO.


I think the design is looking great...but...I agree that a lighter green would be preferable.

I still like the 7485U you posted earlier.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## 2415b

Rush said:


> I know I'm repeating myself, but the picture that was used to extract the bezel insert color was underexposed (too dark), therefore the choice of pantone 5783 is too dark.
> I also think that it would be better to avoid too much "faux aging". A lighter green tint could look good, but a dark tint, that is probably darker than the aged originals, is a bad choice IMO.


Yep, I lightened and corrected the white balance of the original image to get to 5783 (I mentioned this in my post). Like I said, without the original watch it will be impossible to ever get the "exact" color. I'm trying to base the color off of what we have to go with and not guess at it completely.


----------



## Rush

2415b said:


> Yep, I lightened and corrected the white balance of the original image to get to 5783 (I mentioned this in my post). Like I said, without the original watch it will be impossible to ever get the "exact" color. I'm trying to base the color off of what we have to go with and not guess at it completely.


Yes, I saw that, and I believe that it still was underexposed. The white balance was about right.
Don't forget that the renderings are pretty "bright" and that the real watch will look darker in most conditions, except daylight.

Quoting myself:


Rush said:


> The problem with that is that there is a big difference in colors between the bezel numbers and the minute markers and hour lumed markers. With the old watch, everything is darker and green.
> Ideally, there would not be so much contrast.
> Either the bezel numbers should be lighter to match the minute and hour markers, or the minute and hour markers should be darker (and greener) to match the bezel numbers.
> 
> Also, the picture is underexposed because of the white background and reflections in the crystal and bezel, so even if we take the "darker" route, it should not be that dark.
> I tried to correct the exposure, reduce the effects of the reflections and correct the white balance unevenness cause by the natural light coming from the left and incandescent light coming from the right.
> 
> View attachment 9772058


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> In the original steel and lumed, even if it's not clear. Also in the original the borders of the hands were thicker than the indexes, at the moment the assumption is 0.3mm for both indexes and hands, but I think that there isnt' enough orange on the minute hand, so perhaps 0.4mm will be better...of course this means less lume on the hands, but since the Superluminova used by Meranom's supplier isn't that great those who want to have a stronger lume should think about Favinov or other specialists, after the NVCh-30 I don't have much hope on that.
> 
> Still the chapter ring and dial have different colours!


Pretty sure there should be contrasting colors for the chapter ring, otherwise it's lost but here it is all Pantone 433


----------



## messyGarage

+1 on contrast on the chapter ring
+1 on thicker hands borders

FWIW

great renderings on the last posts, we're getting closer


----------



## hseldon

Question for SE owners: how does that lume compare to standard Komandirskies and amphibias?

A note on the second hand: It widens towards the base in the renderings. These Slava second hands are one thin bar with the rectangular dot at the end.


----------



## cuthbert

hseldon said:


> Question for SE owners: how does that lume compare to standard Komandirskies and amphibias?
> 
> A note on the second hand: It widens towards the base in the renderings. These Slava second hands are one thin bar with the rectangular dot at the end.


I have several SE, they are better than the standard Vostok but they take a long time to charge, and I don't like the glossy finish. So far the best lume on a Vostok appears to be the one used by Favinov, I don't know what it is but it charges very quickly and shines like Seiko Lumibrite, just not for so long.

Regarding the hand, it's Vostok designed that way, I suspect it's because a counterbalance would limit the stuttering problem, they are seriously concerned about it after the 1967 and they refused my requests to make the dot bigger because of that.



2415b said:


> Pretty sure there should be contrasting colors for the chapter ring, otherwise it's lost but here it is all Pantone 433


The faux chapter ring will be raised so I don't worry about blending it with the centre of the dial, that will just happen on the rendering if Meranom's supplier does it well.

So that dark grey is 433?It appears to dark to me...still waiting for Mister Mike, he's quite absent these days.



haejuk said:


> I wouldn't get hopes too high about lume quality with C3. I have a Squale 20 Atmos Mk2 maxi dial that has C3 lume and I am not really impressed with the performance. The Mk2 model is supposed to have more quantity of C3 than the original, but it still performs worse than the vintage colored lume on the Steinhart OVM. Better than my SE Neptune though. I'm not suggesting to change anything at this point, but a lot of people seem excited about C3 lume. It really isn't that much better than standard Amphibia lume dots (which are applied very thickly, to be fair) when applied in the fashion we would see on this watch. I would be curious to see a render of a vintage colored lume with the vintage colored bezel markings, but I love how the watch is turning out either way.
> 
> I wonder what kind of lume is used by Steinhart. Perhaps a thought for a future project, as even their vintage colored lume performs very well.


Thanks, personally I'd go with natural or yellowed SL in order to fit the vintage look more, I'm just worried it will become worse than a stock Vostok. I am also worried to get it with glossy finish, I don't like it.


----------



## buldogge

^^^Are we not going with 2415bs suggestion of using 432 for faux chapter ring? That render (just one page back) looked near perfect (minus the darkish green)...no?

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## haejuk

cuthbert said:


> Thanks, personally I'd go with natural or yellowed SL in order to fit the vintage look more, I'm just worried it will become worse than a stock Vostok. I am also worried to get it with glossy finish, I don't like it.


I was thinking about mentioning that we should just go with a vintage color lume because the it will not be all that bright either way, just don't want to rock the boat any more


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> The faux chapter ring will be raised so I don't worry about blending it with the centre of the dial, that will just happen on the rendering if Meranom's supplier does it well.
> 
> So that dark grey is 433?It appears to dark to me...still waiting for Mister Mike, he's quite absent these days.
> .


Are you sure? Ever example I've seen of the diver the chapter ring is grey and the dial is a brownish grey. None are the same color.


----------



## Rush

About pantone 432, there seems to be two versions: 432 C and 432 U.
432 U is a medium gray and to me seems closer to the original watch's dial color.
432 C is darker with some blue in it. It has been used for several renderings here.

This is how they look like side by side (432 U on the left, 432 C on the right):
(I have used darker colors for the faux chapter rings just to show some contrast, but the real ones will probably be the same color as the dial. It is however true that on the original watch, the chapter ring seems to be of a different color.)








The original watch, with what is to my eyes the correct exposure:


----------



## joecool

hseldon said:


> Question for SE owners: how does that lume compare to standard Komandirskies and amphibias?
> 
> A note on the second hand: It widens towards the base in the renderings. These Slava second hands are one thin bar with the rectangular dot at the end.


SE lume example in low light indoor situation after full charge and after a couple of minutes













So although the lume initially looks very bright it fades faster than an ice cream mid afternoon in Rhodes in September (seriously fast by the way....)


----------



## atatat

Rush said:


> The original watch, with what is to my eyes the correct exposure:
> 
> View attachment 9808490


This not original dial, slava's dial look like this


----------



## Rush

atatat said:


> This not original dial, slava's dial look like this
> 
> View attachment 9811906


Oops, thanks.
I have tried to correct it, but it is very hard with all the reflections and the way it is lit:








I have also found this one (on this thread) that I've tried to correct (there is probably too much purple left :think.
The lighting is better so it would be a better reference:








To me, the dial color is close to P 179-14C








Which would look something like this:
(I think it would look about right with horizontal brushing?)


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Your adjusted photo of the Slava is pretty close, especially if you compare it to the Pantone Tangerine 17-1463 TCX sample .
I think the P 179-14C or 432 U (or somewhere between) for the dial colour is good.

I agree with Cuthbert that there is not enough Tangerine on the sides of the minute hand, so and that increasing the edge to 0.4mm will be better.

I get the sense that , even though the faux chapter ring will be slightly raised , there is a feeling that it should be maybe a tad darker than the rest of the dial.




Rush said:


> Oops, thanks.
> I have tried to correct it, but it is very hard with all the reflections and the way it is lit:
> View attachment 9812106
> 
> 
> I have also found this one (on this thread) that I've tried to correct (there is probably too much purple left :think.
> The lighting is better so it would be a better reference:
> View attachment 9812114
> 
> 
> To me, the dial color is close to P 179-14C
> View attachment 9812162
> 
> 
> Which would look something like this:
> (I think it would look about right with horizontal brushing?)
> 
> View attachment 9812178


----------



## Rush

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Your adjusted photo of the Slava is pretty close, especially if you compare it to the Pantone Tangerine 17-1463 TCX sample .
> I think the P 179-14C or 432 U (or somewhere between) for the dial colour is good.
> 
> I agree with Cuthbert that there is not enough Tangerine on the sides of the minute hand, so and that increasing the edge to 0.4mm will be better.
> 
> I get the sense that , even though the faux chapter ring will be slightly raised , there is a feeling that it should be maybe a tad darker than the rest of the dial.


I also agree that the sides of the minute hand should be slightly thicker.

I would not worry about the dial and chapter ring being the same color as the dial will be brushed and the chapter ring will not (well, I think). They will easily be distinguishable.

Edit: with the reflections generated by the brushed dial, the plain chapter ring will appear darker than the brushed dial, so their basic color should be the same IMO.


----------



## VWatchie

codeture said:


> Suggest this one for the Mint Color:
> 
> View attachment 9759690


I Like It!


----------



## VWatchie

Hemden said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> - I get they can't make chapter ring (though it's really a pity), but the one drawn in the current sketch is intended to be a faux chapter ring, right? I'd expect it to be similar to the one in the 960SE Neptunes, and that one doesn't look bad at all...


Had to Google "chapter ring" and this is what came up:

_*"chapter ring:* An outer ring around a watch dial that contains some sort of unit measurement of time such as minute increments. A chapter ring can be attached to the dial separately or painted directly on the dial. (http://www.breitlingsource.com/watch_term_glossary.shtml__)"
_
So I guess a painted chapter ring is as good as an attached chapter ring and for that reason can't really be called "faux", no?


----------



## joecool

24 Hours said:


> Had to Google "chapter ring" and this is what came up:
> 
> _*"chapter ring:* An outer ring around a watch dial that contains some sort of unit measurement of time such as minute increments. A chapter ring can be attached to the dial separately or painted directly on the dial. (http://www.breitlingsource.com/watch_term_glossary.shtml__)"
> _
> So I guess a painted chapter ring is as good as an attached chapter ring and for that reason can't really be called "faux", no?


If it has a brush,I would have to call it a faux...


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Warning....Dad joke alert!


joecool said:


> If it has a brush,I would have to call it a faux...


----------



## DerangedGoose

Minute hand looks vaguely phallic?


----------



## dutchassasin

DerangedGoose said:


> Minute hand looks vaguely phallic?


Its just you with your dirty mind


----------



## cuthbert

DerangedGoose said:


> Minute hand looks vaguely phallic?


You mean like the original?


----------



## VWatchie

DerangedGoose said:


> Minute hand looks vaguely phallic?


Never thought of it that way, but now that you mention it, yeah, absolutely! It should impress the ladies quite a lot, or so I'm hoping! Can't wait for it! ;-)


----------



## MandoBear

I've got to say that I'm really liking the look of this watch. I'm on the waiting list, but a bit late to the party - I just hope that enough will be produced for me to be able to get one.


----------



## hseldon

Can't believe it's taken anyone this long to mention this!

Does everyone else think that the Slava version looks better, or is that just Russian collectors bias?

The watch is looking seriously good btw, though it is a real shame about the dovetail at the end of the second hand. The Slava second hand is a beauty!



cuthbert said:


> You mean like the original?


----------



## cuthbert

We'll see how it gets out, I'm also unsatisfied by the second hand, but for other reasons: the lume square is too small IMO.

But at Vostok they are too scared of the stuttering.

Regarding the Super Seawolf, IMO it's a very beautiful "technical" diver and if I had the money I would get it, but my fonds until the end of the year are booked by the Doxa 300 reissue that is becoming the most expensive watch I'd ever bought because of the weak pound.



MandoBear said:


> I've got to say that I'm really liking the look of this watch. I'm on the waiting list, but a bit late to the party - I just hope that enough will be produced for me to be able to get one.


You shouldn't worry about it, if our waiting list reaches 300 we might get 250 watches.


----------



## chef-lou

I think this project is going to turn out amazing! I hope I get a chance to get one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

Any news? Do we have an update on production start date/month? 

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## cuthbert

Uros TSI said:


> Any news? Do we have an update on production start date/month?
> 
> RN3 Pro via TT


No, Meranom is busy in other things and never answered my questions, probably the original date of March 2017 won't be respected.

Again I would like to thank the Ratnik crew for that: if this project had been greenlighted on February we would have had the watches by Christmas, now we are in the button of a cue that consists with all the new Amfibia line, the new 1967, the Vostok Compressor and all the other things they are coming out from Vostok soon. 

Sorry, it's going to be a long wait.


----------



## joecool

The Ratnik project had nothing to do with any delay this project may have had as the Ratnik project was started https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/watchuseek-vostok-design-special-edition-russian-army-watch-2860570.html and finished https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/there-no-project-ratniks-left-they-have-all-been-allocated-3243538.htmlbefore this one even got out of the starting blocks,so please comrade ,gonna give it a rest with the negative waves for Ratnik and concentrate on the job at hand!


----------



## Danilao

cuthbert said:


> Again I would like to thank the Ratnik crew for that (...)


Cut your fight against Ratnik is a personal matter, please let the acrimony out of this project


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Yes, give it a rest please.


----------



## Jguitron

Easy does it. It's been going well so far. No rush, let it play out. There are much far worse things out there. Let's keep it  here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeterno

This watch will be worth the wait.


----------



## fallenmig

If this is going to be produced next year, any chance for a hackable movement?


----------



## Chascomm

I agree. The Ratnik project is irrelevant to this discussion. And that is the reason why the earlier comments were deleted.

Please, let's all stay focussed.


----------



## cuthbert

Danilao said:


> Cut your fight against Ratnik is a personal matter, please let the acrimony out of this project


Oh yes, you were the guy who said it doesn't matter if the watch wouldn't have been ready on January 2017.

However, I hope you enjoy your watches, this project won't be delivered on March next year, actually there is not commitment from any release at the moment.|>



fallenmig said:


> If this is going to be produced next year, any chance for a hackable movement?


I doubt everything at the moment, even that it will be delivered in 2017.


----------



## Danilao

cuthbert said:


> Oh yes, you were the guy who said it doesn't matter if the watch wouldn't have been ready on January 2017.
> 
> However, I hope you enjoy your watches, this project won't be delivered on March next year, actually there is not commitment from any release at the moment.|>


Cuthbert, please, cut off.
Here no one complains, except you


----------



## haejuk

I was randomly browsing through catalogs when I stumbled upon this. The catalog's year was claimed as "1977 - 1980?", but this looks like a really early version of the watch. I doubt it is really of any use now, but thought I would share the find while we wait for our own version:


----------



## joecool

C'mon Comrade Cuthbert you gotta remain positive,and get this show back on the road,It's gonna be a great WUS project watch,all we have to do is stay focused,if we have 250+ customers willing to buy it ,Meranom/Vostok will get it manufactured as it is worthwhile to do so


----------



## rothko

I agree with all of the enthusiasm and excitement for this project! The work of Cuthbert and the design team is greatly appreciated. Despite the frustration of setbacks I truly think this watch is worth any wait!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

cuthbert said:


> No, Meranom is busy in other things and never answered my questions, probably the original date of March 2017 won't be respected.
> 
> I think (Ouch! it hurts when I do thinking) that Dmitry has had a holiday in Phuket (See the Meranom Facebook page).So that could be why there are no replies.
> 
> Personally , I can understand some frustration here . I have been waiting (very very patiently) for my long payed for NVCH-30 reissue . I'm pretty sure Comrade Cuthbert knows just how I feel about that .
> 
> If you get to read some of the threads you will soon see that I am not the only one who is still waiting . Cuthbert and Co have put their names to this project and see its fruition getting further away .
> 
> The NVCH-30 reissue was a long time in design and production and is only now coming through in very small numbers.
> I think that the Compressor is well behind now and surely would take at least as long as the NVCH-30 to happen ( by the way if anyone out there has changed there mind and would like a jolly nice chap to change places with on the Compressor list ...I'm you man)
> 
> I also think (ouch! done it again) that we are in for a LONG ride however, I am also certain that this watch is going to be well worth the wait .
> 
> I have said before and I will say it again ...Thank you Recoil ,Chascomm and Cuthbert (hope I have not missed anybody) for all the effort they have put into this project .


----------



## cuthbert

Danilao said:


> Cuthbert, please, cut off.
> Here no one complains, except you


Ok take the lead of this project, personally I've enough of this place (not for the Russian board, another episode somewhere else) and I'm thinking about leaving WUS once for all, if you can replace me you'll find out the level of frustration I've had in the last eight months.


----------



## joecool

Cuthbert,I know more than most, some of the frustration involved with a foum project,but I guarantee,if you stick with it to the end,you will gain a lot of satisfaction from the experience once it is completed successfully.and I genuinely believe it will be completed successfully and in good time if you are at the helm rather than anyone else.
I don't think anyone who wants to own this project watch feels any different from myself
And I think comrade Danilao's comment was only meant, in a way to say that the project will take as long as it takes,and you are at the mercy of suppliers timescales,so don't take it as your personal responsibility the things that are outwith your control
No one here on this forum has any other wish than this watch gets into production,there is no time deadline to be met,and no penalty clause if it takes a little longer than first envisaged
So comrade get back on this horse and round up the skills and materials to get it done....!


----------



## Danilao

cuthbert said:


> Ok take the lead of this project, personally I've enough of this place (not for the Russian board, another episode somewhere else) and I'm thinking about leaving WUS once for all, if you can replace me you'll find out the level of frustration I've had in the last eight months.


Mr. Cuthbert, I repeat another time, for clarity: here no one is complaining about the timing or about your work.
Why don't you get angry with Meranom instead of wasting energy with issues that do not exist?

If you need an enemy, please, look for it elsewhere, I do not care of this play and I prefer to stay focused on the watch more than the fact that you feel offended by my every word.

However, not be frustrated, the watch is growing well, and that's the most important thing


----------



## Jguitron

joecool said:


> Cuthbert,I know more than most, some of the frustration involved with a foum project,but I guarantee,if you stick with it to the end,you will gain a lot of satisfaction from the experience once it is completed successfully.and I genuinely believe it will be completed successfully and in good time if you are at the helm rather than anyone else.
> I don't think anyone who wants to own this project watch feels any different from myself
> And I think comrade Danilao's comment was only meant, in a way to say that the project will take as long as it takes,and you are at the mercy of suppliers timescales,so don't take it as your personal responsibility the things that are outwith your control
> No one here on this forum has any other wish than this watch gets into production,there is no time deadline to be met,and no penalty clause if it takes a little longer than first envisaged
> So comrade get back on this horse and round up the skills and materials to get it done....!


Amen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry the Wino

Blimey...

And I thought watch collecting would be 'genteel' especially after my experiences of motorsports forums. But you blokes get just as riled up as the car nuts!!

From my perspective its OK to blow off steam and vent frustrations, but when it gets too acrimonious people need to step away from the keyboard. Lets all just get along eh?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Barry the Wino said:


> Blimey...
> 
> And I thought watch collecting would be 'genteel' especially after my experiences of motorsports forums. But you blokes get just as riled up as the car nuts!!
> 
> From my perspective its OK to blow off steam and vent frustrations, but when it gets too acrimonious people need to step away from the keyboard. Lets all just get along eh?


 Who you calling 'genteel' .........You and me outside the school gates at 3 o clock!


----------



## Barry the Wino

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Who you calling 'genteel' .........You and me outside the school gates at 3 o clock!


Hahaha!!

You're on! It'll be stacks on out the front gate till teacher comes


----------



## scott59

I discovered this project a little bit late, so I'm not sure whose idea(s) it was in the first place, but it's a great one.

A new Vostock designed similarly to the Slava Amphibia / Zodiac Super Sea Wolf! Exactly what I was looking for before I even realized it - I was yeanring for a Zodiac, but it's more than I want to spend, and I didn't know about the Slava Amphibia. I should have continued to look around on this forum after I found the Vostock Zissou.....

I'm patient. As long as it takes for all the pieces to come together. I know it isn't easy. So hats off. 

No other watches on the horizon. C'mon guys, I say hopefully.


----------



## scott59

Added signature promo.


----------



## cuthbert

Danilao said:


> Mr. Cuthbert, I repeat another time, for clarity: here no one is complaining about the timing or about your work.
> Why don't you get angry with Meranom instead of wasting energy with issues that do not exist?
> 
> If you need an enemy, please, look for it elsewhere, I do not care of this play and I prefer to stay focused on the watch more than the fact that you feel offended by my every word.
> 
> However, not be frustrated, the watch is growing well, and that's the most important thing


As I wrote in my previous post my decision has nothing to do with the Russian forum where I have no problems with any user, but unfortunately elsewhere I had and I found the moderation (not Chascomm) promotes cyberbullism and insults against me from some scumbags who carried a thread insulting me for days after that I left saying I didn't want to escalate. This in order to make things clear that the problem is not this project (even if I find the wait for all these projects honestly frustrating, to be honest I wouldn't recommend Vostok for the next project until they are able to solve their internal organisation troubles) or people who write in f10.

Having said that I finally received after two months of silence the final rendering (or at least it's final in my opinion) that I post here:









I think this is the best that Meranom and Vostok can offer, as discussed for what I am concerned I am done with WUS but out of respect to the people who subscribed this project I will post the updates when I receive them from Meranom,I will also follow the other two projects I'm in.

Edit: received the answer on the delivery date:




> I don't know. In 2017. Second half.


I don't think I'll update you guys anytime soon.


----------



## Hemden

cuthbert said:


> As I wrote in my previous post my decision has nothing to do with the Russian forum where I have no problems with any user, but unfortunately elsewhere I had and I found the moderation (not Chascomm) promotes cyberbullism and insults against me from some scumbags who carried a thread insulting me for days after that I left saying I didn't want to escalate. This in order to make things clear that the problem is not this project (even if I find the wait for all these projects honestly frustrating, to be honest I wouldn't recommend Vostok for the next project until they are able to solve their internal organisation troubles) or people who write in f10.
> 
> Having said that I finally received after two months of silence the final rendering (or at least it's final in my opinion) that I post here:
> 
> View attachment 9993978
> 
> 
> I think this is the best that Meranom and Vostok can offer, as discussed for what I am concerned I am done with WUS but out of respect to the people who subscribed this project I will post the updates when I receive them from Meranom,I will also follow the other two projects I'm in.


Thanks for your work, Cuthbert, and sorry for what you are going through.

I find that render a stunner.

Regards,

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

This is a bad story. 
So, stay with us in f10 and forget the cyberbullies 

I agree with you on Vostok and Meranom, they are burdened by popularity. 

Anyway, I find the last drawing good, and we need your perseverance, without that the project would not come to this (yummy) point


----------



## cuthbert

Danilao said:


> This is a bad story.
> So, stay with us in f10 and forget the cyberbullies
> 
> I agree with you on Vostok and Meranom, they are burdened by popularity.
> 
> Aniway, I find the last drawing good, and we need your perseverance, without that the project would not come to this (yummy) point


I think somebody in Russia should start a microbrand or something like that, WUS is full with people that started this kind of business.


----------



## Hemden

cuthbert said:


> I think somebody in Russia should start a microbrand or something like that, WUS is full with people that started this kind of business.


Mate, people that work like you are hard to find. Keep your head up!

Regards,

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59

Final render looks great. Thanks for the timely update. And all your efforts.


----------



## Jguitron

Looks great!!! Let's take it and run!

Thank you for your persistence and hard work. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave098

cuthbert said:


> ...I finally received after two months of silence the final rendering...


Looks great! Thanks for all of your work on this. Me and my new strap will be patiently awaiting the watch.


----------



## Wimads

Hi Cuthbert,

I am sorry to hear about your bad experiences on WUS. I think this also places the way you've responded to frustrations regarding this project in a different light. At least for me it explains something about your attitude in this project and I can have sympathy for that. I can now understand how my comments may have been interpreted as hostile, even though there was not the slightest of such intention.

I also want to apologize for the way I've exited this project. I was merely frustrated because I did not understand you were coming from, now I do.

I cannot say other than I admire the perseverance with which you've continued this project despite these experiences, and I hope for everyone involved you can bring it to a successful ending.


cuthbert said:


> As I wrote in my previous post my decision has nothing to do with the Russian forum where I have no problems with any user, but unfortunately elsewhere I had and I found the moderation (not Chascomm) promotes cyberbullism and insults against me from some scumbags who carried a thread insulting me for days after that I left saying I didn't want to escalate. This in order to make things clear that the problem is not this project (even if I find the wait for all these projects honestly frustrating, to be honest I wouldn't recommend Vostok for the next project until they are able to solve their internal organisation troubles) or people who write in f10.
> 
> Having said that I finally received after two months of silence the final rendering (or at least it's final in my opinion) that I post here:
> 
> View attachment 9993978
> 
> 
> I think this is the best that Meranom and Vostok can offer, as discussed for what I am concerned I am done with WUS but out of respect to the people who subscribed this project I will post the updates when I receive them from Meranom,I will also follow the other two projects I'm in.
> 
> Edit: received the answer on the delivery date:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll update you guys anytime soon.


Sent by 2 thumbs.


----------



## Hemden

@Cuthbert, excuse me if I abuse of your experience with my questions, but... which would be the next logical step? Since this design has been warmly welcomed, should it already be sent to production, after stating the exact amount of pieces (and let the wait start) or should we await for more feedback or what is the logical sequence? Excuse my lack of experience, I'm not so familiar with this kind of design process 

Thanks and best greetings!



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchassasin

Render looks great better keep it this way! Delivery date second half of 2017 gives me plenty of room to save money for the watch.
Thank you for your effort of organising the project for us!


----------



## buldogge

Looks great...time to move forward.

Will we make a deposit to Meranom, or simply sit and wait until the watches are produced??

Thanks for all your hard work Cuthbert!

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## 2415b

Looks good!

I'm always surprised that Vostok struggles as hard as it does with production. There is obviously a demand for their product, but for whatever reason they struggle putting out the smallest of orders.


----------



## Uros TSI

To me this looks excellent and production delay will definately not deter me from staying in for it. Yell if it becomes necessary to pay part of price in advance. 

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## psco78

Cuthbert,
I'm sorry to hear about your ordeals; this forum is a place where like-minded enthusiasts can discuss, share, learn and - in the case of our project watch - create greatness, so it's sad that such a thing has happened to you.
I haven't been an active contributor when it comes to the design details of the watch, because I have always felt that things were progressing in the right direction. I'm quite sure that many others - call us the silent majority - feel the same. We have 200 watches on the order book and another 43 on the waiting list, that can count as a solid sign of trust for sure.
Finally, all design compromises taken into account, I feel we've ended up with a good design. Thanks to all the hard work of the project team and everyone who has contributed in the discussions. Thank you guys! :-!

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Aidanm

I've been away from this thread for some time. The final render looks great.

Many thanks to the project team for your hard work. I've just submitted the registration form. Hopefully I'll get onto the list.

Kind regards,

Aidan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

That render looks great! Again, thanks to Cuthbert and the design team for all the great work. The wait will only give us more time for buying straps!


----------



## cuthbert

Hemden said:


> @Cuthbert, excuse me if I abuse of your experience with my questions, but... which would be the next logical step? Since this design has been warmly welcomed, should it already be sent to production, after stating the exact amount of pieces (and let the wait start) or should we await for more feedback or what is the logical sequence? Excuse my lack of experience, I'm not so familiar with this kind of design process
> 
> Thanks and best greetings!
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Next steps? Simple: we wait.

I asked Meranom to send me a picture of the dial and hands prototypes once they are available and they will comply, when I get a pic I'll post it here for all to see as for what I understand in the NVCh-30 project the prototype case was not seen by the subscribers until the end. I hope not to receive any "bad surprise" on the matter, again if their supplier screws up something this entire project will be a waste of effort.

The recent pictures of the misaligned indexes on the 020 dials are quite alarming for me...I hope the best. For the quantity, we have 240 people in the list, so I don't think we should ask for 250 watches, hopefully out of these 240 200 will remain in the project when it will be time pay, again waiting for more than six months for now will discourage a lot of people who will probably forget about it entirely, some guys just joined WUS for this project.



2415b said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I'm always surprised that Vostok struggles as hard as it does with production. There is obviously a demand for their product, but for whatever reason they struggle putting out the smallest of orders.


For what I remember even before the collapse of the old big Vostok company they always complain about the lack of watchmakers in Chistopol, the old CEO in 2010 said that even if they paid them well (500 euros per month) they couldn't find people. With the demise of the old Soviet and Post Soviet giant things have gone even worse: if you notice on Meranom the SEs arrive in small batches (15, 20 watches) and they literally disappear in hours. Also, they lost quite a lot of capabilities (like the chapter ring construction, that was a big surprise for me), evidently they can't buy new machinery to retool so anything different from the old Soviet production cannot be made in house anymore.

What is even more surprising for me is that they still have to assemble half of total production of NVCh-30, and I've told clearly that even if they already had the special parts delivered today they would require months just to assemble 200 watches.


----------



## Hemden

cuthbert said:


> Next steps? Simple: we wait.
> 
> I asked Meranom to send me a picture of the dial and hands prototypes once they are available and they will comply, when I get a pic I'll post it here for all to see as for what I understand in the NVCh-30 project the prototype case was not seen by the subscribers until the end. I hope not to receive any "bad surprise" on the matter, again if their supplier screws up something this entire project will be a waste of effort.
> 
> The recent pictures of the misaligned indexes on the 020 dials are quite alarming for me...I hope the best. For the quantity, we have 240 people in the list, so I don't think we should ask for 250 watches, hopefully out of these 240 200 will remain in the project when it will be time pay, again waiting for more than six months for now will discourage a lot of people who will probably forget about it entirely, some guys just joined WUS for this project.


Thanks for the reply! I hope I will at least make it to the list 

Cheers!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

I forgot to mention that I really like this last caseback


----------



## Hemden

I also dig that caseback. Of course I can wait, but.. I can't wait to see the result! 

Cheers

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Danilao said:


> I forgot to mention that I really like this last caseback


Mmm...not me.

But we can't even change the caseback profile.


----------



## Hemden

cuthbert said:


> Mmm...not me.
> 
> But we can't even change the caseback profile.


What do you exactly mean? I've seen casebacks with different patterns made by Vostok. What would you change the can't be done, just as a matter of curiosity?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satinux

The final render looks great for me, like other camarade says... the silent majority are really happy with the work and effort put in this project, no complains, just a big thanks and keep the good work.
Cheers!

PD: The wait is not a issue for me, i buy 3 amphibias in the past to Meranom... and 3 or 4 months is "normal" considering the 15K trip to Chile


----------



## cuthbert

Hemden said:


> What do you exactly mean? I've seen casebacks with different patterns made by Vostok. What would you change the can't be done, just as a matter of curiosity?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


 The Slava caseback had a different profile, is was shallower (thus the watch feels thinner on the wrist) and with round edges, I hoped to get at least that but they net again.


----------



## WilliamT1974

The final render looks good, good enough that I hope to be able to move up from the waiting list to the main, getting-a-watch list.

Cyber stuff can bring out the worst in people. Bullying, constant complaints about everything etc...

So, for those of us that are new to project participation, do we check this topic in the forum often, or will we get a PM letting us know what to do when the next step comes?

Thank you for your hard work, Cuthbert. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil

Thanks for all the hard work Cuthbert :-!

*Attention*

There is now a free place in the main list. (highlighted red)

*#94* is available to any of the other members currently in the main list if they want to switch to it. It will be first come first served.

If somebody moves then their number will be free so keep checking the thread. Once the switching process is finished then the first member on the wait list will be added to the main list in the free space left.

This will be the process each time a slot becomes available.

Post your request in this thread.

Also If any member on the main or wait list has lost interest in the project please let me know by pm and I will remove you.

Regards,
Recoil


----------



## CMA22inc

Please move me up the list to #94
Thanks


Recoil said:


> Thanks for all the hard work Cuthbert :-!
> 
> *Attention*
> 
> There is now a free place in the main list. (highlighted red)
> 
> *#94* is available to any of the other members currently in the main list if they want to switch to it. It will be first come first served.
> 
> If somebody moves then their number will be free so keep checking the thread. Once the switching process is finished then the first member on the wait list will be added to the main list in the free space left.
> 
> This will be the process each time a slot becomes available.
> 
> Post your request in this thread.
> 
> Also If any member on the main or wait list has lost interest in the project please let me know by pm and I will remove you.
> 
> Regards,
> Recoil


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> The Slava caseback had a different profile, is was shallower (thus the watch feels thinner on the wrist) and with round edges, I hoped to get at least that but they net again.
> 
> View attachment 10005842


Well to be fair, the current casebacks are designed to be as slim as they can be, and since this watch is based off a 150 my guess there is no way to make the current casebacks any slimmer with a 2415 in it. Anyway, I like the simpler designed caseback far better than the wordy one.


----------



## cuthbert

2415b said:


> Well to be fair, the current casebacks are designed to be as slim as they can be, and since this watch is based off a 150 my guess there is no way to make the current casebacks any slimmer with a 2415 in it. Anyway, I like the simpler designed caseback far better than the wordy one.


I tried my 090 with a caseback from a auto Komandirskie of the Soviet era and it fits. Of course I know the metal is thinner but it results RECESSED inside the 090 profile:









Please notice the total "carved" area is bigger than a standard Amphibia case because the case is not as deep. And I found the watch very comfortable to wear, much more than in the standard configuration.


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> I tried my 090 with a caseback from a auto Komandirskie of the Soviet era and it fits. Of course I know the metal is thinner but it results RECESSED inside the 090 profile:
> 
> Please notice the total "carved" area is bigger than a standard Amphibia case because the case is not as deep. And I found the watch very comfortable to wear, much more than in the standard configuration.


No doubt it's more comfy to wear with that case back, but it is likely no longer 20ATM with that on there. I'm guessing that even the current amphibian case back deflect and deform quite a bit at depth.

On my wrist, which are pretty flat, the 150 case wears thin for it's size (even on a nato). But I think that is because the bezel is rather thin.

Speaking of straps, what's the deal with that? Are we getting a strap with this project?


----------



## cuthbert

What about a vintage tropic:









But tangerine tango?


----------



## scott59

2415b said:


> On my wrist, which are pretty flat, the 150 case wears thin for it's size (even on a nato).


What's the thickness measurement? I searched around, but couldn't find it. I suppose similar to the classic Amphibian?


----------



## cuthbert

scott59 said:


> What's the thickness measurement? I searched around, but couldn't find it. I suppose similar to the classic Amphibian?


All Amphibians are 15 mm thick. Of course smaller cases (420, 960) give the impression to be thicker. With the Orca Komandirskie caseback the 090 total thickness drop about 13.5mm and the lugs are the lowest part of the watch, so it sits more comfortably on my tiny wrist.


----------



## RFollia

Comrade, would it be possible to edit post #1 and put a link to the list to see who's in and who's not? Would make search much easier.
I guess I'm in.
Best regards


----------



## Chascomm

RFollia said:


> Comrade, would it be possible to edit post #1 and put a link to the list to see who's in and who's not? Would make search much easier.
> I guess I'm in.


I don't understand :-s The link to the registration spreadsheet is already there.


----------



## ronnypudding

cuthbert said:


> As I wrote in my previous post my decision has nothing to do with the Russian forum where I have no problems with any user, but unfortunately elsewhere I had and I found the moderation (not Chascomm) promotes cyberbullism and insults against me from some scumbags who carried a thread insulting me for days after that I left saying I didn't want to escalate. This in order to make things clear that the problem is not this project (even if I find the wait for all these projects honestly frustrating, to be honest I wouldn't recommend Vostok for the next project until they are able to solve their internal organisation troubles) or people who write in f10.
> 
> Having said that I finally received after two months of silence the final rendering (or at least it's final in my opinion) that I post here:
> 
> View attachment 9993978
> 
> 
> I think this is the best that Meranom and Vostok can offer, as discussed for what I am concerned I am done with WUS but out of respect to the people who subscribed this project I will post the updates when I receive them from Meranom,I will also follow the other two projects I'm in.
> 
> Edit: received the answer on the delivery date:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll update you guys anytime soon.


I will wait patiently. This has all the hallmarks of a great project watch, and one that I'm willing to put on the side burner, only to be presently surprised when it gets delivered. Thanks to everyone for their input and hard work!
Joe


----------



## Cafe Latte

I registered, if it ever gets off the ground I think it will be a very nice watch to have. 
Cheers
Chris


----------



## CierzoZgz

I agree with the comrades who likes the latest design showed.

That Tropical Tangerine Strap will fit great! Good option beside a darkest and more serious option which everyone could choose.


----------



## RFollia

Chascomm said:


> I don't understand :-s The link to the registration spreadsheet is already there.


Sorry! I thought that was the link to send the registration form!
There is no problem to wait, I will wait as long as needed. The project directors are doing a very hard work and meranom/Vostok are offering the best they can given their circumstances.
It's very obvious chinese manufacturers can churn out watch cases and whatever metal or plastic piece in minutes, because they have access to the latest computerised CNC lathes and toolings, the cost of which (zillions of $$$)is recovered very fast due to the enormous amount of orders (zillions of them).
Vostok cases are done by lathes programmed manually, and every different design of case or change of case needs a complete retooling. Brass cases are done by CNC and very fast, stainless ones take their time (much longer). I saw it with my own eyes in Chistopol nearly 2 years ago. That means I support the project and Vostok and give my gratitude to all taking and being part of it.
Большое спасибо


----------



## Barry the Wino

RFollia said:


> Sorry! I thought that was the link to send the registration form!
> There is no problem to wait, I will wait as long as needed. The project directors are doing a very hard work and meranom/Vostok are offering the best they can given their circumstances.
> It's very obvious chinese manufacturers can churn out watch cases and whatever metal or plastic piece in minutes, because they have access to the latest computerised CNC lathes and toolings, the cost of which (zillions of $$$)is recovered very fast due to the enormous amount of orders (zillions of them).
> Vostok cases are done by lathes programmed manually, and every different design of case or change of case needs a complete retooling. Brass cases are done by CNC and very fast, stainless ones take their time (much longer). I saw it with my own eyes in Chistopol nearly 2 years ago. That means I support the project and Vostok and give my gratitude to all taking and being part of it.
> Большое спасибо


I'm with ya...

Less hate more love, quite frankly all the bitterness and tomfoolery just makes me laugh.


----------



## duffhessian1776

You know you can count me in Chas!
Will the amount produced be expanded to cover those of us on the waiting list?


----------



## cuthbert

duffhessian1776 said:


> You know you can count me in Chas!
> Will the amount produced be expanded to cover those of us on the waiting list?


Usually in these projects 10 to 20% of the people drop out, also I will expect a lot of people to simply "forget" about it as the lead time to get the watch is going to be almost a year....so we leave as it is, I'm sure most of the people in the waiting list will get their watch....if we achieve 300 subscribers we can safely increase the quantity to 250.


----------



## Danilao

Cut, maybe we've to send to Meranom a brief like this:

"Dear Santa-Meranom-Klaus,
we're a small but enthusiast group of forumwatchers and we're waiting good news of the Vostok-ex-Slava Amphibian as gift for christmas.
Why don't you put a lot of good news in a box for us?
Our christmas three are sad without news from the Russian brothers.

Have a good time for your holydays and don't worry, for the watch we can also wait until the epiphany holidays

Riverenze,
your WUS's friends"

;-)


----------



## cuthbert

Danilao said:


> Cut, maybe we've to send to Meranom a brief like this:
> 
> "Dear Santa-Meranom-Klaus,
> we're a small but enthusiast group of forumwatchers and we're waiting good news of the Vostok-ex-Slava Amphibian as gift for christmas.
> Why don't you put a lot of good news in a box for us?
> Our christmas three are sad without news from the Russian brothers.
> 
> Have a good time for your holydays and don't worry, for the watch we can also wait until the epiphany holidays
> 
> Riverenze,
> your WUS's friends"
> 
> ;-)


Instead of that I received this cryptic message:



> Dear Alex,
> 
> The hand manufacturer uses Pantone A coated and uncoated system only,
> please advise which is the same Pantone as Pantone 17-1463 TCX.


:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s

I need support from the Pantologists...what was "Pantone A coated and uncoated system"? And what is the closest colour to Tangerine Tango?


----------



## Hemden

cuthbert said:


> I need support from the Pantologists...what was "Pantone A coated and uncoated system"? And what is the closest colour to Tangerine Tango?


Dear Cuthbert,

I am no Pantologist myself but have done a little research. Pantone seems to have different "collections" of colors, and it looks like Meranom's "dealers" only have some coated and uncoated collection (though which one is not specified). The chosen Tangerine Tango 17-1463 TCX color is part of the "Fashion, Home+Interiors Cotton" collection and the task is now to find out:

- which exact collections do these guys have
- which the closest color to Tangerine Tango in said collections is

In my research I have found this website: https://www.pantone.com/x-ref

If the "Fashion, Home+Interiors Cotton" is chosen and then the 17-1463 TCX Pantone color is selected, it is possible to choose any other collection and the closest Pantone color will be automatically displayed. I've tried choosing the collection "FORMULA GUIDE: Solid coated" and the closest color seems to be Pantone 179 C (C stands for coated). You can see a comparison of both color in the following image: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Tell me if I can be of further help!

Regards

Edit: for the record, I find PANTONE 3556 C from the "FORMULA GUIDE: Solid coated 112 new colors", should they have it, especially good:


http://imgur.com/tmXQP


----------



## cuthbert

Pantone 179C like this:









Or like this?









:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s:-s


----------



## Hemden

Well, I think we face many different problems here:

- The color saturation of each monitor
- The tolerances in the fabrication process of the color
- And, especially, the material the color is going to be painted on

Supposedly, "coated" families are for "coated" papers and should look very similar on them. Strangely enough, I would have thought the mug to be kind of coated but a possibility could be that the color has been applied before the coating (and then has been imitated on the paper).

I think we could scientifically only rely on an iterative approach: we send 2 possibilities, the "dealers" make some small sample (doesn't have to be the final hands), we get pics and then we judge. It would be very difficult otherwise.

Regards

EDIT: OK, I googled that very Pantone color and, although google automatically points me toward the "right" one (or our one  ) there are indeed a lot of pics with that strange orange. The results of PANTONE 3556 C seem more consistent. Should we try with that one and check if the providers have it? I would in anyway still consider the iterative process a must.

EDIT2: What about this one?


----------



## dinosaurs146

hi.Can I in?


----------



## joecool

Choosing Inks for Color Printing - Coated vs. Uncoated


----------



## cuthbert

Hemden said:


> Well, I think we face many different problems here:
> 
> - The color saturation of each monitor
> - The tolerances in the fabrication process of the color
> - And, especially, the material the color is going to be painted on
> 
> Supposedly, "coated" families are for "coated" papers and should look very similar on them. Strangely enough, I would have thought the mug to be kind of coated but a possibility could be that the color has been applied before the coating (and then has been imitated on the paper).
> 
> I think we could scientifically only rely on an iterative approach: we send 2 possibilities, the "dealers" make some small sample (doesn't have to be the final hands), we get pics and then we judge. It would be very difficult otherwise.
> 
> Regards
> 
> EDIT: OK, I googled that very Pantone color and, although google automatically points me toward the "right" one (or our one  ) there are indeed a lot of pics with that strange orange. The results of PANTONE 3556 C seem more consistent. Should we try with that one and check if the providers have it? I would in anyway still consider the iterative process a must.
> 
> EDIT2: What about this one?
> View attachment 10129098


This is red for me. It's not the colour we are looking for.


----------



## Hemden

cuthbert said:


> This is red for me. It's not the colour we are looking for.


 It was the other color suggested as similar for other "collection".

I guess we can't go further until they tell us which the provided ones are. I guess you've already done it, but.. can you please send this inquiry to Meranom?

Regards

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinosaurs146

Hi.How can I join it?


----------



## cuthbert

dinosaurs146 said:


> Hi.How can I join it?


Post number 1!!!



Hemden said:


> It was the other color suggested as similar for other "collection".
> 
> I guess we can't go further until they tell us which the *provided ones are*. I guess you've already done it, but.. can you please send this inquiry to Meranom?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Mmm? Provided ones? I don't get it....


----------



## Hemden

cuthbert said:


> Post number 1!!!
> 
> Mmm? Provided ones? I don't get it....


Pantone possibilities, albums, collections. We can't choose a color without. There are many albums for "coated" or "uncoated"

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge

cuthbert said:


> Post number 1!!!
> 
> Mmm? Provided ones? I don't get it....


Cuthbert...We need Meranom to tell us EXACTLY which Pantone collection/chart they are working from...and then...we can cross-reference to the original color choice!

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## cuthbert

buldogge said:


> Cuthbert...We need Meranom to tell us EXACTLY which Pantone collection/chart they are working from...and then...we can cross-reference to the original color choice!
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


Ok I will propose Orange 021C as originally recommended by Mister Mike:









Let's see what they say.


----------



## cuthbert

Ok it has been confirmed:









I hope our watch will be vibrant, energetic, positive and memorable too!


----------



## dutchassasin

Dont forget to change the orange dial colour also!


----------



## Danilao

cuthbert said:


> Ok it has been confirmed:
> 
> (...)
> 
> I hope our watch will be vibrant, energetic, positive and memorable too!


Ben fatto!
(AKA well done!)

;-)


----------



## WilliamT1974

So, for those who have participated in a forum project in the past: once your watch arrived, what did you do with it? Daily wear, or sealed in the box in your bottom dresser drawer, somewhere in between those things, something completely different?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge

WilliamT1974 said:


> So, for those who have participated in a forum project in the past: once your watch arrived, what did you do with it? Daily wear, or sealed in the box in your bottom dresser drawer, somewhere in between those things, something completely different?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


It's a ~$150 watch...just wear it (pretty sure that's what it's made for!)!

My 2c.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## lmrp

Hi, where I have to write to get out of this project? Here is OK or have I to send a message anywhere?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

lmrp said:


> Hi, where I have to write to get out of this project? Here is OK or have I to send a message anywhere?


Hope this helps.
From the first page of this thread:-
"If you no longer wish to be included in the project, please contact one of the project organizers. The project team consists of Cuthbert, Recoil, Pierluigi, Danilao and Helmpda"


----------



## cuthbert

lmrp said:


> Hi, where I have to write to get out of this project? Here is OK or have I to send a message anywhere?


Send a PM to recoil, he's in charge of the spreadsheet.


----------



## Jguitron

Easy cowboys, easy! I've got the women gifts and boxes in check, all good. Let's not blow this out of proportion, there was no speculation this was a hidden unique jewel. Thx for the translation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia

How much I love that orange shade!!


----------



## cuthbert

RFollia said:


> How much I love that orange shade!!


Hopefully it will look good in real life too. I hope they can show the prototype dial but it appears Meranom is very busy with the 2017 models.


----------



## Recoil

There are two free spaces available *#58* & *#86* .

If you want to swap to one of them post your request in this thread. (no pm's)

Recoil


----------



## WilliamT1974

If either #58 or #86 is still available, I would appreciate being moved up provided I'm allowed to move up from the wait list. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemden

WilliamT1974 said:


> If either #58 or #86 is still available, I would appreciate being moved up provided I'm allowed to move up from the wait list.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I guess like everybody else in the waiting list 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13

I would appreciate to be moved in the hard list however as having registered today i would understand i have to wait for my turn


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Recoil said:


> There are two free spaces available *#58* & *#86* .
> 
> If you want to swap to one of them post your request in this thread. (no pm's)
> 
> Recoil


If I you could please Mr recoil sir . I would like it if you could move up my two watches from positions *#175 and #194.

*P.S Just in case anyone thinks bad things ,One of these watches is for my son.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Next free place up the list I would like it, I think this is a great project, I cant wait for mine 
Chris


----------



## VWatchie

cuthbert said:


> Hopefully it will look good in real life too. I hope they can show the prototype dial but *it appears Meranom is very busy with the 2017 models*.


Yes, and it appears Meranom is very busy with their web site as well:

_"We are currently performing some scheduled maintenance. __We will be back as soon as possible. Please check back soon."

_It already looks pretty different.


----------



## Recoil

WilliamT1974 said:


> If either #58 or #86 is still available, I would appreciate being moved up provided I'm allowed to move up from the wait list.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk





bricem13 said:


> I would appreciate to be moved in the hard list however as having registered today i would understand i have to wait for my turn


Members are moved from the waitlist in the order they registered for the project when a place becomes available.



Confuse-a-cat said:


> If I you could please Mr recoil sir . I would like it if you could move up my two watches from positions *#175 and #194.
> 
> *P.S Just in case anyone thinks bad things ,One of these watches is for my son.


Done.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Done.[/QUOTE]

Thank you for doing that....Best Christmas present so far this year..

P.S. Thank you Recoil , for all your effort in this Project.


----------



## Lucifer

I would love to be put on the waitlist if possible. Do I have to register trough the docs?


----------



## cuthbert

Lucifer said:


> I would love to be put on the waitlist if possible. Do I have to register trough the docs?


Yes correct.


----------



## physioman

Can I enter in the wait list? I have been registered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil

physioman said:


> Can I enter in the wait list? I have been registered
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. You are now on the wait list.


----------



## Cosmograph

Hi I have just registered interest and would be happy to get on this project if it allows. Cheers


----------



## physioman

Is it possible to tell us how many people have registered to participate in the project?
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nunhgrader

I lost track but, want to make sure I am on the wait list as well


----------



## taike

physioman said:


> Is it possible to tell us how many people have registered to participate in the project?
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All information is in spreadsheet linked in first post. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...eztzUop2es/pubhtml?gid=1173598151&single=true
200 in main list, 55 in waiting list.



nunhgrader said:


> I lost track but, want to make sure I am on the wait list as well


You are not on wait list, but you are on main list


----------



## Recoil

#36 vacant.

Post your request here if you want to switch.

Recoil


----------



## bricem13

Yes please !!


----------



## Dave098

Recoil said:


> #36 vacant.
> 
> Post your request here if you want to switch.


I'd like to switch to #36 if that's still available.


----------



## Recoil

Dave098 said:


> I'd like to switch to #36 if that's still available.


Done.

benzienr now moved to main list.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Recoil said:


> Done.
> 
> benzienr now moved to main list.


Sorry I object to this I asked to be moved up this list when the next place was available!
Chris


----------



## Sowulo

Cafe Latte said:


> Sorry I object to this I asked to be moved up this list when the next place was available!
> Chris


I believe it is done not by request but by the list order...

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

Sowulo said:


> I believe it is done not by request but by the list order...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


Someone says me me me and they are moved up. I asked ages ago if a place becomes available I would like to move up. Not correct as I asked when the next free place was available to be given it.
Chris


----------



## bricem13

I asked as well before... could the rule be clarified? If by list order why ask?


----------



## Cafe Latte

bricem13 said:


> I asked as well before... could the rule be clarified? If by list order why ask?


I agree, this is not right, if it is list order great, if you can ask to be moved up great, but it needs to be done fair and this is not, I asked last time it was done ie someone moved up if I could be next and not someone new not right there needs it needs to be fair, this is not.
Chris


----------



## Hemden

Cafe Latte said:


> I agree, this is not right, if it is list order great, if you can ask to be moved up great, but it needs to be done fair and this is not, I asked last time it was done ie someone moved up if I could be next and not someone new not right there needs it needs to be fair, this is not.
> Chris


Mate, he is nobody new. It's a list and you can ask to be ADDED to it. Check the first post, it's an Excel sheet lol. You can fill a form to be added to it and there are LOTS of people waiting, me included.

Greetings

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

When someone on the main list drops out, Recoil lists the open number here. Anybody already on the main list can post here to switch if they like the open number. After that, the next person on the waiting list is promoted to the main list. It is all first come first served. If you are already in the waiting list, you just wait your turn. It wouldn't make sense if you could jump the queue by calling out.


----------



## Crunchnolo

This is needless work for recoil. Don't move anybody around on the list. Just strike out the name of anyone on the list who drops out then skip over that person when/if production starts in a year. First ones on the main list get the first batches of watches and the first ones on the waiting list get moved into the main list first. Simple, less work and fair for everyone.


----------



## Cafe Latte

taike said:


> When someone on the main list drops out, Recoil lists the open number here. Anybody already on the main list can post here to switch if they like the open number. After that, the next person on the waiting list is promoted to the main list. It is all first come first served. If you are already in the waiting list, you just wait your turn. It wouldn't make sense if you could jump the queue by calling out.


Apologies, all good then..
Chris


----------



## Recoil

Thank you taike for the explanation, that's it in a nutshell.
If everybody thinks there is no need to advertise a free number then I will just move the next member up from the wait list.
I don't mind switching numbers.
Recoil


----------



## nunhgrader

taike said:


> All information is in spreadsheet linked in first post. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...eztzUop2es/pubhtml?gid=1173598151&single=true
> 200 in main list, 55 in waiting list.
> 
> You are not on wait list, but you are on main list


Sorry been away - thank you for the information - back at home catching up!

I am so excited for this project - I think the choices made are awesome and think everybody will be very happy upon arrival.


----------



## joecool

taike said:


> When someone on the main list drops out, Recoil lists the open number here. Anybody already on the main list can post here to switch if they like the open number. After that, the next person on the waiting list is promoted to the main list. It is all first come first served. If you are already in the waiting list, you just wait your turn. It wouldn't make sense if you could jump the queue by calling out.


As always,mate, the voice of reason with a succint explanation.....cool! And always appreciated...you da mayn!


----------



## Crunchnolo

Recoil said:


> Thank you taike for the explanation, that's it in a nutshell.
> If everybody thinks there is no need to advertise a free number then I will just move the next member up from the wait list.
> I don't mind switching numbers.
> Recoil





taike said:


> When someone on the main list drops out, Recoil lists the open number here. Anybody already on the main list can post here to switch if they like the open number.


I agree that you shouldn't advertise free numbers but that's not what taike wrote. Considering what he wrote and the likes and praise his post generated, I think there are people who think open positions on the list should be up for grabs when people drop out.


----------



## RFollia

So great to see some news, that the project is going on even though we will have to wait. We don't have to transfer any sum yet do we?
The way to proceed will be similar to NBvch-30?
Happy New Year to everyone with a bit of delay
Best regards
Robert


----------



## cuthbert

RFollia said:


> So great to see some news, that the project is going on even though we will have to wait. We don't have to transfer any sum yet do we?
> The way to proceed will be similar to NBvch-30?
> Happy New Year to everyone with a bit of delay
> Best regards
> Robert


Don't worry, we are doing the same thing: once the watch is ready the people in the list will receive an email from Meranom, so even if we'll have to wait for a while there won't be any deposit given for something that will take a while to be delivered.


----------



## Uros TSI

So if I understood correctly. When someone from the top 200 drops out, another one from top 200 can take that number, and after that, number one from the wait list takes free slot in top 200?

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## devilsbite

Hey all. Just wanted to chime in and give the thread a bump.

Had to dig it up to make the sig pic a hotlink. About time I update my signature.

Very excited to see where we get in 2017, I'm belted in!


----------



## Moka

Hallo everybody! I`m new here and don't know yet how is it works.
I tried to sign for the waiting list of Amfibia,but not sure if i did it successful because i don't see my name on the list.
Can somebody help me? 
Thank you!


----------



## cuthbert

Moka said:


> Hallo everybody! I`m new here and don't know yet how is it works.
> I tried to sign for the waiting list of Amfibia,but not sure if i did it successful because i don't see my name on the list.
> Can somebody help me?
> Thank you!


Recoil is in charge of the spreadsheet, but if you inserted your nick in the form there shouldn't be any problem, just have faith.


----------



## Moka

Oh,thank you!! So,I`ll wait.
Do you think I have chance at all to get this watch?


----------



## cuthbert

I seriously doubt all the people of the list will pay, and in any case if we reach 300subscribers we'll ask for 250 watches.


----------



## Dave098

Once again, I'd like to offer my heartfelt thanks to all of those that have worked so hard on this project.

I've created a new signature banner for anyone who's interested. Right click and help yourself!


----------



## Moka

cuthbert said:


> I seriously doubt all the people of the list will pay, and in any case if we reach 300subscribers we'll ask for 250 watches.


Sounds not bad! Do you know already when the watches should be ready?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gulshat

привет. 
Я подписался для списка ожидания Amfibia, я отправил запрос я не вижу мое имя в списке. тут два списка что это значит?
Может ли кто нибудь мне помочь? хочу купит эти часы очень хотя бы один если получиться два .
Спасибо


----------



## gulshat

hi. 
I signed up for the waiting list Amfibia, I sent a request I don't see my name in the list. there are two list what does that mean?
Can anyone help me? I want to buy this watch is very at least one if possible two .
Thank you


----------



## gulshat

здравствуйте почему меня нет в списке я все зделал правильно. или опозданием пишут ? ответе пожалуйста кто нибудь. спасибо


----------



## cuthbert

gulshat said:


> здравствуйте почему меня нет в списке я все зделал правильно. или опозданием пишут ? ответе пожалуйста кто нибудь. спасибо
> View attachment 10706690


You can order two watches, if you read the spreadsheet you'll notice somebody has done it already.



Moka said:


> Oh,thank you!! So,I`ll wait.
> Do you think I have chance at all to get this watch?


Meranom is dodging this bullet, so far it appears that the crowns are arriving soon.


----------



## gulshat

спасибо. когда добавят меня список? когда надо будет платить за часы ?


----------



## Moka

cuthbert said:


> You can order two watches, if you read the spreadsheet you'll notice somebody has done it already.
> 
> Meranom is dodging this bullet, so far it appears that the crowns are arriving soon.


Unterstand...
Thank you for answer!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gulshat

привет. через сколько тебе добавили в список мока ?


----------



## gulshat

[QUOTE = Мока; 38163738] Unterstand ...  
Спасибо за ответ!

Gesendet фон iPhone мит Tapatalk [/ QUOTE]
привет. через сколько тебе добавили в список мока ?


----------



## Moka

gulshat said:


> [QUOTE = Мока; 38163738] Unterstand ...
> Спасибо за ответ!
> 
> Gesendet фон iPhone мит Tapatalk [/ QUOTE]
> привет. через сколько тебе добавили в список мока ?


About one day.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gulshat

спасибо. добавили отличные часы амфибия


----------



## gulshat

[QUOTE = Hello, the discussion was what the belt will have hours ? thank you; 38174714] спасибо. добавили отличные часы амфибия
View attachment 10711386
[/ QUOTE]


----------



## gulshat

Hello, the discussion was what the belt will have hours ? thank you


----------



## gulshat

I suggest to order the same strap on the watch amphibious. thank you. for anyone who is against?


----------



## gulshat

I suggest to order the same strap on the watch amphibious. thank you. for anyone who is against?


----------



## gulshat

I suggest to order the same strap on the watch amphibious. thank you. for anyone who is against?


----------



## hseldon

Hi Gulshat,

my understanding is that the watch will not come with a strap, Soviet style.


----------



## hseldon

Привет Gulshat,
Я не думаю, что часы будут идти с ремешком, как в советские времена. 

PS, has a decision been made on what type of box it will come in? Will it be the Soviet style square plastic case? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2500M_Sub

This is a cool watch, I signed up via the registration form so fingers crossed I get one!

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Dave098

hseldon said:


> my understanding is that the watch will not come with a strap, Soviet style.


True. There's even a separate thread where a few of us discussed strap options.


----------



## rothko

Dave098 said:


> True. There's even a separate thread where a few of us discussed strap options.


I almost forgot about that thread. I need to do an update - 2 of my straps have arrived since posting there!


----------



## gulshat

hi friends. Chistopol watch factory produced for the Spanish forum, these watches look through the link. thank you https://www.relojes-especiales.com/...iones-vostok-relojes-especiales-se-ii-422528/


----------



## Nearco

Hello everyone. I have one of these watches of the spanish forum RE. Before this project I didn't have a 150 Vostok case to figure out how to dress it with the proper strap. Now I can say that is a difficult issue. As another forum partner has said before, the 150 case has the springbars holes at the same position than the 90 case. That means there is a big gap between the case and the strap. The Vostok milanaise looks, in my opinion, badly placed. Here is a photo, taken from RE forum:










The leather straps could hide better this gap, but only if are thick enough. Here's mine with a Vostok strap, and the result didn't convinced me very much...










Another issue is that many watches of this project, maybe an entire batch, come with a misalignement of the holes. If you follow the link in the previous post (and speak spanish, like the Whitehouse twitter account), you can learn more about it.

So, in my opinion, the best aesthetic solution for the 150 is a Nato strap. This strap fill the gaps and also hide the misalignement. Here is mine after change it:










I think we are luckier than the RE project, because that watch has an artwork in its caseback (Leonov first spacewalk), and the Nato hide it. Our caseback is less impressive, and the watch doesn't lose if it is hidden

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gulshat

hi. if anyone is interested sell watch Slava amphibian. thank you


----------



## hseldon

Dave098 said:


> True. There's even a separate thread where a few of us discussed strap options.


I forgot about that too. I intend to get a metal and a rubber one for mine, but waiting until I know when the watch will be delivered first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gulshat

часы будут готовы летом .когда точно не знаю


----------



## Racerke

Have put myself on the wait list, this watch looks beautiful! 👌


----------



## Racerke

gulshat said:


> часы будут готовы летом .когда точно не знаю


Do i translate right? : the watch will come somewhere in summer.

Or is it scheduled for some other time?


----------



## cuthbert

Racerke said:


> Do i translate right? : the watch will come somewhere in summer.
> 
> Or is it scheduled for some other time?


They never communicated me any official date, I would be curious to know how other people know.


----------



## gulshat

здравствуйте уважаемые участники.я связался с Мераном — часы «Восток» спросил когда будет часы готовы они мне ответили что будут готовы где то середине года выходит будет готово начале лета. спасибо за внимание уважаемые участники форума.


----------



## gulshat

здравствуйте уважаемые участники.я связался с Мераном - часы «Восток» спросил когда будет часы готовы они мне ответили что будут готовы где то середине года выходит будет готово начале лета. спасибо за внимание уважаемые участники форума.


----------



## gulshat

я готов даже сегодня купит этих часов они очень винтажные.спасибо группе что заказал эти часы прекракрасна.огромное спасибо организаторам этого проекта.еще раз спасибо друзья.


----------



## Sowulo

Basically what comrade Gulshat is saying that he contacted Meranom and he was told watches will be available in the middle of the year. 
He is also very thankful for this project and is hoping to get hands on one of the watches

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

It would make a great summer watch on a blue isofrane strap!


----------



## CVega

Hi Guys,

Am I still late to sign up for this project?. Is there a form?.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

CVega said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Am I still late to sign up for this project?. Is there a form?.


First post ;-)


----------



## CVega

Danilao said:


> First post ;-)


Yes, I am new around this forum. Looking forward participating and spending some time around here. Thank you.

Cesar

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Welcome. This is really friendly forum.


----------



## rothko

CVega said:


> Yes, I am new around this forum. Looking forward participating and spending some time around here. Thank you.
> 
> Cesar
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Welcome Cesar. The initial sign-up is over but you can fill out the form to go on the waiting list. All the forms and information is in post 1 of this thread.


----------



## CVega

Rothko... done. Thank you.


----------



## VWatchie

Sowulo said:


> Basically what comrade Gulshat is saying that he contacted Meranom and he was told watches will be available in the middle of the year.
> He is also very thankful for this project and is hoping to get hands on one of the watches
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


Not that it adds much but this is how Google translate translates that Russian message to English:

_"Hello dear uchastniki.ya contacted Meran - hours "East" asked when the clocks are ready, they told me it will be ready somewhere in the middle of the year leaves will be ready early summer. Thank you for your attention dear forum participants."_


----------



## cuthbert

First official update after a while:

































Perhaps the crown should be thinner?


----------



## rothko

cuthbert said:


> Perhaps the crown should be thinner?


Thanks for the update. This is getting exciting. 3 to 12 more months to go!

The originals do seem to have a thinner crown. If Vostok could get theirs thinner that would be awesome, but I'm not sure if they would redesign a crown just for this.... would they?


----------



## buldogge

The crown looks like the renderings on page 1...but...*does appear thicker* than the Meranom line drawings, also on page 1.

Personally, I am fine with either...the thinner crown will look little less "stock".

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## gulshat

тоньше корону будет выглядеть немного меньше


----------



## gulshat




----------



## gulshat

Оригиналы, кажется, имеют более тонкую корону


----------



## Racerke

Like the crown, fits nice with the case. The original seems to have a small gap between.


----------



## VWatchie

cuthbert said:


> First official update after a while:
> 
> View attachment 10798546
> 
> 
> Perhaps the crown should be thinner?


Not if you ask me! This is a _"diver's tool"_ (not a dress watch) and that's what the crown should radiate. BTW, it looks great! :-! Thanks!


----------



## VWatchie

gulshat said:


> View attachment 10802002
> тоньше корону будет выглядеть немного меньше


Да, я, безусловно, согласен с вами! (Yes, I definitely agree with you!)


----------



## Dave098

I don't have strong feelings on the matter, but I wouldn't want to quibble about the crown if doing so would delay the project any further.


----------



## fliegerchrono

cuthbert said:


> First official update after a while:
> 
> View attachment 10798546
> 
> 
> View attachment 10798570
> 
> 
> View attachment 10798578
> 
> 
> View attachment 10798594
> 
> 
> Perhaps the crown should be thinner?


I LIKE it!


----------



## Chascomm

Dave098 said:


> I don't have strong feelings on the matter, but I wouldn't want to quibble about the crown if doing so would delay the project any further.


That is exactly how I feel.


----------



## synaptyx

I like big crowns and I cannot lie! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

Dave098 said:


> I don't have strong feelings on the matter, but I wouldn't want to quibble about the crown if doing so would delay the project any further.


Although I like the crown on the original, I have to agree that it is not a point to quibble over and further delay the project. Besides, I hear that a bigger crown means that there's more to hold on to!


----------



## RFollia

Watch looks great! Hope to get my hands on it. 
Besides, Comrades, any news about payment or prepayment!
Best regards!


----------



## Barry the Wino

Hi moderators

Do we have any updates on when things will get going? 

cheers
john


----------



## heimdalg

Due to some personal problems I am forced to give up this project.
I am sorry.
I want to be deleted from the main list.


----------



## heimdalg

Sorry.
Double post.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Very sorry to lose you Heimdalg 

If it is ok with you... and the organisers , could I ask if I could be moved up in the main list from number 86 to your Position (Number 3).


----------



## Crunchnolo

Confuse-a-cat said:


> If I you could please Mr recoil sir . I would like it if you could move up my two watches from positions *#175 and #194.*





Confuse-a-cat said:


> If it is ok with you... and the organisers , could I ask if I could be moved up in the main list from number 86 to your Position (Number 3).


So you went from #175 and #194 to #58 and #86 and now you want to jump again to #3. Seems fair.

I think from now on we're just moving everyone up one in the spreadsheet when a spot opens up.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Crunchnolo said:


> So you went from #175 and #194 to #58 and #86 and now you want to jump again to #3. Seems fair.
> 
> I think from now on we're just moving everyone up one in the spreadsheet when a spot opens up.





taike said:


> When someone on the main list drops out, Recoil lists the open number here. Anybody already on the main list can post here to switch if they like the open number. After that, the next person on the waiting list is promoted to the main list. It is all first come first served. If you are already in the waiting list, you just wait your turn. It wouldn't make sense if you could jump the queue by calling out.


Glad you think it's fair Crunchnolo, I was a little worried about it myself 
As I said, if it's ok with the Organizers. 
Believe me everyone it won't break my heart if I don't move and the last thing I want to do is upset anyone but I thought we had already been through this back on post number 890. And, remember "_you don't ask, you don't get_."


----------



## Crunchnolo

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Glad you think it's fair Crunchnolo, I was a little worried about it myself
> As I said, if it's ok with the Organizers.
> Believe me everyone it won't break my heart if I don't move and the last thing I want to do is upset anyone but I thought we had already been through this back on post number 890. And, remember "_you don't ask, you don't get_."


No disrespect intended towards taike, a valued contributor to the forum, but I think the pertinent post is actually 893.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Crunchnolo said:


> No disrespect intended towards taike, a valued contributor to the forum, but I think the pertinent post is actually 893.


Crunchnolo , I am absolutely sure that your intentions are worthy,Referring to your post at 891 when you stated "This is needless work for recoil" and I agree that Recoil and the other organizers are doing an excellent job and that there is no way we would be at this point without their hard work .
However, I read Recoils wording in the post 893 you mention , where he favorably references Taike's wording "Anybody already on the main list can post here to switch if they like the open number "and Recoil says "I don't mind switching numbers." I take that as exactly what it says.

Also in that same post Recoil wrote "If everybody thinks there is no need to advertise a free number then I will just move the next member up from the wait list"..so I had a quick look through the posts and, other than your posts ,saw no great consensus to change to this, believe me, if it had, I would have absolutely no problem with that. I feel that I have made it clear that the organizers are doing the work they should have the last say on these matters ,or even take position #3 for themselves if they so desire.
As I have said , I think your intentions are good but maybe your motives are not clear to everyone. Could I be very bold and suggest that you state clearly that you personally are Ok with your position 122 on the main list and that you do not wish to "Jump" up that list yourself.
Please remember that at the end of the day no matter how it happens people on the top of the wait list end up on the main list.

I truly hope you do not think the worst of this, and that I wish to have the final word here, but I think that it is best that we end this here and leave this issue in the hands of the organizers.I am good with whatever they think as I am very happy to know that both me and my son are still going to end up with one of these fantastic watches.


----------



## mp3user

Hi guys, I also from Mother Russia =) Glad to meet you all!
How can I get to the list? 
And yes Dmitrii from Meranom says factory take just 2 limited editions watches per year. Yours would be first, and designs so incredible.
I want to share with you 2nd LE for this year.


----------



## mp3user

Im really sorry fro previous post with huge pic =( And I dont know how to fix it. Maybe moderator can?


----------



## DJW GB

We like big pic's and welcome.

Billy Super Duper


----------



## Recoil

heimdalg said:


> Due to some personal problems I am forced to give up this project.
> I am sorry.
> I want to be deleted from the main list.


Ok heimdalg no problem.

Only getting around to this now.

To avoid any more potential disputes the committee has decided to offer the free place the next member on the wait list and continue that process going forward.

Recoil
on behalf of the committee


----------



## scott59

Scott_59_ here. 

Completely by coincidence I ended up with #159 when I was added to the list. And I already have a watch with #059 (by request) and another with #259 (long story). So it fits right in between very nicely for me. Life is strange. I do not feel compelled to continue the series though -


----------



## Paw Patrol

mp3user said:


> Hi guys, I also from Mother Russia =) Glad to meet you all!
> How can I get to the list?
> And yes Dmitrii from Meranom says factory take just 2 limited editions watches per year. Yours would be first, and designs so incredible.
> I want to share with you 2nd LE for this year.
> View attachment 11055850
> View attachment 11055858
> View attachment 11055866


Hello. I have just registered for this project watch. The waiting list looks really long, don't think I will make it.

The 2nd limited edition above looks great. How do we get more info on that?


----------



## Cafe Latte

Paw Patrol said:


> Hello. I have just registered for this project watch. The waiting list looks really long, don't think I will make it.
> 
> The 2nd limited edition above looks great. How do we get more info on that?


Yes what is it, how do we get one and what movement?
Chris


----------



## cuthbert

Paw Patrol said:


> Hello. I have just registered for this project watch. The waiting list looks really long, don't think I will make it.
> 
> The 2nd limited edition above looks great. How do we get more info on that?


Hello Paw Patrol, you are new here and perhaps you are not aware that due to WUS policy we cannot have two projects running at the same time. We already did that last year with the Ratnik project with the result that the WUS project that was meant to be delivered for Christmas 2016 has not delivered yet. Also currently the Vostok's production capability is limited, it took them 3 years to make the NVCh-30 and they couldn't deliver all the watches until now, the Compressor project still has to reach the prototype stage and we have six months of delay, so I would like to ask you the favour not to ask Meranom to work on a new project until they have delivered the watches of this project, more than 200 people have been waiting since February 2016 this diver.


----------



## Chascomm

Paw Patrol said:


> The 2nd limited edition above looks great. How do we get more info on that?


That watch is entirely unconnected with this project or this forum.


----------



## mp3user

Cuthbert: Yes you are right. Vostok plant has limited capacity to make original watches. And they take just 2 LE series per year.
Chascomm: And you are right. This project for fans of Meranom, for one of russian social network(i dont know may i put some url here) group. And its seems project has been started at end of the year.

And i understand yours w8 list is so long but maybe Lady Serendipity will be kind to me.


----------



## Paw Patrol

cuthbert said:


> Paw Patrol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I have just registered for this project watch. The waiting list looks really long, don't think I will make it.
> 
> The 2nd limited edition above looks great. How do we get more info on that?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Paw Patrol, you are new here and perhaps you are not aware that due to WUS policy we cannot have two projects running at the same time. We already did that last year with the Ratnik project with the result that the WUS project that was meant to be delivered for Christmas 2016 has not delivered yet. Also currently the Vostok's production capability is limited, it took them 3 years to make the NVCh-30 and they couldn't deliver all the watches until now, the Compressor project still has to reach the prototype stage and we have six months of delay, so I would like to ask you the favour not to ask Meranom to work on a new project until they have delivered the watches of this project, more than 200 people have been waiting since February 2016 this diver.
Click to expand...

Noted with thanks cuthbert.


----------



## cuthbert

mp3user said:


> Cuthbert: Yes you are right. Vostok plant has limited capacity to make original watches. And they take just 2 LE series per year.
> Chascomm: And you are right. This project for fans of Meranom, for one of russian social network(i dont know may i put some url here) group. And its seems project has been started at end of the year.
> 
> And i understand yours w8 list is so long but maybe Lady Serendipity will be kind to me.


So far Vostok has proved to have serious difficulties in delivering those projects, I would recommend not to put too much pressure on them. Besides the NVCh-30, the Compressor and the WUS watch of the year in 2017 they are supposed to introduce the new 1967 and the new line of Amfibia...they also have suppliers' problems as well, I just hope that in our case the things will go fine but few things that were given for agreed have been rediscussed and this created some friction. For the waiting list I think you and mp3user should NOT worry about it, as if we get 300 subscribers we will ask for 250 watches, what you should be afraid of are possible delays as well as components delivered that are not like the original design intent. Personally I'll feel relatively safe just when I'll see the protype of the bezel, hands and especially the dial.


----------



## cuthbert

Bad news I'm afraid, after many months Meranom's supplier changed idea and decided they cannot make the lumed triangle on the bezel, they proposed to switch to a lumed dot but after some discussion we concluded it's better to keep the triangle in order to avoid to make another Seiko/Rolex bezel.

Hopefully they won't come telling other "surprises" regarding hands and dial.


----------



## Barry the Wino

Okay...

Without agitating any of the more excitable persons invested in this venture ,is there any hope this project will get delivered in 2017?

I'm not interested in Pantone colours or other such drivel.

I just want the watch we thought was coming down the pike 6 months ago.

cheers
BarrytheWino


----------



## 2415b

Doesn't matter, we all know Vostok lume really isn't worth a damn anyway.


----------



## rothko

That bezel looks great regardless of lume. Pantone 5783 is a very nice shade of drivel. 

I think this one will be well worth the wait! Thanks again to Cuthbert and the others involved to get this off the ground. I can't imagine the frustrations in dealing with things beyond your control at times.


----------



## cuthbert

Barry the Wino said:


> Okay...
> 
> Without agitating any of the more excitable persons invested in this venture ,is there any hope this project will get delivered in 2017?
> 
> I'm not interested in Pantone colours or other such drivel.
> 
> I just want the watch we thought was coming down the pike 6 months ago.
> 
> cheers
> BarrytheWino


 Barry, I understand your frustration, which is the same for each subscriber of this project...yes you are right, originally they promised December 2016, then without pointing fingers the project was put on hold because of the Ratnik, we restarted on May according to WUS regulations, while at the beginning it was said April 2017 later this has been taken back. I asked Meranom again I hope to give some update soon, at the moment just the crown is ready but I hope to report progresses soon.


----------



## joecool

cuthbert said:


> Barry, I understand your frustration, which is the same for each subscriber of this project...yes you are right, originally they promised December 2016, then without pointing fingers the project was put on hold because of the Ratnik, we restarted on May according to WUS regulations, while at the beginning it was said April 2017 later this has been taken back. I asked Meranom again I hope to give some update soon, at the moment just the crown is ready but I hope to report progresses soon.


Sure looks like a pointy finger


----------



## rothko

joecool said:


> Sure looks like a pointy finger


Which is exactly what I said to the doctor who asked me "Have you had your prostate checked lately?"

Joking aside, everyone needs to vent a little now and then. Maybe when this project gets delivered in 2018 we'll have a dodgeball tournament against the Ratniks, NVCh 30's and the evil Fidel project folks.


----------



## cuthbert

rothko said:


> That bezel looks great regardless of lume. Pantone 5783 is a very nice shade of drivel.
> 
> I think this one will be well worth the wait! Thanks again to Cuthbert and the others involved to get this off the ground. I can't imagine the frustrations in dealing with things beyond your control at times.


I'll ask some professional modders if they can do that.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

rothko said:


> That bezel looks great regardless of lume. Pantone 5783 is a very nice shade of drivel.
> 
> I think this one will be well worth the wait! Thanks again to Cuthbert and the others involved to get this off the ground. I can't imagine the frustrations in dealing with things beyond your control at times.


Ahh...Pantone 5783/drivel That colour brings back memories :think:

Ohh.... that's right my children's nappies after veggie baby food.


----------



## dutchassasin

In order to achieve my dream goal of owning a strela / okeah i have to make sacrifices. 
One such sacrifice is this wonderful project, please remove me from the list.


----------



## Blitzkrieg

any news about project?


----------



## cuthbert

Blitzkrieg said:


> any news about project?


 Sorry... no.  I will asked again today.


----------



## Barry the Wino

So...

I looked into that Pantone thing-a-majig and it appears that people who care about such stuff, such as the difference between Melon and Chartreuse might get a teensy bit worked up if you mix up their colour palette. At work we have khaki, some shades of green and black... lots of black.

Now

Without ruffling any more feathers or offending the colour purists how we tracking watch delivery wise?


----------



## cuthbert

According to the latest news, dials and hands are in production....I am curious to see how they are coming out.


----------



## Uros TSI

Okay, that is the hard part. I suppose they have the cases and movements, we need bezels and casebacks, which I think are laser engraved so they are not a problem. 

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## rothko

Thanks Cuthbert. We appreciate your constructive contributions in this thread. 

I hope they get the shades of Melon and Chartreuse just right or I'm going to be really mad.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Good news! I already thought this was not going to be my new "summer 2017" watch so I bought another one 
Lugsize..... 22mm wasn't it?
Oh, and by the way, can't wait to have this one in the mailbox too!


----------



## cuthbert

Yes it was.

Again I would have been happier if I were shown a prototype before sending those components in production.


----------



## fliegerchrono

cuthbert said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> Again I would have been happier if I were shown a prototype before sending those components in production.


Probably didn't fit into their five year economic programme.....


----------



## cuthbert

fliegerchrono said:


> Probably didn't fit into their five year economic programme.....


Something like that.


----------



## RFollia

cuthbert said:


> According to the latest news, dials and hands are in production....I am curious to see how they are coming out.


These are relly good news!


----------



## codeture

Couldn't agree more... 

At least there is something progressing.

Thanks cuthbert

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia

Please let us know whenever a new payment or further action from us is required


----------



## VWatchie

RFollia said:


> Please let us know whenever a new payment or further action from us is required


Just to make sure; so far we haven't been required to make any payments, right? Just want to make sure I did miss it!?


----------



## Jguitron

You're right as far as I know from 7-9 month of following


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

RFollia said:


> Please let us know whenever a new payment or further action from us is required


No payment will be done until the watches are if they are ready AND they meet our expectations.


----------



## cuthbert

Picture of the dial.


----------



## monocel

It's good to know that things are progressing. Just wanted to know if this is just an early prototype? Since the missing horizontal brushing immediately caught my attention.


----------



## messyGarage

Very nice! Love the faux chapter ring


----------



## cuthbert

monocel said:


> It's good to know that things are progressing. Just wanted to know if this is just an early prototype? Since the missing horizontal brushing immediately caught my attention.


Yes you are correct, but unfortunately we reached to a point in which it was made clear they will deliver what they want when they want...I am sorry to say that, we tried hard to deliver a project at the height of the subscribers' aspirations.

However the dial is matt, the faux chapter ring has a nice 3D effect and the orange shade looks good to me, let's try to value the positive points.


----------



## Danilao

monocel said:


> Since the missing horizontal brushing immediately caught my attention.


Gone :-/

Like the lumed triangle on the bezel and -I see- the tangerine tango now orange...

By the way it's a nice dial and the indexes are really great 
So, Meranom, please, help us to keep this Project great!


----------



## Hemden

The colors I would have expected more like in the renders, but it's a good start. I'm excited about the dial and the final price..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## schieper

I like it. Nice. And in defence of the manufacturer, i can understand they only partly facilitate our whisches cause if in the end, nobody buys, they are stuck with a batch of fuglies. And who knows, this might just be the traditional way of doing business in mother russia. An experience we get included for freeanyway, looking foreward to the delivery date. Might even opt for a second one.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 11850994
> 
> 
> Picture of the dial.


Wonderful!!!!!



Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

Thanks for the update. Shame about the compromises, but in the end end I believe it will look fine.


----------



## tokareva

It looks good,but I still think it would have looked better and more interesting with Boctok on the dial,especially since it also says Amphibia on the back.But you guys are the watch experts,I'm just along for the ride.


----------



## WilliamT1974

The dial looks great. Hopefully I can move up onto the active list before the project is completed. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

tokareva said:


> It looks good,but I still think it would have looked better and more interesting with Boctok on the dial,especially since it also says Amphibia on the back.But you guys are the watch experts,I'm just along for the ride.


I'm with you. Восток in the dial better than Амфибия


----------



## CierzoZgz

The reason to my vote for "Амфибия" instead of "Boctok" on the dial (and the reason because that option won, I think), was the homage-oriented design. 
If we want a "new" Slava Amphibia made by Vostok for us, and they can't put "Slava" for obvious reasons, it will be better an "Amphibia" than "Boctok" or the B. And graphically more attractive, too.


----------



## Jguitron

CierzoZgz said:


> The reason to my vote for "Амфибия" instead of "Boctok" on the dial (and the reason because that option won, I think), was the homage-oriented design.
> If we want a "new" Slava Amphibia made by Vostok for us, and they can't put "Slava" for obvious reasons, it will be better an "Amphibia" than "Boctok" or the B. And graphically more attractive, too.


Good enough! Charge on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseldon

Looking sweet! It would look better with Восток on the dial but I can't complain because I voted otherwise then changed my mind! Can't wait to see the hands now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

CierzoZgz said:


> The reason to my vote for "Амфибия" instead of "Boctok" on the dial (and the reason because that option won, I think), was the homage-oriented design.
> If we want a "new" Slava Amphibia made by Vostok for us, and they can't put "Slava" for obvious reasons, it will be better an "Amphibia" than "Boctok" or the B. And graphically more attractive, too.


I can see that point of view comrade, and I didn't mean to start something really, but I liked the way the possum king explained it, Slava made original so it said Slava on the dial,so it would make sense in my mind for this one to have the manufacturers name there also,in this case Boctok.Its still going to be a Vostok watch,but it won't say Slava or Boctok,only amphibia twice, seems a little too generic.


----------



## fliegerchrono

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 11850994
> 
> 
> Picture of the dial.


LUME?
On a Vostok dial 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haejuk

The lume should be about as good as my Squale 20 Atmos Maxi (Mk2 version, with "more lume"), I am guessing. It also has C3 lume applied directly to the dial. It isn't as strong as people are expecting, I think. For sure it is a mild improvement over stock Vostok lume, but I'm not expecting much based on the few watches I have with C3.

It should also be stronger than the NVCH-30, which also used C3, but had applied indices that limited the amount of lume that could be applied. I can only see the hands glow on that one.


----------



## cuthbert

tokareva said:


> It looks good,but I still think it would have looked better and more interesting with Boctok on the dial,especially since it also says Amphibia on the back.But you guys are the watch experts,I'm just along for the ride.


Yes we had the discussion last year, but as you remember most of the people (65% if I remember correctly) voted for Amphibia...for me personally it could have been either way.


----------



## Visman

I've just stumbled onto this thread and would love to know if I can still register my interest to purchase one of these? It looks fantastic. So far . 🤞🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

Visman said:


> I've just stumbled onto this thread and would love to know if I can still register my interest to purchase one of these? It looks fantastic. So far . 爛


You can join the waiting list: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737.html


----------



## Visman

mroatman said:


> You can join the waiting list: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737.html


Thank you I will do that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

cuthbert said:


> Yes we had the discussion last year, but as you remember most of the people (65% if I remember correctly) voted for Amphibia...for me personally it could have been either way.


That's true, but I wish the lettering on the front could at least match the lettering on the back if it must say Amphibia.The lettering on the case back looks better,and less like a common Vostok Amphibia,and be more true to the original.Just my opinion though.


----------



## cuthbert

It appears there is some kind of brushing:









Overall I am pleased with the dial, even if it looks too dark, or perhaps the pics are not totally accurate.


----------



## schieper

Yep. Nice. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## physioman

It looks nice!!! Especially The contrast between yellow-orange and grey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostok

Subscribed, let's see where this gets to (hopefully and very optimistically  300 exemplaires production ?) 
Good luck to everyone and thank you in advance!


----------



## Danilao

Cut, don't be tight, the dial is awesome ;-D


----------



## dmnc

The dial looks fantastic and certainly very different from any other offering from Vostok. Getting excited again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

The dial looks fantastic!!!!



Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yago68

It looks spectacular.

Thanks


----------



## Uros TSI

Beautifull. Do we know if the movement will have the SE finish? Steel ring, special rotor, some screw heads polished and nicely finished edges, better accuracy than Classic ones? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage

Love the lume, seems applied by hand

Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Coug76

Looks very nice. Glad I got on the list early.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

Looks good! Can't wait to see the complete watch!


----------



## cuthbert

Uros TSI said:


> Beautifull. Do we know if the movement will have the SE finish? Steel ring, special rotor, some screw heads polished and nicely finished edges, better accuracy than Classic ones?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Mmm? None of my SEs have special rotors and polished screw heads...I have a Neptune and a 670, which SE are you referring to? For the metal ring, yes we already asked for it.


----------



## Zany4

Only my Retro 1943 has blued screws and a special machined finish rotor. All my SE are normal. The gears are gold colored, but just the standard cut out "B" rotor and silver screws. Plastic spacer rings too.


----------



## Aeterno

Zany4 said:


> Only my Retro 1943 has blued screws and a special machined finish rotor. All my SE are normal. The gears are gold colored, but just the standard cut out "B" rotor and silver screws. Plastic spacer rings too.


Sounds like the Retro 550s that had a glass back; not sure if the solid case back 540s had decorated movements or not since they were hidden. Guessing the Slava homage has an undecorated movement at the cost point, it has a solid case back, cannot see the movement so guessing it's a nope.


----------



## Uros TSI

My 020 Green SE has significantly better finished movement. I will try to make some pictures later today.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Uros TSI said:


> My 020 Green SE has significantly better finished movement. I will try to make some pictures later today.


This project will have a solid case back. Movement decoration would be a waste of money.


----------



## Barry the Wino

Just out of curiosity...

I've noticed the waitlist is edging up to 80+ people, now assuming that say 30% of those on the mainlist drop out and 60% (or more) of the waitlisters move on is there a breakeven point that the makers will need before commencing production?

Or will they make 200 and we as a collective have to buy the batch?

Or will production stall till there are 200 firm (paid) orders?


----------



## Aeterno

Barry the Wino said:


> Just out of curiosity...
> 
> I've noticed the waitlist is edging up to 80+ people, now assuming that say 30% of those on the mainlist drop out and 60% (or more) of the waitlisters move on is there a breakeven point that the makers will need before commencing production?
> 
> Or will they make 200 and we as a collective have to buy the batch?
> 
> Or will production stall till there are 200 firm (paid) orders?


I dunno, that speculation is only answerable when the call goes out to pay up and the order list is processed, then the waiting list. And then finally any left over probably be sold directly by Meranom on their web site like extra remaining unspoken for HDR 540s.

Edit: Meranom order more than 200 of each component, have to, to allow for "bad" components. They will make at least 200 we hope from the components, there will be extras probably, for waiting list. If waiting list is met, sell on their web site.


----------



## Uros TSI

Chascomm said:


> This project will have a solid case back. Movement decoration would be a waste of money.


Of course. I was primarily referring to the regulation and precision of the movement as in SE models.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hseldon

I have a feeling this watch will sell like hot cakes if it ends up on their website. That dial looks awesome. I can't wait for it to be delivered. The only setbacks are that it would look better with Восток on the dial (minor grumble) and that the second hand is not the same as the Slava one (almost a deal breaker, but the watch looks so cool anyway). 
Am I right in thinking we are just waiting on the hands and the caseback now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

hseldon said:


> Am I right in thinking we are just waiting on the hands and the caseback now?


Yes, we're waiting for the red right hand ;-)


----------



## cuthbert

Barry the Wino said:


> Just out of curiosity...
> 
> I've noticed the waitlist is edging up to 80+ people, now assuming that say 30% of those on the mainlist drop out and 60% (or more) of the waitlisters move on is there a breakeven point that the makers will need before commencing production?
> 
> Or will they make 200 and we as a collective have to buy the batch?
> 
> Or will production stall till there are 200 firm (paid) orders?


The agreements at the moment is to make 250 watches, taking into account 10% of dropping out it's already a risky assumption.



hseldon said:


> I have a feeling this watch will sell like hot cakes if it ends up on their website. That dial looks awesome. I can't wait for it to be delivered. The only setbacks are that it would look better with Восток on the dial (minor grumble) and that the second hand is not the same as the Slava one (almost a deal breaker, but the watch looks so cool anyway).
> Am I right in thinking we are just waiting on the hands and the caseback now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bezels too.


----------



## 2415b

The dial looks fantastic! Well done!


----------



## bvc2005

Danilao said:


> Yes, we're waiting for the red right hand ;-)


I was hoping for the Nick Cave reference. Bravissimo!


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

Hallo. Great project. Where can I apply for the waiting list? 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Hallo. Great project. Where can I apply for the waiting list?


Ciao Fabrizio, dal primo post di questo argomento o da qua https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...GORI0AOLeK9lKg/viewform?c=0&w=1&usp=send_form



bvc2005 said:


> I was hoping for the Nick Cave reference. Bravissimo!


Thanks, my pleasure ;-)


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

Danilao said:


> Ciao Fabrizio, dal primo post di questo argomento o da qua https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...GORI0AOLeK9lKg/viewform?c=0&w=1&usp=send_form
> 
> Thanks, my pleasure ;-)


Thanks a lot (grazie tante).

Fabri

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bvc2005

Danilao said:


> Ciao Fabrizio, dal primo post di questo argomento o da qua https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...GORI0AOLeK9lKg/viewform?c=0&w=1&usp=send_form
> 
> Thanks, my pleasure ;-)


The sign-up form will allow me to enter my WUS username and e-mail address but nothing else. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

bvc2005 said:


> The sign-up form will allow me to enter my WUS username and e-mail address but nothing else. Has anyone else had this issue?


Nope, all went good for me.

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## VWatchie

Uros TSI said:


> Of course. I was primarily referring to the regulation and precision of the movement as in SE models.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


*Slightly OT*, but are the Meranom SE models better regulated than the classic Amphibians? Thanks!


----------



## Uros TSI

In my experience based on 4-5 SE's and about a dozen of non SE's, yes, they are. 

Or maybe SE's only have hand picked better movements with better accuracy straight from the assembly. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## codeture

cuthbert said:


> It appears there is some kind of brushing:
> 
> View attachment 11958282
> 
> 
> Overall I am pleased with the dial, even if it looks too dark, or perhaps the pics are not totally accurate.


Overall, the dial looks nice.

I don't know whether it's because of the way the photo was taken, but the color seems to be slightly different with the drawing. Just my opinion.


----------



## James_

24 Hours said:


> *Slightly OT*, but are the Meranom SE models better regulated than the classic Amphibians? Thanks!


In my experience no they aren't. Interestingly I asked Meranom about the 24 hour SE when it first came out and it was said they were double checked. I don't think this meant regulated better as the topic of the conversation was more about the problems I had with 6 Amphibias, mostly SE models.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Can't wait! Any timeline?


----------



## cuthbert

Mmm no, there has been an error in the hands, but the bezel is out and looks ok:


----------



## Jguitron

cuthbert said:


> Mmm no, there has been an error in the hands, but the bezel is out and looks ok:
> 
> View attachment 12049450


My goodness!!!! 

I'm almost giddy!! ???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

Any idea how many will be made yet?
I am languishing low down the list hoping I will get a watch?
Chris


----------



## taike

Cafe Latte said:


> Any idea how many will be made yet?
> I am languishing low down the list hoping I will get a watch?
> Chris


.


cuthbert said:


> The agreements at the moment is to make 250 watches, taking into account 10% of dropping out it's already a risky assumption....


----------



## buldogge

It's a shame that the hash marks are thicker AND don't bleed out to the inner edge...as is, it looks less refined than the render...unfortunately.

The color also appears a bit brighter...could be that the finish is simply not matte "enough".

Will lume still be applied to the triangle?

-Mark in St. Louis



cuthbert said:


> Mmm no, there has been an error in the hands, but the bezel is out and looks ok:
> 
> View attachment 12049450


----------



## Sowulo

Colour looks brighter because it has been painted on black.

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

buldogge said:


> It's a shame that the hash marks are thicker AND don't bleed out to the inner edge...as is, it looks less refined than the render...unfortunately.
> 
> The color also appears a bit brighter...could be that the finish is simply not matte "enough".
> 
> Will lume still be applied to the triangle?
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


I think you are overcritical regarding the font and the shade of green...for the lumed triangle you are right, they say they can't and it's a big letdown, perhaps we can find modders who can do it, I already asked Favinov but he also says it's not possible.

The alternative would have been to have a small dot in the triangle like the current SE but we opted for no lume at all because there already are too many submariners' bezels on the market and it wouldn't have looked special.


----------



## Jguitron

cuthbert said:


> I think you are overcritical regarding the font and the shade of green...for the lumed triangle you are right, they say they can't and it's a big letdown, perhaps we can find modders who can do it, I already asked Favinov but he also says it's not possible.
> 
> The alternative would have been to have a small dot in the triangle like the current SE but we opted for no lume at all because there already are too many submariners' bezels on the market and it wouldn't have looked special.


It looks great! Crisp marks and numbers, the color, etc.

I wouldn't mess up with the triangle at this point.

It will contrast with the dial beautifully!

If anyone is disappointed with this then people on the wait list should get excited... ??.♂

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge

I'm not being *over*critical, I'm simply being critical...It is exactly because I am so excited about this project that I feel we should recognize the effect of changes to the original renders (_which are excellent). 
_
A floating hashmark has a much different effect than a hashmark which grows or bleeds from the edge.

I'm sure it will still look fine...but...I do wish the color/finish was more subdued and they would endeavor to stick to the renders.

They are simply taking the path of least resistance.

-Mark



cuthbert said:


> I think you are overcritical regarding the font and the shade of green...for the lumed triangle you are right, they say they can't and it's a big letdown, perhaps we can find modders who can do it, I already asked Favinov but he also says it's not possible.
> 
> The alternative would have been to have a small dot in the triangle like the current SE but we opted for no lume at all because there already are too many submariners' bezels on the market and it wouldn't have looked special.


----------



## tokareva

Looking good,would somebody please take the photos of the bezel and dial and put them together as the watch will look assembled, so we can get a better idea of how they will look together.


----------



## Crunchnolo

buldogge said:


> I'm not being *over*critical, I'm simply being critical...It is exactly because I am so excited about this project that I feel we should recognize the effect of changes to the original renders (_which are excellent).
> _
> A floating hashmark has a much different effect than a hashmark which grows or bleeds from the edge.
> 
> I'm sure it will still look fine...but...I do wish the color/finish was more subdued and they would endeavor to stick to the renders.
> 
> They are simply taking the path of least resistance.
> 
> -Mark


I don't think you're being overly critical. While I think the dial and bezel look very good overall I agree with your comments about the hashmarks.

We're all adults so why can't we have a rational and level headed discussion about the good as well as the not so good?


----------



## messyGarage

tokareva said:


> Looking good,would somebody please take the photos of the bezel and dial and put them together as the watch will look assembled, so we can get a better idea of how they will look together.


Quick and dirty, for fun


----------



## Jguitron

messyGarage said:


> Quick and dirty, for fun
> 
> View attachment 12059018


Wow ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monocel

messyGarage said:


> Quick and dirty, for fun
> 
> View attachment 12059018


This looks good, but I can also see the sense that buldogge is trying to point out on the bleeding hashmark. To me it looks good either way. I just hope they get the alignment right on the actual production. As it seems there is a possibility of chapter ring and bezel misalignment. I hope for this one we wouldn't treat the misalignment issue as acceptable just to get the project over and done.


----------



## messyGarage

monocel said:


> This looks good, but I can also see the sense that buldogge is trying to point out on the bleeding hashmark. To me it looks good either way. I just hope they get the alignment right on the actual production. As it seems there is a possibility of chapter ring and bezel misalignment. I hope for this one we wouldn't treat the misalignment issue as acceptable just to get the project over and done.


Please bear in mind that the two pictures haven't the same prospective

I tried to get everything lined up, but failed with my very poor skills

I think everything will line up properly in real life, with the help from the friction "clickless" bezel


----------



## 2415b

Looks great so far!


----------



## cuthbert

monocel said:


> This looks good, but I can also see the sense that buldogge is trying to point out on the bleeding hashmark. To me it looks good either way. I just hope they get the alignment right on the actual production. As it seems there is a possibility of *chapter ring and bezel misalignment. *I hope for this one we wouldn't treat the misalignment issue as acceptable just to get the project over and done.


This is not possible because the bezel doesn't have clicks, the only thing that might happen is that the markings aren't 6 degrees each, but in this case it would be a clumsy printing error.


----------



## RFollia

To me it looks wonderful. I thin it's going to be another great project.
Best regards to all


----------



## Barry the Wino

Paid my 2nd and final installment on the Peacock (Chinese) watch the other day...

Hoping we patient few (all of us really) on the WUS 2016 Russian watch list are inching closer to watch completion. I may come off as a bit flippant when it comes to the Pantone thingie but I do appreciate the work and attention to detail that has gone into this project.

The sponsors, admins and agitators all have my thanks!


----------



## ghemml

Any updates on this project? 

I had my name registered for 2 watches "#114 & #132" for almost one year... LOL


----------



## Chascomm

ghemml said:


> Any updates on this project?
> 
> I had my name registered for 2 watches "#114 & #132" for almost one year... LOL


Yes, I know. This is an exercise in patience rivalled only by the Affordables forum's Airavata project :-d

So far we have the movement, case, dial and bezel locked in, and an issue with the hands is currently being addressed. I'm confident that the moment there is any news to report, the committee will be quick to update this thread.


----------



## hseldon

So we're just waiting for the hands and the caseback and we're ready to go? 

Was there ever a decision on the type of box it will be presented in? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Sorry everyone , but it just has to happen.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Chascomm said:


> Yes, I know. This is an exercise in patience rivalled only by the Affordables forum's Airavata project :-d
> 
> So far we have the movement, case, dial and bezel locked in, and an issue with the hands is currently being addressed. I'm confident that the moment there is any news to report, the committee will be quick to update this thread.


It will be all the better when it finally comes. I am really looking forward to it, but it will come when it comes. I will be like a kid at Christmas though when it does 
Chris


----------



## ghemml

Chascomm said:


> Dial sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bezel sample:


:-!:-!:-!

Droolzzz.....


----------



## fliegerchrono

Can't wait until the hands are ready!


----------



## Ivo P

that would be the best Amphibia ever.


----------



## cuthbert

fliegerchrono said:


> Can't wait until the hands are ready!


The hands were ready but the supplier inverted the colours, that means the seconds' hand was orange and the minutes' one chrome.

We are waiting for and update but this is the reason of the delay.


----------



## ghemml

cuthbert said:


> The hands were ready but the supplier inverted the colours, that means the seconds' hand was orange and the minutes' one chrome.
> 
> We are waiting for and update but this is the reason of the delay.


This is really a facepalm situation


----------



## KRSVINTAGE

Is it too late to get in on this ? Only just now seeing it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseldon

Is the supplier in China? What parts do Vostok make in house and what comes from abroad? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseldon

KRSVINTAGE said:


> Is it too late to get in on this ? Only just now seeing it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Form is in first post, but you'll only get on the waiting list now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE

hseldon said:


> Form is in first post, but you'll only get on the waiting list now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have submitted my registration.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

KRSVINTAGE said:


> Is it too late to get in on this ? Only just now seeing it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get to post 1 in this discussion and fill the application form, one of our member registered three times and asked to be removed twice as he wants just one watch.



hseldon said:


> Is the supplier in China? What parts do Vostok make in house and what comes from abroad?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like with the SE models, hands, dials and bezels should be outsourced, the rest should be Russian made.

For the packaging I think we'll get a standard SE box as well, the strap, I tried to ask a rubber tropic band like the ones already available at Meranom but tangerine orange.

We see how it goes.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE

cuthbert said:


> Get to post 1 in this discussion and fill the application form, one of our member registered three times and asked to be removed twice as he wants just one watch.
> 
> Like with the SE models, hands, dials and bezels should be outsourced, the rest should be Russian made.
> 
> For the packaging I think we'll get a standard SE box as well, the strap, I tried to ask a rubber tropic band like the ones already available at Meranom but tangerine orange.
> 
> We see how it goes.


Ok. Here's hoping. I filled out the form.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59

cuthbert said:


> For the packaging I think we'll get a standard SE box as well, the strap, I tried to ask a rubber tropic band like the ones already available at Meranom but tangerine orange.
> 
> We see how it goes.


A rubber tropic band, especially in tangerine orange, would be great. I'm also hoping for a good outcome.........

Thanks so much for all your work on this project.


----------



## Seamaster73

Given that there's a hundred people on the waitlist, why not increase the production run?


----------



## Sowulo

Double post


----------



## Sowulo

Maybe too late



Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

If there are enough people interested why can't they just make a second run of watches,they already have all of the specs,and know where to get the components.


----------



## Jguitron

Seamaster73 said:


> Given that there's a hundred people on the waitlist, why not increase the production run?


Expecting 20-25% withdrawal that's why the waitlist grew somewhat. If it's 100 maybe there's still time to increase number of watches? I'm curious myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

tokareva said:


> If there are enough people interested why can't they just make a second run of watches,they already have all of the specs,and know where to get the components.


Yes, a second run would be totally doable as long as the model is not offers as limited edition or such. Maybe easier to do a second run than increase the numbers of the first one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Seamaster73 said:


> Given that there's a hundred people on the waitlist, why not increase the production run?


We have already increased it, 250 watches.

More I don't dare to be honest.


----------



## mroatman

tokareva said:


> If there are enough people interested why can't they just make a second run of watches,they already have all of the specs,and know where to get the components.





Jguitron said:


> maybe there's still time to increase number of watches? I'm curious myself.


While it wouldn't bother me personally, you'd have to consider the potential backlash from original supporters. Part of the appeal/price justification is surely the exclusivity of this watch.


----------



## joecool

mroatman said:


> While it wouldn't bother me personally, you'd have to consider the potential backlash from original supporters. Part of the appeal/price justification is surely the exclusivity of this watch.


There is an alternative way of thinking to this,If there were to be a further production run....the exclusivity of the first run's serial number should be enough for those that are troubled by such things........just my two roubles worth.....


----------



## Aeterno

Asking for more production? I can imagine project team members collectively having a meltdown.

IMO it may be unrealistic to think more production is possible.

Wish it was that easy.


----------



## cuthbert

Aeterno said:


> Asking for more production? I can imagine project team members collectively having a meltdown.
> 
> IMO it may be unrealistic to think more production is possible.
> 
> Wish it was that easy.


Due to the production delays in Vostok I wonder how long it will take to produce 250 watches, as you can see Meranom receives small batches of 20-30 watches weekly.

Given that the factory can deliver 25 watches of this project per week it will take two months and half to complete the order..if everything runs smoothly.


----------



## Zany4

cuthbert said:


> Due to the production delays in Vostok I wonder how long it will take to produce 250 watches, as you can see Meranom receives small batches of 20-30 watches weekly.
> 
> Given that the factory can deliver 25 watches of this project per week it will take two months and half to complete the order..if everything runs smoothly.


Lucky I'm number 11 then!  Glad I saved my money. Would rather this project than the bronze 50th edition.


----------



## devilsbite

Chascomm said:


> Yes, I know. This is an exercise in patience rivalled only by the Affordables forum's Airavata project :-d


I'm kind of figuring I'll get this one before that one. :-d

Holy cow, that bezel looks amazing!

Don't really care about the strap. Would prefer a bracelet of some sort but would be happy with the watch head only.

Great progress. I can't wait to pay. #73 is a lock.

|>


----------



## scott59

Chascomm said:


> This is an exercise in patience rivalled only by the Affordables forum's Airavata project :-d





devilsbite said:


> I'm kind of figuring I'll get this one before that one. :-d


Ya' think? The Airavata project is now the official dictionary definition for "exercise in patience". :-d

There is no comparison, at least not until 2020..... :-d


----------



## smuggled_sheep

scott59 said:


> Ya' think? The Airavata project is now the official dictionary definition for "exercise in patience". :-d
> 
> There is no comparison, at least not until 2020..... :-d


Agree, I even thought I was already scammed, thank goodness it did arrive late last year but the crystal keeps popping off, too bad I can't use it, I might lose the crystal. It was the first forum project I joined.

At least this project didn't require advance payment like the Airavata, so no worries here. It just needs some patience.


----------



## macosie

smuggled_sheep said:


> ...but the crystal keeps popping off, too bad I can't use it, I might lose the crystal. It was the first forum project I joined.


Some people sent it back to be fixed. Others used glue to secure the crystal.

I have 2 Airavatas (green and brown) and they are two of my favourite watches. Try and get it fixed. Wear it and enjoy it, you earned it for the wait.

Or sell it as-is, and get rid of the memory, recoup some losses and get something you can enjoy.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## smuggled_sheep

macosie said:


> Some people sent it back to be fixed. Others used glue to secure the crystal.
> 
> I have 2 Airavatas (green and brown) and they are two of my favourite watches. Try and get it fixed. Wear it and enjoy it, you earned it for the wait.
> 
> Or sell it as-is, and get rid of the memory, recoup some losses and get something you can enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advise sir macosie. Got me the brown one.

They told me to put thread lock or loc-tite or something like it to secure the crystal but still haven't done it, or have the crystal changed with the right size but you're the first who advised me to send it back to be fixed, I never knew they'll do that. Maybe I'll try to PM the doc if it can be done.

It was a great watch except for the crystal problem. I don't have plan of selling it at the moment. You're right, I earned it and the wait is priceless.


----------



## VWatchie

Just stumbled over this on eBay... A bit pricey though...


----------



## hseldon

Any update on those hands yet? I'm naively hoping the next update will be a request for payment followed by swift delivery of a watch!


----------



## mroatman

24 Hours said:


> Just stumbled over this on eBay... A bit pricey though...


A franken, in my opinion.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/couple-slava-day-date-cousins-4482027-2.html#post43544445
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/q-expertise-thread-watch-legit-franken-894887-250.html#post36681346


----------



## Danilao

mroatman said:


> A franken, in my opinion.


With a Captain dial...


----------



## mroatman

Danilao said:


> With a Captain dial...


Exactly.


----------



## Barry the Wino

So...

Any updates? I live in hope that someday before the end of the year we'll be looking at making a payment!

On a more positive note my 2016 Project Peacock watch arrived last week! Just sayin...


----------



## cuthbert

Sorry, nothing. I will ask again but I find all this situation depressing.

Edit: message received:



> But the factory won't accept the order for the production earlier then in October.
> 
> If we are lucky.


I think any comment is superfluous.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

I've just checked that I am in the waiting list


----------



## Ivo P

cuthbert said:


> Sorry, nothing. I will ask again but I find all this situation depressing.
> 
> Edit: message received:
> 
> I think any comment is superfluous.


October is just around the corner. Do not lose hope, whenever it happens-I want one.

Thanks for sharing the news. Any news are better than no news


----------



## schieper

Did the factory gave a year with oktober

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## hseldon

Well that is soon, but are we going to end up shelling out £150 on ourselves for a watch at Christmas/new year time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schieper

Yes. I. Do. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## VWatchie

mroatman said:


> A franken, in my opinion.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/couple-slava-day-date-cousins-4482027-2.html#post43544445
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/q-expertise-thread-watch-legit-franken-894887-250.html#post36681346


Checked it now and _"This listing was ended by the seller because there was an error in the listing."

_Makes me wonder if _someone _contacted eBay seller Morozow about it!?
BTW, is there a list of trusted sellers of Russian time pieces? Is Morozow one of them who made an honest mistake?


----------



## mroatman

24 Hours said:


> Checked it now and _"This listing was ended by the seller because there was an error in the listing."
> _Makes me wonder if _someone _contacted eBay seller Morozow about it!?
> BTW, is there a list of trusted sellers of Russian time pieces? Is Morozow one of them who made an honest mistake?


It wasn't me, if that's what you're suggesting. eBay sellers are free to sell 'restored' pieces as far as I'm concerned. I just don't buy them.

Usually when morozow prematurely removes an item from sale, it means an off-eBay sale has been made.

As for a "trusted seller" -- no seller that I've ever encountered has sold only 100% authentic and original Soviet watches. If it were that easy, nobody would buy anywhere else. It's up to the buyer to do his/her homework, then any seller can be trusted.

I got this from a google search:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/good-ebay-sellers-vintage-russian-watches-2276058.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-some-reputable-ebay-sellers-poljot-watches-776675.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/sellers-russian-watches-ebay-trustworthy-651034.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/recommended-vintage-russian-timepiece-sellers-2127818.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/share-your-favourite-ebay-sellers-selling-soviet-watches-4180514.html

In my opinion, if you limit yourself only to a small list of "approved" sellers, you're missing most of the best eBay has to offer (good for me, bad for you).


----------



## elsoldemayo

Some sellers I start from a default position of 'it's probably legit' and others my default is 'suspicious' but each watch needs to be checked and researched.


----------



## smuggled_sheep

;-);-);-)


----------



## Barry the Wino

So...

Blah, blah, blah..frankens, Pantone, EBay sellers, more gibberish and so on...

Where are we at??

Project watch or no project watch?


----------



## joecool

I agree,we need to know if it's a go or no go!


----------



## cuthbert

Barry the Wino said:


> So...
> 
> Blah, blah, blah..frankens, Pantone, EBay sellers, more gibberish and so on...
> 
> Where are we at??
> 
> Project watch or no project watch?


The last time I discussed the "issues" we are encountering with this project I got a warning from the admin, so I won't repeat the same error again.

Let's say it has been one of the most frustrating experiences in my life, the final message I received is something like "we are going to make the watches when it's comfortable to us and not before October in any case".

If you want more details you can PM me.


----------



## VWatchie

cuthbert said:


> The last time I discussed the "issues" we are encountering with this project I got a warning from the admin, so I won't repeat the same error again.
> 
> Let's say it has been one of the most frustrating experiences in my life, the final message I received is something like "*we are going to make the watches* when it's comfortable to us and not before October in any case".
> 
> If you want more details you can PM me.


Good News!!! Thanks!

EDIT: I choose to focus on the good parts. I.e. I'm not being ironic.


----------



## schieper

October which year? Just kidding  I just see it as being part of the experience of dealing with different cultures. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

cuthbert said:


> The last time I discussed the "issues" we are encountering with this project I got a warning from the admin, so I won't repeat the same error again.
> 
> Let's say it has been one of the most frustrating experiences in my life, the final message I received is something like "we are going to make the watches when it's comfortable to us and not before October in any case".
> 
> If you want more details you can PM me.


I wouldn't get frustrated anymore. I know you must feel huge pressure from having us eagerly waiting. But keep it all in perspective, keep you finger on the pulse so the factory doesn't let it fall through the cracks and stay the course. The progress so far looks fantastic and totally worth seeing it through.

This is a marathon not a sprint. 

Keep up the good job!

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Jguitron said:


> I wouldn't get frustrated anymore. I know you must feel huge pressure from having us eagerly waiting. But keep it all in perspective, keep you finger on the pulse so the factory doesn't let it fall through the cracks and stay the course. The progress so far looks fantastic and totally worth seeing it through.
> 
> This is a marathon not a sprint.
> 
> Keep up the good job!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Wise words Jguitron!
> 
> I think it's part of the strange appeal to liking and collecting Russian watches, to have to wait for what seems a lifetime for them to arrive (believe me, I was on the NVCH30 list for what seemed a lifetime only to find out at the end that they were unable to produce the last 20 or so watches - and that's where I was). As I remember reading in a post somewhere about an early Raketa quartz "Russian watches tell _you_the time" and so it seems only right that they should get to decide when they want to be produced too.
> 
> I agree without a doubt that this watch will be a cracker of a watch!
> 
> Thanks again to Cuthbert and all the organisers of this project for doing a fantastic job
> 
> Confuse-a-cat.


----------



## Rimmed762

I am waiting as long it is needed and I have no reason to rush you.

I would be interested to purchase hands, dial and bezel as a kit also. Could that be possible? If you feel akward to ask, I understand and it is OK for me.

Keep up the good work, Sir.


----------



## cuthbert

Rimmed762 said:


> I am waiting as long it is needed and I have no reason to rush you.
> 
> I would be interested to purchase hands, dial and bezel as a kit also. Could that be possible? If you feel akward to ask, I understand and it is OK for me.
> 
> Keep up the good work, Sir.


It's already hard to procure the hands for the watch, the first batch had the colours inverted, that means the seconds' hand was orange...


----------



## Barry the Wino

cuthbert said:


> The last time I discussed the "issues" we are encountering with this project I got a warning from the admin, so I won't repeat the same error again.
> 
> Let's say it has been one of the most frustrating experiences in my life, the final message I received is something like "we are going to make the watches when it's comfortable to us and not before October in any case".
> 
> If you want more details you can PM me.


Thanks for the reply Cuthbert

I feel your pain, at this stage we wait


----------



## RFollia

Well, the longer the project is, the bigger the thrill, at least in my case, so don't worry, keep on, I'll wait. This will prevent me from buying more watches....ahem....


----------



## scott59

RFollia said:


> Well, the longer the project is, the bigger the thrill, at least in my case, so don't worry, keep on, I'll wait. This will prevent me from buying more watches....ahem....


Me too. No purchases. I'm just waiting for this one.

I'm a big fan of vintage Zodiac watches, so I love the similar style of this Vostock and the vintage Slava.

Should be great.


----------



## schieper

Guys, with that attitude you are killing the Watch industrie. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Barry the Wino

I'm in the for the long haul... 

and loving how it's turned into a 'grim march' where any such foolishness like Pantone No 'blah blah blah' has given way to let's just get a watch out...

if I ever get crazy enough to run one of these project watches, rivet counters and Pantone colour fanbois can all line up for a slap right up front


----------



## Danilao

C'mon Meranom, make this guys happy ;-D


----------



## codeture

Danilao said:


> C'mon Meranom, make this guys happy ;-D


Lol. 
I doubt Meranom will read this thread...

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

codeture said:


> Lol.
> I doubt Meranom will read this thread...
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


They did as a matter of fact.

But however no good news available, still problems with suppliers, still no commitment to the date of production, to be honest I asked the moderation to consider the next projects as this one stopped any other forum project or one year at this point.


----------



## drbobguy

cuthbert said:


> They did as a matter of fact.
> 
> But however no good news available, still problems with suppliers, still no commitment to the date of production, to be honest I asked the moderation to consider the next projects as this one stopped any other forum project or one year at this point.


What about Technochas? The new elektronika maker we saw in the other thread.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Now, that sounds like an excellent idea to me



drbobguy said:


> What about Technochas? The new elektronika maker we saw in the other thread.


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> They did as a matter of fact.
> 
> But however no good news available, still problems with suppliers, still no commitment to the date of production, to be honest I asked the moderation to consider the next projects as this one stopped any other forum project or one year at this point.


It is an unfortunate state of affairs but I am glad if we can start to consider additional projects, now that options have opened up. It's not like we were ever short of participants, but moderation wanted to...moderate our desires.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

cuthbert said:


> They did as a matter of fact.
> 
> But however no good news available, still problems with suppliers, still no commitment to the date of production, to be honest I asked the moderation to consider the next projects as this one stopped any other forum project or one year at this point.


Vostok-Europe in 38mm case?


----------



## cuthbert

drbobguy said:


> What about Technochas? The new elektronika maker we saw in the other thread.


It's up to the Chascomm and Admin to decide what to do, Technochas sounds promising on the other side, if they can deliver what they promise and if the work scope is limited (standard watch with personalised dial) they say they can prepare the watches in 45 days, just on time for Christmas.


----------



## codeture

That's a good news if meranom keep monitoring our thread. Hope there will be a good news soon 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

cuthbert said:


> It's up to the Chascomm and Admin to decide what to do, Technochas sounds promising on the other side, if they can deliver what they promise and if the work scope is limited (standard watch with personalised dial) they say they can prepare the watches in 45 days, just on time for Christmas.


Which Christmas...
Chris


----------



## Chascomm

The next project has been released:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-ratnik-mk2-if-you-guys-up-4540373.html

Approval had been granted some months ago for a new Ratnik project but the release held back waiting for Meranoms completion of this project. Given the delays that Meranom have assured us are unavoidable, the decision was made to release the next approved project proposal.

So if both the Slava homage and the new Ratnik appeal to you, start saving your pennies.


----------



## cuthbert

Chascomm said:


> The next project has been released:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-ratnik-mk2-if-you-guys-up-4540373.html
> 
> Approval had been granted some months ago for a new Ratnik project but the release held back waiting for Meranoms completion of this project. Given the delays that Meranom have assured us are unavoidable, the decision was made to release the next approved project proposal.
> 
> So if both the Slava homage and the new Ratnik appeal to you, start saving your pennies.


What about the Elektronika project?


----------



## Chascomm

Soon...


----------



## fallenmig

I can't believe is been a year, been following this thread on and off and a lot have changed. I think when the watch reaches me it will became something important in my life.


----------



## milorad

fallenmig said:


> I can't believe is been a year, been following this thread on and off and a lot have changed. I think when the watch reaches me it will became something important in my life.


+1


----------



## Barry the Wino

Chascomm said:


> Soon...


This might seem the ACME of foolishness but...

As an infrequent observer of the tomfoolery which has accompanied this watch projects painful development. For example the pointless debates over minor details and the drama over Pantone colours, may I humbly suggest that IF the project continues;

- *less* emphasis be placed on the infinite possibilities available from the colour wheel and almost limitless variations in style and design
- and *more* emphasis be placed on the basic features that almost everyone who signed up for found appealing?

- case type
- watch face (minus the Pantone dribble)
- hands (yes it would be great if there were three and they paid homage to a certain style)
- some basic words on the back with a nnn/300 (whatever) in English or Russian I don't care

Maybe if Meranom had a rummage through the parts bin and found bits that were vaguely similar to the basic design we might actually have something tangible rather than chasing something far too ambitious.

Screams, rants and raving about the minor details will be cheerfully ignored.

Regards
john


----------



## buldogge

Barry the Wino said:


> This might seem the ACME of foolishness but...
> 
> As an infrequent observer of the tomfoolery which has accompanied this watch projects painful development. For example the pointless debates over minor details and the drama over Pantone colours, may I humbly suggest that IF the project continues;
> 
> - *less* emphasis be placed on the infinite possibilities available from the colour wheel and almost limitless variations in style and design
> - and *more* emphasis be placed on the basic features that almost everyone who signed up for found appealing?
> 
> - case type
> - watch face (minus the Pantone dribble)
> - hands (yes it would be great if there were three and they paid homage to a certain style)
> - some basic words on the back with a nnn/300 (whatever) in English or Russian I don't care
> 
> Maybe if Meranom had a rummage through the parts bin and found bits that were vaguely similar to the basic design we might actually have something tangible rather than chasing something far too ambitious.
> 
> Screams, rants and raving about the minor details will be cheerfully ignored.
> 
> Regards
> john


Yes...It's always best to shoot low, in life...if you set the bar low, you'll never be disappointed!

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Zany4

My momma always said, Patience is a virtue...


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Barry the Wino said:


> This might seem the ACME of foolishness but...
> 
> As an infrequent observer of the tomfoolery which has accompanied this watch projects painful development. For example the pointless debates over minor details and the drama over Pantone colours, may I humbly suggest that IF the project continues;
> 
> - *less* emphasis be placed on the infinite possibilities available from the colour wheel and almost limitless variations in style and design
> - and *more* emphasis be placed on the basic features that almost everyone who signed up for found appealing?
> 
> - case type
> - watch face (minus the Pantone dribble)
> - hands (yes it would be great if there were three and they paid homage to a certain style)
> - some basic words on the back with a nnn/300 (whatever) in English or Russian I don't care
> 
> Maybe if Meranom had a rummage through the parts bin and found bits that were vaguely similar to the basic design we might actually have something tangible rather than chasing something far too ambitious.
> 
> Screams, rants and raving about the minor details will be cheerfully ignored.
> 
> Regards
> john


I dont want to display my ignorance too much here, but I honestly thought we were past all the dramas now (with exception of the neverending patience we all need). Also please correct me if I am wrong but are we not now only waiting on the hands and of course the case back (which I understand is made there in Chistopol with the watch)?


----------



## cuthbert

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I dont want to display my ignorance too much here, but I honestly thought we were past all the dramas now (with exception of the neverending patience we all need). Also please correct me if I am wrong but are we not now only waiting on the hands and of course the case back (which I understand is made there in Chistopol with the watch)?


You are correct but I agree, the initial drama plus the Ratnik project made us lose a "window" that MIGHT have allowed us to get the watch in a period where Vostok wasn't that busy. Or maybe not but if you scroll the initial pages I pushed the moderation to give us the OK on February 2016 as at that time I was promised a delivery for Christmas 2016...later I knew we would be been lining behind the NVCh-30 (and how that project was delivered we all know), the 1967 reissue and the new Amfibia line...I don't mention the twin crowns because that project appears to be dead.

I also feels there is something happening in Vostok, something not good.

However I apologise for this absurd delay, if I had known we would have waited for years I wouldn't have started the project at all.


----------



## rothko

All out of your control Cuthbert - nothing to apologize for. Some of us appreciate the work that went into getting a great design and very good shades of drivel. I think it will still be worth the wait if and when it comes through!


----------



## Rimmed762

Very large +1


----------



## Jguitron

cuthbert said:


> You are correct but I agree, the initial drama plus the Ratnik project made us lose a "window" that MIGHT have allowed us to get the watch in a period where Vostok wasn't that busy. Or maybe not but if you scroll the initial pages I pushed the moderation to give us the OK on February 2016 as at that time I was promised a delivery for Christmas 2016...later I knew we would be been lining behind the NVCh-30 (and how that project was delivered we all know), the 1967 reissue and the new Amfibia line...I don't mention the twin crowns because that project appears to be dead.
> 
> I also feels there is something happening in Vostok, something not good.
> 
> However I apologise for this absurd delay, if I had known we would have waited for years I wouldn't have started the project at all.


I'm glad you did and the harder it is to get it the more we'll enjoy it.

Keep going at it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

What’s going on with Vostok that’s not good? Company problems or a rash of quality issues? It seems they’ve bitten off more projects than they can chew. I’m willing to wait if the final product is good quality.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

rothko said:


> All out of your control Cuthbert - nothing to apologize for. Some of us appreciate the work that went into getting a great design and very good shades of drivel. I think it will still be worth the wait if and when it comes through!


For the record.....I absolutely agree with this post...A big Thanks to Cuthbert and the rest of the organisers .


----------



## cuthbert

Zany4 said:


> What's going on with Vostok that's not good? Company problems or a rash of quality issues? It seems they've bitten off more projects than they can chew. I'm willing to wait if the final product is good quality.


I SUSPECT company problems. That's just my speculation, mind you.

But if you see all those delays are pretty strange, the fact they couldn't complete the NVCh-30 order because their supplier didn't give them enough dials, the QC problems of the 1967 bronze edition, the twin crown completely disappeared from the radar, the delay (almost one year) in the production of the new Amfibia line.

BTW, talking privately with Technochas I have been told they also approached Vostok because they wanted to make a sort of digital Amphibian (that would have been an interesting watch, I mean a 200mt waterproof digital watch with steel case) but they told they were not interested in pursuing that project.


----------



## ApanovichAG

That's very upset situation. Especially since people want to buy Vostok watches and ready to wait. I was born in USSR and I enjoy having in my collection legendary Amphibian and Luch dress watches . I also love them because they simple, reliable and inexpensive (some kind of ussr seiko to me). And I just wish they will find opportunities to remain on the market and find some investment to produce all components in house and hopefully grow, not just "keep going".


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

Any project news since October is coming to a close? I see lots of expensive Amfibia Turbina ads in my Facebook feed. We Americans all know how Russians love their facebook ads.


----------



## cuthbert

No contacts so far I am afraid.


----------



## mroatman

Zany4 said:


> We Americans all know how Russians love their facebook ads.


Too soon 😅


----------



## fallenmig

No hope of getting this watch in 2017. RIP.


----------



## junkman

:-s sorry


----------



## Crunchnolo

Looking forward to 2018!


----------



## Aeterno




----------



## dmnc

Aeterno said:


> View attachment 12615133


Still get excited seeing that picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mugan

dmnc said:


> Still get excited seeing that picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


... 2018 ???

Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc

mugan said:


> ... 2018 ???
> 
> Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk


Learning to be patient is healthy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mugan

That's true... 

Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite

Aeterno said:


> View attachment 12615133


Updated my sig, thanks!

Come on Baby New Year!


----------



## VWatchie

dmnc said:


> Learning to be patient is healthy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mugan said:


> That's true...
> 
> Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk


Hmm... not so sure about that. It depends on the context. Waiting for our diver is probably pretty healthy, but waiting for things to happen or change by themselves... Not so much.


----------



## dmnc

24 Hours said:


> Hmm... not so sure about that. It depends on the context. Waiting for our diver is probably pretty healthy, but waiting for things to happen or change by themselves... Not so much.


I'm not sure that's patience. It sounds a lot like idling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Not this year but at least some components have arrived, others (dials and bezel) are on their way.


----------



## Thunderdaddy

I want in. How?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Thunderdaddy said:


> I want in. How?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


see first post


----------



## Thunderdaddy

taike said:


> see first post


Thanks, done.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWatchie

cuthbert said:


> Not this year but at least some components have arrived, others (dials and bezel) are on their way.


I just love this and only regret I didn't reserve "a bunch" of them. If I want another one, or two, what do I need to do?


----------



## taike

24 Hours said:


> I just love this and only regret I didn't reserve "a bunch" of them. If I want another one, or two, what do I need to do?


get in line


----------



## cuthbert

taike said:


> get in line


Yes I am afraid a lot of people will bail out due to the long lead time and many might have forgotten about this project, but hopefully the next year the wait will be over.


----------



## Jguitron

Looks fantastic!!!!!! 

Totally worth pushing though even if taking long. Just show us that there's something tangible and I'm not sure many will bail.

Looks awesome!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hseldon

Finally some good news! So glad to see those hands. No experience of these projects but I have a suspicion this will see a low number of drop outs. The finished product is definitely going to be worth the wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave098

cuthbert said:


> Not this year but at least some components have arrived, others (dials and bezel) are on their way.


Great news -- looks terrific!


----------



## tokareva

The parts look great,but why is there so much space between the dial and bezel?


----------



## fliegerchrono

Does look great! Well worth the wait!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

tokareva said:


> The parts look great,but why is there so much space between the dial and bezel?


Might be a bit of an illusion. Here's an attempted recreation:


----------



## cuthbert

tokareva said:


> The parts look great,but why is there so much space between the dial and bezel?
> View attachment 12683211


The same space between bezel and dial in a stock Amphibia.


----------



## safriks

I'm in. Worst case scenario, my grandchildren will one day receive it in my steed

On a somewhat related note, does anyone know about the availability of clean polished bezels for amfibia 420 cases? i understand they are not hard to fit and it would make for a nice explorer homage beater


----------



## Bostok

Are you talking about this? :

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-clean-bezel-01k2.html

they pop up periodically in stock at Meranom, use the _notify when available_ function or you may email them, if not, ebay. Very easy to install.


----------



## kurt1962

I’m still in as KRSVINTAGE in the wait list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandroGB

Hi folks, is it still possible to join the project? I have interest...


----------



## taike

SandroGB said:


> Hi folks, is it still possible to join the project? I have interest...


see first post. join the waiting list


----------



## SandroGB

taike said:


> see first post. join the waiting list


Done! Many thanks


----------



## cuthbert

Interesting development...


----------



## rothko

Do I see a hint of RADIAL BRUSHING!?!?!?!?


----------



## Ivo P

Superrrrr!!!! So is it only the hands left? Remember seeing the dial and bezel


----------



## fliegerchrono

cuthbert said:


> Interesting development...


There is movement..... 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## taike

fliegerchrono said:


> There is movement.....
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


no, just empty case


----------



## hseldon

Ivo P said:


> Superrrrr!!!! So is it only the hands left? Remember seeing the dial and bezel


Hands are done! Go back a few pages. Just the case back now I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

taike said:


> no, just empty case


Exactly. The secret about this project is that it is an homage to the Zen-like experience of waiting for a project watch to be completed. It has been executed in the performance art style of Andy Kaufman and the conceptual composition style of John Cage's masterpiece 4'33". The joke is on us when, on April 1st 2019, the watches ship out with a little note saying that they were all built in 2016 and sitting in Dimitry's garage collecting historical context.

Joking aside, despite the frustrations and periodic hissy-fits each component has looked great as it has been revealed! I truly believe this will be an epic and much envied part of the collections of a couple hundred lucky Russian watch aficionados. Great design, concept and eventually complete watch!!!


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

hseldon said:


> Hands are done! Go back a few pages. Just the case back now I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good news!

My nickname was changed from oskita89 to oscarfranciscovich last year, but I'm in the list like oskita89.

Anyone can change my name.

My mail is still the same though.

Thanks in advance!

Enviado desde mi Aquaris X5 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

oscarfranciscovich said:


> Good news! My nickname was changed from oskita89 to oscarfranciscovich last year, but I'm in the list like oskita89. Anyone can change my name. My mail is still the same though. Thanks in advance! Enviado desde mi Aquaris X5 Plus mediante Tapatalk


 Please contact Recoil who is in charge of the Excel file.


----------



## Recoil

Changed now.

Who did you contact to request change?



kurt1962 said:


> I'm still in as KRSVINTAGE in the wait list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962

Recoil said:


> Changed now.
> 
> Who did you contact to request change?


The change occurred when Tapatalk when bad in September/October and I lost KRSVINTAGE and it defaulted to my old name on Overland Bound. I am still unable to sign in as KRSVINTAGE though attempts have been made to merge the accounts by and admin.

Short of that, I only just notified this thread once I caught it, so no one formally made aware via a PM or such.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codeture

Great news... 
Nice brushed case, gorgerous dial and bezel, nice hands.
Thanks for the update 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha

Sorry if this was addressed before - but will the date have red numerals ala vintage divers? If not, can it? I see there is a red date in some pics and not in others 

Looks like it can be done as this Meranom project watch has it...


----------



## fallenmig

I am glad this project is progressing and on track, what would be the estimate ship date in 2018?


----------



## hseldon

fallenmig said:


> I am glad this project is progressing and on track, what would be the estimate ship date in 2018?


Currently the estimated ship date is in 2018 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

hseldon said:


> Currently the estimated ship date is in 2018
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And rest assured it will be before Christmas.....

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

sriracha said:


> Sorry if this was addressed before - but will the date have red numerals ala vintage divers? If not, can it?
> 
> Looks like it can be done as this Meranom project watch has it...


Where did you find this project?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha

Uros TSI said:


> Where did you find this project?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


In this Russian forum.


----------



## taike

Uros TSI said:


> Where did you find this project?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4593971


----------



## cuthbert

hseldon said:


> Currently the estimated ship date is in 2018
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also because as the 17th of December there is the Christmas' break, no watches produced for almost a month.


----------



## rothko

cuthbert said:


> ... no watches produced for almost a month...


... because the Vostok factory workers all head up to the North Pole to fill temporary labour positions to supplement the toy production workforce.


----------



## sriracha

So...is the date wheel numbers red or black?


----------



## Danilao

sriracha said:


> So...is the date wheel numbers red or black?











Others news soon :-X

;-)


----------



## Bostok

Sorry if I missed it in all these pages, is this the final colour of the hands please?


----------



## codeture

Happy New Year, Everyone... 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia

Happy New Year to all the people involved. I am sure that sooner or later it will be finished. The longer it takes, the better it will be.
Best regards


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

Any news from Meranom???


----------



## cuthbert

Bostok said:


> Sorry if I missed it in all these pages, is this the final colour of the hands please?



Yes.




oscarfranciscovich said:


> Any news from Meranom???


Today Meranom asked me if they should start engraving the case from 0 or from 1....I assume they are close to production.

And sorry if I have been away for a while, I had troubles with the password.​


----------



## Rimmed762

Is there a possibility to start paying already? I'd like to put something down already.


----------



## Crunchnolo

Rimmed762 said:


> Is there a possibility to start paying already? I'd like to put something down already.


Why the rush comrade?


----------



## 24h

Crunchnolo said:


> Why the rush comrade?


So he doesn't spend it on another watch ;-)


----------



## kurt1962

24h said:


> So he doesn't spend it on another watch ;-)


Definitely a hazard for us all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mech3133

Hi guys is this watch still available? Been away for a bit with passcode issues but now fixed. Is this watch still available?


----------



## mroatman

mech3133 said:


> Hi guys is this watch still available? Been away for a bit with passcode issues but now fixed. Is this watch still available?


You can join the waiting list. Page 1.


----------



## SandroGB

Today Meranom asked me if they should start engraving the case from 0 or from 1....I assume they are close to production.

Hi, 
do you know how many they are going to produce? thanks​


----------



## SandroGB

cuthbert said:


> Today Meranom asked me if they should start engraving the case from 0 or from 1....I assume they are close to production.
> 
> Hi, do you know how many they are going to produce? Thanks​


----------



## Rimmed762

24h said:


> Crunchnolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the rush comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> So he doesn't spend it on another watch
Click to expand...

This. I would hate to be broke when this comes.


----------



## mech3133

Thanks for the advice Mroatman


----------



## S.H.

cuthbert said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Today Meranom asked me if they should start engraving the case from 0 or from 1....I assume they are close to production.
> 
> And sorry if I have been away for a while, I had troubles with the password.​


Very happy to learn this. I'm #207 on the list, so I stand a fair chance of wearing one of these.


----------



## cuthbert

Let's see what they say on Monday.

They will make 250, not enough spare parts to get 300 watches...


----------



## Cafe Latte

cuthbert said:


> Let's see what they say on Monday.
> 
> They will make 250, not enough spare parts to get 300 watches...


I am 239, wish I registered when I first though about it as I would have been about number 39 not 239, I hope I get one..
Chris


----------



## cuthbert

Cafe Latte said:


> I am 239, wish I registered when I first though about it as I would have been about number 39 not 239, I hope I get one..
> Chris


I would suggest to talk to Recoil and the guy who has the 39 in order to see if he is available to switch number.


----------



## Cafe Latte

cuthbert said:


> I would suggest to talk to Recoil and the guy who has the 39 in order to see if he is available to switch number.


I doubt anyone would swap and risk not getting one of these watches, I would not ask anyway.. Still hoping they make 250 or if not that some will drop out so I get one.
Chris


----------



## Uros TSI

cuthbert said:


> Let's see what they say on Monday.
> 
> They will make 250, not enough spare parts to get 300 watches...


Yay! That should mean that I'm in 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DYC

Any new?


----------



## synaptyx

Still here, happily waiting.


----------



## cuthbert

They have been busy with the Compressor project, hopefully we'll be next in line.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Compressor came 1 mm larger and almost $100 over the budget. I hope that Russian Diver would meet expectations.


----------



## rothko

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Compressor came 1 mm larger and almost $100 over the budget. I hope that Russian Diver would meet expectations.


Sounds more like an "Expander."


----------



## AT1984

I almost forgot I was on the list. Just to verify: they are making 250?
Thanks...


----------



## S.H.

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Compressor came 1 mm larger and almost $100 over the budget. I hope that Russian Diver would meet expectations.


Why not? If I understood well, we "only" need custom back, bezel, dial and hands. Case is standard issue. The compressor was obviously on another level of complexity. So I'm not too worried about this project. Delays are what they are, part of the fun of having a custom watch, brand new, with a nice uncommon non-chinese movement at a lower total price than the cost of servicing it...


----------



## Recoil

AT1984 said:


> I almost forgot I was on the list. Just to verify: they are making 250?
> Thanks...


*UPDATE*

Yes, Meranom has confirmed 250 watches will be made 

The next 50 members on the wait list have now been moved to the main list. :-!

Registration Spreadsheet

To give the members that are still on the wait list a chance to get a watch, I will over the course of the week send a pm to all 250 members asking them to reconfirm their intention to buy a watch.

You will have 14 days to respond to the pm. After that time period the committee reserve the right to remove you from the list if you do not reply.

Regards
Recoil
on behalf of the committee


----------



## S.H.

Awesome! After all this time regularly checking this thread, I'm in...


----------



## bricem13

+1!!!

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Recoil said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Yes, Meranom has confirmed 250 watches will be made
> 
> The next 50 members on the wait list have now been moved to the main list. :-!
> 
> Registration Spreadsheet
> 
> To give the members that are still on the wait list a chance to get a watch, I will over the course of the week send a pm to all 250 members asking them to reconfirm their intention to buy a watch.
> 
> You will have 14 days to respond to the pm. After that time period the committee reserve the right to remove you from the list if you do not reply.
> 
> Regards
> Recoil
> on behalf of the committee


My PM does not work. But I am in...


----------



## hseldon

Restricted solely to Tapatalk these days so I don’t know if I can get PMs but I’m IN! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schieper

Aha. Some progress. Im in 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949

My PM’s are also off but I am definitely still in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallenmig

Lets move on and get this done, already looking forward to another new project in 2018/2019.


----------



## Zany4

I’m #11 and I’m still in. Not sure if my PM works or not...


----------



## tokareva

I'm definitely still in.#168


----------



## rothko

Congrats to the “Next 50.” Great news!!!!


----------



## BowTiger

fallenmig said:


> Lets move on and get this done, already looking forward to another new project in 2018/2019.


Right there with you.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamT1974

#232 here, not sure if I get PM's or not, but I'm still in.


----------



## miroman

I still haven't receive PM, but I'm in #102.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## DJW GB

#18 Here still in just in case no pm.

Billy Super Duper


----------



## buldogge

#161 100% still in...looking forward to it, for sure!

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## User365937

Looks great!


----------



## bricem13

#243 definitively IN

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

#52 .. absolutely in... get used to long runs if is related to any russian thing


instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Ahh is it time to be woken from my cryogenic freezer.......#86-..........Confuse-a-cat still in
Also
#58.Son of Confuse-a-cat still in


----------



## Coug76

Lucky #13 is still in. (Can't tell if be PM will be noticed)

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P

#49, still here and interested.

Seems 49 gets to be my lucky number, I am by pure chance 49 on another project from the Spanish forum that is taking even longer than this but seems the other will soon conclude too.

Excited.


----------



## MandoBear

Still in for me too!


----------



## Danilao

No PM but -obiouvsly- I’m in!


----------



## kwicksylver

#12 still in.


----------



## nebelk

#89 here - reconfirming my intention to buy this beauty. I didn't get a pm.


----------



## Hemden

I didn't get a PM but principally I'm in (good that I made it to the main list!). Then it will depende on how much more it will cost etc 

EDIT: Number #230 by the way, which is funny because it's the same number I've got for the compressor and both times I was ascended from the waiting list i.e. I could not choose. Is it maybe destiny? lol

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer

I’m in too. After the compressor this will be the next big hit.


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

I'm still in! #51 !


----------



## hseldon

fallenmig said:


> Lets move on and get this done, already looking forward to another new project in 2018/2019.


Technochas Elektronika?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

I think I'm in, however it appears the production will be completed in three weeks.

For the strap, they don't have enough orange tropic strap, so in order not too wait for too long they will ship the watches with the black rubber strap.


----------



## detroie

What about comrades from w.ru, how they can confirm?
I can ask those who register on w.ru to confirm within some period at the profile topic.

i can confirm my #121 position, and if it will be possible to #41 from the waiting list.


----------



## 103ssv

No pm yet, but still in....


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

cuthbert said:


> I think I'm in, however it appears the production will be completed in three weeks.
> 
> For the strap, they don't have enough orange tropic strap, so in order not too wait for too long they will ship the watches with the black rubber strap.


Holy cow... 3 weeks?!?! And they even don't send a picture of the watch???


----------



## CMA22inc

Still in.


----------



## Recoil

Recoil said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Yes, Meranom has confirmed 250 watches will be made
> 
> The next 50 members on the wait list have now been moved to the main list. :-!
> 
> Registration Spreadsheet
> 
> To give the members that are still on the wait list a chance to get a watch,* I will over the course of the week send a pm* to all 250 members asking them to reconfirm their intention to buy a watch.
> 
> You will have 14 days to respond to the pm. After that time period the committee reserve the right to remove you from the list if you do not reply.
> 
> Regards
> Recoil
> on behalf of the committee


For all those that haven't received a pm, it is because I haven't sent any pm's yet!! :roll:

The email address you provided when you filled the registration form will be used to confirm your intention to purchase your watch for those that aren't wus members or if their pm doesn't work.

If you can't be contacted by either method it will be up to you to confirm your intention to buy the watch or watches by posting in this thread.

I won't be sending a pm to any member that has already confirmed in this thread.


----------



## fhp

Hi, dream team!

I'm still in #130! What a so good news !!

Thank you !


----------



## Rimmed762

#39 and #40 still in for me and Rimmed762 Jr.


----------



## Bostok

As this is a Forum project limited in numbers, wouldn't it be normal that each member can acquire one unique example? We've already seen and we are still seeing such limited watches bought in pairs with the spare one "generously'' on sale a few weeks/months later on speculative/"free market'' prices... certainly not illegal but morally speaking not at all respectfully to the community. It is a forum community project after all, is it not? Personally, I’m holding serenely on the waiting list, congratulations to all involved in this project.


----------



## Bostok

double post, sorry


----------



## Aeterno

#7 still in, replied to PM but not taking any chance.


----------



## BizzyC

#69 still IN! Thanks.


----------



## medved001

I still in #21!
Wau


----------



## Perdendosi

I'm *not* going to be participating. So #77 will be available! Enjoy your watches everyone!


----------



## LBCGoat

#93 still in, though happily will trade for #82 if they bail. Thanks for all of your work on this!


----------



## Dave098

Recoil said:


> Yes, Meranom has confirmed 250 watches will be made


Outstanding news!

I replied to the PM, but #36 is IN!

Sorry if this was already mentioned and I missed it, but do we have final or estimated price beyond "not more than $150?"

And although I should know better than to ask, do we have a better sense at this point when they'll be completed and shipped?


----------



## Adrian Jones

#163 and iam still in looking forward to this one


----------



## rothko

I see I'm already confirmed on the list - perfect. Thanks to the team for keeping this so well organized. Looking forward to this getting produced and eventually shipped!


----------



## MEzz

I am still in! replied to the PM. Great job guys.


----------



## fliegerchrono

#167 still in!!!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## amphibic

I am in with number 53!!
and I hope price will "not more than $150"...


----------



## Ecce

Still in.


----------



## synaptyx

Still in - confirmed by PM


----------



## Cafe Latte

I am number 238 (Cafe Latte) and I am still in and very much looking forward to the watch.
Chris


----------



## Fazi64

Just confirmed (to Recoil) No: 33, by Fazi64


----------



## joecool

PM Confirmed no:166


----------



## redrabbit

pm confirmed. #30.


----------



## ghemml

Also confirmed PM for #114 & #132


----------



## cowboys5sb1997

#29 is in....

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962

I’m in and hope we get to us who are far done on the list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Z

Great news,

Still in and pm confirmed at # 43. 

A big thank you to all those that saw this through!


----------



## fallenmig

hseldon said:


> Technochas Elektronika?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I mean a totally new project. This diver project started in 2016 and it's been taking so long and realistically it should have been completed in 2017.
Is the watch I wanted in 2016 and hoped to get in 2017, but is it the watch I want in 2018? Well I am still in because I waited all this time and don't want to get nothing at the end.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

fallenmig said:


> No, I mean a totally new project. This diver project started in 2016 and it's been taking so long and realistically it should have been completed in 2017.
> Is the watch I wanted in 2016 and hoped to get in 2017, but is it the watch I want in 2018? Well I am still in because I waited all this time and don't want to get nothing at the end.


May be we should think something based upon Vostok Classica. The case is really cool.


----------



## ApanovichAG

# 188 Still in!
Haven't received any pm

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

haven’t received any pm for #52 ? should we send pm or wait for pm to reply ..can someone clarify ?


instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Kruzhnoff

I confirm #171 (Kruzhnov).


----------



## taike

Recoil said:


> ...I won't be sending a pm to any member that has already confirmed in this thread.





kakefe said:


> haven't received any pm for #52 ? should we send pm or wait for pm to reply ..can someone clarify ?
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


you already confirmed in this thread before pm was sent. you are green in spreadsheet


----------



## Aidanm

I’m in. Number 236

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvac

I Haven't received any pm yet, still in thought.
#235 (Arvac).


----------



## Uros TSI

#224 I am in, but no PM. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mihaixp

Just confirmed via PM watch #175. I'm very looking forward to this one.


----------



## DYC

Still in. #173


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Weeks of almost silence on this subject. Now eight pages in under 24 hours of "i'm still in"......... A lot of excited people out there.

Happy to see the number move up to 250 as there is nothing worse than languishing in the waiting list.


----------



## chirs1211

Replied to the PM but thought i'd add it here too, I am in  #4 


Chris


----------



## muttonrice

Replied to my PM for #178. Thanks!


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Sent my pm “in”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojoatomic

I received an email but I did not receive a PM - pretty sure this was from a wonky setting I had turned on in PM's which I have corrected... I am however still IN for #108


----------



## Daigotsu

Hi!
Daigotsu, I am still IN for #79!


----------



## grave

Hello! I confirm participation in this project. My number is 109.


----------



## Moka

I confirm my Participation! I have been moved from the waiting list. Now my number is 65. 
I need only one Watch.
Thanks to all, who organized this Projekt!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## milorad

It would be nice to see some pictures of finished watch.


----------



## Bostok

+1 for photos of the finished watch for those still undecided or on the waiting list. 

If the watch is in the production phase, what is the final price please, if no secret? (also regarding the concomitant compressor project)


----------



## DYC

Photos if the finished watch?


----------



## Rat Fink

I'm in #194 can't wait thanks. And on the waiting list as well.


----------



## Recoil

milorad said:


> It would be nice to see some pictures of finished watch.





Bostok said:


> +1 for photos of the finished watch for those still undecided or on the waiting list.
> 
> If the watch is in the production phase, what is the final price please, if no secret? (also regarding the concomitant compressor project)


We are waiting for final pricing and photo's of the watch from Meranom.


----------



## kpjimmy

I'm in at #186 if the price is still in the ball park of $150USD.


----------



## Recoil

*UPDATE*

All pm's have been sent.

If you didn't get a pm you either jumped the gun and posted your confirmation here before I got to send you a pm or you have your pm turned off.
If you pm was off or you are not a wus member you got an email.

Regards,
Recoil


----------



## sonics

I am undecided and want to see the finished watch und the final price before i can tell if I am in or not. Got your pm, too 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yago68

At last, here is our watch. I am definitely still in (#195)


----------



## KarmaToBurn

I replied to the PM. #216 is still interested :-!


----------



## chef-lou

I am still in #231


----------



## helmpda

still in 67 and 68


----------



## psco78

Just replied to PM, still in with #24


----------



## Nearco

I'm still in: Nearco #20. Nice to see the end of the waiting.


----------



## Pomidorov

62Pomidorov
I'm still in: Pomidorov #62.
62Pomidorov


----------



## jim teo

Still in #240.

Recoil, thanks for the PM. Just replied.


----------



## Taipan89

Hi Recoil, I'm still in with #66.


----------



## Racerke

I'm curious how the final watch will look irl. Looking forward for some pics!


----------



## gkblues

Hi Recoil, I'm still in with #241.


----------



## gkblues

Still in #241.

Recoil, thanks for the PM. Just replied.


----------



## zumzum5150

Updated registration and looking forward too seeing actual
samples.


----------



## RFollia

Hi Recoil, thanks for PM, just replied


----------



## Racerke

Racerke said:


> I'm curious how the final watch will look irl. Looking forward for some pics!


Just saw that i made the list.

--> PM sent @recoil


----------



## Sowulo

And me #140


----------



## Yarbles

Honestly I cant remember the final iteration of this watch. Or how much it was going to be....


----------



## DJW GB

Yarbles said:


> Honestly I cant remember the final iteration of this watch. Or how much it was going to be....


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...eztzUop2es/pubhtml?gid=1173598151&single=true

Page 1

Billy Super Duper


----------



## joecool

And as can be seen redish orange or orangey red hand and Indice colour


----------



## physioman82

Hi Recoil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## physioman82

Hi Recoil. Can you please send me instructions for the watch? How can I get it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandroGB

Hi, considering that a small number of watches will be produced (only 250), does it sound reasonable that some people will get more than one piece whereas others (those at the waiting list) possibly none?


----------



## Bostok

SandroGB said:


> Hi, considering that a small number of watches will be produced (only 250), does it sound reasonable that some people will get more than one piece whereas others (those at the waiting list) possibly none?


It does sound very unreasonable to me, also on the waiting list (but sincerely, not the only reason). Also see my initial post a few days ago:



Bostok said:


> As this is a Forum project limited in numbers, wouldn't it be normal that each member can acquire one unique example? We've already seen and we are still seeing such limited watches bought in pairs with the spare one "generously'' on sale a few weeks/months later on speculative/"free market'' prices... certainly not illegal but morally speaking not at all respectfully to the community. It is a forum community project after all, is it not? Personally, I'm holding serenely on the waiting list, congratulations to all involved in this project.


----------



## atatat

confirm my number 120.

Thanks!


----------



## schieper

SandroGB said:


> Hi, considering that a small number of watches will be produced (only 250), does it sound reasonable that some people will get more than one piece whereas others (those at the waiting list) possibly none?


I knew i wanted one straight away but also thought of taking a second one as a gift for my brother. Why would that be unfair? Also, i easily could have made a second account.

Ps. The last watch i gave my brother: he lost. So he will not be getting a new one this round 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Bostok

One may argue this is a community not a shop where you buy yours or others watches.


----------



## schieper

Bostok said:


> One may argue this is a community not a shop where you buy yours or others watches.


Fair point  i see enough material for a separate threath. (Which i am neither going to open nor join. Enough things to worry about; like what band goes to this project watch. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I feel its worth adding to this discussion as a member who has been on the Vostok/Meranom NVCH 30 List ,the Vostok/Meranom compressor list and the Vostok/Meranom Laika Project watch list to mention a few here. Although I have only registered once in all other projects, I think it should be said its at the early stages of these projects when the list is half empty there is a real desire tho get to the target number of units so the watch project actually happens.
With this watch, I have two on the list and it may sound hypocritical but I do understand members feelings when it comes to this issue, however as it was stated before, it would not be impossible to register under several different accounts and register for as many as you want.
If you wish to buy an item from kickstarter you can have as many as you please, now I am not trying to make too many comparisons here but it should be said that this is community with a common interest and many members buy watches with a view in it increasing in value at some point so maybe a limit on how many anyone can have would very hard to police and may even deterer some registrations at the start,
Personally I feel two watches should be the limit but I have no idea how you would stop determined people getting as many as they want.
I should probably mention as I did at back the start of this project, I have one watch for myself and I registered for another, for what was my sons 16th birthday when it was actually the 2016 WUS project. It now looks like it not even going to make his 17th (21 Feb). Should have known better, compresor took four years and NVCH took at least two .


----------



## bricem13

It would be cool if project admins could indicate on the spreadsheet who confirmed (esp for those who post simply here without any pm)


Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

bricem13 said:


> It would be cool if project admins could indicate on the spreadsheet who confirmed (esp for those who post simply here without any pm)
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


All in the first column that are green are confirmed .Well that's what I understand.


----------



## Rimmed762

I signed for two for couple of reasons. 

First is to pass one to Rimmed jr. some later. 

Second one is that when this project started, I wanted this to happen and so to get to 250, I signed for two.

Third was that I appreciate originals. But because, for example lume, quality varies, I wanted one to mod if required.

I have never sold a watch. Have given away three for gifts.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Rimmed762 said:


> I signed for two for couple of reasons.
> 
> First is to pass one to Rimmed jr. some later.
> 
> Second one is that when this project started, I wanted this to happen and so to get to 250, I signed for two.
> 
> Third was that I appreciate originals. But because, for example lume, quality varies, I wanted one to mod if required.
> 
> I have never sold a watch. Have given away three for gifts.


I suppose its just like anyone who is "obsessed" with a subject , they want everyone else to enjoy it as they do (is this sounding a little odd ?). I gave a Komandirskie to my daughters Ex hoping to get him on board.....I want it bloody back!


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Confirmed via PM for #214. I collect dive watches but do not have a Russian made diver and have put it off as I feel the need to upgrade the bezel and crown to steel versions on the Amphibias to make them up to par and was having a hard time finding a bezel insert to match the blue dial of the model I was looking at, so this was a nice way to add a Russian made diver to the collection. Looking forward to getting it.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Sowulo

SandroGB said:


> Hi, considering that a small number of watches will be produced (only 250), does it sound reasonable that some people will get more than one piece whereas others (those at the waiting list) possibly none?


I think it is reasonable. At the early stages of this project, it was needed to commit as many watches as possible, so the project could lift off. so the people were ordering multiple just to get it started. It was started in 2016 and took so long to manufacture so it is natural that during that period more people got interested in the project. At the end of the day, you can't have all watches of the world so it is best just let it go and not get frustrated.
P.S. I'm having just one myself...


----------



## Rimmed762

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I suppose its just like anyone who is "obsessed" with a subject , they want everyone else to enjoy it as they do (is this sounding a little odd ?).


Guilty as charged.  But I might change it to "give a possibility to enjoy".


----------



## hseldon

It took quite a while to hit the original 200 mark so I don’t think it is unreasonable for people to have registered for more than one. At that time it was good to see members request more than one unit as it helped the project reach the minimum order requirement. Back then we could not have seen the interest this project would generate, in fact for a long time the future of it was uncertain if not completely in doubt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

About 90-100 still unconfirmed and about 70 on the wait list. I think it will be just enough of this watch for everyone.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## xarby

yes, I’m in with the number 76


----------



## bulubaslot2

Sí, quiero confirmar que todavía estoy en el proyecto.
Gracias


----------



## bulubaslot2

Yes, I want to confirm that I'm still in the project with the number 84
Thank you


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Sowulo said:


> I think it is reasonable. At the early stages of this project, it was needed to commit as many watches as possible, so the project could lift off. so the people were ordering multiple just to get it started. It was started in 2016 and took so long to manufacture so it is natural that during that period more people got interested in the project. At the end of the day, you can't have all watches of the world so it is best just let it go and not get frustrated.
> P.S. I'm having just one myself...


If we want to replicate true "Soviet" watch we should restrict one per customer and better distribute it through special commissary for the WUS members only.


----------



## Sowulo

Kirill Sergueev said:


> If we want to replicate true "Soviet" watch we should restrict one per customer and better distribute it through special commissary for the WUS members only.


Well, you have to start a revolution on the forum first, overthrow existing rules, imply new ones, set peoples commissar and then you good to go...


----------



## fallenmig

Kirill Sergueev said:


> If we want to replicate true "Soviet" watch we should restrict one per customer and better distribute it through special commissary for the WUS members only.


Around 12 people ordered second watch, I doubt they are all reselling later, chances are those are for gift or collection.
How many people spend 2+ years to wait for a project watch and hope later then can make a profit on it? If they are smart they'd be rich buying and selling bitcoins in the last 2 years.
If I had the chance I would get 2 watches too, 1 will sit in my collection and 1 for daily wear.


----------



## Yarbles

Ah the pictures of the bezel face and hands look really nice  enthusiasm returns )


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Sowulo said:


> Well, you have to start a revolution on the forum first, overthrow existing rules, imply new ones, set peoples commissar and then you good to go...


We have to have preexisting conditions for that and Bolshevik party.


----------



## Yarbles

On the topic of multiples .... 
I think a buy where you commit in advance similiar to this project ...multiples are fine.
Buying multiples of limited release watches isnt so cool esp if it's a very desired piece and esp of its 
to flip for profit.
2 different situations.


----------



## 103ssv

Hi

I have an option for two watches for different reasons, the first and most important was to get the project started, I'm an early adaptor.
The second as that if I like the watch very much I can keep one in new condition and wear the other.
If it turns out to be a not so very special one, yes I will sell one of them, I don't think there's anything wrong with this.

regards


----------



## BowTiger

Well, I decided to toss my name in the hat as #70 (wait list)... maybe that many won't respond.


----------



## fallenmig

BowTiger said:


> Well, I decided to toss my name in the hat as #70 (wait list)... maybe that many won't respond.


Sitting next to you, fingers crossed. :roll:


----------



## Chascomm

BowTiger said:


> Well, I decided to toss my name in the hat as #70 (wait list)... maybe that many won't respond.


Good luck! :-!


----------



## codeture

BowTiger said:


> Well, I decided to toss my name in the hat as #70 (wait list)... maybe that many won't respond.


Gokd luck!

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## hanssenh

Confirmed, I am still in. 
Numbers 222 and 223.


----------



## nannige

I am still in. 
Number 233!!!


----------



## detroie

I don't understand why people make excuses for their wish to buy two pairs.

it is prohibited?)


----------



## kpjimmy

detroie said:


> I don't understand why people make excuses for their wish to buy two pairs.
> 
> it is prohibited?)


I think it's the view of taking a slot away from a different buyer. I see no issues with it. If I was 251 because of it, I would wait as well lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer

Well if I had the financial freedom I would also buy two pieces. One for the wrist and one for the watch box. I don’t see anything wrong with that. Even if I wanted to sell one later on.


----------



## schieper

If i had financial freedom, i would buy bloody vostok 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

I know nothing of this project. I saw the first some odd pages and such. I would just like to see what this watch looks like after the two year wait. Any pics of the final watch?

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

guspech750 said:


> I know nothing of this project. I saw the first some odd pages and such. I would just like to see what this watch looks like after the two year wait. Any pics of the final watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


Sorry none yet.......we are all waiting for these images,maybe in approx two weeks there will be something.


----------



## S.H.

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Sorry none yet.......we are all waiting for these images,maybe in approx two weeks there will be something.


Somehow, I find it much more fun that way... All the wonky design process, restricted numbers, long wait, slight surprises set this watch apart: you cannot go into any store (virtual or not), see it and buy it.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

For me, I think its the reminder of childhood .
We saw something as a rough drawing in a Comic /magazine/newspaper,read the description and then our mind did the rest .
We saved our pennies,
Scrounged an envelope,
Walked to the post office to get a postal/money order and a stamp,
Placed it in the post box and waited at least six weeks(a lifetime) for it to arrive.


Ahh the good old days.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I feel its worth adding to this discussion as a member who has been on the Vostok/Meranom NVCH 30 List ,the Vostok/Meranom compressor list and the Vostok/Meranom Laika Project watch list to mention a few here. Although I have only registered once in all other projects, I think it should be said its at the early stages of these projects when the list is half empty there is a real desire tho get to the target number of units so the watch project actually happens.
> With this watch, I have two on the list and it may sound hypocritical but I do understand members feelings when it comes to this issue, however as it was stated before, it would not be impossible to register under several different accounts and register for as many as you want.
> If you wish to buy an item from kickstarter you can have as many as you please, now I am not trying to make too many comparisons here but it should be said that this is community with a common interest and many members buy watches with a view in it increasing in value at some point so maybe a limit on how many anyone can have would very hard to police and may even deterer some registrations at the start,
> Personally I feel two watches should be the limit but I have no idea how you would stop determined people getting as many as they want.
> I should probably mention as I did at back the start of this project, I have one watch for myself and I registered for another, for what was my sons 16th birthday when it was actually the 2016 WUS project. It now looks like it not even going to make his 17th (21 Feb). Should have known better, compresor took four years and NVCH took at least two .


Vostok Meranom Laika project? Did I miss something?
Please tell us more about it, my friend Google didn't know anything about it ! 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

I filed another request for this watch a few days ago but I don't see it on the wait list? Is it automatic or needs to be added manually? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## S.H.

I think it is Recoil who manage it. He's not a robot so give him a little time! 

BTW, good job and thanks for your work Recoil :-! (and Cuthbert, and all of you who have worked on this watch)


----------



## Uros TSI

Of course. No problem. Just asking.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

fliegerchrono said:


> Vostok Meranom Laika project? Did I miss something?
> Please tell us more about it, my friend Google didn't know anything about it !
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4593971


----------



## gulshat

здравствуйте.за мной номер часов 211 и 217 . спасибо большое


----------



## willjackson

I also responded to the PM and I am repeating myself, #147 Is in and excited!!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinot

Private message responded, #119 still in, thanks!


----------



## detroie

any news?images of the watches?)


----------



## dmnc

#125 in and excited.

All the practice waiting for this is hopefully going to help me when it comes to the Meranom marathon this time round. It’s like the shipping time is designed to be just long enough for you to start to fear its lost every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonics

#137
I am generally interested in buying but i want to see pictures of the finished watch at first. 
Replied to the PM also. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

detroie said:


> any news?images of the watches?)


Waiting for Meranom...


----------



## Uros TSI

I was just wondering, looking at the 150 Amphibias on Meranom, did anyone notice the position of holes for springbars?

It is way too much down and outwards. So it creates a huge gap between the let's say I want a bracelet. This is even more visible with flat end bracelets, in this case our only option.

Is there a possibility that these springbar holes be drilled in different place. Higher and more to the center of the inside of the lug? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostok

Uros TSI said:


> Is there a possibility that these springbar holes be drilled in different place. Higher and more to the center of the inside of the lug?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Just in case that was not rethorical , you're asking in general, for this particular project set or your personal watch?

P.S. this was definitely rethorical.


----------



## Uros TSI

As I do not intend to buy another 150 Amphibian, I am interested can it be done in this case, but I presume that now it is too late so I will have to find a way to live with it.  after all it is Russian made with all it's glitches we love. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wenghing

#162 still in although PM replied just today


----------



## Chascomm

What is the cut-off date for subscribers to confirm their order?

As it stands today, most of the waiting list could still get a place.


----------



## Arizone

Whoops, wrong thread.


----------



## WilliamT1974

So, now we wait for a PM with instructions on how to pay for the watch?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanssenh

???



WilliamT1974 said:


> So, now we wait for a PM with instructions on how to pay for the watch?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

hanssenh said:


> ???


...


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

It's all very quiet on this thread................................................. I thought the disco should have started by now ?


----------



## macosie

Confuse-a-cat said:


> It's all very quiet on this thread................................................. I thought the disco should have started by now ?


Some of us are still holding our breath on the waiting list, hoping our number gets called.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunchnolo

Maybe it's time to play a game. What's wrong with this picture of the WUS 2016 Russian diver project watch?


----------



## Bostok

Recoil said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Yes, Meranom has confirmed 250 watches will be made
> 
> The next 50 members on the wait list have now been moved to the main list. :-!
> 
> Registration Spreadsheet
> 
> *To give the members that are still on the wait list a chance to get a watch, I will over the course of the week send a pm to all 250 members asking them to reconfirm their intention to buy a watch.
> 
> You will have 14 days to respond to the pm. After that time period the committee reserve the right to remove you from the list if you do not reply.
> *
> Regards
> Recoil
> on behalf of the committee





Chascomm said:


> What is the cut-off date for subscribers to confirm their order?
> 
> As it stands today, most of the waiting list could still get a place.





macosie said:


> Some of us are still holding our breath on the waiting list, hoping our number gets called.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Besides advancing the project, clarifying the final list would also be at least minimum respecteful to the rest of the potential participants on the waiting list...


----------



## rothko

Crunchnolo said:


> Maybe it's time to play a game. What's wrong with this picture of the WUS 2016 Russian diver project watch?
> View attachment 12950025


I'll play! My answer: The lume is too good to be a Vostok.


----------



## haejuk

rothko said:


> I'll play! My answer: The lume is too good to be a Vostok.


Also, the included strap is way too nice.


----------



## Jguitron

rothko said:


> I'll play! My answer: The lume is too good to be a Vostok.


I think it wears too large on your wrist.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

Jguitron said:


> I think it wears too large on your wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought this project was a full size watch?
Chris


----------



## Danilao

Maybe it's time to wash the waiting list ;-)


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Crunchnolo said:


> Maybe it's time to play a game. What's wrong with this picture of the WUS 2016 Russian diver project watch?
> View attachment 12950025


I love this game

Now some sexy wrist shots























Ahhh makes me feel so much better.


----------



## DJW GB

Lovely makes a poljot 2209 look like a flabby whale , this is a real ultra thin watch.

Billy super duper


----------



## Crunchnolo

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I love this game
> 
> Now some sexy wrist shots
> 
> View attachment 12954877
> 
> View attachment 12954879
> 
> View attachment 12954883
> 
> 
> Ahhh makes me feel so much better.


Looks fabulous!

And I must admit I agree with rothko's sentiments. The lume is exceptional ...


----------



## Chascomm

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Now some sexy wrist shots...


You could be the first to post this watch on the Watchuseek projects thread on Public:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/wus-project-watches-post-yours-2168186.html


----------



## Uros TSI

Any updates? I already bought one strap and a bracelet and received them from China 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil

Uros TSI said:


> Any updates? I already bought one strap and a bracelet and received them from China
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes, very soon.


----------



## cuthbert

Uros TSI said:


> Any updates? I already bought one strap and a bracelet and received them from China
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Sorry guys, we have the pics of the watches but NOT the confirmation of the price...


----------



## DJW GB

Wow I love it  can't wait . Thanks for all your help Cuthbert and others involved in this process.

Billy super duper


----------



## Danilao

It would be useful to have the list cleaned up for when the big time will be. 
Recoil, turn on the hydrojet ;-)


----------



## Crunchnolo

cuthbert said:


> Sorry guys, we have the pics of the watches but NOT the confirmation of the price...
> 
> View attachment 12975083
> 
> 
> View attachment 12975091
> 
> 
> View attachment 12975107


I'm not sure about the quality control. That one is missing a spring bar.

How can they not have a price after two years? Waiting for the shipping date to announce a significantly higher price due to whatever reason is unacceptable imo. This is not a critique towards you cuthbert and I thank you again for your handling of the project.


----------



## zumzum5150

Love..Love..Love it..#207 !


----------



## Rimmed762

I think cleaning of the big list should/could be done after final schelude and price is known. 

Thank you for all the guys who managed this project, this has been a truly long run.


----------



## Rimmed762

It is annoying that I can't see these photos. But not a fault of any of you. These are the ones I would really have liked to see.


----------



## fhp

Thanks, Cuthbert, for these pics. This is a really awesome watch. Just hope the price won't be too high compared to the estimation.

Happy to be in that project. BTW, can we show a list of all members who have booked and all who want to join if possible.

Anyway, many thanks again!!


----------



## Rimmed762

fhp said:


> Happy to be in that project. BTW, can we show a list of all members who have booked and all who want to join if possible.


First page of this thread and spreadsheet from first message. I think it is updated. Greens have confirmed that they are still in.


----------



## haejuk

Those turned out a lot nicer than I thought they would. I really like the thickness of the bezel compared to the normal SE bezels. I also really like the texture of the dial.


----------



## Rimmed762

Now I see photo #3. Thickness of the bezel looks great. Very sovietisque.


----------



## cuthbert

Danilao said:


> It would be useful to have the list cleaned up for when the big time will be.
> Recoil, turn on the hydrojet ;-)


Aidan is doing a great job but I think many members are still waiting for the final price.


----------



## Danilao

cuthbert said:


> Aidan is doing a great job but I think many members are still waiting for the final price.


This is an interesting observation and the great work of Recoil has all my esteem


----------



## Rimmed762

Now I see photos #1 and #3. I am getting to feel the success.


----------



## Bostok

Wasn't the date black in the final drawing? That red seems from another watch...

The price is not only ''unknown'' but not even ''confirmed''... little bit sad from Meranom as regard to this forum...


----------



## Uros TSI

It looks really good. But in my opinion this will cost way more than anticipated. It has a lot of additions and changes compared to an average SE which is already in the 150$ range. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Bostok said:


> Wasn't the date black in the final drawing? That red seems from another watch...
> 
> The price is not only ''unknown'' but not even ''confirmed''... little bit sad from Meranom as regard to this forum...


Long story...we had this conversation years ago, the original Slavas had either black or red calendar wheel, the majority of people wanted the red wheel, and to be honest it matches well the orange of the dial.


----------



## Recoil

Danilao said:


> It would be useful to have the list cleaned up for when the big time will be.
> Recoil, turn on the hydrojet ;-)





Rimmed762 said:


> I think cleaning of the big list should/could be done after final schedule and price is known.
> 
> Thank you for all the guys who managed this project, this has been a truly long run.


I will clean up the list when we get the price.

The members that haven't replied to the committee pm will have hours rather than days to confirm if they want the watch once the price is known.


----------



## schieper

Nice!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## hseldon

Looks great. Getting really excited now. A huge thank you to everyone who has given their time and sanity to getting this project to completion, especially cuthbert and recoil. 

Looks like it has old fashioned numbers on the calendar wheel too! 
Any guesses on how long before we will know the final price? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallenmig

The watch looks good but I notice there are a lot rough edges and burrs on the back of the watch #002.
I've own a green Neptune SE and it looks very well finished and this is not the same league. Where are we stand with QC?


----------



## Jguitron

cuthbert said:


> Sorry guys, we have the pics of the watches but NOT the confirmation of the price...
> 
> View attachment 12975083
> 
> 
> View attachment 12975091
> 
> 
> View attachment 12975107


Woah!!!!

Looks fantastic!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

I hope we don’t get in trouble for the watchuseek logo on the back. On another project that was verboten. They look good to be but a black date wheel would have been awesome.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Wow they look amazing!!! I agree about the date wheel would have looked better in back but not a big issue.. Cant wait!!
Chris


----------



## kurt1962

I love it. Hope we make to the waiting list people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Zany4 said:


> I hope we don't get in trouble for the watchuseek logo on the back. On another project that was verboten.


What project was that? Definitely not a Watchuseek project.

This Slava homage project is a Watchuseek hosted and authorised project and therefore has the Watchuseek logo. To fail to acknowledge Watchuseek would be disrespectful.

On this forum however, some of the members have been allowed to post notification of other, non-Watchuseek projects that are of special interest to the membership. Perhaps it is one of these that you are thinking of?


----------



## Zany4

I thought for the Ratnik project that delayed this one, that had the red star, the WUS logo has been requested to be used somewhere on the watch but was not allowed, hence only the red star.


----------



## tokareva

Crunchnolo said:


> I'm not sure about the quality control. That one is missing a spring bar.


I think they all have only one spring bar, it seems to be used only for holding the tags on at this point. They look great.


----------



## Chascomm

Zany4 said:


> I thought for the Ratnik project that delayed this one, that had the red star, the WUS logo has been requested to be used somewhere on the watch but was not allowed, hence only the red star.


That would have been a decision of the project participants, not of Watchuseek moderators, admins or owners.


----------



## Rimmed762

Chascomm said:


> Zany4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for the Ratnik project that delayed this one, that had the red star, the WUS logo has been requested to be used somewhere on the watch but was not allowed, hence only the red star.
> 
> 
> 
> That would have been a decision of the project participants, not of Watchuseek moderators, admins or owners.
Click to expand...

And it was a decision of participants.

By the way, I started a thread about "Blue Samara" should I have asked for permission to post it? Because I was unaware of that.


----------



## joecool

Rimmed762 said:


> And it was a decision of participants.
> 
> By the way, I started a thread about "Blue Samara" should I have asked for permission to post it? Because I was unaware of that.


I think your safe enough,as it is an external forum project separate and not linked to Watchuseek in any way


----------



## Rimmed762

I think and hope so.


----------



## S.H.

Good job guys! It does look good on pictures...


----------



## Moryak

Нi for everybody. I want to take part in the project. Please write down on any vacant number. I have filled and send registration form. Thanks, Alex.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Looks great! Can’t wait for them to be shipped! Thanks committee!


----------



## Aeterno

Possibly be lynched for saying this but happy if this ships next month! In "hock" for three watches already this month with Meranom almost to the point should just give them open access to my bank account if the Slava homage ships this week.


----------



## adryens

Awesome pictures, im anxious

))


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mugan

It is really very beautiful

Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

My only concern is when is the time window for paying these watches. I'd love to have money at my hands (in account) then.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Dear Dmitry (Mr Meranom).
I/we understand that you sell us a wonderful product that we all desire. However we are on our knees Please Please , I implore you to have Mercy on our Bank accounts this time around.
There are many here today who have invested a lot into Vostok watches recently 
Personally, I have in the last year purchased from you a numerus parts,a Bronze 1967, 2416b Compressor, very soon I will have to pay for a Laika project 020 and now this WUS 2016 project watch.

Please help us to pay for our sins and be charitable to your loyal watch collecting followers when you set the price of the 2016 Slava Project watch.


----------



## BowTiger

Now that it seems we're close to shipping. Any updates to wait list? Those that haven't confirmed? I'd love to be bumped up to the guaranteed list.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvac

cuthbert said:


> Sorry guys, we have the pics of the watches but NOT the confirmation of the price...
> 
> View attachment 12975083


I love it! Congrats!


----------



## physioman82

Arvac said:


> I love it! Congrats!


Amazing watch!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend

Excellent news, great pictures team.
Thanks for all your hard work.
Set up my Meranom acct all set to go wait for the word.
Regards
Robt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codeture

cuthbert said:


> Sorry guys, we have the pics of the watches but NOT the confirmation of the price...
> 
> View attachment 12975083
> 
> 
> View attachment 12975091
> 
> 
> View attachment 12975107


Finally... 
It looks awesome.

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

So... time to start planning ahead! Strap ideas people?


----------



## Uros TSI

I already got these two. First one in orange.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

Already ordered mine from Flavinov


----------



## fliegerchrono

Uros TSI said:


> I already got these two. First one in orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


What model is the jubilee and where did you buy it?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

It from Aliex, the seller is Carlywet. It has all solid links(even the three rows of small links in the middle, tapers to 18mm at the buckle(which I did not know but I really love it). Endlinks are folded steel but rather thick steel plate. It has screw in pins for shortening. The buckle is folded steel but works really nice and is quite well finished. Foldover buckle with push release.

CARLYWET 22mm Two Tone Rose Gold Straight End Solid Screw Links Replacement Watch Band Strap Jubilee Bracelet Double Push Clasp
http://s.aliex.com/mEZ7fqq2?fromSns=Copy to clipboard

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

Good suggestions Uros. The 150 case does have quite a bit of a gap between the case and springbars, so the straps would need to be quite thick. 

What is the thickness and quality of those nylon 2 piece straps like?

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

Let me take pictures of both tomorrow and I will post them. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

Since the beginning of the project, I’ve had a black sailcloth pattern strap with orange stitching from Bradystraps waiting for use. They’re leather and OK for water use. Well made and feel heavy duty.


----------



## rothko

mrwomble said:


> So... time to start planning ahead! Strap ideas people?


Time to resurrect this thread! 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/2016-diver-project-strap-bracelet-idea-thread-3489658.html


----------



## thewatchadude

Hi Zany4, I've long been tempted by the Bradystraps' sailcloths. Are they just OK for say sailing, or can we also swim in the sea or even do some scuba diving with them?


----------



## Zany4

thewatchadude said:


> Hi Zany4, I've long been tempted by the Bradystraps' sailcloths. Are they just OK for say sailing, or can we also swim in the sea or even do some scuba diving with them?


They're leather and nubuck lined so I would say water resistant, not waterproof. I'd say the sailcloth bradystrap's are good for sailing or light swimming, but I wouldn't dive with them. I'd pick up something silicone. I like Barton's quick release silicone and they have a basic and new textured option.


----------



## jim teo




----------



## Hemden

Am I the only one that can see the watch going well with a bracelet neptune-style?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
EDIT: of course I don't mean the same one, I know they are not compatible


----------



## thewatchadude

jim teo, I'd go for the tropic


----------



## joecool

If the final price is more than $150 I'd have some serious reservations about it,after all it is in essence equivalent to one of Meranoms SE models


----------



## jim teo

Hemden said:


> Am I the only one that can see the watch going well with a bracelet neptune-style?
> 
> EDIT: of course I don't mean the same one, I know they are not compatible


What's the neptune style? Have no idea.



thewatchadude said:


> jim teo, I'd go for the tropic


Me too.
I also think that grey nato matches perfectly with the dial.

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage

joecool said:


> If the final price is more than $150 I'd have some serious reservations about it,after all it is in essence equivalent to one of Meranoms SE models


Yep. Although friggin' awesome as it is, I'm waiting the final price to do my considerations
Meranom has added great value SE lately.


----------



## Hemden

jim teo said:


> What's the neptune style? Have no idea.


The one found in the Neptune SEs










Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo

I see. Thanks for the info.

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Hemden

jim teo said:


> I see. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Sure mate, I had casually my Neptune on lol

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59

joecool said:


> If the final price is more than $150 I'd have some serious reservations about it,after all it is in essence equivalent to one of Meranoms SE models


If I recall correctly, that was the understanding from the start.

And from the first post of this thread - "The price is estimated to be "not more than $150"."


----------



## WilliamT1974

Looks good. Pretty much what I expected. I'm looking forward to actually getting it. Thanks to all those whose work made it possible. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

scott59 said:


> If I recall correctly, that was the understanding from the start.
> 
> And from the first post of this thread - "The price is estimated to be "not more than $150"."


I truly hope it It doesn't cost more.

Anyway I'm sure it would have been clearly mentioned in the posts before if this was the case......wouldn't It ....Someone, Please reassure me ?


----------



## MandoBear

Looks fantastic - I have a feeling this may leave my wallet feeling "mildly distressed"...


----------



## mrwomble

jim teo said:


>


I like the look of that topic strap, where is that from?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo

mrwomble said:


> I like the look of that topic strap, where is that from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


There you are......

https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-295-italian-rubber-watch-strap.php

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Tarquin

Hemden said:


> Am I the only one that can see the watch going well with a bracelet neptune-style?


Nope - if I get one (and that is highly unlikely) it will be adorned with steel.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

jim teo said:


> There you are......
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-295-italian-rubber-watch-strap.php
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Also made by Bonetto Cinturini as the 295. Good looking strap.


----------



## jim teo

KarmaToBurn said:


> Also made by Bonetto Cinturini as the 295. Good looking strap.


Yeap. That's right.
It is actually made at the Bonetto Cinturini factory like all the zulu diver straps.

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

jim teo said:


> Yeap. That's right.
> It is actually made at the Bonetto Cinturini factory like all the zulu diver straps.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Thanks, will definitely check that one out.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunchnolo

KarmaToBurn said:


> Also made by Bonetto Cinturini as the 295. Good looking strap.


Is the 295 available in 22mm?

This one caught my eye...


----------



## Uros TSI

Here they are. Lovin this jubilee.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Im not in on this project... But for it looks and since I have the BC 295 strap, on my opinion this is the perfect strap to buy as long as it is available at 22mm... So far I have only seen it at 20mm.









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## jose-CostaRica

These are nice too from strapsco on ebay









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## macosie

Do we have any idea when the final price will be announced?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

Please add me to the list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Ok...I'll make it plain....what is the price we are all lookin at?
The watch is completed,so why the delay?
Looking forward to a response.....


----------



## gak

gak said:


> Please add me to the list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nevermind. I can see myself down in waiting list. Do I need to fill any extra forms?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

joecool said:


> Ok...I'll make it plain....what is the price we are all lookin at?
> The watch is completed,so why the delay?
> Looking forward to a response.....


Surely we would not have waited almost two years and then the watches cost is over the budgeted price ?

Please tell me I am worrying unnecessarily ?


----------



## Aeterno

joecool said:


> Ok...I'll make it plain....what is the price we are all lookin at?
> The watch is completed,so why the delay?
> Looking forward to a response.....


A logical reason for the delay might be giving a second final chance to those that have not responded yet to say they are still in. There are still quite a few white names that have not checked in. If that is the case then time is running down, the list will be consolidated and orders + payments begin. Also wondering what the final price will be, if it is more than the estimate there will be an explanation and then either acceptance or the watch is offered to the next person on the waiting list.


----------



## macosie

Aeterno said:


> A logical reason for the delay might be giving a second final chance to those that have not responded yet to say they are still in. There are still quite a few white names that have not checked in. If that is the case then time is running down, the list will be consolidated and orders + payments begin. Also wondering what the final price will be, if it is more than the estimate there will be an explanation and then either acceptance or the watch is offered to the next person on the waiting list.


I think those holdouts are waiting for the final price before committing.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Surely we would not have waited almost two years and then the watches cost is over the budgeted price ?
> 
> Please tell me I am worrying unnecessarily ?


I am worried as well but there is nothing we can do about it besides soliciting an answer.

But however...nobody has paid the watch yet, unlike in the other project (that I find annoying to be honest).


----------



## Aeterno

macosie said:


> I think those holdouts are waiting for the final price before committing.


It would be unwise because they run the risk of the committee deciding to remove them from the list. The PMs were sent out on 14 February 2018 with a response expected within 14 days. That period has expired. If there was not a waiting list then it might make more sense to take this risk. Anyway, it was only my speculation for a reason for the delay, not a fact for the delay.

It would be great if we could be informed please where the project stands.

Are all of the 250 + 50 watches assembled and prepared for delivery now? The photographs only show a handful.

Will the price still be <= $150 usd? The estimate was set nearly two years ago it might be under.

What are the facts for the delay please?

Edit:



Recoil said:


> I will clean up the list when we get the price.
> 
> The members that haven't replied to the committee pm will have hours rather than days to confirm if they want the watch once the price is known.


5 days ago.


----------



## fliegerchrono

I am going to put mine on a two-piece NATO in black-grey-orange. I found the case to be a bit too bulky to be on a normal NATO strap and think a metal bracelet won't be a success due to the large gap between strap/bracelet and the case.
Another possibility is putting it on a black isofrane-a-like since I have already have two watches on an orange Isofrane-a-like,

The two piece looked nice on my former Amphibia SE 150L07

























Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## mugan

Meranom will send a email to all to make the payment?

Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

I received the final word for the matter: $150 without strap, discount on the one you buy from Meranom.

They apologise because the factory last year increased the price of watches, as we discussed on this board...they completed the first 160 watches and sent me more pics.

While not ideal I hope the news are positive for most of the partecipants....if they can confirm with recoil it will be good so they can start to send the mails one hte matter, they want the list of confirmed buyers.


----------



## rothko

Looks great! Thanks for the update. :^)


----------



## Zany4

The finished product looks great from all those photos! Congrats and thanks to the project organizers. I think people should have until the end of the month to confirm at the absolute latest and if not the project admins should submit the first 160 confirmed names on the list so payment and shipping can begin.


----------



## ghemml

I didn't received any email for payment yet. Is it by batch?


----------



## ghemml

Gonna replace the crown to this


----------



## Zany4

ghemml said:


> Gonna replace the crown to this


I have one of those special raw machined crowns on one of my GMT SE. They're nice, but I think the one this project comes with is also machined steel but polished. I like that it has the B and that the finish matches the polished edge of the bezel for contrast with the case. Just be careful switching crowns. I broke one of mine not being careful with the button and making sure it was fully in the extended position.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Zany4 said:


> I have one of those special raw machined crowns on one of my GMT SE. They're nice, but I think the one this project comes with is also machined steel but polished. I like that it has the B and that the finish matches the polished edge of the bezel for contrast with the case. Just be careful switching crowns. I broke one of mine not being careful with the button and making sure it was fully in the extended position.


Is this crown available with the stem for the 150 case?
If so , which one is it..
Thanks in advance

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

These things look amazing, and have substantially exceeded my expectations. What would be the possibility of Meranom offering this as a regular production SE model?


----------



## scott59

Does the basic Meranom silicon strap fit on an 8 1/4" wrist? Anybody know? Plus, we get a discount on this $9 strap! Cool. Thanks for any help.

(I had bookmarked the orange one, way back when, but now thinking black is more me, orange a bit loud for my wallflower self.........)

Silicon Strap Anti Dust 22mm Black
120x70mm.
Maximum length 170mm.

Anti dust coating


----------



## Uros TSI

Look awesome. Thanks to the committee for their time effort and involvement.

How do we "confirm with Recoil"? I confirm #224 on the main list and #72 on the wait list. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo

Great news. Watch is awesome. 
Many many thanks to those who run the project.
I've already confirmed with Recoil so I suppose now we have to wait for Meranom's mail.
I mean there's no need to reconfirm.

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## hseldon

Sounds like great news to me. I was very happy for the watch to come without a strap and already have my eye on a couple. Can’t wait to hear from Meranom to pay for this!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidanm

Looks great but unfortunately I'm not in a situation to obtain right now.

Please remove me from the list and let someone from the waitlist grab this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

tokareva said:


> These things look amazing, and have substantially exceeded my expectations. What would be the possibility of Meranom offering this as a regular production SE model?
> 
> View attachment 12992087


Hopefully no, this should be a watch reserved to the people who patiently waited for two years and contributed to the design.


----------



## joecool

Any idea when the remaining 90 watches will be completed?


----------



## 2500M_Sub

scott59 said:


> Does the basic Meranom silicon strap fit on an 8 1/4" wrist? Anybody know? Plus, we get a discount on this $9 strap! Cool. Thanks for any help.
> 
> (I had bookmarked the orange one, way back when, but now thinking black is more me, orange a bit loud for my wallflower self.........)
> 
> Silicon Strap Anti Dust 22mm Black
> 120x70mm.
> Maximum length 170mm.
> 
> Anti dust coating


That strap will not fit you, I have a 7.75 inch wrist and would not even consider that lenght, I usually do not go for straps shorter than 130 X 80. Watch Gecko makes a 22mm rubber tropic strap that is long, about $40 though, but well worth it, I have one on my Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Dr.Z

Great News. Coming in at the 2 year old estimated price! Many, many thanks to those who laboured over this project. Wish I could buy you all a beer. If you are ever in British Columbia.......

I think I might spring for a beads of rice bracelet from yobokies to celebrate this special watch. 

Thank you all again, 

Ben


----------



## fliegerchrono

WOW! That looks great!
My compliments for the whole committee!



cuthbert said:


> I received the final word for the matter: $150 without strap, discount on the one you buy from Meranom.
> 
> They apologise because the factory last year increased the price of watches, as we discussed on this board...they completed the first 160 watches and sent me more pics.
> 
> While not ideal I hope the news are positive for most of the partecipants....if they can confirm with recoil it will be good so they can start to send the mails one hte matter, they want the list of confirmed buyers.
> 
> View attachment 12991631
> 
> 
> View attachment 12991633
> 
> 
> View attachment 12991639
> 
> 
> View attachment 12991641
> 
> 
> View attachment 12991643
> 
> 
> View attachment 12991645
> 
> 
> View attachment 12991647


----------



## Bostok

May I respectfully ask what is the strategy of the ‘’committee” concerning the finalization of the list more than two years after the initialization of the project and with the watches produced, ready and price specified? Is this constructive to the advancement of a project with specifically designated numbers for each member on the final list and with the supplier having to ready the specific and unique number for each one without error? The now anecdotically initial two weeks delay is long gone and not remotely considered, I wonder is there something more unconstructive that not respecting its own word, continuing setting new timelimits and lacking anticipation? Are the people on the waiting list supposed to confirm the participations or not, do they have to wait being advanced before, what and how are the numbers attributed , etc? Is there in the interest of the community (or are there any other ‘’exterior’’ aspects?) to maintain a wait list of about 80 peoples with more than a third of the participants having not remotely confirmed their intention?

Having all the appreciation for the work of the people involved , having joined the waiting list after my adherence to the forum a year ago and generally trying to give my modest contribution since, I strongly believe the relations between the organizing authority and the ordinary members of the community should beyond all be based on mutual respect and honesty…


----------



## cuthbert

Bostok said:


> May I respectfully ask what is the strategy of the ''committee" concerning the finalization of the list more than two years after the initialization of the project and with the watches produced, ready and price specified? Is this constructive to the advancement of a project with specifically designated numbers for each member on the final list and with the supplier having to ready the specific and unique number for each one without error? The now anecdotically initial two weeks delay is long gone and not remotely considered, I wonder is there something more unconstructive that not respecting its own word, continuing setting new timelimits and lacking anticipation? Are the people on the waiting list supposed to confirm the participations or not, do they have to wait being advanced before, what and how are the numbers attributed , etc? Is there in the interest of the community (or are there any other ''exterior'' aspects?) to maintain a wait list of about 80 peoples with more than a third of the participants having not remotely confirmed their intention?
> 
> Having all the appreciation for the work of the people involved , having joined the waiting list after my adherence to the forum a year ago and generally trying to give my modest contribution since, I strongly believe the relations between the organizing authority and the ordinary members of the community should beyond all be based on mutual *respect and honesty&#8230;*


Do you feel not you have been not respected or treated in a dishonest way?

For not respecting our word, the delays have never been caused by us, and they had been source of friction between us and Vostok, if you have any recrimination please write to them, not to us.


----------



## Bostok

cuthbert said:


> Do you feel not you have been not respected or treated in a dishonest way?
> 
> For not respecting our word, the delays have never been caused by us, and they had been source of friction between us and Vostok, if you have any recrimination please write to them, not to us.


I understand the commitment to the initial participants but I think members on the waiting list should be respected, meaning represented, especially when specific confirmation to the project was requested and not given by a large number:









Originally Posted by *Recoil* 
_*UPDATE*

Yes, Meranom has confirmed 250 watches will be made










The next 50 members on the wait list have now been moved to the main list.









Registration Spreadsheet

*To give the members that are still on the wait list a chance to get a watch, I will over the course of the week send a pm to all 250 members asking them to reconfirm their intention to buy a watch.

You will have 14 days to respond to the pm. After that time period the committee reserve the right to remove you from the list if you do not reply.
*
Regards
Recoil
_
_on behalf of the committee

_I also think a better approach towards Vostok/Meranom would have been maybe achieved regarding timing and final price with a previously finalized list. 
Just my 2 cents and a little frustration, sorry&#8230;


----------



## 103ssv

Bostok said:


> I also think a better approach towards Vostok/Meranom would have been maybe achieved regarding timing and final price with a previously finalized list. Just my 2 cents and a little frustration, sorry&#8230;


And I think we have a new projectleader for our NEXT project, congratulations!


----------



## fallenmig

Now these pictures look 10x better then the one they took in the factory. That lume shot blinded me.

I will confirm my #107 in the main list and also one on waiting list currently the 69th.


----------



## hseldon

joecool said:


> Any idea when the remaining 90 watches will be completed?


Theoretically, a little more than half the time it took to make the first 160 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

How many watches can Vostok produce in a day? It seems like 90 watches shouldn't be a huge issue, providing they have all the parts.


----------



## cuthbert

Bostok said:


> I also think a better approach towards Vostok/Meranom would have been maybe achieved regarding timing and final price with a previously finalized list.
> Just my 2 cents and a little frustration, sorry&#8230;


I think you know nothing of what we've been through in these two years.



hseldon said:


> Theoretically, a little more than half the time it took to make the first 160
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


o|o|o|o|o|o|

Not...another...year.


----------



## joecool

Ok I'll ask again,any idea of the timescale regarding the completion of the rest of the production run.
I like a bit of sarcasm and trivial banter as all here know,but in all seriousness I'd like a definitive response if possible,not just for myself but also for the rest of the 90 on the confirmed list


----------



## Recoil

UPDATE

All members that have not replied to the February pm/email from the committee have until *Sunday 25th March @ 14:00 GMT* to reply.

After the deadline, all non-responsive members will be removed from the list and replaced by members from the wait list.

No excuses will be entertained by the committee after the deadline.

Any member that is currently marked green and now wishes to leave please do so quickly either by a pm (Recoil) or a post on this thread.

Regards,
Recoil
on behalf of the committee


----------



## Recoil

joecool said:


> Ok I'll ask again,any idea of the timescale regarding the completion of the rest of the production run.
> I like a bit of sarcasm and trivial banter as all here know,but in all seriousness I'd like a definitive response if possible,not just for myself but also for the rest of the 90 on the confirmed list


Waiting for an answer from Meranom.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Recoil said:


> Waiting for an answer from Meranom.


Looking at the Meranom Instagram I noticed a reference to Basel 2018 which starts today.
I wonder if Dmitry is on his way to well deserved holiday . unfortunately if that's so that may mean more delays.

Of course that is just me placing my Deerstalker on my head and imagining I'm Sherlock.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Looking at the Meranom Instagram I noticed a reference to Basel 2018 which starts today.
> I wonder if Dmitry is on his way to well deserved holiday . unfortunately if that's so that may mean more delays.
> 
> Of course that is just me placing my Dearstalker on my head and imagining I'm Sherlock.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I don't think Dmitry actually makes the watches with his hands...


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

cuthbert said:


> I don't think Dmitry actually makes the watches with his hands...


DAMN ....I honestly thought Dmitry did it all with the seven dwarfs .

With any micro business if you take 50% or 25 %Of the management/workforce away, it's not very long things start to backup.. that's unavoidable.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

cuthbert said:


> I don't think Dmitry actually makes the watches with his hands...


While we're on this subject , I know there is Rustem working with Meranom but actually does anyone know anything else about the setup over there in Chistopol.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

cuthbert said:


> I don't think Dmitry actually makes the watches with his hands...


Now that's sarcasm!


----------



## joecool

Recoil said:


> UPDATE
> 
> All members that have not replied to the February pm/email from the committee have until *Sunday 25th March @ 14:00 GMT* to reply.
> 
> After the deadline, all non-responsive members will be removed from the list and replaced by members from the wait list.
> 
> No excuses will be entertained by the committee after the deadline.
> 
> Any member that is currently marked green and now wishes to leave please do so quickly either by a pm (Recoil) or a post on this thread.
> 
> Regards,
> Recoil
> on behalf of the committee


I think it would be best to acertain if and when the remaining watches of the agreed production run are going to be completed before issuing such a statement...I could be wrong,but I think it's only a respectful reqirement for those who have agreed to purchase serial numbers above the 160 already produced


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

I'm #17 of the waiting list and waiting 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## frantsous

Hi, I confirm for number 101. Thx!


----------



## Hemden

I'm already green but I confirm again  , #230

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei8085

H! 
My number is 179 and I confirm my intention to buy the watch!
Thank you!


----------



## Coug76

Recoil said:


> UPDATE
> 
> All members that have not replied to the February pm/email from the committee have until *Sunday 25th March @ 14:00 GMT* to reply.
> 
> After the deadline, all non-responsive members will be removed from the list and replaced by members from the wait list.
> 
> No excuses will be entertained by the committee after the deadline.
> 
> Any member that is currently marked green and now wishes to leave please do so quickly either by a pm (Recoil) or a post on this thread.
> 
> Regards,
> Recoil
> on behalf of the committee


Are we good to go if we are green on the list then? I still want to be lucky #13. And don't want to risk losing my slot.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13

Green and confirmed again #243

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

I reiterate once again,are the remaining 90 watches of the product run going to be completed within a reasonable timescale ,or is that question reliant on a full agree to purchase green list of 250 participants
Clarification is a simple matter and allows members here to make definitive decisions regarding confirmation.
I look forward to a non sarcastic sensible response to a reasonable question.


----------



## cuthbert

joecool said:


> I reiterate once again,are the remaining 90 watches of the product run going to be completed within a reasonable timescale ,or is that question reliant on a full agree to purchase green list of 250 participants
> Clarification is a simple matter and allows members here to make definitive decisions regarding confirmation.
> I look forward to a non sarcastic sensible response to a reasonable question.


Write to Meranom yourself if you think you can get a better answer.

Nobody will pay until Recoil has the finalised list, and by then we hope to have a definitive answer, even if in this project there is nothing and I will be happy just when all the watches are delivered.


----------



## schieper

Nice. Going to be an expensive month. Might just order black nato or bracelet if possible. Looking foreward after 2 years wait.  i considered last year booking a flight to wherever in rusua this was made to pick it up in person. Luckily i did not. Would have been a year to early 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

cuthbert said:


> Write to Meranom yourself if you think you can get a better answer.
> 
> Nobody will pay until Recoil has the finalised list, and by then we hope to have a definitive answer, even if in this project there is nothing and I will be happy just when all the watches are delivered.


I do understand the frustrations of running a project,and having said that,it is not my place within this project to contact or question Meranom regarding production times/completed piece amounts.
That is the job of the project organisers.
All I require as a participant,is to be kept informed of the simple pertinent details I enquired about
In my previous post.
How can a member here confidently agree to purchase any of the watches with the serial numbers above 160 if they don't even know for certain if any of these watches will definitely be produced?
A bit of clarity on remaining production is all I require.


----------



## cuthbert

joecool said:


> How can a member here confidently agree to purchase any of the watches with the serial numbers above 160 if they don't even know for certain if any of these watches will definitely be produced?


The watches will be produced as I made sure they ordered more spare parts than watches (NVCh30 docet), as usual people in the list with their watch ready receive the mail, so if the watch is not ready they won't pay. You are getting confused with another project where we have paid for something not ready yet.


----------



## joecool

Good to here all the 250 will be produced,all we need to know now is an estimate of how long that may take.....by the way I never get confused when money or watches are concerned


----------



## kurt1962

Clearly lots of hard work here. Looking forward to the possibility of getting one of these.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

I cant wait for mine, I am very much still in 
Chris


----------



## Danilao

Joe, are you over 160?
Ttake a beer from the ice and relax yourself, if something goes wrong we will go to look for Meranom in Chistopol, by bus


----------



## Aeterno

joecool said:


> Good to here all the 250 will be produced,all we need to know now is an estimate of how long that may take.....by the way I never get confused when money or watches are concerned


Well, you are confused: there are 250 + 50 = 300 watches.

You know Meranom and must know by now what to expect and what will likely happen next. Sunday 25 March 2018 list of buyers finalised and provided to Meranom. Meranom remove blockers to production and shipping - hopefully they do not need to order boxes or anything else. Meranom begin accepting orders so they can begin shipping units and build remaining units in batches and ship those too.

I imagine the assembled units will ship ASAP. With any luck the rest might ship within 3-4 weeks depending on how busy Meranom are right now.

Been waiting two years, it is odd to be demanding a schedule now.

Remember Meranom have taken on all the financial risk for this project - no deposits or payment taken. I think there are no straps supplied which may illustrate how tight margins are on this watch. They will be keen to gain relief on their investment all we can really expect is that they want units out the door ASAP. At least the final units will be in the production pipeline and shipping soon after the others.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

joecool said:


> Good to here all the 250 will be produced,all we need to know now is an estimate of how long that may take.....by the way I never get confused when money is concerned


.....by the way I never get confused when money is concerned = 








Sorry joe ,It just had to be done...Pleeease forgive me


----------



## Uros TSI

Can anyone confirm if 710 bracelet fits well to 150 case?

I tried the same with 420 bracelet and it fits perfectly to 470 an 120 cases. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fhp

Hello,

Already green in the main list but I confirm #130 again! Thanks for all people involved in this project!


----------



## joecool

Aeterno said:


> Well, you are confused: there are 250 + 50 = 300 watches.
> 
> I imagine the assembled units will ship ASAP. With any luck the rest might ship within 3-4 weeks depending on how busy Meranom are right now.
> 
> Been waiting two years, it is odd to be demanding a schedule now.
> 
> .


Certainly not confused







And whether you have a good imagination or not,I on the otherhand prefer facts
As for something like wanting to know a schedule for completion,I consider not having one after two years to be more odd

Comrade Danilao! I would consider your most generous offer of a bus trip....only if it were down the Amalfi coast in your country(better scenery,better birra)

Amalfi







Christopol







How impertinent of you on the otherhand to consider my age to be so low!


----------



## Aeterno

Very sorry joecool, it does appear that 250 is the number of watches being produced.


----------



## Danilao

Eheh, Joe, plan a trip to Florence to celebrate your two hundredth birthday, I add a bottle of Chianti to the beer and, for that moment, we will certainly have a splendid SlaVostok on your wrist :-D


----------



## gak

So all I need is to hope that 71 people do not confirm before the deadline i.e 25th.


----------



## joecool

Is it just me or are any new posts not showin up here


----------



## jim teo

I don't know if it's necessary but just to be sure I reconfirm......still in #240.

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB

joecool said:


> Is it just me or are any new posts not showin up here


Can you see this Joe . Just sent it at 
4.53 pm

Billy super duper


----------



## Kisifer

Do we need to reconfirm guys? I see a lot of people doing it!!!!


----------



## joecool

Am seein it now mate!







It's time to update on production estimates.........Do it!!!!.........do it!!!!..... Nowwww!!!


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> Am seein it now mate!
> View attachment 12999907
> 
> It's time to update on production estimates.........Do it!!!!.........do it!!!!..... Nowwww!!!


Is this you comrade? You look like a cop.b-)


----------



## mojoatomic

#108 - I'm still in


----------



## tokareva

I thought if your name is in green you are good to go. How many times are we going to reconfirm our reservation? This thread is going to be 500 pages long before its over. BTW # 168 still in.


----------



## Vamireh

tokareva said:


> I thought if your name is in green you are good to go. How many times are we going to reconfirm our reservation? This thread is going to be 500 pages long before its over. BTW # 168 still in.


 Ok. Already green but... #177!


----------



## Kisifer

I’m also green. No16 still in.


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> I thought if your name is in green you are good to go. How many times are we going to reconfirm our reservation? This thread is going to be 500 pages long before its over. BTW # 168 still in.


I think if you are green,you dont need to confirm!.....and by the way I'm not a cop.....just someone who likes to see justice done for the rest of the citizens


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> I think if you are green,you dont need to confirm!.....and by the way I'm not a cop.....just someone who likes to see justice done for the rest of the citizens


You're Batman?


----------



## hseldon

What does the purple on the spreadsheet mean? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Deceased, I think...:-(


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

joecool said:


> I think if you are green,you dont need to confirm!.....and by the way I'm not a cop.....just someone who likes to see justice done for the rest of the citizens


Ahh, so YOU are Batman .

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> You're Batman?


Damn...that will learn me for not reading the other post's before I reply.
Remind me never to have a cowboy draw gunfight with Tokareva.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Re: Batman....I like baseball


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

joecool said:


> Re: Batman....I like baseball


You mean Rounders

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Confuse-a-cat said:


> You mean Rounders
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Nah...just da bats!


----------



## tokareva




----------



## kurt1962

@recoil I have responded to the PM!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## detroie

reconfirming my #121 (w.ru)

and please remove me from the waiting list #19


----------



## Kornienko

I Russian watch forum my nickname on a Russian forum, so the same "kornienko". I'm on the waiting list. Want to get this watch. Write me down on any number that's released.

(Я с российского часового форума мой ник на российском форуме так-же "kornienko". Нахожусь в списке ожидания. Хочу получить эти часы. Запишите меня на любой освободившийся номер.)


----------



## Recoil

*ATTENTION*

Deadline to confirm your watch has now reached.

The process of finalizing the list will now proceed.

Recoil
on behalf of the committee


----------



## SandroGB

Hi Recoil,

I just confirmed my intention to purchase the watch. I'm number 45 in the waiting list!
Many thanks,

Sandro



Recoil said:


> *ATTENTION*
> 
> Deadline to confirm your watch has now reached.
> 
> The process of finalizing the list will now proceed.
> 
> Recoil
> on behalf of the committee


----------



## gak

Am I handling this wrong. I see some in waiting list marked as green. I am 63 in waiting list, do I need to confirm anywhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

I have earlier confirmed both my main list and my wait list watch but I am not green on the wait list. Did I do something wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil

gak said:


> Am I handling this wrong. I see some in waiting list marked as green. I am 63 in waiting list, do I need to confirm anywhere?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At present, there are 59 members on the waitlist that may get a watch depending on whether they confirm that they are still interested.

I have sent a pm/email to these members. You will not be transferred to the main list until you answer the pm /email and are marked green.

A group pm will be sent to members beyond #59 shortly.


----------



## Mr. Wolf

Just confirmed by email but doing it here too, mr.wolf 32 on the waiting list is definitely IN.


----------



## BowTiger

Recoil said:


> At present, there are 59 members on the waitlist that may get a watch depending on whether they confirm that they are still interested.
> 
> I have sent a pm/email to these members. You will not be transferred to the main list until you answer the pm /email and are marked green.
> 
> A group pm will be sent to members beyond #59 shortly.


Replied to pm.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil

*UPDATE*

All 59 members that had to be removed from the main list due to not confirming their intention to buy their watch were given plenty of time and communication by the committee.

The first committee pm/email was sent on February 5th. All wus members were sent a pm while all non-wus members were sent an email.

A second committee pm/email was sent March 21st to advise of the impending deadline on March 25th using the same procedure.

The following day March 22nd as a back up all wus members were sent an email as well.

Please point this out to them when they eventually post a complaint later on.

Recoil
on behalf of the committee


----------



## synaptyx

Got a PM and reconfirmed as #123 already green!  Thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alkaline

I am in!!!!!


----------



## Kisifer

As far as I can tell I never received a pm but my name is green. No16. 
So I guess everything is ok.


----------



## DJW GB

Resolved now thanks recoil.


----------



## Yarbles

It'd be very good form if people who were down for multiples for themselves gave their second place to a member in the wait list. Although most with multiples probably are buying on behalf of a friend of course.


----------



## Kornienko

№ 150 My


----------



## gak

Yarbles said:


> It'd be very good form if people who were down for multiples for themselves gave their second place to a member in the wait list. Although most with multiples probably are buying on behalf of a friend of course.


Would very much appreciate if that happens .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeterno

59 gaps opened up :-o


----------



## DJW GB

All sorted now thanks.

Billy super duper


----------



## nannige

I’m in!!!!!!
😃


----------



## Danilao

Recoil said:


> All 59 members that had to be removed from the main list due to not confirming their intention to buy their watch were given plenty of time and communication by the committee.


Hi Rec, to be clear from the start: when is the deadline for the confirmation of the new 59? 
I ask (also) because I'm (also) the sixtieth on the waiting list :-D


----------



## joecool

Comrade Recoil,could you please move me from serial 166 to the now available 06 slot on the currently produced batch of 160 thanks. I have PM,d you with the same request.


----------



## cuthbert

People, just let Recoil do his job, no further pressure.

As I expected a lot of people forgot about the project in two years.


----------



## Recoil

Danilao said:


> Hi Rec, to be clear from the start: when is the deadline for the confirmation of the new 59?
> I ask (also) because I'm (also) the sixtieth on the waiting list :-D


The first 160 watches will be released in batches from the factory to Meranom starting this week.

When they receive the first batch they will inform the committee of the serial numbers ready for shipping and in turn, the link will be provided to those members to purchase the watch.

The serial numbers delivered may be sequential or random, the committee has no control over that.

The 59 waitlist members as they confirm will be moved in order of registration to the main list starting tomorrow Monday 26th. Filling the list from the top down.

They will have a couple of days to confirm.


----------



## Danilao

Recoil said:


> They will have a couple of days to confirm.


Grazie... Cioè, thanks and I'm sorry for the further pressure, I'll offer you a beer (not the same as Joecool  ) as soon as you'll come to Italy


----------



## joecool

Danilao said:


> Grazie... Cioè, thanks and I'm sorry for the further pressure, I'll offer you a beer (not the same as Joecool  ) as soon as you'll come to Italy


Whasupp!.....Recoil gets Menabrea or Moretti and I'm only gettin offered Peroni!


----------



## joecool

Postx2


----------



## Danilao

joecool said:


> Whasupp!.....Recoil gets Menabrea or Moretti and I'm only gettin offered Peroni!


Joe, do not be jealous, you know that the first love is never forgotten (even if it looks like a 160-year-old cop :-D ), this craft brewery is in my city, even if you're an expert, choose what you prefer.
If you are not satisfied with ten minutes later, this is also there


----------



## joecool

Danilao said:


> Joe, do not be jealous, you know that the first love is never forgotten (even if it looks like a 160-year-old cop :-D ), this craft brewery is in my city, even if you're an expert, choose what you prefer.
> If you are not satisfied with ten minutes later, this is also there


There you go again with the underestimation of age,but might be a big birthday next year so get the Chianti and Birra ready just in case 
I'll keep an eye out for those beers,and ill give them a go as I find them, in the meantime.
if you can get this although I know it's not Italian, it is certainly worth a try...pretty awesome little beer
https://einstokbeer.com/our-ales/icelandic-white-ale/


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

An outstanding job done by Comrade Recoil and the organisers of this project. It has been an eon since this project started and many of us would not have had the patience and organizational skills to pull this off. Certainly couldn't have been me ,I have trouble putting on a matching pair of socks, So many many thanks Mr Recoil and the rest of the organizers


----------



## Cafe Latte

How is this going to work? Are we all in the main list going to move up and fill the blanks ie myself moving up to 183 I think from 238 and the rest of the list populated from those who move up from the waiting list?
Just curious?
Chris


----------



## joecool

Cafe Latte said:


> How is this going to work? Are we all in the main list going to move up and fill the blanks ie myself moving up to 183 I think from 238 and the rest of the list populated from those who move up from the waiting list?
> Just curious?
> Chris


If you are a moderator on any of the forums on watcuseek I think you can request any slot you want if it's free.....and I think you get first dibbs....but I could be wrong


----------



## BowTiger

Cafe Latte said:


> How is this going to work? Are we all in the main list going to move up and fill the blanks ie myself moving up to 183 I think from 238 and the rest of the list populated from those who move up from the waiting list?
> Just curious?
> Chris


Comrade Recoil posted this earlier on how slots will work.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

joecool said:


> If you are a moderator on any of the forums on watcuseek I think you can request any slot you want if it's free.....and I think you get first dibbs....but I could be wrong


I think I'm the only moderator with a stake in this and I don't give a toss about the number.

My personal opinion is that people who already have a slot should not now be asking for a more desirable number. It just makes the committee's job more difficult. Let the vacant slots be filled by those who are on the waiting list. If it turns out that the watches are released sequentially and some who were on waiting end up getting their watch ahead of some of us who were always on the main list, then so be it. Good luck to them.


----------



## Zany4

The slots were originally given based on signup order. No one should really care about their numbers or get to pick an early one over other participants. I would think it’s easiest and makes the most sense to just move everyone up to fill the vacant slots and add the waitlist people all on at the end filling the now open higher numbers.


----------



## wenghing

Zany4 said:


> The slots were originally given based on signup order. No one should really care about their numbers or get to pick an early one over other participants. I would think it's easiest and makes the most sense to just move everyone up to fill the vacant slots and as add the waitlist people all on at the end filling the now open higher numbers.


Totally agreed with this !!

Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Chascomm said:


> I think I'm the only moderator with a stake in this and I don't give a toss about the number.
> 
> My personal opinion is that people who already have a slot should not now be asking for a more desirable number. It just makes the committee's job more difficult. Let the vacant slots be filled by those who are on the waiting list. If it turns out that the watches are released sequentially and some who were on waiting end up getting their watch ahead of some of us who were always on the main list, then so be it. Good luck to them.


I don't give a rat's ass about a change of number either,I just requested a change to a higher number "6" to see how it would pan out around here and it has now shown me and others that care to take note how things here are worked out.
If you take a look at the list you will maybe notice you are certainly not the only WUS moderator there.
The way things should work in my view anyway, is if any spaces appeared on the main list,everyone on it moves on up incrementally,unless that is, if they want to hold their specific place and have made that request clear to Recoil at the start.


----------



## joecool

Zany4 said:


> The slots were originally given based on signup order. No one should really care about their numbers or get to pick an early one over other participants. I would think it's easiest and makes the most sense to just move everyone up to fill the vacant slots and as add the waitlist people all on at the end filling the now open higher numbers.


You would assume it should always have been this way,but I guess up until now it wasn't and now is


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Looking at the Meranom Instagram I noticed a reference to Basel 2018 which starts today.
> I wonder if Dmitry is on his way to well deserved holiday . unfortunately if that's so that may mean more delays.
> 
> Of course that is just me placing my Dearstalker on my head and imagining I'm Sherlock.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Sherlock strikes again...The Deerstalker never lets me down








from Thread: For those interested in the 2017 50th Anniversary Vostok Amphibian (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/those-interested-2017-50th-anniversary-vostok-amphibian-3982242.html)


----------



## Cafe Latte

Chascomm said:


> I think I'm the only moderator with a stake in this and I don't give a toss about the number.
> 
> My personal opinion is that people who already have a slot should not now be asking for a more desirable number. It just makes the committee's job more difficult. Let the vacant slots be filled by those who are on the waiting list. If it turns out that the watches are released sequentially and some who were on waiting end up getting their watch ahead of some of us who were always on the main list, then so be it. Good luck to them.


I really think that everyone should move up and the waiting list be added to the end. If there are any production issues at least those on the main list get a watch, it is the only fair way.
Chris


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini

Good morning, I have received and answered to the PM of Recoil. 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## marcunha

is there any slot available for this watch ?



Aeterno said:


> 59 gaps opened up :-o


----------



## Crunchnolo

marcunha said:


> is there any slot available for this watch ?


Best thing to do is add yourself to the registration/waiting list linked in post #1 and hope for the best.


----------



## cuthbert

Cafe Latte said:


> I really think that everyone should move up and the waiting list be added to the end.* If there are any production issues* at least those on the main list get a watch, it is the only fair way.
> Chris


There won't be, people chill out! 250 watches will be made.


----------



## tokareva

Is there some particular reason that another batch of these watches can't be made? Maybe with the only change of Boctok on the dial this time. It seems like there would be more than enough interest, and the factory already has the suppliers, color codes, etc. It might also ease some of the understandable anxiety.


----------



## cuthbert

tokareva said:


> Is there some particular reason that another batch of these watches can't be made? Maybe with the only change of Boctok on the dial this time. It seems like there would be more than enough interest, and the factory already has the suppliers, color codes, etc. It might also ease some of the understandable anxiety.[/QUOTE
> 
> Meranom ordered parts for more than 250 watches in order to make sure if anything wnet wrong they could assemble enough watches, but that's it.
> 
> BTW at the moment we don't have 250 confirmed members so why should we make another batch?


----------



## tokareva

cuthbert said:


> BTW at the moment we don't have 250 confirmed members so why should we make another batch?


 I thought there are more people interested than there are watches. It wouldn't have to be a batch of 250 , just how many that are needed/wanted. I would have ordered two if I had know how nice they would turn out.


----------



## Cafe Latte

cuthbert said:


> There won't be, people chill out! 250 watches will be made.


I still think everyone should be moved up to fill vacant places, what is so hard to do?
We have all waited a long time for this watch and those on the main list have been there for a long time, why would you let waiting list bunny hop?
Chris


----------



## cuthbert

tokareva said:


> I thought there are more people interested than there are watches. It wouldn't have to be a batch of 250 , just how many that are needed/wanted. I would have ordered two if I had know how nice they would turn out.


Let's wait for the list to be finalised, but at the moment it doesn't seem it's necessary to ask for more watches.


----------



## Cafe Latte

cuthbert said:


> Let's wait for the list to be finalised, but at the moment it doesn't seem it's necessary to ask for more watches.


How many have you asked for?
Chris


----------



## BowTiger

Cafe Latte said:


> I still think everyone should be moved up to fill vacant places, what is so hard to do?
> We have all waited a long time for this watch and those on the main list have been there for a long time, why would you let waiting list bunny hop?
> Chris


Numbers don't matter. Did none of you people read Recoils post about the serials. They aren't guaranteed to be delivered sequentially. He posted that on Sunday. Why are you guys still *****ing about it?

See the screenshot.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarquin

I noticed there are many greens on the wait list (below the moved up list). Do I need to confirm my interest? I'm quite a long way down but one person below me is green :-s

I've had no email or anything.


----------



## codeture

Cafe Latte said:


> I still think everyone should be moved up to fill vacant places, what is so hard to do?
> We have all waited a long time for this watch and those on the main list have been there for a long time, why would you let waiting list bunny hop?
> Chris


This is an interesting point. It seems to be easy on the paper but we can't be too sure as we don't know how complicated it is behind the scene.

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

Tarquin said:


> I noticed there are many greens on the wait list (below the moved up list). Do I need to confirm my interest? I'm quite a long way down but one person below me is green :-s
> 
> I've had no email or anything.


Just send a short PM to Recoil confirming your intent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostok

Quick, maybe stupid, question: is this the same case/crown/watch in the two pics? :think: (original photos Meranom provided)


----------



## 103ssv

Yes!


Bostok said:


> Quick, maybe stupid, question: is this the same case/crown/watch in the two pics? :think: (original photos Meranom provided)
> 
> View attachment 13011435
> View attachment 13011433


----------



## fallenmig

One thing I like these cases are their lug to lug width makes them very easy to wear on my stick like wrist.
Already ordered a shark mesh band for this watch, going to be my first shark mesh actually so can't wait to see how it fits.

Did anyone know the exact height for this watch? Or are they similar to the Neptune SE, I had that one it fits good on the wrist but slightly higher then I'd prefer.


----------



## Crunchnolo

103ssv said:


> Yes!


No!


----------



## mrwomble

fallenmig said:


> One thing I like these cases are their lug to lug width makes them very easy to wear on my stick like wrist.
> Already ordered a shark mesh band for this watch, going to be my first shark mesh actually so can't wait to see how it fits.
> 
> Did anyone know the exact height for this watch? Or are they similar to the Neptune SE, I had that one it fits good on the wrist but slightly higher then I'd prefer.


Good call! I think these will look awesome on a thick shark mesh. My 150SE lives on one too.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallenmig

I see we are almost full green for the first 160 watches, any timing on when we can make payment for Meranom to ship out?


----------



## Recoil

*UPDATE *(March 28th)

The registration list details have been sent today to Meranom.

Once they have entered all the account email addresses into their whitelist for the project, the link to the order page will be made available in the next few days.

Meranom has informed the committee of the watch numbers that will be shipped first in no particular order.

Meranom will contact the committee when they receive the rest of the watches so please be patient if your watch isn't in the first batch.

The numbers are highlighted red on the registration list.

Registration Spreadsheet

Regards,
Recoil
on behalf of the committee


----------



## tokareva

Thank you to comrade Recoil and the committee!


----------



## VWatchie

Stupid question I guess, but just to make sure. Since I registered on the list I have (or rather, adminstrators have on my request) changed my user name on WUS from "24 Hours" to "VWatchie". Now, my previous user name "24 Hours" is in green on the list, so I guess I'm good, and I did receive the confirmation mail which I replied "yes" to. So, everything still OK, right?


----------



## Recoil

VWatchie said:


> Stupid question I guess, but just to make sure. Since I registered on the list I have (or rather, adminstrators have on my request) changed my user name on WUS from "24 Hours" to "VWatchie". Now, my previous user name "24 Hours" is in green on the list, so I guess I'm good, and I did receive the confirmation mail which I replied "yes" to. So, everything still OK, right?


I will update the list with the new name.


----------



## kakefe

.


----------



## SandroGB

Recoil said:


> *UPDATE *(March 28th)
> 
> The registration list details have been sent today to Meranom.
> 
> Once they have entered all the account email addresses into their whitelist for the project, the link to the order page will be made available in the next few days.
> 
> Meranom has informed the committee of the watch numbers that will be shipped first in no particular order.
> 
> Meranom will contact the committee when they receive the rest of the watches so please be patient if your watch isn't in the first batch.
> 
> The numbers are highlighted red on the registration list.
> 
> Registration Spreadsheet
> 
> Regards,
> Recoil
> on behalf of the committee


Hi, just for clarification: the red ones are the first batch of 160 watches? Is that correct? Many thanks


----------



## marcunha

SandroGB said:


> Hi, just for clarification: the red ones are the first batch of 160 watches? Is that correct? Many thanks


Pretty sure that's it


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

I´m the number 51 and I´m not in red. Why? I think is not honest for all the people who started this project...


----------



## fallenmig

oscarfranciscovich said:


> I´m the number 51 and I´m not in red. Why? I think is not honest for all the people who started this project...


I think this is due to Meranom only received the watches with the numbers marked in RED. I'd think when these watches are assembled, they did not put the case back with the first 160 numbers (different people working on different watch and i'd guess they all have a tray of different # case backs), thus it will not ship in sequential numbers.


----------



## adryens

Im not in red, why??


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## adryens

Only red numbers will receive?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BowTiger

adryens said:


> Only red numbers will receive?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


That's just the first run of 160. The second run of 90 are still in process.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunchnolo

Congrats to all the people who signed up last month and are getting a watch this round. Sometimes that's just how it rolls.:-!

Do post some pictures to make it up to the rest of us!


----------



## Cafe Latte

I am in red, should we expect an email soon from Meranom?
Chris


----------



## Aeterno

Not red! Oh, face palm. Compressor watch project Mk II.


----------



## cuthbert

Calm down...they split the batches because they cannot ship all 250 watches together.


----------



## Cafe Latte

cuthbert said:


> Calm down...they split the batches because they cannot ship all 250 watches together.


So are we waiting for an email from Meranom?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## codeture

Recoil said:


> *UPDATE *(March 28th)
> 
> The registration list details have been sent today to Meranom.
> 
> Once they have entered all the account email addresses into their whitelist for the project, the link to the order page will be made available in the next few days.
> 
> Meranom has informed the committee of the watch numbers that will be shipped first in no particular order.
> 
> Meranom will contact the committee when they receive the rest of the watches so please be patient if your watch isn't in the first batch.
> 
> The numbers are highlighted red on the registration list.
> 
> Registration Spreadsheet
> 
> Regards,
> Recoil
> on behalf of the committee


Thanks so much, Recoil... 
Hope everything turns out well

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## meranom

Hello
It is necessary to fill in the table with the emails of the participants.


----------



## Tarquin

Aaarghghhhghghgh!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Tarquin said:


> Aaarghghhhghghgh!
> 
> View attachment 13015883


Ooooh that's got to hurt.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## meranom

Please not send to me your emails.
Fill table at google.docs


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

meranom said:


> Please not send to me your emails.
> Fill table at google.docs


How do we fill the Google doc ?

I think only the organisers can fill this form.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcunha

Tarquin said:


> Aaarghghhhghghgh!
> 
> View attachment 13015883


I think you still have pretty good chances 
It just takes a no answer from someone above you


----------



## Aeterno

Double face palm. I will wait for a watch but have some feedback:

1. Early adopters were the people that enabled this project. There should be some priority to ensure these people get their watches not some random allocation. Would it be fair to say that through pure luck someone could have come from the back of the waiting list, been allocated a watch and receive their watch before an early adopter and enabler? It is a simple matter to take numbered case back and insert in to watch. Might make a bet with Tarquin...

2. Nobody has collected e-mail addresses to confirm buyers have Meranom accounts... without this, no watch is shipped. Very late in the day to have this blocker.

Those in point 1 above are they more likely or less likely to enable a project in future? What is the effect?

Point 2 the subject of my second face palm.


----------



## marcunha

Aeterno said:


> Double face palm. I will wait for a watch but have some feedback:
> 
> 1. Early adopters were the people that enabled this project. There should be some priority to ensure these people get their watches not some random allocation. Would it be fair to say that through pure luck someone could have come from the back of the waiting list, been allocated a watch and receive their watch before an early adopter and enabler? It is a simple matter to take numbered case back and insert in to watch. Might make a bet with Tarquin...
> 
> 2. Nobody has collected e-mail addresses to confirm buyers have Meranom accounts... without this, no watch is shipped. Very late in the day to have this blocker.
> 
> Those in point 1 above are they more likely or less likely to enable a project in future? What is the effect?
> 
> Point 2 the subject of my second face palm.


I don't know what was asked to early adopters, but to me, registered a few days ago, the form clearly asks that I insert the SAME email as in my Meranom account.
(which I did not have and created in the hope I will luck in the list)

just my newbie 2cents


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Aeterno said:


> Double face palm.
> 2. Nobody has collected e-mail addresses to confirm buyers have Meranom accounts... without this, no watch is shipped. Very late in the day to have this blocker.


Surely the email addresses where filled in the Registration form had to be sent (I know mine was). :-









Also, the published Members list (which we all can access) should not have all of the members email addresses visible to all for security reasons. With this in mind, how can get our email details on this list without it being visible to the wicked wild world ?


----------



## Aeterno

Thanks, it was so long time ago filling in registration form that have no memory if it was asked for or collected at the time. It was possible with Meranom's comment to think they were completely not available rather than not yet supplied. The e-mail addresses can be supplied to Meranom and it clears away a face palm.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Aeterno said:


> Thanks, it was so long time ago filling in registration form that have no memory if it was asked for or collected at the time. It was possible with Meranom's comment to think they were completely not available rather than not yet supplied. The e-mail addresses can be supplied to Meranom and it clears away a face palm.


----------



## atatat

I confirmed my number, but it is not marked in red, what does it mean?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

atatat said:


> I confirmed my number, but it is not marked in red, what does it mean?


I understand red indicates watches that have been produced ..Not red , I guess, is in production



meranom said:


> Please not send to me your emails.
> Fill table at google.docs


Very Sorry Meranom.... My bad....Please forgive me


----------



## sideways2

Tarquin said:


> Aaarghghhhghghgh!
> 
> View attachment 13015883


Me too...sadness 

Should have registered last year LOL!!


----------



## Jguitron

Please CLARIFY:

What should we do with our email address?

It wasn’t possible to edit the list using my mobile. If this is what we need to do I’ll use a laptop. However I didn’t see any emails in the spreadsheet. 

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schieper

Bloody hell. Nr 15 on list but no red. Ah well, waited 2 years. I can do with Another 6 months  plus i got my shorokhoff incomming so do not mind spreading payments a bit.  however, i expect pics from the lucky ones.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## fallenmig

Probably will have to wait for Recoil to answer this as he's responsible maintaining the list.
Also I assume he should have all our e-mail addresses given that required when signing up for this project.
I am sure he can populate another list with all the emails and send to Meranom.


----------



## Recoil

Jguitron said:


> Please CLARIFY:
> 
> What should we do with our email address?
> 
> It wasn't possible to edit the list using my mobile. If this is what we need to do I'll use a laptop. However I didn't see any emails in the spreadsheet.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nobody from the committee has posted asking for members to send their email address to Meranom.

When you and everybody else filled out the registration form you had to supply the email address associated with your Meranom account. These email addresses were filled privately by the committee and sent to Meranom this week.

Why would you expect to see private email addresses on a public accessible spreadsheet?

Meranom then enters these email addresses into his whitelist group for this project. This allows anybody on the whitelist to view the private page on Meranom and purchase the watch. If your email address is not on the whitelist you can't see the private page for the watch.


----------



## Jguitron

Recoil said:


> Nobody from the committee has posted asking for members to send their email address to Meranom.
> 
> When you and everybody else filled out the registration form you had to supply the email address associated with your Meranom account. These email addresses were filled privately by the committee and sent to Meranom this week.
> 
> Why would you expect to see private email addresses on a public accessible spreadsheet?
> 
> Meranom then enters these email addresses into his whitelist group for this project. This allows anybody on the whitelist to view the private page on Meranom and purchase the watch. If your email address is not on the whitelist you can't see the private page for the watch.


Makes total sense.

Sometimes it's hard to distinguish requests by official com members vs suggestions by eager participants.

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil

Recoil said:


> *Meranom then enters these email addresses into his whitelist group for this project.* This allows anybody on the whitelist to view the private page on Meranom and purchase the watch. If your email address is not on the whitelist you can't see the private page for the watch.


Now it appears that 15 members on the email list don't have a Meranom account.

Pm's and emails outbound !!


----------



## 2500M_Sub

I set my account up yesterday so hopefully I am not one of the 15. 

regards,

Ren


----------



## BowTiger

Recoil said:


> Now it appears that 15 members on the email list don't have a Meranom account.
> 
> Pm's and emails outbound !!


Just for clarification.... People will be added to the whitelist as their serial number is available? I'm assuming we'll get an email from Meranom regarding the white list?

I logged in again to verify my account and I'm good to go on that front, but haven't seen anything about the white list. Note: I am not highlighted in red yet.

I appreciate all of your hard work.


----------



## joecool

Recoil said:


> Nobody from the committee has posted asking for members to send their email address to Meranom.
> 
> When you and everybody else filled out the registration form you had to supply the email address associated with your Meranom account. These email addresses were filled privately by the committee and sent to Meranom this week.
> 
> Why would you expect to see private email addresses on a public accessible spreadsheet?
> 
> Meranom then enters these email addresses into his whitelist group for this project. This allows anybody on the whitelist to view the private page on Meranom and purchase the watch. If your email address is not on the whitelist you can't see the private page for the watch.


So does Meranom email the link for the private page on his site or is someone from the committee gonna post a link to it?
About as clear as mud!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Recoil said:


> Nobody from the committee has posted asking for members to send their email address to Meranom.
> 
> When you and everybody else filled out the registration form you had to supply the email address associated with your Meranom account. These email addresses were filled privately by the committee and sent to Meranom this week.
> 
> Why would you expect to see private email addresses on a public accessible spreadsheet?
> 
> Meranom then enters these email addresses into his whitelist group for this project. This allows anybody on the whitelist to view the private page on Meranom and purchase the watch. If your email address is not on the whitelist you can't see the private page for the watch.





meranom said:


> Hello
> It is necessary to fill in the table with the emails of the participants.


Thank you for that clarification Recoil,hope everyone takes the time to read all of the posts through and see what's happening. I must admit that I seem to a little quick to formulate the wrong conclusions about these things as I did this time around.
However, I will add to this by commenting the obvious,not everyone has English as their main language and I am guessing some even use a translate tool. When people see such a posting from Meranom (see the above quote)of course people get jumpy and clarification is needed. With hindsight this posting was just a translating error and not literal.



joecool said:


> So does Meranom email the link for the private page on his site or is someone from the committee gonna post a link to it?
> About as clear as mud!


Hope I am saying the correct thing here , if this now works the same way as the recent Laika project watch, the organiser sent an email with the Meranom link with instructions to login to your Meranom account first. So lookout for it everyone, it could easily fall into your Spam folder as mine did with the Laika project....


----------



## Recoil

If you have a bit of manners and wait, the committee will post the link.



joecool said:


> So does Meranom email the link for the private page on his site or is someone from the committee gonna post a link to it?
> About as clear as mud!


----------



## kurt1962

@recoil I have double-checked my Meranom account to reflect the email originally provided for the spreadsheet. My account is registered under that email now and confirmed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Recoil said:


> If you have a bit of manners and wait, the committee will post the link.


I just required a clarification on who was going to post the link,you guy's or Meranom,I believe a perfectly legitimate question.
I certainly don't need a lesson on manners from you or anyone else here.
You can also remove my name from the list of participants in this project,and give my allocated watch to someone else on the waiting list while you are at it.


----------



## tokareva

In the interest of Détente I request that nothing changes until a brief cooling down period. These projects can be stressing to everyone involved and I would hate for anything rash to happen.


----------



## Jguitron

I second that motion. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

I do not understand this agitation and resentment. 
The project will work as always, that is, like those made with Meranom in the last 5 years ... 
Let's take a long breath and go forward


----------



## marcunha

Jguitron said:


> I second that motion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I 3rd that 

Cool down, take a breath, enjoy easter if it applies


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

joecool said:


> You can also remove my name from the list of participants in this project,and give my allocated watch to someone else on the waiting list while you are at it.


Joecool how can you leave us holding the baby you nurtured .......What will we do ...who will we turn too..Please please don't leave us this way.


----------



## schieper

No joe, drop off. Leave your spot for somebody in the waiting list. Everytime you will wear this watch you will have this bitter aftertaste in your mouth. Don‘t put yourself to that. Life is to short to wear unfulfilling watches. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

We have been waiting for about two years. I wouldn't mind even for couple of months.

I think it is a time to take a deep breath. I understand the frustration but I also understand the amount of work which comes when administrating these lists and being a middleman. 

We are on a final phase of this project. Patience. Commitee has been devoted for this for two years. No salary, just stress.

Thank you for organizing.


----------



## Recoil

@joecool - there is no reason to abandon your watch at this stage. I am not removing you from the list.

If after a couple of days you still want out so be it.

For clarity:

1) If your number on the registration is marked red your watch is ready for shipping

2) If your number is marked white your watch will be in the next batch (Meranom to confirm when next batch is expected)

3) There are some members that haven't a Meranom account set up, so until they do they can't buy the watch. A pm or email has been sent to these members by the committee. If you didn't get a pm or email from the committee then you are ok.

For those members that answered the pm/email you details have been sent to Meranom. Until Meranom updates their list of approved email addresses you may have to wait to buy you watch.

4) The Meranom payment link will be posted today.

Regards,
Recoil


----------



## Kisifer

Guys do we have a price for that project? I haven’t seen anything posted here, so I was wondering.


----------



## Recoil

Kisifer said:


> Guys do we have a price for that project? I haven't seen anything posted here, so I was wondering.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737-154.html#post45579989


----------



## Aeterno

Kisifer said:


> Guys do we have a price for that project? I haven't seen anything posted here, so I was wondering.


It was confirmed recently in this thread to be $150 USD i.e. the uppermost limit. I believe it will ship without a strap to keep this cost. Two years have passed since the "up to $150" I think it is great that this cost was still being honoured and kept.


----------



## cuthbert

Kisifer said:


> Guys do we have a price for that project? I haven't seen anything posted here, so I was wondering.


Yes of course, $150, that was written few pages ago.

P.S. Recoil and Aeterno have been quicker than me.


----------



## joecool

Recoil said:


> @joecool - there is no reason to abandon your watch at this stage. I am not removing you from the list.


I again ask you to remove me from this project 
I have sent another PM with the same request,thanks


----------



## Jguitron

joecool said:


> I again ask you to remove me from this project
> I have sent another PM with the same request,thanks


Well, it seems it's a decision not entirely based on the manners discussion but rather tipping over the edge. It's disappointing seeing peeps quit the project after such lengthy process but most importantly with such great pics of the actual watch.

To help us following along, may I please request all those personal request be made privately to avoid confusion?

All the best,

JG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush

cuthbert said:


>


Yeah








... with all the drama.


----------



## Danilao

Joe






:-/


----------



## Recoil

*ATTENTION *(March 30th)

After two years it's finally time to get our watches.

Using the link below everybody on the registration list can pay for their watch now but only those numbers marked red will be shipped first.

To purchase your watch please follow the steps:

*1.* First, log into your account on Meranom

*2.* Then click on this link - https://meranom.com/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150b01.html

*3.* Select the number of watches you have ordered (1, 2, 3, etc)

*4.* In the comments box that will appear when you are checking out, state your watch number(s). This is very important (please check the registration list to confirm your number)

*5.* Please post here when you have paid.

There are some members where their watch number is ready to ship but they either do not have an account with Meranom or their email address that was provided to the committee is not registered with Meranom.

Regards,
Recoil
on behalf of the committee


----------



## kakefe

I'm in while list  so I prefer to pay when I get info about the second batch

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Yarbles

#10 Yarbles PAID.


----------



## Moka

Just paid..
Many thanks to all organisers for a hard and passioned work!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moka

Nr.65 paid


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 20ATM

20ATM paid for watch 103.


----------



## muttonrice

#178 muttonrice, paid


----------



## kosmonaft2203

Nr.107 paid


----------



## Kisifer

No16
Your Order Has Been Processed!

Finally the time has come!!!


----------



## BizzyC

#69 has been paid!! Many thanks to all who stayed diligent (and patient) to make this happen!


----------



## redrabbit

#30 paid.


----------



## miroman

#102 paid :-!


----------



## adryens

Page not fount 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## marcunha

are you loged in before following the link ? ( in meranom site)


----------



## Coug76

Mine worked.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## haha

#162 paid.
Many thanks !!


----------



## Babalao

Nr. 96 Babalao just paid. Thanks to Recoil and all members involved!


----------



## Hemden

I (#230) am on vacation and have difficulties getting a pc, where I am more comfortable to buy the watch (with the cell phone it is kind of finicky). I will pay at soon as possible (think Sunday at the latest) and until then I am still in, don't think I will give up my spot! 

Thanks to the organisers!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

#11 paid. Thanks to the committee!


----------



## messyGarage

#8 paid.

Thank you very much everyone for making this happening.


----------



## ale9191

#59 paid.
Thanks everybody for the hard work!


----------



## milorad

Did you get link to pay on email ?


----------



## bricem13

#243 paid

Hope the waiting list guys won't have to wait too much..

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fallenmig

#149 and #150 Paid


----------



## fallenmig

milorad said:


> Did you get link to pay on email ?





Recoil said:


> *ATTENTION *(March 30th)
> 
> After two years it's finally time to get our watches.
> 
> Using the link below everybody on the registration list can pay for their watch now but only those numbers marked red will be shipped first.
> 
> To purchase your watch please follow the steps:
> 
> *1.* First, log into your account on Meranom
> 
> *2.* Paste this link into your browser window - https://meranom.com/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150b01.html
> 
> *3.* Select the number of watches you have ordered (1, 2, 3, etc)
> 
> *4.* In the comments box that will appear when you are checking out, state your watch number(s). This is very important (please check the registration list to confirm your number)
> 
> *5.* Please post here when you have paid.
> 
> There are some members where their watch number is ready to ship but they either do not have an account with Meranom or their email address that was provided to the committee is not registered with Meranom.
> 
> Regards,
> Recoil
> on behalf of the committee


Please read through Recoils last post, it has very detailed instructions.


----------



## milorad

Thank you very much did not see that post ,I think it should be on first page not able to catch it trough 172 pages on this thread ...


----------



## codeture

paid #35
Thanks so much for all the organizers.

Anyway, how to check my order status in meranom website?


----------



## milorad

#55 paid


----------



## buldogge

#161 paid.


----------



## fallenmig

codeture said:


> paid #35
> Thanks so much for all the organizers.
> 
> Anyway, how to check my order status in meranom website?


Log into Meranom and check order history under account, on your order top right corner it will show status: Payment Received, once is shipped it will show Shipped.


----------



## dyu005

#27 paid.


----------



## adryens

#46 pay


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Peep Williams

Just wanted to post here, Peep Williams #200 confirmed to purchase once available, I sent a PM reply, but my name is still not green yet on the list.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Recoil said:


> *ATTENTION *(March 30th)
> 
> After two years it's finally time to get our watches.
> 
> Using the link below everybody on the registration list can pay for their watch now but only those numbers marked red will be shipped first.
> 
> To purchase your watch please follow the steps:
> 
> *1.* First, log into your account on Meranom
> 
> *2.* Paste this link into your browser window - https://meranom.com/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150b01.html
> 
> *3.* Select the number of watches you have ordered (1, 2, 3, etc)
> 
> *4.* In the comments box that will appear when you are checking out, state your watch number(s). This is very important (please check the registration list to confirm your number)
> 
> *5.* Please post here when you have paid.
> 
> There are some members where their watch number is ready to ship but they either do not have an account with Meranom or their email address that was provided to the committee is not registered with Meranom.
> 
> Regards,
> Recoil
> on behalf of the committee


I am number 80 on the sheet, which is marked in red, I logged into my account the pasted the link and it says product not found. I only set up my account a few days ago but I did not receive an email or PM about not having an account. I would like to pay for the watch so please take a look and let me know.

Thanks,

Ren


----------



## Rush

#3 paid


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I had to sell just one of my children first but thats it, 
PAID for #61 and #86...Phweeeew

Again a very big thanks to the organisers and everyone else involved in this project. I'm sure you all now have grey hair or lost a fair amount of it. Many thanks Again....Confuse-a-cat.


----------



## Danilao

#14 & #187 paid.

1 child sold, luckily I have twins :-D


----------



## Recoil

I will check with Meranom



2500M_Sub said:


> I am number 80 on the sheet, which is marked in red, I logged into my account the pasted the link and it says product not found. I only set up my account a few days ago but I did not receive an email or PM about not having an account. I would like to pay for the watch so please take a look and let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ren


----------



## Peep Williams

Recoil said:


> I will check with Meranom


If you copy paste exactly what you have posted, it is a truncated link with ... in the middle. 


Recoil said:


> "https://meranom.com/amphibian-se/vos...se-150b01.html"


 If you click on the link itself you can get to the purchase page.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Recoil said:


> I will check with Meranom


Thank you but I was able to access via my phone, so number #80 has been paid. Thank you all for all the work done on this, super excited to get the watch and now I had better get on purchasing a strap!

Regards,

Ren


----------



## buldogge

2500M_Sub said:


> I am number 80 on the sheet, which is marked in red, I logged into my account the pasted the link and it says product not found. I only set up my account a few days ago but I did not receive an email or PM about not having an account. I would like to pay for the watch so please take a look and let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ren


Log-in and then come back to Recoil's post and hit the link...you will be good to go.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## rothko

136 paid.


----------



## Jguitron

buldogge said:


> Log-in and then come back to Recoil's post and hit the link...you will be good to go.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


Having same problem.

Logged in my account and then back to link. Have clicked it as well as C&P but still no product found.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB

Number 18 paid . 

A massive thanks to cuthbert and Recoil and anyone else for this project . DW


----------



## Erygyios

Number 170 paid.

Big thanks to people who carry this project !


----------



## Vamireh

#177 paid


----------



## mrwomble

Number 115 paid. Thanks to Recoil and the rest of the committee for your patience! Looking forward to getting this.


----------



## serg220t

Number 106 paid.


----------



## Recoil

Anybody having problems please send me a message and I will try and solve it.

Recoil


----------



## codeture

fallenmig said:


> Log into Meranom and check order history under account, on your order top right corner it will show status: Payment Received, once is shipped it will show Shipped.


Ok. I see that.
Thanks fallenmig


----------



## kpjimmy

#186 paid


----------



## Vodalex

64 paid!! Yeah!


----------



## tokareva

#95 paid


----------



## scott59

# 159 Paid. scott59

Thank you to cuthbert, Chascomm, Recoil, and everyone else involved for all their efforts. Lots of difficulties handled. Almost there!


----------



## Ivo P

49 paid 


Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## penman1

Penman1 #25, paid


----------



## drbobguy

#32 paid


----------



## kurt1962

I’m getting “product not found”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil

Once logged in, click on the link instead of pasting it.



kurt1962 said:


> I'm getting "product not found"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil

double post


----------



## kurt1962

Recoil said:


> Once logged in, click on the link instead of pasting it.


I've logged in then came back to click the link and I'm getting the "product not found"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962

Recoil said:


> Once logged in, click on the link instead of pasting it.


Is clicking through Tapatalk an issue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil

I'm not sure.

Can you try and log on with something else?



kurt1962 said:


> Is clicking through Tapatalk an issue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962

Recoil said:


> I'm not sure.
> 
> Can you try and log on with something else?


Yes, I'm trying through the main site

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil

I will contact Meranom



kurt1962 said:


> Yes, I'm trying through the main site
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil

I will contact Meranom



kurt1962 said:


> Yes, I'm trying through the main site
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

I too had problems with the link at first. I found that I had to open it in a separate tab for it to work - perhaps that might help others who are stuck.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Wolf

#112 paid.


----------



## mroatman

#129 paid.


----------



## fhp

#130 paid. Many thanks again to all who have carried this awesome project!!!


----------



## fliegerchrono

#167 paid! Thanks again committee!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## psco78

#24 paid... my sincere appreciation to everyone who made this project possible. We've come a long way guys.


----------



## nannige

paid #233 nannige 
Thank you to all for your hard work!!!


----------



## ciomauro

#47 paid.
Thanks to all for the effort and the wonderful result obtained.


----------



## Gtejera

181 paid. My congratulations to Recoil and Cuthbert for making this project a reality. And to those who were here in these two years. Sign me up for the next project.


----------



## Jguitron

#152 Paid - (unable to access with iphone, worked easy on PC)


----------



## Uros TSI

#225 and #227 paid. 

Thanks to everyone who made this project happen.


----------



## lichaven

# 116 paid.
My poor English grammar does not allow me say thank as I would like to say, but, thank you very much to all mates who have worked on this project, thanks.


----------



## NSG1Tausend

#160 Paid up, THANKS TO EVERYONE involved in the endeavour.
Life is great when people work together and bring such a project to completion.
Looking forward to having this one in the collection.
Regards 
Robt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Z

Paid # 42 ! Thanks so much to all involved. The beer offer stands for anyone coming to the kootenays!


----------



## Jwchapman

#202 paid!


----------



## ApanovichAG

#188 Paid

Thank you very much for this Project and opportunity!


----------



## Sowulo

#140 paid
thanks


----------



## taike

5 paid


----------



## Cafe Latte

208 paid, well done to the committee who made this happen, cant believe I finally paid for the watch after all this time and it is really going to happen!!
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Select_1

#142 and #143 paid. 

Thanks to everyone who made this project happen.


----------



## chirs1211

#4 Paid Many thanks to all involved for their perseverance, patience and passion 

Chris


----------



## oscar723

#192 paid. thanks all for your effort.

Sent from my SM-G9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## meranom

Do not forget to indicate the numbers of the watches in the commentary to the order. 
The search for your number then takes a long time - we need to find your email from our website by order number, 
then we need to find watch number in the google table by e-mail.


----------



## Bostok

#50 paid.


----------



## hudson44

#201 is paid. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## mihaixp

#168 paid.

Thanks once again to everyone who made this possible. Now I can't wait to receive the watch, gonna get me some straps.


----------



## Ecce

paid #90


----------



## Kornienko

paid the number 155


----------



## synaptyx

#118 Paid...

...But forgot to put the number in. I blame the excitement. Sorry! There's always one idiot, eh!? 

Thank you for your hard work, team. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandroGB

Watch #126 paid!
Many thanks to everyone who made this possible!


----------



## KarmaToBurn

#216 Paid

Thanks to Recoil, Meranom and the rest of the team for making this happen. Recoil, you must have the patience of a saint to deal with all of us here :-!


----------



## Sachstorpedo

#127 paid

Thank you TEAM


----------



## kurt1962

@recoil. Looks like I can get in now. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc

#94 paid.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Wristing

# 56 paid. Thanks to committee for managing this project.


----------



## randb

#58 paid thanks to all involved.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmgarzia

#175 paid. Thanks!!


----------



## Andrei8085

#179 paid!


----------



## Andrei8085

#179 paid!


----------



## Dtn8

#191 paid, thank you to everyone that contributed to make this incredible watch possible.


----------



## chef-lou

Paid 231 thank you


----------



## mugan

Paid 197 and 198

Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz

#37 and #38 paid, thank you all for making this happen.


----------



## ghemml

Paid for 131 & 132 but forgotten to add the serial number in my comments

Should i reply meranom email to let him know my serial number?


----------



## wenghing

#158 paid. 

Thanks to all parties who involved & your effort is much appreciated !!

Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guene

#172 paid. Thank you 😊 what a great project!


----------



## tinitini

#17 paid

Thank you for all the work done, and being persistent all this time.


----------



## Marijn2

Hi Guys,
I just registered to Watchuseek because I am always reading the topics here. Basically in the Russian watch forum part. I am very interested to join the Slava diver project and I wonder if it still will be possible for me. I hope so because I am a great fan of Russian watches, old and new and i really love the looks of the Project watch that you are all enthousiastic about. 
I hope someone can help me with this and can tell me what i need to do, and in the first place if it is still possible for me to join. I can also send a message to Meranom if that might be necessary.
By the way, my name is Marijn and I am from the Netherlands. Nice to meet you!
I hope to hear from!
Have a great day!
Marijn


----------



## marcunha

welcome Marijn

having found myself in that position a short while ago, I think I can tell you the following:

- go to first page and register your interest on the google form there

- you will be put on the waiting list and may or may not crawl up into the 250 available depending on the confirmations and payments of those above you , right now it seems that we won´t make it, but there is nothing to loose to be there

regards


----------



## Marijn2

Thanks for your swift Reply! I will do so. I understand that it is a limited number of 250 watches. How great it would be if we can just joing in, right 
I will register on the google form.
Thanks!


----------



## Marijn2

300 watches it must be.


----------



## bulubaslot2

Número 84 pagado. Gracias por todo el trabajo realizado y por ser persistente todo este tiempo.


----------



## Yarbles

What strap set up is everyone going for?
I grabbed one of meranoms' sharkmesh straps... should be good I think ?


----------



## 103ssv

Hi

just paid for #44 and #45, thanks.


----------



## krishnapur

Hey all. I have just paid for my watch, #156. Thanks to everyone who has brought this project to fruition.


----------



## physioman82

I paid for #248 
Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paw Patrol

I have replied to recoil that I will purchase but I did not get any reply nor any info on how to make payment. Am I still in? How do I make payment? Thanks.


----------



## physioman82

Paw Patrol said:


> I have replied to recoil that I will purchase but I did not get any reply nor any info on how to make payment. Am I still in? How do I make payment? Thanks.


There is a link on the top of participants list that you can use. Read the instructions and proceed to the payment.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...eztzUop2es/pubhtml?gid=1173598151&single=true

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DYC

Number 173 just paid.
Mi third Vostok in Wus projects.
Congratulations for great job.
300m, compressor and this.


----------



## fallenmig

Yarbles said:


> What strap set up is everyone going for?
> I grabbed one of meranoms' sharkmesh straps... should be good I think ?
















I bought this one, about same price as the one from Meranom and you just cut the link to your size.


----------



## DYC

Be advised 150 case better with nato or perlón straps. Spring bars holes are made in a very low position.


----------



## kpjimmy

DYC said:


> Be advised 150 case better with nato or perlón straps. Spring bars holes are made in a very low position.


And if you have thicker natos, one can try curved spring bars for more clearance.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Marijn2 said:


> 300 watches it must be.


Sorry no, just 250... but perhaps you might be lucky and get one, somebody is not going to pay.


----------



## zumzum5150

Payment sent #207 Steve 


Recoil said:


> *ATTENTION *(March 30th)
> 
> After two years it's finally time to get our watches.
> 
> Using the link below everybody on the registration list can pay for their watch now but only those numbers marked red will be shipped first.
> 
> To purchase your watch please follow the steps:
> 
> *1.* First, log into your account on Meranom
> 
> *2.* Then click on this link - https://meranom.com/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150b01.html
> 
> *3.* Select the number of watches you have ordered (1, 2, 3, etc)
> 
> *4.* In the comments box that will appear when you are checking out, state your watch number(s). This is very important (please check the registration list to confirm your number)
> 
> *5.* Please post here when you have paid.
> 
> There are some members where their watch number is ready to ship but they either do not have an account with Meranom or their email address that was provided to the committee is not registered with Meranom.
> 
> Regards,
> Recoil
> on behalf of the committee


----------



## coralito

#169 paid, thank you to everyone that contributed to make this incredible watch possible.
:-!


----------



## Peep Williams

Do I need to pay now if the watch I'm slotted for is being made next batch? 

Also, name still white, not green on spreadsheet, but I've confirmed intent to buy #200.


----------



## JURMALAFMR

Hi 
#174 Paid

Thanks to Recoil, Meranom and the rest of the team for making this happen.


----------



## jim teo

Hi,

#240 just paid.

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## tikkathree

Paid!


----------



## Pinot

#119 paid. Many thanks!


----------



## amarizmendi

117 paid.

Thank you very much everyone for making this happening.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MandoBear

Paid - #229.
Many thanks to Cuthbert, Recoil, and all the others whose hard work and persistence in the face of adversity have made this possible.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Paid #210
Thanks!


----------



## geotechguy

Ordered today (01 April 2018). No. 72. Thanks very much!! Terry Bonine


----------



## BowTiger

#182 paid

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RandM

176 paid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nebelk

#89 paid. A sincere thank you to the committee and patient (and not so patient) participants.


----------



## Jcp311

212 paid!


----------



## 1386paul

Thanks 63 paid


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I have got notification to pay, but I am not red and the link does not work. Should I wait?


----------



## BowTiger

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I have got notification to pay, but I am not red and the link does not work. Should I wait?


I am not red, had to make sure I was logged in to Meranom before clicking the link. When i clicked after logging in the invoice was there.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamT1974

#232 paid, but there is one problem, I missed the part about putting my number into the order comments :-(


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Got it. Paid #124


----------



## Dave098

#36 paid!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Is anyone having trouble with PayPal?


----------



## BowTiger

CMSgt Bo said:


> Is anyone having trouble with PayPal?
> 
> View attachment 13026035


I got error code PE101 but still got a confirmation email from Meranom. I sent a message and asked for another confirmation from them.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry the Wino

Thanks Recoil & Cuthbert

Watch #180 paid

Regards
john


----------



## BowTiger

fallenmig said:


> View attachment 13024817
> View attachment 13024821
> 
> I bought this one, about same price as the one from Meranom and you just cut the link to your size.


After yall posted this I bought the same one.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## billy_ngu

Number 83 here paid.

Whilst waiting 2 years for this project to materialise, I have also started my own microbrand. 

deleted by mod


----------



## sidney004

111 Paid, Thanks!


----------



## tamtkpp

no.74 PAID.

Thanks so much for all the effort put in this project ! Cheers !


----------



## DerangedGoose

Number 204 Paid


----------



## Astute-C

34 Paid


----------



## alkaline

#105 paid


----------



## sixtysix

#6 paid


----------



## Brian Turner

No. 246 paid. Many thanks.


----------



## Ziofesta

No 91 Paid thanks


----------



## grossman81

213 Paid


----------



## m.hewel

paid for watch number 104
thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## RFollia

#81 paid! Thank you for letting us know. And thanks again to all the team and the comitee. It came true! only had to wait a little bit. What a watch year! (kompressor, slava....)
Look forward to getting it
Best regards


----------



## Cosmograph

#249 & #250 paid. Just wanted to thank everyone who made this possible.


----------



## chirs1211

#4 Shipped Whoohoo.  

Chris


----------



## kpjimmy

186 shipped as well!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## redfever

#98 paid.
Thanks


----------



## Tarquin

#214 - paid!

A huge thanks to everyone, never thought i'd get one!  b-) |>


----------



## Hemden

#230 paid (yesterday, but I had forgotten to post it here lol). I bought a mesh bracelet to go with it.

Thanks to everybody who made this possible!!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daigotsu

#79 paid.
Thanks!


----------



## codeture

Shipped as well.

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

#100 paid :-!

By the way, if anybody is still having "Product not found" with that link, check to see whether it is prefixed "https://". If it is, then try changing it to "http://" (and make sure you are already logged into your Meranom account first).


----------



## Recoil

It's ok, Meranom is aware of it.



WilliamT1974 said:


> #232 paid, but there is one problem, I missed the part about putting my number into the order comments :-(


----------



## WilliamT1974

Recoil said:


> It's ok, Meranom is aware of it.


Certainly looks that way. The email confirming that the watch was shipped arrived a few minutes ago. I got the watch and a khaki NATO strap. Never done the NATO thing before, so we'll see how this goes.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Fantastic....Now I only have to wait three months for the carrier pigeon.


----------



## synaptyx

Shipped! WOOHOO!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150

Yeah baby.. that's what I'm talking about..#207 has been shipped..another 30 days of waiting..Thanks again to Recoil and Meranom. Steve


----------



## mojoatomic

#108 Paid


----------



## medved001

#21 PAID
thank you very match


----------



## Roach66

#145 paid, thank you for your efforts to get this completed!


----------



## Crunchnolo

Peep Williams said:


> Do I need to pay now if the watch I'm slotted for is being made next batch?
> 
> Also, name still white, not green on spreadsheet, but I've confirmed intent to buy #200.


I don't think you are required to pay until they are ready to ship your watch. I'm waiting to pay until then.

After I confirmed I received a confirmation PM from Recoil. Did you get one?


----------



## meranom

hello
we will inform Recoil about ready watches soon
no need to pay for not ready watches


----------



## kakefe

meranom said:


> hello
> we will inform Recoil about ready watches soon
> no need to pay for not ready watches


Thanks for clarification.. 

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## fallenmig

Shipped! What an exciting morning.


----------



## S.H.

#206 paid! Thank you very much.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

#80 shipped! Ordered a Watch gecko tropic rubber strap. Thanks again for all the work that went into this.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Mine shipped!!!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Rat Fink

Paid #153 #194 #220. Thanks


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

meranom said:


> hello
> we will inform Recoil about ready watches soon
> no need to pay for not ready watches


I think I can speak for many of the members here when I say , Thank you all at Meranom for your work with this project and a big thank you for honoring the original provisional price after all this time.


----------



## mp3user

33 paid, thank you for your effort!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997

Your Order Has Been Processed!
#29 Paid.....


----------



## Adrian Jones

#163 has been paid,a big thank you to everyone involved in this project.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

#60 paid! Excited for this one, looks great!


----------



## Recoil

*ATTENTION* (April 2nd)

Meranom has received more watches from the factory :-!

The numbers are highlighted red.

The remaining watches will be available for shipping soon.

Recoil
on behalf of the committee


----------



## Recoil

For any member on the main list whose number is still white and has not paid yet, you can move to a red number if you wish.

Please post here your requested new number. The request will be processed in the order of posting.

Recoil


----------



## Peep Williams

#200 paid even though it's not ready yet.


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

#51 PAID!


----------



## bricem13

Recoil said:


> For any member on the main list whose number is still white and has not paid yet, you can move to a red number if you wish.
> 
> Please post here your requested new number. The request will be processed in the order of posting.
> 
> Recoil


Humm

So guys who paid in advance shall remain white on the wait list?

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## XsiOn

Hi, I just wanted to pay and the status is out of stock? ANy ideas? My number is 135 and is red?

Peter


----------



## Arvac

XsiOn said:


> Hi, I just wanted to pay and the status is out of stock? ANy ideas? My number is 135 and is red?
> 
> Peter


Me too! #235


----------



## Recoil

Meranom asked that paid members not switch as it causes problems for them.

If you want to move I will ask them.



bricem13 said:


> Humm
> 
> So guys who paid in advance shall remain white on the main list?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## milligan

It’s a great looking dive watch is there any chance of a Russian forum Amphibian BronzeDiver project coming to fruition?


----------



## Recoil

Probably adding the new numbers to the system.



XsiOn said:


> Hi, I just wanted to pay and the status is out of stock? ANy ideas? My number is 135 and is red?
> 
> Peter


----------



## Recoil

The stock is refreshed now



Recoil said:


> Probably adding the new numbers to the system.


----------



## gak

Recoil said:


> For any member on the main list whose number is still white and has not paid yet, you can move to a red number if you wish.
> 
> Please post here your requested new number. The request will be processed in the order of posting.
> 
> Recoil


Please move me to 67 or 68 if no trouble is caused.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeterno

#7 paid


----------



## XsiOn

Number 135 paid! Yeee!  It works again.


----------



## Arvac

#235 Paid! Many thanks to everyone involved in this project.


----------



## cuthbert

#1 paid...finally.


----------



## sideways2

I haven't backtracked so not sure if this has been discussed yet but the watch is showing up on the main page as in stock and can be added to cart and proceeds to checkout...

I don't think this should be happening correct LOL!!


----------



## Aeterno

Still 22 not-reds to go; was it 160 out of 250 available watches to begin with?

Glad that production has been in-filled and caught up with so quickly better to anticipate the worst and then be surprised.

But still, 22 to go to be fully caught up.


----------



## Crunchnolo

#122 paid


----------



## Yago68

Number 195 paid


----------



## rothko

Soooo.... our SE is showing up as "In Stock" on the Meranom website... Did they make more for sale to the masses?

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/150se/

Or is this a placeholder for our orders?


----------



## Zany4

Waiting for delivery. With the luck I’ve had recently, should be in about 10 days.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

rothko said:


> Soooo.... our SE is showing up as "In Stock" on the Meranom website... Did they make more for sale to the masses?
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/150se/
> 
> Or is this a placeholder for our orders?


No, because I checked out as a guest and arrived a the final payment stage....Whats going on here ?


----------



## alkaline

My #105,paide,but still not in red on list,on MERANOM ,anybody can order watch naw???????????????


----------



## mallit

#19 Paid

Great to see this one finally get across the line!!


----------



## kakefe

I saw that I ve turned to red so I paid #52 



instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Aeterno

Tarquin said:


> #214 - paid!
> 
> A huge thanks to everyone, never thought i'd get one!  b-) |>


Congrats, predicted it


----------



## meranom

Hello
By our mistake the WUS watches were available on the main page.
We had 6 wrong orders. All six orders have been refunded.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

meranom said:


> Hello
> By our mistake the WUS watches were available on the main page.
> We had 6 wrong orders. All six orders have been refunded.


Thank you Meranom for keeping us updated...Some of us were a little worried for a while there .


----------



## Yarbles

Got shipping notification last night. Usually takes 1 month.


----------



## rothko

meranom said:


> Hello
> By our mistake the WUS watches were available on the main page.
> We had 6 wrong orders. All six orders have been refunded.


Good thing it was caught early. There will be 6 disappointed people. The watch looks amazing!!! I look forward to my mailman's visit in a few weeks!


----------



## xarby

Number 76 paid.


----------



## codeture

rothko said:


> Good thing it was caught early. There will be 6 disappointed people. The watch looks amazing!!! I look forward to my mailman's visit in a few weeks!


How long was it been there? 
If say a couple hours and there was six buyers then it's truly awesome.

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamT1974

codeture said:


> How long was it been there?
> If say a couple hours and there was six buyers then it's truly awesome.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


Have to agree. It is a really sharp-looking watch. I'm glad Meranom was able to maintain the integrity of their website and our project.

It'll probably take about three weeks for mine to arrive and I'll have to go sign for it. That'll be an exciting day.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## atatat

#120 оплатил


----------



## gak

#196 paid


----------



## lazy79

#133 is paid. Thank everybody involved in this project!


----------



## Paw Patrol

#26 paid. Thank you.


----------



## rothko

I was on the second batch of numbers to turn red and just got the "shipped" notification this morning. It will be a tough 3-10 weeks of waiting. It is truly a great homage/project/forum watch! Bravo again to the design and organizing team and a big thanks to Meranom for making the dream come true.


----------



## amphibic

#53 paid!


----------



## CierzoZgz

#23 paid

Thanks to all comrades involved in the different stages of this project!


----------



## dwhsu2013

#219 paid.


----------



## hoja_roja

85, 88 and 141 paid!

Thanks to all the people involve in the proyect. Great watch we made!


----------



## SAB314

#228 paid. Watch has shipped,


----------



## cuthbert

It appears there still are three watches without owner...if anybody has arrived late he can join the waiting list.


----------



## SAB314

I have the 40th anniversary edition.#1868/1967. At least the new Amphibia will have a lower number.


----------



## BowTiger

#182 shipped... the wait for Russian Mail Service begins

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sideways2

Woohoo!! I just made the cutoff list lol!!


----------



## alkaline

MY #105 still not in red.I paid .Why not in red if all wathes will produce?


----------



## taike

alkaline said:


> MY #105 still not in red.I paid .Why not in red if all wathes will produce?


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45697447


----------



## pangwaiping

#139 Just paid..
Many thanks to all organisers for a hard and passioned work!!!


----------



## Martins.

meranom said:


> Hello
> By our mistake the WUS watches were available on the main page.
> We had 6 wrong orders. All six orders have been refunded.


I know it was a project, but many times a unit has been sold loose to the public and this time it seemed the same, my humble opinion a shame, I still did not receive the money back, and the minimum would have been an apology to the people affected.


----------



## Jguitron

Martins. said:


> I know it was a project, but many times a unit has been sold loose to the public and this time it seemed the same, my humble opinion a shame, I still did not receive the money back, and the minimum would have been an apology to the people affected.


As someone just walking into this it makes total sense. However, this is nearly 2000 posts in the making and 2 years of waiting. I wouldn't vent your frustration here.

To the forum members I plea not to start another lengthy sequence of messages about this. It was a mistake, let's move on and make sure everyone gets their watch and then even share a few pics.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martins.

I know very well how the projects work, more secure than the projects that you, how it works and what it costs, and a project is done and can be used as the seller and the other times I publish in general, it is not a question for the forums , do not worry about what you can send more for its publication.
Long live freedom of expression.


----------



## VWatchie

No. 134 paid!


----------



## ShaneLG

#147 paid. Great job and project everyone.


----------



## Uros TSI

Mine is already at Kazan exchange post, now to Vnukovo and from there to my doorstep. I should have it in aboput 2 weeks.


----------



## mibby

Woo hoo! My watch has been shipped. It is currently being dragged by snails from Chistopol to Kazan, where it will be strapped to a Tortoise for the journey to Moscow. After a few weeks sightseeing in the big city, it will hopefully climb aboard a plane to the UK...


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

mibby said:


> Woo hoo! My watch has been shipped. It is currently being dragged by snails from Chistopol to Kazan, where it will be strapped to a Tortoise for the journey to Moscow. After a few weeks sightseeing in the big city, it will hopefully climb aboard a plane to the UK...


A plane you say! Surely you mean a 3 toed sloth with a rubber ring to be inflated at Calais.

Then to be held up by the Vogons at customs.









Dont worry we have 2 sets Vogons here in Aus , customs and quarantine .


----------



## medved001

My #21 on the way! Yahoooo!

Sorry for photo horror


----------



## dmnc

Whoops. Missed the bit about posting here and just thought everyone was getting excited.

#121 paid and on its way.

Many, many thanks to all the organisers of this project. You are absolute saints for the amount of time and effort you’ve put in and the number of repetitive, impatient and impossible questions we’ve asked of you. It’s put me off getting involved in a project for life but you have my eternal admiration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frantsous

#101 paid. Great job!


----------



## safriks

123 paid

Thank you committee, thank you recoil. May you run true and tick long!

Now, let's hear about what straps we will be ordering. For me it will be khaki green perlon, black perforated leather and an undecided colour of nato.


----------



## lazy79

Arrived already) 
Delivered to moscow via courrier. Packaging is simple but reliable. Manual is on russian. Little bit surprised by bezel moving without clicks/fixation, beleive it was planed this way.
Watches are even better then expected. 
Thanks to everybody who made it possible! 
Thinking about strap now)


----------



## cuthbert

lazy79 said:


> Arrived already)
> Delivered to moscow via courrier. Packaging is simple but reliable. Manual is on russian. Little bit surprised by bezel moving without clicks/fixation, beleive it was planed this way.
> Watches are even better then expected.
> Thanks to everybody who made it possible!
> Thinking about strap now)
> View attachment 13034793
> View attachment 13034795


Envy!Envy!!!:-x:-x:-x

Does the dial have the horizontal brushing?


----------



## Cafe Latte

Have you removed the plastic from the bezel as it looks a bit rough? 
Chris


----------



## kwicksylver

#12 Paid. It's been a long road but worth it. My deep appreciation to all involved in planning and execution of the project.

Live long and prosper.


----------



## lazy79

plastic is removed. and yes there is some circular scratches but visible only on some angles with closer look


----------



## fallenmig

lazy79 said:


> plastic is removed. and yes there is some circular scratches but visible only on some angles with closer look


Its looks great, but the bezel looks like it got chipped during machining o|

I hope they have extra parts in the bin for us to purchase for any replacement or repair.


----------



## DJW GB

Duplicate


----------



## DJW GB

I think it is light reflection on the bezel nothing more. Congrats on the first pics I can't wait mine is in Moscow at moment.

Billy super duper


----------



## Bostok

lazy79 said:


> Arrived already)
> Delivered to moscow via courrier. Packaging is simple but reliable. Manual is on russian. Little bit surprised by bezel moving without clicks/fixation, beleive it was planed this way.
> Watches are even better then expected.
> Thanks to everybody who made it possible!
> Thinking about strap now)
> View attachment 13034793
> View attachment 13034795


Am I the only one (and waiting for one) hoping that in reality it looks better then in that pictures?
On the other hand, I sincerely hope anyone really wanting one gets his own watch so in the interest of the last few in the waiting list I think the committee should take a look at this:
I certainly am not here to judge anyone and our comrade is of course free to express himself , but every well intentioned forum member should have a fare (and not with a 1000 dollars premium afterwards) chance to obtain a watch&#8230;


----------



## marcunha

I´m checking the wait list often and hoping that somehow things will line up and eventualy I will enter to the 250 

Looking forward to see how it stays after today cleanup


----------



## Hemden

Bostok said:


> Am I the only one (and waiting for one) hoping that in reality it looks better then in that pictures?
> On the other hand, I sincerely hope anyone really wanting one gets his own watch so in the interest of the last few in the waiting list I think the committee should take a look at this:
> I certainly am not here to judge anyone and our comrade is of course free to express himself , but every well intentioned forum member should have a fare (and not with a 1000 dollars premium afterwards) chance to obtain a watch&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 13035691
> View attachment 13035693
> View attachment 13035695


Oh yeah, you've spotted a huge .......!!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Bostok said:


> Am I the only one (and waiting for one) hoping that in reality it looks better then in that pictures?
> On the other hand, I sincerely hope anyone really wanting one gets his own watch so in the interest of the last few in the waiting list I think the committee should take a look at this:
> I certainly am not here to judge anyone and our comrade is of course free to express himself , but every well intentioned forum member should have a fare (and not with a 1000 dollars premium afterwards) chance to obtain a watch&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 13035691
> View attachment 13035693
> View attachment 13035695


In the case some clowns would try to speculate on that we will apply the GT40 policy.


----------



## cuthbert

Double post sorry!


----------



## Moryak

#237 Just paid..
Many thanks to all organisers of this Project!


----------



## fallenmig

cuthbert said:


> In the case some clowns would try to speculate on that we will apply the GT40 policy.


Educate me, what's GT40 policy?


----------



## marcunha

I believe Cuthbert is refering the fact that a buyer of a Ford GT 40 agrees not to resell it whithin the first two years

Example: https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...e-superstar-john-cena-over-his-car/915846001/


----------



## cuthbert

marcunha said:


> I believe Cuthbert is refering the fact that a buyer of a Ford GT 40 agrees not to resell it whithin the first two years
> 
> Example: https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...e-superstar-john-cena-over-his-car/915846001/


Otherwise they won't get any other special cars from Ford. Perhaps Recoil should contact that member...


----------



## tokareva

These have turned out very nice with the aged lume and bezel look.If enough are interested would it be possible to make a run of these with new looking lume and bezels? I don't mean as a replacement for the 2018 project, just an independent project I guess.


----------



## cuthbert

tokareva said:


> These have turned out very nice with the aged lume and bezel look.If enough are interested would it be possible to make a run of these with new looking lume and bezels? I don't mean as a replacement for the 2018 project, just an independent project I guess.


Mmm it was difficult to get 250 subscribers, I don't think we can other 200, as far as I remember it's the minimum number Meranom may accept.

Out of curiosity, what would you change?


----------



## tokareva

cuthbert said:


> Mmm it was difficult to get 250 subscribers, I don't think we can other 200, as far as I remember it's the minimum number Meranom may accept.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what would you change?


It would be fine with only the lume and bezel not aged, although I do really like the aged look, but it would be nice to have a representation of a new one and an old one. 
If I were to change something on the actual design I would change Amphibia to Boctok as I have said in the past, but that's just me.

Edit:
When I say new I mean non aged look, just to be clear.


----------



## BowTiger

Well... #182 has made it to Moscow.... here's hoping it makes it the rest of the way quickly.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

cuthbert said:


> Mmm it was difficult to get 250 subscribers, I don't think we can other 200, as far as I remember it's the minimum number Meranom may accept.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what would you change?


I may be answering my own question here but there where only 60 members of the Laika project watch from Meranom and that seemed to have proceeded reasonably smoothly .

Could it be the case that 200 is a minimum if you have outsourced parts ?

If so what are those problem parts, hands ,dial ?


----------



## detroie

#125 paid.


----------



## codeture

As it's using the case 150, the lug size is 22mm, is it? (just in case I read the spec wrongly)

Going to find some nylon strap 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

codeture said:


> As it's using the case 150, the lug size is 22mm, is it? (just in case I read the spec wrongly)
> 
> Going to find some nylon strap
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


yep.. 22mm

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## marcunha

what a nice way to start the day, just woke up and checked the list to find out I am just above the cut off, it´s geting closer


----------



## Chascomm

With watches starting to move out from Chistopol, and some having reached as far as Moscow, I think that now would be a good time to make this suggestion:

Can the first person to receive a watch please start a _new thread_ to show photos and express appreciation.


----------



## mroatman

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Could it be the case that 200 is a minimum if you have outsourced parts ?


Exactly. The Laika project was really just a regular Komandirskie with a custom dial. These can be done quickly and easily, with low minimum requirements.

The Slava project was far, far more involved, requiring customized hands, dial, bezel, and caseback (I'm sure I'm missing something). Basically the only stock parts were the case and movement.


----------



## eljipo

92 Just paid..
Many thanks to all organisers!

very thanks!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

mroatman said:


> Exactly. The Laika project was really just a regularly Komandirskie with a custom dial. These can be done quickly and easily, with low minimum requirements.
> 
> The Slava project was far, far more involved, requiring customized hands, dial, bezel, and caseback (I'm sure I'm missing something). Basically the only stock parts were the case and movement.


Was it not the crown, that was specially shaped for this project?

I am obviously yet to see it close up but the bezel looks like those attached to the new 650's and 020's in which case it should follow the insert is a vostok product also. I have a new 650 bezel on my wrist right now and I am happy to say if that's not the same then I think it will certainly make a perfect replacement. Also, as far as I know the case backs are made locally too.

The big question is how much of the delay in the current project was a the design negotiation and process and how much time did we have to wait for the bezel and insert development. I remember reading on few occasions about the troubles in the birth of this bezel and especially the insert. It took Vostok a while to setup the new CNC and metal milling machines and I wonder if this also had an influence on the delays also.

If I am close with these assumptions , now it would only be the dial and hands that could be the delay? (if we are happy to minus the crown of course).

These questions would no only give answers for a 2016 project number two (The Slava strikes back) also it will go along way to giving a time frame for the the 2018 Nepmoon and Poljotstok diver proposals.

Edit:- just remembered , the hands came wrong and had to be remade.

Maybe if any one from Meranom is reading this you may consider commenting....Please,


----------



## Bandido

Hi there.
Modestly asking to add my nickname to the waiting list.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Bandido said:


> Hi there.
> Modestly asking to add my nickname to the waiting list.
> Thanks guys!


You will need to fill the registration and wait for an organiser to add you to the waiting list , the links for both of these are on the first page of this thread .
Hope this helps..welcome and good luck.


----------



## Bandido

Confuse-a-cat said:


> You will need to fill the registration and wait for an organiser to add you to the waiting list , the links for both of these are on the first page of this thread .
> Hope this helps..welcome and good luck.


Yep, I did it. Thanks for the care!


----------



## sideways2

Woohoo!! Watch #57 paid!! Thanks!!


----------



## marcunha

I made it !!! I´m so happy , my first true russian (I have a Poljot but I think it is half German)

#244 on the way to Portugal

A big thank you to Recoil, Cuthbert and Meranom 

I just registered to this project about a week ago but I had known it for a long time and have it bookmarked on my PC to periodically check.

Can´t believe almost missed it.

Now for bracelet hunt


----------



## Bandido

Eh, guys, can you please measure my chances to get this timepiece?


----------



## slowbeat

#239 paid. Thank you everyone for making this happen.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Bandido said:


> Eh, guys, can you please measure my chances to get this timepiece?


Not sure,, the main list is full however there is still a few members yet to pay.


----------



## Bandido

slowbeat said:


> #239 paid. Thank you everyone for making this happen.


So, another poker game...
Ok, I'm in)


----------



## DerangedGoose

204 paid, thank you all


----------



## AlexCe

Dear Recoil, good day. Watch № 238 just paid.
Best regards,
AlexCe


----------



## Bostok

lazy79 said:


> Here is a wristshot. Strap is temporal. Seems 1piece strap is better. Tried with zulu and it is not too thick.
> View attachment 13037473


Now there you go, this is looking very good and frankly, I quite like that strap, could you provide some details or even start the impressions topic eventually?



mroatman said:


> Exactly. The Laika project was really just a regularly Komandirskie with a custom dial. These can be done quickly and easily, with low minimum requirements.
> 
> The Slava project was far, far more involved, requiring customized hands, dial, bezel, and caseback (*I'm sure I'm missing something*). Basically the only stock parts were the case and movement.


You surely missed the strap, that was extremely customized in the final :-d


----------



## codeture

Thanks a lot.



kakefe said:


> yep.. 22mm
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


----------



## tokareva

cuthbert said:


> Mmm it was difficult to get 250 subscribers, I don't think we can other 200, as far as I remember it's the minimum number Meranom may accept.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what would you change?


Maybe after 100 or more have received their watches you could take a poll to see what interest there would be?

Also, I just noticed the bezel color on the banner below is a different shade than on the watch.The one on the watch is very nice but maybe if enough are interested in only a different bezel color that might be an option.It could be unaged or a different aged color I guess.


----------



## Giggo

I'm trying to pay, but I keep getting, "Product not found". I'm logged into the Meranom site and clicked the link provided, but no luck. Any thoughts what I might be doing wrong?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dmitryra

166 paid, thank you all !!!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Giggo said:


> I'm trying to pay, but I keep getting, "Product not found". I'm logged into the Meranom site and clicked the link provided, but no luck. Any thoughts what I might be doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a similar problem, my work around :- If you are certain that you are logged in to your meranom account. Open a new page tab and go to page 174 of this thread and open the page from Recoils posting (1376 )
(https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737-174.html)

Please let us know if it worked for you.


----------



## tokareva

Giggo said:


> I'm trying to pay, but I keep getting, "Product not found". I'm logged into the Meranom site and clicked the link provided, but no luck. Any thoughts what I might be doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I think the same thing happened when I tried to pay for the compressor. Try logging out and then back in.


----------



## tokareva

I should have recognized the symptoms of a double post. Uggh, what causes this!o|


----------



## Giggo

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Had a similar problem, my work around :- If you are certain that you are logged in to your meranom account. Open a new page tab and go to page 174 of this thread and open the page from Recoils posting (1376 )
> (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737-174.html)
> 
> Please let us know if it worked for you.





tokareva said:


> I think the same thing happened when I tried to pay for the compressor. Try logging out and then back in.


Thanks for the effort guys, but I am getting the same result. I've tried it on my computer, phone, different browsers, logged out/logged in, and still "Product not found".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Giggo said:


> Thanks for the effort guys, but I am getting the same result. I've tried it on my computer, phone, different browsers, logged out/logged in, and still "Product not found".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry but in that case it's very possible...








I had to do that,but I'm sure they will figure something out for you.


----------



## Giggo

tokareva said:


> Sorry but in that case it's very possible...
> View attachment 13039015
> 
> 
> I had to do that,but I'm sure they will figure something out for you.


Ha, it certainly seems like it. I'll give it another shot later and report back. Thanks for the help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Giggo said:


> Ha, it certainly seems like it. I'll give it another shot later and report back. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From Recoils post Right click /open the link in a new tab,,,Just tried it and it still works here.

and also you still have meranom open and logged in on another tab.Right?


----------



## Giggo

Confuse-a-cat said:


> From Recoils post Right click /open the link in a new tab,,,Just tried it and it still works here.
> 
> and also you still have meranom open and logged in on another tab.Right?


This is weird. I'm logged into Meranom








Go to Recoils post








Right click, open link in new tab 








Product not found








I'll contact Meranom and see if they can help. If not, a watch opened up for somebody on the waiting, so it's not all bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

I want try this 1,70€ strap bought on wish :-D


----------



## kpjimmy

Giggo said:


> This is weird. I'm logged into Meranom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Recoils post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right click, open link in new tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Product not found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll contact Meranom and see if they can help. If not, a watch opened up for somebody on the waiting, so it's not all bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now the only question is if the email you used to register the same as the meranom's account you have?

If so contact @recoil would be my next step.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

kpjimmy said:


> Now the only question is if the email you used to register the same as the meranom's account you have?
> 
> If so contact @recoil would be my next step.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


What that man said.

Sorry mate, I'm lost now don't know what else other than what's been said.
A few people have had a problem and they seem to have been able to deal with it so I'm sure it'll come good.

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo

kpjimmy said:


> Now the only question is if the email you used to register the same as the meranom's account you have?
> 
> If so contact @recoil would be my next step.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Oh, that's got to be it. I registered with my normal email address back in 2016. I tried logging in and it said my username/password was invalid. I clicked on "forgot my password" it said it sent me a link to update my password, put I never received it, so I created a new account with a different email address.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo

#215 is paid for. Thanks for the help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Giggo said:


> Oh, that's got to be it. I registered with my normal email address back in 2016. I tried logging in and it said my username/password was invalid. I clicked on "forgot my password" it said it sent me a link to update my password, put I never received it, so I created a new account with a different email address.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done. Now all you have to do is wait for an eon for the delivery.


----------



## Giggo

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Well done. Now all you have to do is wait for an eon for the delivery.


I'll just forget that I ordered it, so when it arrives it will be a surprise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowTiger

Giggo said:


> I'll just forget that I ordered it, so when it arrives it will be a surprise.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I compare Russian shipping deliveries to Christmas Day.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PolishX

Did this ever happen ? I just resistered hooping for once I can get in on something but I doubt it


----------



## fallenmig

PolishX said:


> Did this ever happen ? I just resistered hooping for once I can get in on something but I doubt it


Look few threads back and you will see someone actually get to join at the last minute and secure his spot, so you are not alone.
There's nothing to lose at this stage but you will need to wait for ppl not paying for their watch to be lifted.


----------



## Elmiss

#41 paid!


----------



## codeture

So, is everyone from the first batch paid yet? 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

codeture said:


> So, is everyone from the first batch paid yet?


How it can be known?

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Yarbles

It can be known by examining the spreadsheet linked in 1st post.


----------



## taike

Yarbles said:


> It can be known by examining the spreadsheet linked in 1st post.


doesn't distinguish between first and second batches


----------



## Bandido

taike said:


> doesn't distinguish between first and second batches


I meant that

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

The answer to all the supposed unknowns in the entire history of existence always gets reduced to the same answer..........42


----------



## Bandido

joecool said:


> The answer to all the supposed unknowns in the entire history of existence always gets reduced to the same answer..........42


Ahahaha)
Mister Adams knew that the ideal size of the watch case is 42mm)


----------



## Zany4

I paid for mine right away and it was shipped promptly, but it’s been stuck in Kazan for 4 days. Looks like my good luck with fast Pochta service may have run out. Had been getting 10-12 days but this may be closer to 20. For those that receive them first, please keep the pics with strap choices coming to tide us all over.


----------



## meranom

Hello
Sometimes tracking stuck in Kazan, but really parcel somewhere on the way to Vnukovo airport etc.

for example:
Destination : France 
2018-04-06 00:00 ROISSY HUB BSCC PIC, Arrivée en France


2018-04-05 00:00 RUSSIE, Départ bureau d'échange pays d'expédition

2018-04-03 00:00 RUSSIE, Arrivée bureau d'échange pays d'expédition

2018-03-20 00:00 RUSSIE, Dépôt/collecte


Origin : Russian Federation 
2018-04-06 13:20 France FRCDGA, Import of international mail, Франция

2018-04-05 07:35 MR LC Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Export of international mail, Франция

 2018-04-03 23:16 MR LC Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house, Франция

2018-04-03 23:14 MR LC Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Handed over to customs, Франция

2018-04-03 21:43 MR LC Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Processing, Arrival at transit office of exchange, Франция

2018-04-03 15:49 MR LC Vnukovo 102975, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, Франция

2018-03-24 00:29 Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange, Франция

2018-03-23 16:23 Kazanskij LPC Cex Posy`lok 420306, Processing, Arrival at transit office of exchange, Франция

2018-03-21 14:57 Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, Франция

2018-03-20 17:28 Chistopol` MRP 422999, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, Франция

2018-03-20 16:37 Chistopol` 422980, Processing, Departed from origin facility

2018-03-20 15:32 Chistopol` 422980, Acceptance, Single, Франция


----------



## Zany4

Meranom, I know you do a great job and Pochta does it’s best. It’s why even if it takes time, there are no worries ordering. This is just one special project I can’t wait to get after all this time!

P.S. ask for an update and ye shall receive, just updated today but it was in Moscow four days ago like you suggested.

MR LC Vnukovo 102975, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
2018-04-04 23:36

P.P.S. Now the tracking update gives the same status but 2018-04-09 01:12. Madness. I think Pochta is good but their tracking system may not update regularly.


----------



## ghemml

Hope mine gets shipped out soon, because it is gonna be a long wait for the postage.


----------



## Chascomm

joecool said:


> The answer to all the supposed unknowns in the entire history of existence always gets reduced to the same answer..........42


"There are known knowns. These are things we know that we know. There are known unknowns. That is to say, there are things that we know we don't know. But there are also unknown unknowns. There are things we don't know we don't know."


----------



## Marijn2

Goodmorning!
I was checking the registration sheet and in there I saw the line "please stand by and confirm if still intereted" for those being around the cut off point.
I do not know if this is the place to let you know, but indeed I am still very interested in the project watch 
Have a great day!


----------



## Bandido

I'm in for sure, if it is required to confirm here.


----------



## atatat

Nice watch, thanks to team of wus and meranom.


----------



## Bandido

Just guessing.
If this case will be combined with Meranom's mesh bracelet...


----------



## marcunha

sorry to be hijaking your pics, but I would like to ask what is engraved in the back of the watch

in the front I think it is : Amphibia , 31 Jewels and Made in Russia

and in the back ?



lazy79 said:


> Arrived already)
> Delivered to moscow via courrier. Packaging is simple but reliable. Manual is on russian. Little bit surprised by bezel moving without clicks/fixation, beleive it was planed this way.
> Watches are even better then expected.
> Thanks to everybody who made it possible!
> Thinking about strap now)
> View attachment 13034793
> View attachment 13034795


----------



## zippotone

Same here. I'm in!!



Marijn2 said:


> Goodmorning!
> I was checking the registration sheet and in there I saw the line "please stand by and confirm if still intereted" for those being around the cut off point.
> !


Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Bandido said:


> Just guessing.
> If this case will be combined with Meranom's mesh bracelet...


150 case with Meranom's mesh bracelet...

















This is a very good strap. However there is a large gap between the end of the strap and the case.


----------



## lazy79

marcunha said:


> sorry to be hijaking your pics, but I would like to ask what is engraved in the back of the watch
> 
> in the front I think it is : Amphibia , 31 Jewels and Made in Russia
> 
> and in the back ?


its is: Amphibia, shock resistant, 20ATM - is water resistant mark which is ~200m


----------



## Bandido

Confuse-a-cat said:


> a large gap between the end of the strap and the case.


I can say this gap can be an additional feature for somebody.
Just take a look at Longiness Compressor on mesh.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Bandido said:


> I can say this gap can be an additional feature for somebody.
> Just take a look at Longiness Compressor on mesh.


Also I must say that Meranom's mesh bracelet is very comfortable in the wrist, so is a good option.

It is just that I am not happy with this on a Cushion style case I would prefer a fitted strap with specific end pieces to fit the 150 case.
Other members have mentioned this gap in the past so I thought I would illustrate it .

Edit:- Meranom if you read this post....We need a fitted strap for the 150 case to make what is a good watch now into an outstanding watch. (Engineer style please)


----------



## Cafe Latte

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Also I must say that Meranom's mesh bracelet is very comfortable in the wrist, so is a good option.
> 
> It is just that I am not happy with this on a Cushion style case I would prefer a fitted strap with specific end pieces to fit the 150 case.
> Other members have mentioned this gap in the past so I thought I would illustrate it .
> 
> Edit:- Meranom if you read this post....We need a fitted strap for the 150 case to make what is a good watch now into an outstanding watch. (Engineer style please)


I agree re the strap.
Chris


----------



## Uros TSI

In general Meranom should offer quality bracelets. At least for pricier models like the 020 SE for instance. I would not hesitate to pay 30-40 euros for a good bracelet for my 020.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

I don't think I've ever had a an incoming watch from Russia take less than 2 week, generally it is right around the 3 week mark but it has been as much as 5 weeks. And on more than a few occasions the package sat at JFK for over a week with zero movement. Luck of the draw I guess.

Since we live in the same state it will be interesting to see when we both get our watches. Mine shipped on 4/6.



Zany4 said:


> Meranom, I know you do a great job and Pochta does it's best. It's why even if it takes time, there are no worries ordering. This is just one special project I can't wait to get after all this time!
> 
> P.S. ask for an update and ye shall receive, just updated today but it was in Moscow four days ago like you suggested.
> 
> MR LC Vnukovo 102975, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> 2018-04-04 23:36
> 
> P.P.S. Now the tracking update gives the same status but 2018-04-09 01:12. Madness. I think Pochta is good but their tracking system may not update regularly.


----------



## cuthbert

atatat said:


> Nice watch, thanks to team of wus and meranom.


From these pictures I cannot understand if there is the horizontal brushing on the dial or not.:think::think::think:


----------



## Uros TSI

Damn that spherical crown is one sexy thing. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fallenmig

Confuse-a-cat said:


> 150 case with Meranom's mesh bracelet...
> 
> 
> View attachment 13045403
> 
> View attachment 13045411
> 
> 
> This is a very good strap. However there is a large gap between the end of the strap and the case.
> 
> View attachment 13045415
> 
> View attachment 13045417


I like this watch a lot, been trolling Meranom ever since and hope they will re issue this version of the GMT.


----------



## alkaline

Why only 22 from 250 ,still not in Registration List?


----------



## rothko

cuthbert said:


> From these pictures I cannot understand if there is the horizontal brushing on the dial or not.:think::think::think:


I was wondering the exact same thing. To me, there's no evidence of it in the pic at all. 

At least the case has the radial brush and overall it looks really good.


----------



## cuthbert

rothko said:


> I was wondering the exact same thing. To me, there's no evidence of it in the pic at all.
> 
> At least the case has the radial brush and overall it looks really good.











In this image they sent me it appears there is some brushing...

P.S. for the strap should I try to contact Bonetto if they can make a tangerine tango 281?


----------



## marcunha

alkaline said:


> Why only 22 from 250 ,still not in Registration List?


If you mean the ones with white color in the first column they are the ones still in assembly at Vostok
and not ready yet.


----------



## Bazsy

#242 Bazsy paid

Also I have now double-checked and I do not get emails from WUS when I get a pm. This is disturbing.


----------



## Yarbles

taike said:


> Yarbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can be known by examining the spreadsheet linked in 1st post.
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't distinguish between first and second batches
Click to expand...

I am under the impression the red code is the first batch?


----------



## Bandido

Yarbles said:


> I am under the impression the red code is the first batch?


not necessarily


----------



## taike

Yarbles said:


> I am under the impression the red code is the first batch?


first and second


----------



## Recoil

*ATTENTION* (April 9th)

Meranom has received 12 more watches from the factory.

The numbers (1st, 2nd & 3rd batch) are highlighted red. 

The 10 remaining watches will be available for shipping soon.

Recoil
on behalf of the committee


----------



## sideways2

Just paid for my second...thanks!!!


----------



## Peep Williams

Can't wait for #200 to be ready! 

Also interested to see how much a certain user who just moved to the list tries to sell his for on eBay.


----------



## alkaline

O.K. only 10 not in red?And my #105 not in red?


----------



## Zany4

Mine's going thru Sharapovo for the first time. Normally Vnuk or Domo. Just released from customs. Hopefully not too many loops around the system!



2415b said:


> I don't think I've ever had a an incoming watch from Russia take less than 2 week, generally it is right around the 3 week mark but it has been as much as 5 weeks. And on more than a few occasions the package sat at JFK for over a week with zero movement. Luck of the draw I guess.
> 
> Since we live in the same state it will be interesting to see when we both get our watches. Mine shipped on 4/6.


----------



## codeture

Recoil said:


> *ATTENTION* (April 9th)
> 
> Meranom has received 12 more watches from the factory.
> 
> The numbers (1st, 2nd & 3rd batch) are highlighted red.
> 
> The 10 remaining watches will be available for shipping soon.
> 
> Recoil
> on behalf of the committee


Wow. That's quick...

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## alkaline

@105 paid !!!!!!!!!!!(31/03/2018)


----------



## Crunchnolo

Peep Williams said:


> Also interested to see how much a certain user who just moved to the list tries to sell his for on eBay.


Yeah, I thought they would skip over talalai and give it to someone else on the waiting list. Or at least just give him one instead of two.


----------



## Bandido

Guys, could you please explain the meaning? My nickname is out of the cut off point, but it is green. Is it just a confirmation of my intention? 

-=B=-


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bostok said:


> Am I the only one (and waiting for one) hoping that in reality it looks better then in that pictures?
> On the other hand, I sincerely hope anyone really wanting one gets his own watch so in the interest of the last few in the waiting list I think the committee should take a look at this:
> I certainly am not here to judge anyone and our comrade is of course free to express himself , but every well intentioned forum member should have a fare (and not with a 1000 dollars premium afterwards) chance to obtain a watch&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 13035691
> View attachment 13035693
> View attachment 13035695


Dont want to judge anyone and it is a free world, but clearly someone intends to profit from this project (same seller is towards the end of the project list) and this really leaves a bad taste. I bought my watch to add to my collection and I am sure the other 247 were bought for the same reason. +1 to comments that there are more deserving people in the waiting list..
Chris


----------



## Bandido

Cafe Latte said:


> Dont want to judge anyone and it is a free world, but clearly someone intends to profit from this project (same seller is towards the end of the project list) and this really leaves a bad taste. I bought my watch to add to my collection and I am sure the other 247 were bought for the same reason. +1 to comments that there are more deserving people in the waiting list..
> Chris


So you think there is a big batch of number two ))))

-=B=-


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Just checked the members history of the person in question and found that they have only just became a member with no posts.etc


Honestly I would rather members of the main list who can afford to buy an extra watch do so and then sell it on to other members through WUS in for sale post's.

In fact because of this I would rather they made any profit to be made, after all at least these are the people who had input into this project.


Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## borzoi

Hello, I have just registered for a chance at purchasing one of these watches. I have been observing the development of this project from afar for quite a while. So I am confirming my interest and if I should make it to the main list I am ready to make an immediate payment. Thank you everyone


----------



## Bandido

If someone interested in observing the dial for some specific details like brushed part.
There is a clear picture that the dial is a black matted 
??????? ????? Watch.ru - ???????? ????????? ???????? - ??????? WUS ?? ???? 150SE


----------



## schieper

Damn. Number 15 on the list but still not ready  thru test of patience.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Marijn2

Hi Guys, 
My name is written in green now, but I am just still below cut off point. Do i need to take any action because of the green color? I really want to add this beauty to my watch case


----------



## Bandido

Marijn2 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Do i need to take any action because of the green color?


Seems like this just a mark of your confirmed intention and no obligations from committee.


----------



## fallenmig

Bandido said:


> If someone interested in observing the dial for some specific details like brushed part.
> There is a clear picture that the dial is a black matted
> ??????? ????? Watch.ru - ???????? ????????? ???????? - ??????? WUS ?? ???? 150SE


I remember seeing image of dial with horizontal brushing, are we getting different dials with different batches?


----------



## Danilao

Bandido said:


> If someone interested in observing the dial for some specific details like brushed part.
> There is a clear picture that the dial is a black matted
> ??????? ????? Watch.ru - ???????? ????????? ???????? - ??????? WUS ?? ???? 150SE


Uhm uhm... No bueno... :-/


----------



## Marijn2

Bandido said:


> Seems like this just a mark of your confirmed intention and no obligations from committee.


Thanks Bandido, all clear now!


----------



## Bandido

Marijn2 said:


> Thanks Bandido, all clear now!


Hope my guessing is correct.))

-=B=-


----------



## Nearco

Watch number 20 finally paid, now time to patiently wait Mr. Strogoff. Thanks to all those who have contributed (for soo long) to its development. The result, at least in renders and photos, is probably one of the most beautiful watch projects I've ever seen. Hope to see all of you in the 2018 project!


----------



## Di3gors

Hi, some body could help me, I'm number 6, why is number 7 green and I stay purple? 
¿Are the watch options by arrival time?









Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowTiger

Yay my watch made it to the airport... one step closer....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcunha

Di3gors said:


> Hi, some body could help me, I'm number 6, why is number 7 green and I stay purple?
> ¿Are the watch options by arrival time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


Green means the user has reafirmed the intent to buy if a place opens for him.
I would advise you to PM user recoil and tell him that.


----------



## Di3gors

marcunha said:


> Green means the user has reafirmed the intent to buy if a place opens for him.
> I would advise you to PM user recoil and tell him that.


OK thanks

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## PolishX

Who do I have to send an email to in order to reaffirm if one comes open I will pay really quick


----------



## fallenmig

PolishX said:


> Who do I have to send an email to in order to reaffirm if one comes open I will pay really quick


Just pm Recoil or reply you confirm in this thread and Recoil will put you green.


----------



## Bandido

Hi there,
Any denials from people above the cut off line?
Guessing - not, but who knows))))


----------



## talalai

#243#247-ОПЛАЧЕНО.

​


----------



## Kornienko

Часы получились превосходные. Дизайн отличный. Ход точный. Я очень доволен. Спасибо Вам участникам проекта! Спасибо мераному! Если будете еще делать проекты с Российскими часами, обязательно приму участие. Если есть уже идущие проекты сообщите, я плохо ориентируюсь в вашем форуме.

The clock was excellent. The design is excellent. The move is accurate. I am very glad. Thank you to the participants of the project! Thank you to the merano! If you still do projects with the Russian clock, I will definitely take part. If there are already going projects, let me know, I'm not good at your forum.


----------



## WilliamT1974

Looks like mine has been processed through a customs facility in Moscow as of today. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## talalai

дяди, ну сфотографируйте на руке пока мы свои ждем)


----------



## tokareva

talalai said:


> дяди, ну сфотографируйте на руке пока мы свои ждем)


 I took the liberty of translating this,please let me know how Google did.

"Well, uncle, take a picture on your hand while we are waiting for ours"

Well uncle...? Must be from southern Russia maybe?
Kirill, where are you?


----------



## mariomart

Well someone must have really, really wanted their watch .... to resell o|

https://www.ebay.com/itm/WUS-Amphibia-SE-Slava-Watch-Vostok-Divers/292519914646


----------



## cuthbert

mariomart said:


> Well someone must have really, really wanted their watch .... to resell o|
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/WUS-Amphibia-SE-Slava-Watch-Vostok-Divers/292519914646


Which serial number is?


----------



## mariomart

cuthbert said:


> Which serial number is?


033/250 mp3user I think


----------



## 2415b

Sadly, every project that I've been on this has been the case. It is what it is I guess.

I'm gratefully have gotten in on all three, I have the NVCh-30, Compressor and soon I'll have the Vostok/Slava



mariomart said:


> Well someone must have really, really wanted their watch .... to resell o|
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/WUS-Amphibia-SE-Slava-Watch-Vostok-Divers/292519914646


----------



## cuthbert

Yes indeed...I'll ask Aiden to consider this guy as "no go" for the next projects.

In the meantime I had a small chat with Bonetto regarding the straps and opened a specific thread on the matter:

Idea for a strap for the new WUS Amphibia


----------



## alkaline

Yep some resale and some wait for watch.....


----------



## Cafe Latte

I really hope the committee stop the individual who I mentioned earlier from getting his watches and doing the same this leaves a really bad taste indeed. There are people here who really want this watch that are doing without as they are on waiting list and there are parasites that are only in this for profit, really sickening!!
Chris


----------



## Bandido

This is a real pretty face of capitalism, guys, nothing new.

-=B=-
PS
And you have no rights to limit person in buying several timepieces, if the person was able to. In Mother Russia we have verb, sounds like
That bites a piece, who managed to.
Кто успел, тот и съел.

Meanwhile I'm just sitting here and waiting for a miracle of denying at least 4-5 watches by any person from the above list))))


----------



## detroie

tokareva said:


> I took the liberty of translating this,please let me know how Google did.
> 
> "Well, uncle, take a picture on your hand while we are waiting for ours"
> 
> Well uncle...? Must be from southern Russia maybe?
> Kirill, where are you?


semantic translation will be: c'mon dude! post photos of your watch, while we waiting for ours.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bandido said:


> This is a real pretty face of capitalism, guys, nothing new.
> 
> -=B=-
> PS
> And you have no rights to limit person in buying several timepieces, if the person was able to. In Mother Russia we have verb, sounds like
> That bites a piece, who managed to.
> Кто успел, тот и съел.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm just sitting here and waiting for a miracle of denying at least 4-5 watches by any person from the above list))))


These projects are not for idiots to make money out of but to make a special watch for dedicated members of the forum. Those profiting from it are very sad cases indeed..
Chris


----------



## marcunha

That was fast 
Let's keep an eye on others that will go the same path

I wonder how much will it sell for, I 've just seen a project Laika on sale @ over 600 usd 

At least they contributed to achieve the 250 units goal, remember that there is a fierce waiting list now, but at a point on the past there where difficulties securing the number of interested to launch the project

It is what it is, capitalism as they say above

Mine will get plenty of wrist time for sure, it is a keeper


----------



## Bandido

Cafe Latte said:


> These projects are not for idiots to make money out of but to make a special watch for dedicated members of the forum. Those profiting from it are very sad cases indeed..
> Chris


This is a limited edition for the members of this forum. No commas here.
The artificial limitation in itself is a doubtful matter, if you like. But who cares? 
Moreover, sitting on the top of the hill and demanding something like - lets take this away from this guy. What is it?
May be someone with this thoughts can share his own? He (or she) will not, for sure. So this is as hypocritical as to buy some limited watches and sell them after a day of owning.


----------



## PolishX

fallenmig said:


> Just pm Recoil or reply you confirm in this thread and Recoil will put you green.


'Don't know who recoil is but _*I CONFIRM I WILL BUY A 2016 Russian Watch Forum Watch *_


----------



## Bandido

cuthbert said:


> Yes indeed...I'll ask Aiden to consider this guy as "no go" for the next projects.


The only sad thing, that this is a fight against a windmill. This person can register again and take part as an aviuser or something :/ There are too many file formats)))).


----------



## Bandido

The other concerns are. Maybe this person has some kind of troubles and had to sell this watch. 
Kidding this time but the probability exists.

-=B=-


----------



## thewatchadude

Somebody earlier made an interesting comment about those guys who register for several watches with the view of reselling them with a profit. Let me mention it again. It seems that projects tend to start pretty slowly and have often a hard time reaching the initial cut off requirement. Those seller guys are pretty active and register quickly, which helps getting the project up and running. So to some extent they are also needed or at least have some kind of usefulness.
Then some "real amateurs" join the project pretty late in its development, and some others complain that there is no room left. Had they committed at an earlier stage like those guys we are talking about, they wouldn't have this issue. I'm not criticizing this behaviour, there may be a number of reasons for not having joined at the very beginning--myself I joined the Kompressor project very late actually, but was lucky enough to get what I wanted.
Being pretty new to the forum and Russian watches in general, I have no experience on whether the above is true or not, but at least it puts things in perspective rather than taking a black or white approach.


----------



## gak

Bostok said:


> Am I the only one (and waiting for one) hoping that in reality it looks better then in that pictures?
> On the other hand, I sincerely hope anyone really wanting one gets his own watch so in the interest of the last few in the waiting list I think the committee should take a look at this:
> I certainly am not here to judge anyone and our comrade is of course free to express himself , but every well intentioned forum member should have a fare (and not with a 1000 dollars premium afterwards) chance to obtain a watch&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 13035691
> View attachment 13035693
> View attachment 13035695


This is so wrong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

thewatchadude said:


> Somebody earlier made an interesting comment about those guys who register for several watches with the view of reselling them with a profit. Let me mention it again. It seems that projects tend to start pretty slowly and have often a hard time reaching the initial cut off requirement. Those seller guys are pretty active and register quickly, which helps getting the project up and running. So to some extent they are also needed or at least have some kind of usefulness.
> Then some "real amateurs" join the project pretty late in its development, and some others complain that there is no room left. Had they committed at an earlier stage like those guys we are talking about, they wouldn't have this issue.


This is a very fair and balanced perspective.

Unfortunately, in this particular case, the person in question was not an early registrant, has not participated in the project in any appreciable way (does not even communicate on the forums in English), and has an unsavory history with reselling for (extreme) profit...


----------



## Bandido

mroatman said:


> This is a very fair and balanced perspective.
> 
> Unfortunately, in this particular case, the person in question was not an early registrant, has not participated in the project in any appreciable way (does not even communicate on the forums in English), and has an unsavory history with reselling for (extreme) profit...
> 
> View attachment 13053371


The only question: who will judge the judges?

-=B=-


----------



## Cafe Latte

mroatman said:


> This is a very fair and balanced perspective.
> 
> Unfortunately, in this particular case, the person in question was not an early registrant, has not participated in the project in any appreciable way (does not even communicate on the forums in English), and has an unsavory history with reselling for (extreme) profit...
> 
> View attachment 13053371


My point exactly, and re the point that these projects need these sellers to get going that is rubbish. I waited a week to see how the design went and almost missed the boat as so many registered. These sellers are parasites that we dont need or want on our projects. I say again to the committee please consider blocking Talali's watches as there are for more deserving people waiting.
Chris


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Cafe Latte said:


> . I waited a week to see how the design went and almost missed the boat as so many registered. These sellers are parasites that we dont need or want on our projects. I say again to the committee please consider blocking Talali's watches as there are for more deserving people waiting.
> Chris


Thank you Chris.

Also lets not forget that originally there were only 200 watches and it was raised to 250 because of the interest.

What we must ask ourselves is, what is the point of a project watch?

My idea is that it is built for those who are interested developing a watch that is particular to that set of members . Some may choose to join early and influence the design and some may join as it develops. At the very least, members should wish to own it because they like it enough to use or add to a collection.

If you any other ideas or disagree, Please tell us what you think the idea behind a project watch is ?


----------



## thewatchadude

mroatman: yep I saw his offers on ebay--sort of a professional...
Overall pretty difficult question to resolve--and decide upon. Moreover the magics of the Internet and the forums make that blocking a guy might be quite useless


----------



## mariomart

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Please tell us what you think the idea behind a project watch is ?


For me a Project watch is all about passion and nothing to do with profit, end of story.


----------



## dmnc

If this isn’t the first time the particular user has done it, that’s pretty naughty and I do disagree with it and feel they should be barred, although it is very hard to police. 

However, some comments seem to suggest anyone who sells the watch should be banned from future projects. I’m sure we’ve all had the experience of receiving a watch and not bonding with it and I don’t begrudge a user then deciding to sell it at the market rate. A sale doesn’t necessarily indicate malicious intent. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

No Chris
Sorry but this is unfair.
If you will block the person who has legally joined the forum an manajed to buy 1, 2, whatever 250 watches, who you will be? All these watches are his property and this person is able to do with them whatever he wants. Even (even) put 249 watches under metallpress for a reason to sell the last one on eBay. 

How you can ban such person. For what? This smells like сrusade or witch-hunting during the dark times.


----------



## Bandido

mariomart said:


> For me a Project watch is all about passion and nothing to do with profit, end of story.


I feel the same.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bandido said:


> No Chris
> Sorry but this is unfair.
> If you will block the person who has legally joined the forum an manajed to buy 1, 2, whatever 250 watches, who you will be? All these watches are his property and this person is able to do with them whatever he wants. Even (even) put 249 watches under metallpress for some reason.
> 
> How you can ban such person. For what? This smells like сrusade or witch-hunting during the dark times.


Disagree if you like it is a free world, but someone selling a watch 10 minutes after it arrives and not even posting on the forum is just a money grabbing parasite. Also the price these idiots want for the watches show who they really are. Yes I think these people should be blocked from projects as profit is not what this is all about.
Chris


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

dmnc said:


> If this isn't the first time the particular user has done it, that's pretty naughty and I do disagree with it and feel they should be barred, although it is very hard to police.
> 
> However, some comments seem to suggest anyone who sells the watch should be banned from future projects. I'm sure we've all had the experience of receiving a watch and not bonding with it and I don't begrudge a user then deciding to sell it at the market rate. A sale doesn't necessarily indicate malicious intent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't imagine anyone is suggesting banning because you need to sell it on ,It's the buying it purely to sell it on for profit when there are people who want the watch to use or collect.



Bandido said:


> No Chris
> Sorry but this is unfair.
> If you will block the person who has legally joined the forum an manajed to buy 1, 2, whatever 250 watches, who you will be? All these watches are his property and this person is able to do with them whatever he wants. Even (even) put 249 watches under metallpress for some reason.
> 
> How you can ban such person. For what? This smells like сrusade or ing during the dark times.


We must witch-hunt anyone who crushes 249 watches under a metalpress!

How would it be if ,say , if three members worked together to create a project watch which had been limited to 250, And immediately another person bought the remaining 247 watches and sold them for an exaggerated profit..Would that be Fair to the original three members and the others who wished to be involved...

I understand very clearly that there are no rules against this . But there are some things that should be frowned upon and possibly dealt with....Comrade, capitalism should by no means be confused with greed.


----------



## Bandido

Cafe Latte said:


> Disagree if you like it is a free world, but someone selling a watch 10 minutes after it arrives and not even posting on the forum is just a money grabbing parasite. Also the price these idiots want for the watches show who they really are. Yes I think these people should be blocked from projects as profit is not what this is all about.
> Chris


Chris, this is a sore real life. All decisions here are unfair. Do I need to list the possible ones?

-=B=-


----------



## marcunha

the spotlight is on talalai because he took two spots on the waiting list, did not enter in the first phase

there are numerous others with 2 units and even some with 3 that are not being questioned here

if you secure 2 or 3 in the initial stages you are even helping the project go ahead, no matter what the intentions are,

if you enter a wait list for 2 units with the sole purpose of resale it is a bit different

but as said above, you can disagree with that, (strongly) , but you can´t avoid it

we will have to live with that, and as I said before I even find it a bit flattering that someone is wiling to pay that much for this watch

let´s wait and enjoy it asap, mine still in Kazan


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bandido said:


> Chris, this is a sore real life. All decisions here are unfair. Do I need to list the possible ones?
> 
> -=B=-


Yes list them, I own 6 rentals houses and own a farm all obtained with decency and morals not like there parasites. Most recently am a firefighter not for the money but to help people (money I have enough) so do I dont understand these idiots and I did it without resorting to low BS like this.
Chris


----------



## Kornienko




----------



## Bandido

Cafe Latte said:


> Yes list them, I own 6 rentals houses and own a farm all obtained with decency and morals not like there parasites. Most recently am a firefighter not for the money but to help people (money I have enough) so do I dont understand these idiots and I did it without resorting to low BS like this.
> Chris


1. 1 timepice in 1 pair of hands
Why? Maybe 2? Or how many?

2. Let to participate the project only those members, who has joined to the forum before the project as a guarantee of fair participants.
Really? For example myself was not involved in collecting watches till last year. So I'm out of the circle of trust?

3. Ban confirmed seller.
Why? Who is this person? How to determine this person for 100% sure?
If selling the SE watches is the only way to suport 5 hungry toddlers?

4. Vote for ban some person.
And the quorum is? And the reasons?

You can brainstorm a dozen similar steps.

All these restrictions and rules unfair for someone and can be easily overlooked in many different ways.


----------



## cuthbert

I would recommend not to buy that watch as there still are few unsold one.

IMO is not ethical to buy a watch for X and sell it immediately for 5X, I understand if a guy gets the watch, he doesn't like it and sell it back at X or starts an auction on ebay starting at X.


----------



## Bandido

marcunha said:


> the spotlight is on talalai because he took two spots on the waiting list, did not enter in the first phase
> 
> there are numerous others with 2 units and even some with 3 that are not being questioned here
> 
> if you secure 2 or 3 in the initial stages you are even helping the project go ahead, no matter what the intentions are,
> 
> if you enter a wait list for 2 units with the sole purpose of resale it is a bit different
> 
> but as said above, you can disagree with that, (strongly) , but you can´t avoid it
> 
> we will have to live with that, and as I said before I even find it a bit flattering that someone is wiling to pay that much for this watch
> 
> let´s wait and enjoy it asap, mine still in Kazan


The only reason is timeline. I'm pretty sure, there is not only one... number-two... will put their watches after a while under some neutral account on ebay with painted-over serial numbers on photo.
What is the difference then? Earlier or later. Thats it.


----------



## Bandido

cuthbert said:


> I would recommend not to buy that watch as there still are few unsold one.
> 
> IMO is not ethical to buy a watch for X and sell it immediately for 5X, I understand if a guy gets the watch, he doesn't like it and sell it back at X or starts an auction on ebay starting at X.


For sure. This is a twisted and unfair and ashamed behaviour.


----------



## schieper

Yeah. It sucks. But in the end everybody can do with the watch as one pleases.

Having said that, why could a comitee of a project watch not set rules like 100 posts, no bad resell experience.

Also, nr 15 still ready. So just honing my patiency skills


----------



## marcunha

Kornienko said:


> View attachment 13053521


beautiful strap, can you let me know where you got it please?


----------



## Bandido

schieper said:


> Yeah. It sucks. But in the end everybody can do with the watch as one pleases.
> 
> Having said that, why could a comitee of a project watch not set rules like 100 posts, no bad resell experience.
> 
> Also, nr 15 still ready. So just honing my patiency skills


Someone will come, made 100 questions in some different themes in a week. Profit.

-=B=-


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bandido said:


> 1. 1 timepice in 1 pair of hands
> Why? Maybe 2? Or how many?
> 
> 2. Let to participate the project only those members, who has joined to the forum before the project as a guarantee of fair participants.
> Really? For example myself was not involved in collecting watches till last year. So I'm out of the circle of trust?
> 
> 3. Ban confirmed seller.
> Why? Who is this person? How to determine this person for 100% sure?
> If selling the SE watches is the only way to suport 5 hungry toddlers?
> 
> 4. Vote for ban some person.
> And the quorum is? And the reasons?
> 
> You can brainstorm a dozen similar steps.
> 
> All these restrictions and rules unfair for someone and can be easily overlooked in many different ways.


Nobody said anything about banning anyone, but stopping them from having a project watch to profit on is another thing,


----------



## Cafe Latte

Look there is another member who is going to do the same when he gets his watches is the committee going to do anything to stop it or not?
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bandido said:


> 1. 1 timepice in 1 pair of hands
> Why? Maybe 2? Or how many?
> 
> 2. Let to participate the project only those members, who has joined to the forum before the project as a guarantee of fair participants.
> Really? For example myself was not involved in collecting watches till last year. So I'm out of the circle of trust?
> 
> 3. Ban confirmed seller.
> Why? Who is this person? How to determine this person for 100% sure?
> If selling the SE watches is the only way to suport 5 hungry toddlers?
> 
> 4. Vote for ban some person.
> And the quorum is? And the reasons?
> 
> You can brainstorm a dozen similar steps.
> 
> All these restrictions and rules unfair for someone and can be easily overlooked in many different ways.


No but if someone is known like in this instance then prevent them from participating. 
People that dont even post on the forum and sell right away not right..
Chris


----------



## Bandido

Cafe Latte said:


> Nobody said anything about banning anyone, but stopping them from having a project watch to profit on is another thing,


If someone will tell you that you should donate all of your rental property except one house to have less profit (just because it is not his idea of having farms and houses) how you would react?


----------



## Bandido

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I don't imagine anyone is suggesting banning because you need to sell it on ,It's the buying it purely to sell it on for profit when there are people who want the watch to use or collect.
> 
> We must witch-hunt anyone who crushes 249 watches under a metalpress!
> 
> How would it be if ,say , if three members worked together to create a project watch which had been limited to 250, And immediately another person bought the remaining 247 watches and sold them for an exaggerated profit..Would that be Fair to the original three members and the others who wished to be involved...
> 
> I understand very clearly that there are no rules against this . But there are some things that should be frowned upon and possibly dealt with....Comrade, capitalism should by no means be confused with greed.


Capitalism strongly equals greed.
It is a corner stone of capitalism.
And limited series of watches baselines this.

The explanation of this nicely demonstrated in Victor Pelevin's Empire V.
It is a passage about Mind A and Mind B. Highly recommend to read))))


----------



## Bandido

Cafe Latte said:


> People that dont even post on the forum and sell right away not right..
> Chris


I'm signing this.
But you can not hedge this person from the project.
It is not legal.

Did you ask yourself, for example, why we can not 100% beat drugdealers?
Just because we are playing by rules, they are not. Moreover our rules are far away from perfection. 
And because of those rules we can not get together, take some machetes and butch them out of the Earth. If we will do so we will be equal those dealers. Because we must be in a frame of the law. 
Currently being a law-obeing on this forum is to let the person, who registered on this forum to buy as many watches as the person able.
That is it.


----------



## Bostok

Well then, let us try to limit this project to greedy capitalists passionate about watches and you can always choose to join another with the parasites and speculators that you seem to understand so well.


----------



## Bandido

Bostok said:


> Well then, let us try to limit this project to greedy capitalists passionate about watches and you can always choose to join another with the parasites and speculators that you seem to understand so well.


I was waiting for that comment. It is obvious and weak.
I understand the law. Do you?
Actually the most profitable thing for myself would be to support those who wants to judge and take 2nd watches from speculators (hidden or clear) but I can not because it was not described in rules of the forum or project.


----------



## fallenmig

Rules are rules, if is not set in the beginning of the project then participant should be granted a watch - not braking any rules, they can do whatever they want, drop it on the floor, smash it with a hammer... or sell it on ebay.

But morally it is not right selling it immediately for profit, where's that $500 figure come from? you are selling this price because you know someone didn't get a watch and you know they will probably pay this much for it. 

This is a project for watch collectors and lovers who spent 2 years waiting. If your intention is to join and profit then there's no objection to people who say you are a crook.


----------



## Bandido

fallenmig said:


> Rules are rules, if is not set in the beginning of the project then participant should be granted a watch - not braking any rules, they can do whatever they want, drop it on the floor, smash it with a hammer... or sell it on ebay.
> 
> But morally it is not right selling it immediately for profit, where's that $500 figure come from? you are selling this price because you know someone didn't get a watch and you know they will probably pay this much for it.
> 
> This is a project for watch collectors and lovers who spent 2 years waiting. If your intention is to join and profit then there's no objection to people who say you are a crook.


Totally agreed. The morality of speculator is below the floor. We are not equal to them.
If we will not follow the rules and change the game in the middle of it we will be a bunch of troglodytes.
I would suggest to rethink the rules for the future projects to avoid such situations as much as we can.


----------



## Jguitron

Perhaps the group should have more consistency and definition to it. I’m unaware that there are qualifications to participate in the project, which makes sense since we want as many participants as possible. 

On the other hand having some basic requirements could go a long way, expand the group which would make selling 250 pieces fairly smoothly. I means limit of 1-2 watches per member and to become a member you should have some basic background in WUS. Nothing massive but a basic profile that fits us WIS. 

This, IMHO and 2 cents. 

Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

May be it is correct to have filled profile like who you are, what you are at etc?


----------



## 2415b

These two are patiently waiting for the "new guy". I think I'm done with project watches for a while though. The compressor was the one I wanted the most, pretty much wrote it off after the NVCh fail. I've been in this current project since day 4 of the "reboot" and I gotta say, it turned out way better than I hoped! If that dial has the light brushing like in the first pics It'll be a keeper. Then there's those hands! So nice! Well done everyone! Worth the nearly two year wait.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Mike

#183 ordered!


----------



## talalai

...so speak to friends in the north, in Murmansk.


----------



## talalai

WHO HAS TOLD THAT I DON'T PARTICIPATE IN the FORUM?!!!!))) now I can do that I will want with what has paid for?
1. there is an opportunity to buy so much how many for you it is necessary. many have bought on two. they can't sell or exchange too to participate in the following project?! 
2. how many it is necessary for time that there was an opportunity to make it? where the rules speaking about it? 
3. if gave one to everyone, and someone has taken two then this violation, and so... sorry. 
4. there are many opportunities to receive that what do you want and how many you want not by fair means, but I have asked the organizer to buy two pieces, as well as others.


----------



## talalai

...and still,the shopkeeper is that who has bought for 100 and sells for 200, notice I don't bargain, I raise prestige, cost of your collection. look at history of the price of the project 1967 or Raketa amphibia and you will understand about what a conversation.
... excuse if I have offended someone


----------



## turnera1

#99 paid 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

43 unpaid watches....Meranom is NOT impressed!


----------



## tokareva

talalai said:


> ...so speak to friends in the north, in Murmansk.


----------



## schieper

cuthbert said:


> 43 unpaid watches....Meranom is NOT impressed!


Of these 43, 10 are not finished yet and thus where not due for payment.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

talalai said:


> ...so speak to friends in the north, in Murmansk.


 If your reply is for me , I did not intend to offend you comrade. I was making a little joke for those in the U.S. that is hard to explain but I will try with some delicious products.


----------



## Fazi64

Number #28 - Fazi64 just paid... thanks for good job.


----------



## taike

cuthbert said:


> 43 unpaid watches....Meranom is NOT impressed!


has payment deadline been set? there are always those who need to wait to the last moment


----------



## Cafe Latte

talalai said:


> WHO HAS TOLD THAT I DON'T PARTICIPATE IN the FORUM?!!!!))) now I can do that I will want with what has paid for?
> 1. there is an opportunity to buy so much how many for you it is necessary. many have bought on two. they can't sell or exchange too to participate in the following project?!
> 2. how many it is necessary for time that there was an opportunity to make it? where the rules speaking about it?
> 3. if gave one to everyone, and someone has taken two then this violation, and so... sorry.
> 4. there are many opportunities to receive that what do you want and how many you want not by fair means, but I have asked the organizer to buy two pieces, as well as others.


You are selling watches on the net at massively inflated prices hoping someone who does not understand the real value will fall into your trap, not a nice thing to do and it says a lot for who you are and your moral limits.
You have 5 posts including the last to on this thread which indicates your interest to participate IMO.
No it was not in the rules re selling on, but it was a project for members to get the watch they want. If some ordered two with the thought of selling one later on the forum good luck to them as I know the second watches will be sold at reasonable prices not like what you are doing.
Your behaviour is simply not in the spite of the forum.
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bandido said:


> If someone will tell you that you should donate all of your rental property except one house to have less profit (just because it is not his idea of having farms and houses) how you would react?


Really a stupid analogy. My rents are cheap and tenants very happy, some have become friends. I could make a lot more money running my business in a different way but morals and the line in the sand of what is right and wrong mean I run my business the way I do. Nothing to do with the number of houses I own but how I conduct myself totally different.
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bandido said:


> I'm signing this.
> But you can not hedge this person from the project.
> It is legal.
> 
> Did you ask yourself, for example, why we can not 100% beat drugdealers?
> Just because we are playing by rules, they are not. Moreover our rules are far away from perfection.
> And because of those rules we can not get together, take some machetes and butch them out of the Earth. If we will do so we will be equal those dealers. Because we must be in a frame of the law.
> Currently being a law-obeing on this forum is to let the person, who registered on this forum to buy as many watches as the person able.
> That is it.


This is a forum project we are all lucky to get a watch, this project was set up for a group of enthusiasts to get the specific watch they wanted. There is very little in law to cover this, what these people are doing trying to make massive profits is simply not in the spirit of the project, reason enough to cancel their watches. What we are objecting too is someone is getting forum project watches and selling them (at least trying to) for massively inflated markups, not the fact they are selling them. This is not capitalism or any kind of fair trade (of which there are laws) or even any attempt to make a fair profit it is akin to daylight robbery. The seller actually needs to look at the law as selling something while it is still for sale at original price from dealer for such a high price may well be breaking the law. A few car dealers in Aus got hit with massive fines for selling used Land Rover Defenders way above retail when the last Defenders were for sale in Aus.
Main point here is the spirit of what they are doing plain and simple. Wrong wrong wrong!!
Chris


----------



## willjackson

#148 Paid for. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

Cafe Latte said:


> This is a forum project we are all lucky to get a watch, this project was set up for a group of enthusiasts to get the specific watch they wanted. There is very little in law to cover this, what these people are doing trying to make massive profits is simply not in the spirit of the project, reason enough to cancel their watches. What we are objecting too is someone is getting forum project watches and selling them (at least trying to) for massively inflated markups, not the fact they are selling them. This is not capitalism or any kind of fair trade (of which there are laws) or even any attempt to make a fair profit it is akin to daylight robbery. The seller actually needs to look at the law as selling something while it is still for sale at original price from dealer for such a high price may well be breaking the law. A few car dealers in Aus got hit with massive fines for selling used Land Rover Defenders way above retail when the last Defenders were for sale in Aus.
> Main point here is the spirit of what they are doing plain and simple. Wrong wrong wrong!!
> Chris


We are both trying to convince each other in different matters here. You are trying to sell me the idea of enthusiastic spirit of this forum. You should not, really. I'm totally in it and support the local community. 
And I am trying to take you off the level of the speculators which are unfairly shape their business inside the Eden garden of this forum. Probably I should not urge you to do so. 
Moreover the persons we are speaking of here already paid for the watches which they will sell or already selling on eBay. So this conversation has the only target we can achieve. This target is to improve my English skills. Thanks for that, by the way)))).

-=B=-


----------



## mariomart

Perhaps we could just introduce a simple rule, something along the lines that during the first 6 months of the projects planning and discussion each member of the forum may only order a single (1) timepiece, and once the 6 month period is up members are welcome to order additional timepieces without question. In this way passionate members get first dibs whilst seeing the details of the watch emerge, whilst those with an eye to profiteering or wanting additional pieces for family or friends can then help fill out the order.


----------



## talalai

tokareva said:


> If your reply is for me , I did not intend to offend you comrade. I was making a little joke for those in the U.S. that is hard to explain but I will try with some delicious products.
> View attachment 13054709
> View attachment 13054715
> View attachment 13054719


thanks)


----------



## talalai

Cafe Latte said:


> You are selling watches on the net at massively inflated prices hoping someone who does not understand the real value will fall into your trap, not a nice thing to do and it says a lot for who you are and your moral limits.
> You have 5 posts including the last to on this thread which indicates your interest to participate IMO.
> No it was not in the rules re selling on, but it was a project for members to get the watch they want. If some ordered two with the thought of selling one later on the forum good luck to them as I know the second watches will be sold at reasonable prices not like what you are doing.
> Your behaviour is simply not in the spite of the forum.
> Chris


1. this your opinion.
2. what for how many I sell have explained - you don't hear, the rage is your problem.
3. when the project began to told-take participants for execution, let take on several. when the order is ready, search of the reason to deprive second-this is called prostitution.


----------



## talalai

Cafe Latte said:


> This is a forum project we are all lucky to get a watch, this project was set up for a group of enthusiasts to get the specific watch they wanted. There is very little in law to cover this, what these people are doing trying to make massive profits is simply not in the spirit of the project, reason enough to cancel their watches. What we are objecting too is someone is getting forum project watches and selling them (at least trying to) for massively inflated markups, not the fact they are selling them. This is not capitalism or any kind of fair trade (of which there are laws) or even any attempt to make a fair profit it is akin to daylight robbery. The seller actually needs to look at the law as selling something while it is still for sale at original price from dealer for such a high price may well be breaking the law. A few car dealers in Aus got hit with massive fines for selling used Land Rover Defenders way above retail when the last Defenders were for sale in Aus.
> Main point here is the spirit of what they are doing plain and simple. Wrong wrong wrong!!
> Chris


1. when the project is begun by me, some of you can not receive, depends on mood of a сaptain. it is your logic. 
2. as you explain the reason - it is not so. I within the law am the main thing!


----------



## tokareva

Attention comrade Kirill, please report to this thread immediately! :-s


----------



## Chascomm

mariomart said:


> Perhaps we could just introduce a simple rule, something along the lines that during the first 6 months of the projects planning and discussion each member of the forum may only order a single (1) timepiece, and once the 6 month period is up members are welcome to order additional timepieces without question. In this way passionate members get first dibs whilst seeing the details of the watch emerge, whilst those with an eye to profiteering or wanting additional pieces for family or friends can then help fill out the order.


I can see that this will need some serious consideration prior to the commencement of the next project to ensure that the participants are of common understanding of what is a fair thing. Probably a discussion in need of its own thread, perhaps along the lines of; what are a major objectives of a forum project and how to best achieve that.


----------



## detroie

tokareva said:


> Attention comrade Kirill, please report to this thread immediately! :-s


I don't think that Kirill can do something here(


----------



## Bandido

taike said:


> has payment deadline been set? there are always those who need to wait to the last moment


Would like to ally with the same question.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> Attention comrade Kirill, please report to this thread immediately! :-s


My guess is that comrade Kirill is keeping a very long arms length from this one.


----------



## mroatman

talalai said:


> Notice I don't bargain. I raise the prestige, the value of your collection. Look at price history of the 1967 project watch and you will understand


So you're saying we......should be thanking you :-s

We are really coming at this from different angles if you presume the sole purpose of buying a special-edition piece is to watch its value increase over time. Personally, I purchase timepieces for the pleasure of owning them, not the profit of reselling them.

Different strokes.


----------



## Cafe Latte

talalai said:


> 1. when the project is begun by me, some of you can not receive, depends on mood of a сaptain. it is your logic.
> 2. as you explain the reason - it is not so. I within the law am the main thing!


My issue is you are here for max profit not owning a very special watch to add to your collection. For you is all about money not the watch, but my issue is not even that, you are trying to sell watches way way over what they are worth hoping for someone who does not know Russian watches to make a mistake on ebay. Not nice at all and very very wrong morally. I am against you being involved in the project for these reasons. People here are watch collectors not in this project for profit. You are not that is my issue!! Also not convinced you are within the law either, not in all countries anyway, this is not the point though.. 
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte

Chascomm said:


> I can see that this will need some serious consideration prior to the commencement of the next project to ensure that the participants are of common understanding of what is a fair thing. Probably a discussion in need of its own thread, perhaps along the lines of; what are a major objectives of a forum project and how to best achieve that.


Very much agree.. I am still hoping as are a lot of people that those in question wont be able to profiteer from this project.. Whatever happens we need to make sure it cant happen again as there needs to be a way to exclude people who are in it for the wrong reasons.
Thanks for all your work and the rest of the committee too.
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte

mroatman said:


> So you're saying we......should be thanking you :-s
> 
> We are really coming at this from different angles if you presume the sole purpose of buying a special-edition piece is to watch its value increase over time. Personally, I purchase timepieces for the pleasure of owning them, not the profit of reselling them.
> 
> Different strokes.


I agree I have never sold a watch so dont care what they are worth..
Chris


----------



## willjackson

Wait.... hold on here, you can sell these things????? Silly me, I just wear them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight_time

As far as I am concerned, people who try to profit from reselling things they anyway legitimately own, don't disturb me half as much as people jumping on a pedestal to give out unsolicited licenses of morality/immorality or idiocy... sometimes it would be useful to remember we're talking about unnecessary, superfluous goods such as limited edition mechanical watches here, it's not like if somebody was trying to speculate on life-saving prescription drugs.

Also, while the view of an overly inflated eBay auction could maybe make me raise an eyebrow, I'd be seriously worried (not to say, really upset) if a community which is righteously proud to be an _open_ one could set rules so that to participate in a public project one should have to undergo some kind of examination or pass a test, or -worst of all- try to impose in advance what one can or can't do with his/her own properties; as I believe that what might have begun as a honest desire to preserve some positive values, sooner or later would slip into a closed group's authoritarianism... when you start playing with fundamental rights (let's face it, in the end what's being questioned here is one of the many aspects of _freedom_), you never know where you might stop.

Maybe I exaggerated things (in such case I apologize for that) but I have my mind set on auto-alarm about some concepts, and when it rings I go like this:









:-d


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Straight_time said:


> when you start playing with fundamental rights (let's face it, in the end what's being questioned here is one of the many aspects of _freedom_), you never know where you might stop.
> 
> View attachment 13055917
> 
> 
> :-d


Ha ha ah Freedom - where the hell do we find that on this planet...in these days It's simply a fantasy


----------



## Straight_time

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Ha ha ah Freedom - where the hell do we find that on this planet...in these days It's simply a fantasy


Haven't you just excercised your right to freedom of expression right here right now? :-d


----------



## Rimmed762

Paid my watches. I am not sure if other was ready but this time availability on Meranom told yes. #39 and #40.


----------



## tokareva

talalai said:


> 1. when the project is begun by me, some of you can not receive, depends on mood of a сaptain. it is your logic.
> 2. as you explain the reason - it is not so. I within the law am the main thing!


I agree completely....I think....:-s


----------



## willjackson

Just an update, paid yesterday and MERANOM HAS SHIPPED IT ALREADY! Love getting packages from Meranom.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

tokareva said:


> I agree completely....I think....:-s


Google translate, though...

-=B=-


----------



## Peep Williams

We seem to have opened a can of worms that might be too difficult to close in this thread, but I don't know if it really belongs here any longer. 

The fact of the matter is, some people think it is unfair for someone to snatch up multiple special editions with the intent to resell them, whilst other members could have and are on the waiting list to take those extra watches, in a more even distribution. A completely valid and defensible sentiment.

Another argument, equally defensible, is that with any material object that is offered for sale, the final owner can do what he or she wants with it. Plain and simple. 

These two arguments are independent from each other, so throwing them back and forth amongst ourselves really amounts to nothing. 

Talalai applied to purchase two watches fair and square, and it was not against the rules for him to do so. Is it taking advantage of the project? Perhaps. Is it within the spirit of the community? Perhaps not, but it is his choice in the end and for this project he broke no rules. 

At the end of the day, most of us just want to get our watches on our own wrists, and that will be happening soon! 
I for one would prefer to keep discussing the watch, and not the rules, ethics, and spirit of what it is to be a member of the WUS community, at least in this thread.


----------



## zippotone

#185 paid!!

Can't believe I made it through the wait list woooo hooooooo!!!!! 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

I would think the simple solution in the future is before the minimum order quantity is met, people can order a pre-agreed upon maximum number of watches (committee decides number). After the minimum order is met (250 in this case) people enter a wait list and can only request one watch to be fair to others also on the wait list. It rewards people for committing early investment in the project and ensures that latecomers only have one watch to do with as they please.


----------



## Blue Peter

#110 is paid. 
Many many thanks to all who made this happen!


----------



## Rimmed762

Yes, I bought two but not for resale. 

I think that limiting before MOQ is met is not a good idea. There was, for example this case, a lot of time to sign up. Quota was even raised from 200 to 250 later. But there were still some struggle in the beginning before MOQ was met.

If you look for K43-project you'll find that raising order amount also lowers the price. Not in every case but usually.

I think that the best way is to order required amount and collect a non-refundable deposit.


----------



## Marijn2

Hi guys, how great that I made it to the list. So happy. I am back home this Sunday and will make the payment for watch 144 right away when I am home. I will send the official post then also.
Jihaaaaa😉
Cheers!


----------



## Cafe Latte

Straight_time said:


> As far as I am concerned, people who try to profit from reselling things they anyway legitimately own, don't disturb me half as much as people jumping on a pedestal to give out unsolicited licenses of morality/immorality or idiocy... sometimes it would be useful to remember we're talking about unnecessary, superfluous goods such as limited edition mechanical watches here, it's not like if somebody was trying to speculate on life-saving prescription drugs.
> 
> Also, while the view of an overly inflated eBay auction could maybe make me raise an eyebrow, I'd be seriously worried (not to say, really upset) if a community which is righteously proud to be an _open_ one could set rules so that to participate in a public project one should have to undergo some kind of examination or pass a test, or -worst of all- try to impose in advance what one can or can't do with his/her own properties; as I believe that what might have begun as a honest desire to preserve some positive values, sooner or later would slip into a closed group's authoritarianism... when you start playing with fundamental rights (let's face it, in the end what's being questioned here is one of the many aspects of _freedom_), you never know where you might stop.
> 
> Maybe I exaggerated things (in such case I apologize for that) but I have my mind set on auto-alarm about some concepts, and when it rings I go like this:
> 
> View attachment 13055917
> 
> 
> :-d


As I previously said I never had an issue with some members getting two watches and selling one it is there choice, I wouldnt, but that is just me. My issue was those who joined this project just to profit and try to sell watch on at stupidly inflated profit to the unsuspecting buyer, hoping to get someone who is less informed on Russian watches to part with a big chunk of money. Hopefully they are unsuccessful, I really doubt anyone would spend so much on an Amphibia. That said the fact those involved tried is enough and speaks realms IMO.
Not sure what but something needs to be done next time to deter predatory sellers.
Chris


----------



## mroatman

Peep Williams said:


> Talalai applied to purchase two watches fair and square


*3 watches



Peep Williams said:


> At the end of the day, most of us just want to get our watches on our own wrists, and that will be happening soon!


*Except for those participants who narrowly miss the cutoff due to other members ordering multiples and reselling them for profit ?

Would you have such an even-handed perspective if you were still on the waiting list?

Not taking sides, just food for thought.


----------



## Peep Williams

mroatman said:


> *3 watches
> 
> *Except for those participants who narrowly miss the cutoff due to other members ordering multiples and reselling them for profit 
> 
> Would you have such an even-handed perspective if you were still on the waiting list?
> 
> Not taking sides, just food for thought.


I'd be really bummed, I'm not disputing the situation, it definitely does not favor those still on the waiting list, I'm simply saying for this project what's done is done, we ought to determine if ground rules are required for the next projects in order to rectify this problem for the future.

But mostly what I'm saying is this ought to be discussed in another location, and we all ought to try have an even-headed perspective, because in the end it's just an object.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Peep Williams said:


> I'd be really bummed, I'm not disputing the situation, it definitely does not favor those still on the waiting list, I'm simply saying for this project what's done is done, we ought to determine if ground rules are required for the next projects in order to rectify this problem for the future.
> 
> But mostly what I'm saying is this ought to be discussed in another location, and we all ought to try have an even-headed perspective, because in the end it's just an object.


Is it really done though, have the watches already been posted to Talalai? If not then things can be changed and others can be moved up the list. I dont think profiteers should get any watches, but even just give him one and give the other two to others on the waiting list is one option.
I agree too we need to address this in the rules next time somehow..
Chris


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Straight_time said:


> Haven't you just excercised your right to freedom of expression right here right now? :-d


Simple answer to that one. No,because if I had said what I felt I needed to say I would very likely be reprimanded or worse . 
You know this I and shouldn't have to explain. 
Now in the spirit of stifling free speech, this is definitely off topic. However I will add that I respect your point of view.

For the other off topic debate:-

In this life we choose not point out or say some things even though they are obviously correct.
I believe this happens through common decency, the same common decency that is clearly lacking when three watches are purchased for personal gain knowing fully well that there are people on the waiting list.

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight_time

mroatman said:


> *3 watches


Are we sure? I checked right now, and this is not what the official spreadsheet says. 
Talalai is listed for watches #243 & 247 (both already paid for btw), his name doesn't appear any 3rd time anywhere else.



Cafe Latte said:


> Is it really done though, have the watches already been posted to Talalai? If not then things can be changed and others can be moved up the list. I dont think profiteers should get any watches, but even just give him one and give the other two to others on the waiting list is one option.
> I agree too we need to address this in the rules next time somehow..
> Chris





mroatman said:


> *Except for those participants who narrowly miss the cutoff due to other members ordering multiples and reselling them for profit ?
> Would you have such an even-handed perspective if you were still on the waiting list?
> Not taking sides, just food for thought


According to the spreadsheet there are only 11 participants still on the waiting list (one of them applies for 2 watches) while, always according to the spreadsheet, there are 2 participants

- hoja_roja 
- Rat Fink

who have actually been assigned 3 watches each, and 18 participants

- MEzz
- Rimmed762
- 103ssv
- sideways2
- Confuse-a-cat
- kurt1962
- ghemml
- AZURA123
- Select1
- fallenmig
- Cosmograph
- Helmpda
- UrosTSI
- Twin89
- hanssenh
- Danilao
- plor
- gulshat

who have been assigned 2 watches each, plus the aforementioned Talalai.

Is there anybody -among those who suggest to take an already paid watch from Talalai- who could personally guarantee that none of the other 22 pieces will ever be resold for profit by any of the other participants? What is happening now could happen in the future, so how long should such (hypothetical) behaviour be policed?

This said, reading the list above doesn't anybody believe that it would be fairer if all the subscribers' desires could be fulfilled? 
After all it should be easy in theory, as by simple maths there are 23 watches available from members who made a multiple request, which could be taken and redistributed to those 11 still in the waiting list. 
Of course, it should be determined who would decide who and why should give away his extra watch, and who could keep it anyway... not an easy task, IMHO. :think:

_Not taking sides, just food for thought_ ;-) :-d


----------



## Straight_time

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Simple answer to that one. No,because if I had said what I felt I needed to say I would very likely be reprimanded or worse .
> You know this I and shouldn't have to explain.
> Now in the spirit of stifling free speech, this is definitely off topic. However I will add that I respect your point of view.











Simple (?) reply to this one.

I believe that you indeed freely expressed yourself, only knowing in advance and accepting the existence of general Laws and internal rules disciplining such freedom for the benefit of all.

When you wrote "_Where the hell do we find that on this planet_", I was under the impression that you were anyway referring to the _civilized_ world, where anybody is (ok, I grant you: _"should"_ :roll be free to say or do whatever they want, as long as this doesn't prejudice somebody else's equal freedom.
Of course I might be mistaken, and maybe the kind of freedom you complain you can't find is something more like the Law of the Jungle; but in this case... well, should I have to explain you what would happen if I _did_ what I feel I'd need to do sometimes? 
;-) :-d :-d :-d


----------



## alkaline

Any info when remaining 10 will on order ?My #105 ,not in red yet. Thanks to all who made this happen!


----------



## mariomart

Quick question, is it too late to go on the waiting list, or have all the watches now been allocated?


----------



## Gtejera

For me the value of this watch is based on the collaboration experience with you all.... Knowing that it was a labor of love and friendship. I will wear mine proudly.... That is the satisfaction no amount of money can buy.


----------



## Bandido

I can repeat only one thing. You can not change the rules in the middle of the game. It is unfair.

-=B=-


----------



## taike

Bandido said:


> I can repeat only one thing. You can not change the rules in the middle of the game. It is unfair.
> 
> -=B=-


life is unfair


----------



## tokareva

You all do realize this whole "problem" would be a non issue if my suggestion to start another run of the watch would be implemented, right?


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bandido said:


> I can repeat only one thing. You can not change the rules in the middle of the game. It is unfair.
> 
> -=B=-


And I would feel so sorry for him too missing out on all that ill gotten profit, poor sod.. :roll:
Chris


----------



## Bandido

Cafe Latte said:


> And I would feel so sorry for him too missing out on all that ill gotten profit, poor sod.. :roll:
> Chris


This is not about anybody else, in this circumstances you should sorry about yourself, because you will be equal to him.

-=B=-


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> You all do realize this whole "problem" would be a non issue if my suggestion to start another run of the watch would be implemented, right?


that would be its own problem


----------



## tokareva

Cafe Latte said:


> And I would feel so sorry for him too missing out on all that ill gotten profit, poor sod.. :roll:
> Chris


I think he has to actually sell something before it will be considered a profit. I don't have a dog in this fight, but all I have seen so far is wild speculation.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bandido said:


> I can repeat only one thing. You can not change the rules in the middle of the game. It is unfair.
> 
> -=B=-


And rules in life change all the time, I wonder how many road rules have changed since I started driving 25 years ago? Maybe I should be exempt from the changes as it is not fair on me as those rules did not exist when I started? What about rules in the workplace? There have been quite a few rule changes since I started being a firefighter, maybe I should be exempt from those too as they did not exist when I signed up? No I dont think so.. If a change for the best happens now on this project myself and many others wont shed a tear..
Chris


----------



## Bandido

Cafe Latte said:


> And rules in life change all the time, I wonder how many road rules have changed since I started driving 25 years ago? Maybe I should be exempt from the changes as it is not fair on me as those rules did not exist when I started? What about rules in the workplace? There have been quite a few rule changes since I started being a firefighter, maybe I should be exempt from those too as they did not exist when I signed up? No I dont think so.. If a change for the best happens now on this project myself and many others wont shed a tear..
> Chris


This is different

-=B=-


----------



## taike

Bandido said:


> This is different
> 
> -=B=-


how so? is purchasing a project watch an inalienable right?


----------



## Cafe Latte

tokareva said:


> I think he has to actually sell something before it will be considered a profit. I don't have a dog in this fight, but all I have seen so far is wild speculation.


Check out his ebay he is at least trying to sell watches at hugely inflated prices and he is not exactly denied this is his intention here. He said if I recall him selling was not against the rules so it is a fair bet that he will try to sell the project watches at very high prices just like the other watch on his ebay site. I was never against people selling watches but I am against this sort of attempted profit, not right at all.
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bandido said:


> This is different
> 
> -=B=-


No it isnt. I signed my contract at work then the new rules arrive and I have to abide by. This is just a project things can change it is no different at all.
Chris


----------



## Bandido

Cafe Latte said:


> No it isnt. I signed my contract at work then the new rules arrive and I have to abide by. This is just a project things can change it is no different at all.
> Chris


Yes it is. It is about given word.

-=B=-


----------



## tokareva

Cafe Latte said:


> Check out his ebay he is at least trying to sell watches at hugely inflated prices and he is not exactly denied this is his intention here. He said if I recall him selling was not against the rules so it is a fair bet that he will try to sell the project watches at very high prices just like the other watch on his ebay site. I was never against people selling watches but I am against this sort of attempted profit, not right at all.
> Chris


Chris, I understand your frustration, but trying and doing are completely different things. I have seen the listings, and frankly IMO anybody dumb enough to pay $1000 for a $150 watch has bigger problems than getting hosed on a watch, or more money than brains. Who knows, maybe some millionaire will buy one and think nothing of it. So far I have seen nothing, unfortunately. Just my 2¢


----------



## scott59

mariomart said:


> Quick question, is it too late to go on the waiting list, or have all the watches now been allocated?


I would say go for it. You've got nothing to lose, other than enduring some disappointment if you don't get a watch.

According to the spreadsheet, there are still many more unpaid "allocated" watches than there are people on the wait list who have indicated a readiness to pay.


----------



## mariomart

I've filled out the Registration, so may I please be added to the waiting list?  Fingers crossed lol


----------



## Cafe Latte

tokareva said:


> Chris, I understand your frustration, but trying and doing are completely different things. I have seen the listings, and frankly IMO anybody dumb enough to pay $1000 for a $150 watch has bigger problems than getting hosed on a watch, or more money than brains. Who knows, maybe some millionaire will buy one and think nothing of it. So far I have seen nothing, unfortunately. Just my 2¢


Clearly he thinks he will be successful eventually and he is after 1900 dollars not 1000. Problem is this watch is special to this forum so unless your are very involved in the watch world it might not be so easy to see its real value. Some people see limited edition and get silly and I think that is what he may be hoping for. No proof he will try the same with the project watch, but I would say there is a very very good chance indeed and he has not even tried to deny it.. I rent houses and I get references to see how the tenant has behaved in the past to get an idea if they will be a good tenant in the future. If they have been evicted for non payment of rent by last Landlord then I will not be renting them one of my houses as I will very likely have the same problem.
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bandido said:


> Yes it is. It is about given word.
> 
> -=B=-


Nobody gave their word that any of us would get the watch. And IMO anyone who has 150 dollar watches on their ebay page for 1.9k has no or very few morals so I doubt they will worry too much about given word. My guess is they will move on and find something else cheap that they can sell for a small fortune and will chalk this up to experience. Selling stuff for a packet that is not worth that money you are going to get fingers burned from time to time and you are going to get caught out and miss out sometimes too. If anyone misses out on one or all of their project watches for this sort of behaviour few people will loose sleep over it not me for sure. Anyone who is bare faced enough to ask these sorts of prices for 150 dollar watch will be very thick skinned, they would have to be!! So I am sure they will get over and small setbacks like loosing a watch..


----------



## Bandido

Cafe Latte said:


> Nobody gave their word that any of us would get the watch. And IMO anyone who has 150 dollar watches on their ebay page for 1.9k has no or very few morals so I doubt they will worry too much about given word. My guess is they will move on and find something else cheap that they can sell for a small fortune and will chalk this up to experience. Selling stuff for a packet that is not worth that money you are going to get fingers burned from time to time and you are going to get caught out and miss out sometimes too. If anyone misses out on one or all of their project watches for this sort of behaviour few people will loose sleep over it not me for sure. Anyone who is bare faced enough to ask these sorts of prices for 150 dollar watch will be very thick skinned, they would have to be!! So I am sure they will get over and small setbacks like loosing a watch..


I have my opinion about you and your so-called morality, based on double standard. Thank you.

-=B=-


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bandido said:


> I have my opinion about you and your so-called morality, based on double standard. Thank you.
> 
> -=B=-


No double standard, mine and many other peoples position is not hard to understand especially living by doing the right thing so it is easy. Waiting for you to sell your watches as you seem to be trying very hard to defend the watch equivalent of thew white van man .
Chris


----------



## Bandido

Cafe Latte said:


> No double standard, mine and many other peoples position is not hard to understand especially living by doing the right thing so it is easy. Waiting for you to sell your watches as you seem to be trying very hard to defend the watch equivalent of thew white van man .
> Chris


No posts from me to such judgements from really nobody for me.

-=B=-


----------



## Cafe Latte

For those who dont know what the "White van man" was in the 80 and 90 and probably still now the con was a bloke stops you in the street with a van. He tells you about the expensive speakers in the back, or expensive carpet or whatever. The con usually goes one extra set was loaded onto his van so he is able to sell at an amazing price. Or he got an amazing deal blah blah.. You get a peek and you are told these speakers or whatever sell for 5k or something. You part with hard earned cash as the white van disappears in a cloud of dust you open properly what you have and realise you just spent a packet on something worth way way less.. Sound familiar? White van men now work on the net. The white van scam is illegal but far harder to police on the net..
Chris


----------



## Chascomm

People, can we please, _please_ just get back on topic? As moderator, I have to keep an eye on this mess of a thread, and all this carry-on is not making it any easier.

As I said earlier, prior to the commencement of the next project, we will have a discussion about project objectives, rules and procedures. Meanwhile, lets just use this thread to do the necessary project business.

Incidentally, the next project will be run in a dedicated sub-forum with separate threads for each distinct aspect of the project, the way the other forums do it. This endless thread about everything is a pain the arse.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Chascomm said:


> People, can we please, _please_ just get back on topic? As moderator, I have to keep an eye on this mess of a thread, and all this carry-on is not making it any easier.
> 
> As I said earlier, prior to the commencement of the next project, we will have a discussion about project objectives, rules and procedures. Meanwhile, lets just use this thread to do the necessary project business.
> 
> Incidentally, the next project will be run in a dedicated sub-forum with separate threads for each distinct aspect of the project, the way the other forums do it. This endless thread about everything is a pain the arse.


Happy that things will be different next time to prevent this from happening again and I agree this is tedious, but why cant the Committee act to stop this white van man from getting one of these amazing project watches?
Chris


----------



## Bostok

Personally I support 100% Cafe Latte ‘s point of view.
As a forum member and project participant I would just simply and clearly like to know the position of the commitee regarding this matter, please. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

mariomart said:


> I've filled out the Registration, so may I please be added to the waiting list?  Fingers crossed lol


If you do not end up with one of these watches after all of your input to the russian forum and the countless times you have helped other members it would be a *total disgrace* after all that has been said here......

Anyone here want to argue with that ..I'll see you outside the school gates at 3.30 .


----------



## Straight_time

Cafe Latte said:


> Happy that things will be different next time to prevent this from happening again and I agree this is tedious, but why cant the Committee act to stop this white van man from getting one of these amazing project watches?
> Chris


Because as others unsuccessfully tried to explain you before, it is unfair to change the rules of the game while still playing.
To connect to an example of yours, you drove or worked obeying to the rules that were in effect at any given time. Now what if the police came at your door today and say: "The new road code has lowered the speed limit on highways by 10mph, so we are now fining you for overspeeding in the past 25 years."? 
This is the kind of things you are suggesting now.

Anyway, from now on I'll follow comrade Chascomm's request and won't be posting off-topic here anymore. 
But before I shut up, one last humble suggestion... ["Wild Provocation Mode=ON"]I believe we all agree that it's not _moral_ to call names on other comrades (shouldn't there be any general WUS rule about it, BTW? A temporary ban, perhaps?), so if the Committee can act to stop such bad behaviours from happening again by changing rules, what about confiscating an already assigned project watch to those who used words such as "idiot" and "greedy parasite" towards another forum member in this thread? Anybody patiently and quietly standing in the wait list could be more "morally entitled" to receive it......["Wild Provocation Mode=OFF"]
:-d


----------



## Cafe Latte

Straight_time said:


> Because as others unsuccessfully tried to explain you before, it is unfair to change the rules of the game while still playing.
> To connect to an example of yours, you drove or worked obeying to the rules that were in effect at any given time. Now what if the police came at your door today and say: "The new road code has lowered the speed limit on highways by 10mph, so we are now fining you for overspeeding in the past 25 years."?
> This is the kind of things you are suggesting now.
> 
> Anyway, from now on I'll follow comrade Chascomm's request and won't be posting off-topic here anymore.
> But before I shut up, one last humble suggestion... ["Wild Provocation Mode=ON"]I believe we all agree that it's not _moral_ to call names on other comrades (shouldn't there be any general WUS rule about it, BTW? A temporary ban, perhaps?), so if the Committee can act to stop such bad behaviours from happening again by changing rules, what about confiscating an already assigned project watch to those who used words such as "idiot" and "greedy parasite" towards another forum member in this thread? Anybody patiently and quietly standing in the wait list could be more "morally entitled" to receive it......["Wild Provocation Mode=OFF"]
> :-d


It is not a game it is a project and rules can change they do in life all the time.. I cant abide people trying to rip people off, maybe the way I was brought up, ie do unto others as you expect to be treated yourself.. I could not sleep at night if I sold a watch for 1900 dollars that I paid 150 for full stop and yes I have views about a person who can.. We all enter this life with nothing and we leave with nothing what we do in the middle is life and those that focus on money are missing the point big time.
Anyway those who get it get it, let hope most will enjoy this amazing watch and I still hope the profiteers wont get theirs..
Chris
Chascom wants this to go back on topic so it must


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bostok said:


> Personally I support 100% Cafe Latte 's point of view.
> As a forum member and project participant I would just simply and clearly like to know the position of the commitee regarding this matter, please.
> Thank you in advance


Dont want to go on, and agree about getting back on topic, but I would like to know too?
Chris


----------



## mariomart

Confuse-a-cat said:


> If you do not end up with one of these watches after all of your input to the russian forum and the countless times you have helped other members it would be a *total disgrace* after all that has been said here......
> 
> Anyone here want to argue with that ..I'll see you outside the school gates at 3.30 .


Thank you for your kind words Confuse-a-cat 

I don't expect any special treatment, I simply should have joined earlier, however between health issues and financial issues over the past few years it hasn't been until right now that I can request registration.


----------



## Cafe Latte

mariomart said:


> Thank you for your kind words Confuse-a-cat
> 
> I don't expect any special treatment, I simply should have joined earlier, however between health issues and financial issues over the past few years it hasn't been until right now that I can request registration.


I hope all is well now Mario you are one of the real gents on this forum, if I had booked two I would let you seal one of my slots. Fingers crossed for you..
Chris


----------



## mariomart

Cafe Latte said:


> I hope all is well now Mario you are one of the real gents on this forum, if I had booked two I would let you seal one of my slots. Fingers crossed for you..
> Chris


Thanks Chris


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

mariomart said:


> Thank you for your kind words Confuse-a-cat
> 
> I don't expect any special treatment, I simply should have joined earlier, however between health issues and financial issues over the past few years it hasn't been until right now that I can request registration.


Sorry I am truly sorry Mario but here comes a Confuse-a-cat type rant , this is precisely the situation I have been eluding too all along. Your help and influence to many members has been pricless.

I would always shy away from asking anyone pay any attention to the things I say, but on this occasion I want people to have the decency to take the time to read this thread from the start and take a look at many of the other threads on this website.
After you have seen the input and help this member has given, If you dare, come back and let us know if it is still ok for people (I find it hard to call them members) to buy multiple watches to sell and see Mariomart go without.......Again l ask what is point of a forum project watch??

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

Ok if anyone wants to sell a watch to Mario and you want a bit of profit I donate 20 bucks extra. Maybe we can make someone who deserves a second watch get one anyone else?
Chris


----------



## joecool

I agree, if anyone deserves special consideration here, comrade Mario does.


----------



## joecool

Cafe Latte said:


> Ok if anyone wants to sell a watch to Mario and you want a bit of profit I donate 20 bucks extra. Maybe we can make someone who deserves a second watch get one anyone else?
> Chris


+1


----------



## Bostok

Cafe Latte said:


> Ok if anyone wants to sell a watch to Mario and you want a bit of profit I donate 20 bucks extra. Maybe we can make someone who deserves a second watch get one anyone else?
> Chris


+1


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Cafe Latte said:


> Ok if anyone wants to sell a watch to Mario and you want a bit of profit I donate 20 bucks extra. Maybe we can make someone who deserves a second watch get one anyone else?
> Chris


+1 and $20 for Joecool if we can talk him around.

In fact, message to joecool:- With all that's happening here, you should be on that waiting list.......Far far better for these watches go for the correct price to someone who as been involved in this project from day 1.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Confuse-a-cat said:


> +1 and $20 for Joecool if we can talk him around.


Joe is Scottish you have no chance :-d
Chris


----------



## joecool

Cafe Latte said:


> Joe is Scottish you have no chance :-d
> Chris


I do what I say an say what I do £20.... pledged an as I said previously I don't require a watch fo myself.......and to put the record straight ,it's actually the English who are more generally "careful" with their dough in my experience


----------



## Jguitron

mroatman said:


> *3 watches
> 
> *Except for those participants who narrowly miss the cutoff due to other members ordering multiples and reselling them for profit
> 
> Would you have such an even-handed perspective if you were still on the waiting list?
> 
> Not taking sides, just food for thought.


This is perhaps the most compelling reason... leaving true enthusiasts out of the project while sending multiple watches to reseller.

The idea of a grace period where all members can only order one and afterwards a few more if still available sounds excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

joecool said:


> I do what I say an say what I do £20.... pledged an as I said previously I don't require a watch fo myself.......and to put the record straight ,it's actually the English who are more generally "careful" with their dough in my experience


Just ribbing you Joe  but this is what WUS is all about and what I have been going on about, real decent people 
Come on guys anyone else?
Chris


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Straight_time said:


> Simple (?) reply to this one.
> 
> referring to the _civilized_ world,
> ;-) :-d :-d :-d


Simple (?) reply to this one........HaHaHa Civilised world, "_Where the hell do we find that on this planet"

_Honestly, if you don't mind, we really should drop this one before we have the wrath of the moderators upon us both....Thanks Strait time it was fun .


----------



## marcunha

I think this should be discussed as an way to improve a future project.

my opinion:
a time window for one unit each
a following time window where two are OK
never allow two+s if a wait list exists

I kind of disagree with all the beating on one person, with whom we may not agree, but that has done nothing against the rules, got his spot, paid right away and probably has the watches on his hands by now.

It puzzles me more that 10 watches are ready and on hold for 5 other buyers of two. Unless they made specific arrangements with the comitee.

We must learn something from all this, there is no perfect scenario, taking a deposit might help, but imagine this project had a deposit, it took so long to see the daylight that probably people wouldn´t be nice to the comitee

Live and learn

Peace

just my 2c


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

joecool said:


> I do what I say an say what I do £20.... pledged an as I said previously I don't require a watch fo myself.......and to put the record straight ,it's actually the English who are more generally "careful" with their dough in my experience


Steady........... there's a few english around here......... and by the way Joe, just to prove your point, that is extra generous of you, £20, thats $30 in the colonies .


----------



## joecool

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Steady........... there's a few english around here......... and by the way Joe, just to prove your point, that is extra generous of you, £20, thats $30 in the colonies .


I know mate...I know


----------



## marcunha

money is a bit tight on this end of Europe but will gladly let go a tenner (€) to help convince one of these 2s go Mario´s way ( I´m Mario also ;-) )



Cafe Latte said:


> Just ribbing you Joe  but this is what WUS is all about and what I have been going on about, real decent people
> Come on guys anyone else?
> Chris


----------



## 103ssv

Cafe Latte said:


> Ok if anyone wants to sell a watch to Mario and you want a bit of profit I donate 20 bucks extra. Maybe we can make someone who deserves a second watch get one anyone else?
> Chris


Perhaps I will..
I already offered one of my two ordered watches along time ago to a fellow member here.
Since Mario is a senior member here (and not one of the types who are her foe quick buck) I will consider this.
I hop to receive my watches the next week and wil then make the decision.

regards 103


----------



## mariomart

103ssv said:


> Perhaps I will..
> I already offered one of my two ordered watches along time ago to a fellow member here.
> Since Mario is a senior member here (and not one of the types who are her foe quick buck) I will consider this.
> I hop to receive my watches the next week and wil then make the decision.
> 
> regards 103


I am feeling very humbled at the moment by the generosity and goodwill shown by my comrades, thank you.

I am still hoping to make it onto the waitlist and perhaps be rewarded with an unattached/unpaid watch if one becomes available, so as to not upset the apple cart in any way.

Failing that, and with the blessing of the moderators and project manager, I appreciate the offers I've received by our wonderful membership to re-home an already issued watch.

Thank you all again


----------



## cuthbert

mariomart said:


> I am feeling very humbled at the moment by the generosity and goodwill shown by my comrades, thank you.
> 
> I am still hoping to make it onto the waitlist and perhaps be rewarded with an unattached/unpaid watch if one becomes available, so as to not upset the apple cart in any way.
> 
> Failing that, and with the blessing of the moderators and project manager, I appreciate the offers I've received by our wonderful membership to re-home an already issued watch.
> 
> Thank you all again


Let us discuss the situation internally....I see people who ordered 3 watches and I don't like it.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Ah well, all discussion aside...... mine has arrived in The Netherlands last friday and I CAN'T WAIT for the PostNL "white van man " to arrive somewhere this week!!!!!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## azura123

paid mine. thank you


----------



## tokareva

marcunha said:


> money is a bit tight on this end of Europe but will gladly let go a tenner (€) to help convince one of these 2s go Mario´s way ( I´m Mario also ;-) )


I will donate $7.60 towards the purchase of the watch on eBay for Mario. If all of the project participants will do the same we will have just enough to buy him the most expensive modern Amfibia in the world.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Btw...... these one’s offered for huge sums..... do they also sell for that amount....?
I don’t think so!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

Mine arrived at my home today!
Happy happy, joy joy!!!

Only Dimitri, there were some dust and orange paint specks under the crystal and this is the first time a watch from Meranom arrived without a box.....

















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

fliegerchrono said:


> Mine arrived at my home today!
> Happy happy, joy joy!!!
> 
> Only Dimitri, there were some dust and orange paint specks under the crystal and this is the first time a watch from Meranom arrived without a box.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Great pictures! And did you open the watch to blow the dust particles?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

kpjimmy said:


> Great pictures! And did you open the watch to blow the dust particles?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yes I have!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

ЧЧЗ Восток, making buyers into watchmakers since 1942. 

Is that horizontal brushing on the dial? 
Can you make a wrist shot with that lug gap visible with that strap? P. S. Where did you buy the strap?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

I have also orange paint stick to crystal
I m not planning to open it due to WR










instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Zany4

All these pictures keep building the hype. Hope the paint / dust in the case isn’t widely prevalent. In the new Pochta tracking system, what does “Released from Russia” signify? The USPS tracking says, “Origin post is preparing shipment.” I believe it’s cleared outgoing customs, but with no update for a week is it sitting on a shelf in Sharapovo or in air transit? It was better waiting a few years back when there was basically no tracking at all!


----------



## joecool

Zany4 said:


> All these pictures keep building the hype. Hope the paint / dust in the case isn't widely prevalent. In the new Pochta tracking system, what does "Released from Russia" signify? The USPS tracking says, "Origin post is preparing shipment." I believe it's cleared outgoing customs, but with no update for a week is it sitting on a shelf in Sharapovo or in air transit? It was better waiting a few years back when there was basically no tracking at all!


I think it means it has probably arrived in the US and just not been processed yet


----------



## jose-CostaRica

kakefe said:


> I have also orange paint stick to crystal
> I m not planning to open it due to WR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Amphibias WR is not affected in any way due to opening the case. You can open it as much as you want

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Zany4

JFK customs can be the worst. Even my local USPS has lost my mail recently despite having signed up for their informed delivery. Pochta has improved greatly tho.


----------



## Marijn2

#144 Paid!
I am so happy that it was possible for me to join the project eventhough I am a new member of Watchuseek. Thanks to all who made this project possible. Great looking Slava diver will sit proud on my wrist! pictures will follow. I think I will try a kind of isofrane like strap (Black)


----------



## 2415b

yep, JFK is the worst! I've had stuff sit there for weeks. That said mine cleared Russian customs on the 14th, no updates since. I'm hoping to see it sometime next week.



Zany4 said:


> JFK customs can be the worst. Even my local USPS has lost my mail recently despite having signed up for their informed delivery. Pochta has improved greatly tho.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Uros TSI said:


> ЧЧЗ Восток, making buyers into watchmakers since 1942.
> 
> Is that horizontal brushing on the dial?
> Can you make a wrist shot with that lug gap visible with that strap? P. S. Where did you buy the strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes it has got horizontal brushing but very, very lightly.
Nothing like the vertical brushing of the Aevig Balaur HFLE I used to have









Here are two pics of the lug gap, it looks bigger on the photos then in real life









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Crunchnolo

fliegerchrono said:


> Yes it has got horizontal brushing but very, very lightly.
> Nothing like the vertical brushing of the Aevig Balaur HFLE I used to have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two pics of the lug gap, it looks bigger on the photos then in real life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I think it looks fantastic.


----------



## sq100

fliegerchrono said:


> Yes it has got horizontal brushing but very, very lightly.
> Nothing like the vertical brushing of the Aevig Balaur HFLE I used to have


Wow, that looks strangely familiar :think:;-)


----------



## taike

Poll started for potential 2018 project 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/project-watch-2018-interest-check-4684939.html


----------



## mibby

Grrr - my watch left Vnukovo on Friday, but has taken a weekend break in Riga, Latvia. :-|


----------



## fliegerchrono

sq100 said:


> Wow, that looks strangely familiar :think:;-)


Oh yes! Forgot to mention that this one is yours! Couldn't find any of mine because I sold it really quick because it was too bulky for my wrist!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## schieper

Any timeline on when the last 10 watches will be ready?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Adrian Jones

mibby said:


> Grrr - my watch left Vnukovo on Friday, but has taken a weekend break in Riga, Latvia. :-|


Mine left christopol on the 4-4-18 and as of now is at Latvia RIX 17-4-18 so it has been two weeks so far,hoping for it to be with me in the uk within another two weeks. Iam presuming this is normal ?


----------



## alkaline

Any timeline on when the last 10 watches will be ready?Good ?


----------



## les

I have just registered my intention to buy one of these watches and completed the registration form as requested, do I need to do anything else? Thanks.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

les said:


> I have just registered my intention to buy one of these watches and completed the registration form as requested, do I need to do anything else? Thanks.


Well done Les, now all you will need is patience and a little luck.


----------



## les

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Well done Les, now all you will need is patience and a little luck.


Thanks, So are they no longer actually making any more of this watch and you have to wait for somebody to drop out in order to get one or if enough keep putting their names forward they will do another run of them?


----------



## mrwomble

Adrian Jones said:


> Mine left christopol on the 4-4-18 and as of now is at Latvia RIX 17-4-18 so it has been two weeks so far,hoping for it to be with me in the uk within another two weeks. Iam presuming this is normal ?


Likewise, mine has been in Latvia since 12/04. Having itself a little scenic tour on the way to the UK. :think:


----------



## sideways2

I'm not sure why it's not marked but I paid for #57 already...pretty much as soon as I got the go ahead...in fact it's already on a plane to Canada LOL!! My other one is marked paid...

This is just an FYI


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Keep one eye on this one everybody.









Link:-https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/WUS-Amp...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## les

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Keep one eye on this one everybody.
> 
> View attachment 13066429
> 
> 
> Link:-https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/WUS-Amp...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


*EDITED*, I meant to say most efinately NOT be bidding on this watch, silly old fool .DHO!

Hmmm. I will say no more apart from I have already registered my interest in buying one of these watches on here but I will most definitely NOT be bidding on this one.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

les said:


> Hmmm. I will most definitely be bidding on this one.


Don't Do It Les, Come back from the dark side. The wait list is not that long. Why be $70 out of pocket?And besides one will soon come up on the forum once a member realises he/she just doesn't bond with the watch.


----------



## les

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Don't Do It Les, Come back from the dark side. The wait list is not that long. Why be $70 out of pocket?And besides one will soon come up on the forum once a member realises he/she just doesn't bond with the watch.


OOps my bad, I meant to say most definitely will NOT be bidding on this watch. Thanks for the heads up I have edited my original post.

I really do like the look of this watch and think the black NATO strap with orange stripe looks the part. If I am given the chance I will most definitely be buying one off the forum not via any eBay listing at an inflated price, that goes against my principles.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

les said:


> OOps my bad, I meant to say most definitely will NOT be bidding on this watch. Thanks for the heads up I have edited my original post.
> 
> I really do like the look of this watch and think the black NATO strap with orange stripe looks the part. If I am given the chance I will most definitely be buying one off the forum not via any eBay listing at an inflated price, that goes against my principles.


Ahhh great minds think alike.
I have already Ordered one of those should arrive same time as the watch...If it doesn't work out here's the other options I have :-


----------



## Cafe Latte

Hmm another one who is selling it?
Very sad!!
Chris


----------



## les

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Ahhh great minds think alike.
> I have already Ordered one of those should arrive same time as the watch...If it doesn't work out here's the other options I have :-
> 
> View attachment 13066553


Great, and yes the leather with orange stitching also looks the part. I think an all orange strap would be bit OTT on orange. Just need to get the watch first.


----------



## les

Now, this is a special strap for a special watch but damn expensive.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

les said:


> Great, and yes the laether with orange stitching also looks the part. I think an all orange strap would bea bit OTT on orange. Just need to get the watch first.


Nahhh, I couldn't wait. Just too excited.I will say that when it does finally arrive, I may consider finding something that will match the green in the bezel.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

les said:


> Now, this is a special strap for a special watch but damn expensive.


Only problem with two piece straps is the large gap between the case and the spring bar that is a problem with the 160 case. To play it safe I usually go for very very thick straps or one piece jobbies.


----------



## Sachstorpedo




----------



## Bandido

Sachstorpedo said:


> View attachment 13066631
> View attachment 13066633
> View attachment 13066635


Comparing to Longiness compressor on a mesh strap we can find pretty much the same look of the mounting place.

-=B=-


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Bandido said:


> Comparing to Longiness compressor on a mesh strap we can find pretty much the same look of the mounting place.
> 
> -=B=-


If you like that and it does not worry you them please enjoy it that way.....Some of us are a little unhappy with the gap and feel it is appropriate to inform others before they order a strap and find that they are also unhappy.

A big Thank you Sachstorpedo for posting your photos ,That illustrates my and Bandidos point exactly..Looks good.


----------



## gak

I am already getting thoughts about swapping the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

Confuse-a-cat said:


> If you like that and it does not worry you them please enjoy it that way.....Some of us are a little unhappy with the gap and feel it is appropriate to inform others before they order a strap and find that they are also unhappy.
> 
> A big Thank you Sachstorpedo for posting your photos ,That illustrates my and Bandidos point exactly..Looks good.


Surely-correct)))). Except the circumstances, that currently I have nothing in my hands to try on those mesh or nato straps I have))))

-=B=-


----------



## Bandido

gak said:


> I am already getting thoughts about swapping the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahahahahaha, I can recall those itching hands...

-=B=-


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

gak said:


> I am already getting thoughts about swapping the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 150 case is almost perfect for this style of watch very close to the Slava it is modeled on and reminds me of a Doxa Diver among others.....Although a case swap is not a bad idea if it means you can enjoy the watch and keep the original case locked away without damage.



Bandido said:


> Surely-correct)))). Except the circumstances, that currently I have nothing in my hands to try on those mesh or nato straps I have))))
> 
> -=B=-


There are some photos here https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/forum-project-watch-has-arrived-4678409-2.html posted on that thread of shark mesh and a nato strap.


----------



## Bandido

Confuse-a-cat said:


> The 150 case is almost perfect for this style of watch very close to the Slava it is modeled on and reminds me of a Doxa Diver among others.....Although a case swap is not a bad idea if it means you can enjoy the watch and keep the original case locked away without damage.
> 
> There are some photos here https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/forum-project-watch-has-arrived-4678409-2.html posted on that thread of shark mesh and a nato strap.


Thanks, but the point was not to look it was to have)

-=B=-


----------



## gak

Just thoughts and all because it is still on its way. Have to see it in person as I never had a 150 case before. I agree that from front this case was most close to Slava and hence the choice to begin with.



Confuse-a-cat said:


> The 150 case is almost perfect for this style of watch very close to the Slava it is modeled on and reminds me of a Doxa Diver among others.....Although a case swap is not a bad idea if it means you can enjoy the watch and keep the original case locked away without damage.
> 
> There are some photos here https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/forum-project-watch-has-arrived-4678409-2.html posted on that thread of shark mesh and a nato strap.


----------



## mroatman

Cafe Latte said:


> Hmm another one who is selling it?


Going out on a limb here.


----------



## Adrian Jones

mrwomble said:


> Likewise, mine has been in Latvia since 12/04. Having itself a little scenic tour on the way to the UK. :think:


I have some better news this afternoon landed in the uk currently at customs you never know maybe this week sometime


----------



## OrangeOrange

I'm interested, just signed up for the registration. Might be too late though. Anybody know how much it costs, couldn't find the price.


----------



## kpjimmy

OrangeOrange said:


> I'm interested, just signed up for the registration. Might be too late though. Anybody know how much it costs, couldn't find the price.


150 USD no strap.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## les

mroatman said:


> Going out on a limb here.
> 
> View attachment 13066791


What a shame when there are people waiting to purchase one of these fine watches to own, collect and wear not knowing if they will get one. I know if I am lucky to be given the chance to buy one I would wear it with pride and it wouldn't see the likes of eBay or any other auction site, shop or resell on. SIGH!


----------



## Bandido

Not again

-=B=-


----------



## Sachstorpedo

Leather works nicely of you hate the gap😁


----------



## gak

That looks really good. Care to share where you got this strap from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

mroatman said:


> Going out on a limb here.
> 
> View attachment 13066791


He also has a Neptune for sale for 270 US dollars, not a bad mark up when they are 160 new and readily available!!
Chris
Edit AND a super rare 1965 Komandirskie for 300 dollars US, so rare you can buy it now on Meranom's page for 135 dollars, wow what a great seller!!


----------



## Sachstorpedo

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/suede-watchbands


----------



## cuthbert

I still think the tangerina tango Bonetto would be perfect, but it appears not much people are interested....


----------



## Cafe Latte

cuthbert said:


> I still think the tangerina tango Bonetto would be perfect, but it appears not much people are interested....


Anyone got any pics of how much gap there is with a mesh strap?
Chris


----------



## cuthbert

Cafe Latte said:


> Anyone got any pics of how much gap there is with a mesh strap?
> Chris


https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/forum-project-watch-has-arrived-4678409-2.html


----------



## pechamuha

I am in number 6 after cutoff. Does that mean I will get the watch if 6 members before me withdraw


----------



## mibby

mrwomble said:


> Likewise, mine has been in Latvia since 12/04. Having itself a little scenic tour on the way to the UK. :think:


Mine spent 3 days in Latvia, but has now reached the UK. Hooray! Should be with me soon.


----------



## Bandido

Mrutyunjaya Gadanayak said:


> I am in number 6 after cutoff. Does that mean I will get the watch if 6 members before me withdraw
> View attachment 13068443


I think this statement is correct.

-=B=-


----------



## Chascomm

Committee, are the outstanding payments being actively pursued by all available means? It would be good to get some certainty for both those on the waiting list and Meranom who is waiting to be paid.


----------



## Filski

Well i have completely missed this and went to buy two time pieces from Meranom, as could not m ake my mind, i have registered interest for this one so having my fingers crossed


----------



## les

How long is a reasonable time to wait for people to pay for the watch is a bit like how long is a piece of string. However, I have a suggestion and IMO I think there should be a post on the first post of the thread stating "payment must be made in X days of receiving your offer or it will be offered to the next person on the waiting list" The Committee to decide on the reasonable time to be given.


----------



## MandoBear

Adrian Jones said:


> I have some better news this afternoon landed in the UK currently at customs you never know maybe this week sometime


Mine's currently still saying it's in Latvia (since the 14th). Hopefully soon it will land in the UK. Will be interesting to see if yours receives any charges on the way through to you.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Cafe Latte said:


> Anyone got any pics of how much gap there is with a mesh strap?
> Chris


This is a mesh from Meranom















And a shark mesh , Not such a big gap and a better option in my opinion.


----------



## cuthbert

Chascomm said:


> Committee, are the outstanding payments being actively pursued by all available means? It would be good to get some certainty for both those on the waiting list and Meranom who is waiting to be paid.


I propose to wait until next Monday and if the payments aren't made we can reassign the remaining watches, but Recoil should have the last word on the matter.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

cuthbert said:


> I propose to wait until next Monday and if the payments aren't made we can reassign the remaining watches, but Recoil should have the last word on the matter.


Thank you Cuthbert. I agree.

Non payers out there :-
Please do not leave Meranom without payment. Meranom has put hell of a lot of effort into this project watch and after two or more years has still managed to honour the original price, So please do not leave Dmitry hanging any longer.
If you no longer want the watch ,let it go to the people in the waitlist.

Also, those of you who have not paid because you are waiting to see how much the first watches sell for before you make a decision about your intentions to buy ,clearly you have no respect for Meranom or the rest of the members of this project..Hope you get what is coming to you!


----------



## DJW GB

MandoBear said:


> Mine's currently still saying it's in Latvia (since the 14th). Hopefully soon it will land in the UK. Will be interesting to see if yours receives any charges on the way through to you.


Mine says still in Latvia , but also if you put the tracking number in Royal mail it's says progressing through network, so I believe it's on it's way.

Billy super duper


----------



## OKEAH

Just registered (way too late I know) but if there are any left I would like one! Nice work Comrades!


----------



## SAB314

Interesting screen shots from Meranom.


----------



## Ivo P

Very happy with the looks of the watch. 
Definately very very pleased how the design ended up.

Unfortunately- it was dead on arrival. Might have suffered some strong hit.

Will have to go to a local watchmaker.


----------



## mroatman

#129 is here. A few notes.

First, I agree that it's a bit odd to find the watch arrive with virtually no protection aside from a padded envelope. No box, no case, no cardboard, not even an additional piece of bubble wrap. I guess these watches are hardier than we think. [Edit: Based on the above post, maybe not.]

Second, there are definitely quality control problems. I'm not talking about a little piece of lint under the crystal or even a few micro-particles of paint. I'm talking about a big, sharp, jagged chunk just hanging out in there -- _along _with a bunch of other stray particles.

















I'm comfortable working on watches, but it's irritating to have to crack open a pristine new piece to fix a manufacturing flaw.

Third, the dial is indeed brushed, and in my opinion it's brushed the appropriate amount. There might not be deep, in-your-face grooves etched into the surface of the dial, but nor should there be. The original Slava Diver has a nuanced brushing effect visible only under certain lighting conditions, and so too does this one. It looks absolutely phenomenal.

Fourth, these scratches and scuffs you see on the bezel ARE NOT NORMAL.









People, please: *remove the protective film from your bezels*. It may not look like it's there, but it is.

Gently start picking at the edge and it will come away, revealing the beautiful, matte, scratch-free insert beneath.

















Movement looks good.









Final shot showing all the shrapnel I had to remove from under the crystal (and a beautiful "after" view of the matte bezel insert).









I will update with better photos when I get some daylight shots tomorrow.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

mroatman said:


> #129 is here. A few notes.
> 
> First, I agree that it's a bit odd to find the watch arrive with virtually no protection aside from a padded envelope. No box, no case, no cardboard, not even an additional piece of bubble wrap. I guess these watches are hardier than we think. [Edit: Based on the above post, maybe not.]
> 
> Second, there are definitely quality control problems. I'm not talking about a little piece of lint under the crystal or even a few micro-particles of paint. I'm talking about a big, sharp, jagged chunk just hanging out in there -- _along _with a bunch of other stray particles.
> 
> View attachment 13070183
> 
> 
> View attachment 13070185
> 
> 
> I'm comfortable working on watches, but it's irritating to have to crack open a pristine new piece to fix a manufacturing flaw.
> 
> Third, the dial is indeed brushed, and in my opinion it's brushed the appropriate amount. There might not be deep, in-your-face grooves etched into the surface of the dial, but nor should there be. The original Slava Diver has a nuanced brushing effect visible only under certain lighting conditions, and so too does this one. It looks absolutely phenomenal.
> 
> Fourth, these scratches and scuffs you see on the bezel ARE NOT NORMAL.
> 
> View attachment 13070187
> 
> 
> People, please: *remove the protective film from your bezels*. It may not look like it's there, but it is.
> 
> Gently start picking at the edge and it will come away, revealing the beautiful, matte, scratch-free insert beneath.
> 
> View attachment 13070189
> 
> 
> View attachment 13070195
> 
> 
> Movement looks good.
> 
> View attachment 13070197
> 
> 
> Final shot showing all the shrapnel I had to remove from under the crystal (and a beautiful "after" view of the matte bezel insert).
> 
> View attachment 13070199
> 
> 
> I will update with better photos when I get some daylight shots tomorrow.


Another outstanding post from comrade Mroatmam. Thank you once again Dash, for you perfect photographs, reliable and very informative post.
The static that those crystals hold is incredible sometimes and it doesn't surprise me that there is junk between the dial and crystals.
What does surprise me is how many are getting through the qc. What's most worrying me the most , is why you "the watch Lord" has ended up with one .
Love you Meranom, but you will have to take a long look at what's happening in the quality control phase...... Please.

Thanks once again Dash.

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil

Chascomm said:


> Committee, are the outstanding payments being actively pursued by all available means? It would be good to get some certainty for both those on the waiting list and Meranom who is waiting to be paid.


Yes, there are. If members read & replied to the numerous committee pm's/emails that were sent there wouldn't be any delays.



cuthbert said:


> I propose to wait until next Monday and if the payments aren't made we can reassign the remaining watches, but Recoil should have the last word on the matter.


On *Monday 23rd April @ 21:00 GMT* all non-paying members whose watch is currently ready for shipping will be removed from the list.

Members from the waitlist will be offered the watch instead and a pm/email will be sent to them advising them of an offer.


----------



## helmpda

№22 and №240 paid


----------



## Heinrich Faust

My comrad Air Aquarius from watch.ru intends to buy, if possible. I will register him to the waiting list.

EDIT. I've filled in the registration form. Is there anything else needed?


----------



## pechamuha

Heinrich Faust said:


> My comrad Air Aquarius from watch.ru intends to buy, if possible. I will register him to the waiting list.
> 
> EDIT. I've filled in the registration form. Is there anything else needed?


Filling reg form should be enough.
Check the Spreadsheet after sometime, your name should appear in waiting list.


----------



## Kruzhnoff

Watch #171 paid. 
I apologize for the delay.


----------



## pangwaiping

Hi, is it possible for meranom to release the watch design as SE model after sometime? The design really a good design. I missed the vostok compressor model.


----------



## Bandido

I would say if the color scheme of SE will be for example reverse to this LE, nobody will argue. Am I right?

-=B=-


----------



## cuthbert

pangwaiping said:


> Hi, is it possible for meranom to release the watch design as SE model after sometime? The design really a good design. I missed the vostok compressor model.


I hope not as the 250 people who subscribed this project have waited for two years and it should be reserved to them.



Bandido said:


> I would say if the color scheme will be for example reverse to this LE, nobody will argue. Am I right?
> 
> -=B=-


You mean orange dial, black markers and hands?

I would argue, but perhaps if we ask Chascomm we can investigate on the interest in making the reverse Slava as WUS 2018 project.


----------



## joecool

cuthbert said:


> I hope not as the 250 people who subscribed this project have waited for two years and it should be reserved to them.
> 
> You mean orange dial, black markers and hands?
> 
> I would argue, but perhaps if we ask Chascomm we can investigate on the interest in making the reverse Slava as WUS 2018 project.


Meranom could just change the indice/hand colour to red with non aged lume and different bezel style,that would be OK would it not?


----------



## gak

I think Vostok/Meranom should listen to people and if there is a justifiable demand, they should be free to produce more with just tiny differences. Forums are free for every one to join and collaborate, so why not let more people enjoy the outcome. I understand there are efforts and wait involved, but all that is done for the love of the watch itself, why not let more people enjoy it. Only question should be if there is a demand.


----------



## Bandido

Sorry guys, I was not clear.
It was just a proposal to the SE version, if somebody will be interested. 

For example replace all black color with that green Patton and vice versa, green replace by black. I can imagine this SE. It will be different from LE and also nice. Just my thoughts without any pretendings to move this as a proposal for 2018 project. It is too shallow for this. Just reverce 2 colors.

-=B=-


----------



## Bandido

joecool said:


> Meranom could just change the indice/hand colour to red with non aged lume and different bezel style,that would be OK would it not?


May be.

-=B=-


----------



## Bandido

If it is allowed, I would propose one Raketa for 2018 project. The so-called "puck" case. "Шайба" in Russian.


-=B=-


----------



## joecool

gak said:


> I think Vostok/Meranom should listen to people and if there is a justifiable demand, they should be free to produce more with just tiny differences. Forums are free for every one to join and collaborate, so why not let more people enjoy the outcome. I understand there are efforts and wait involved, but all that is done for the love of the watch itself, why not let more people enjoy it. Only question should be if there is a demand.


I think there would be a demand.
Cuthbert and the committee here have produced what I think is a very nice project watch and of a style of dial that a lot of potential buyers would be interested in.

After all,is it not the ethos here to enjoy and support future Russian watchmaking for the benefit of all.


----------



## superxgear

Just a wonder request to my fellow members. Why don't we share pictures of bracelets, NATO straps, silicone (rubber ) bands or leather watch bands, that you folks used on this watch. Since it has been shipped without one. :roll:


----------



## taike

superxgear said:


> Just a wonder request to my fellow members. Why don't we share pictures of bracelets, NATO straps, silicone (rubber ) bands or leather watch bands, that you folks used on this watch. Since it has been shipped without one. :roll:


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4678409


----------



## superxgear

Thanks for the link. I have missed it somehow.


----------



## tamtkpp

Same situation applies to me. Orange paint lose inside the watch. Quite a few big paint lose inside. No doubt the design is beautiful, but how can we accept this? It's a new watch, isn"t it ?

Luckily my bezel insert is fine. 
So what can I do now


----------



## mroatman

tamtkpp said:


> So what can I do now


Option 1) Open the case and blow out the extra particles. 
Option 2) Take the watch to a professional, then have him/her perform option 1. 
Option 3) Contact Meranom and initiate a return.
Option 4) Live with it.

I'm sure there are more options, but these four readily come to mind.


----------



## Bandido

mroatman said:


> Option 1) Open the case and blow out the extra particles.
> Option 2) Take the watch to a professional, then have him/her perform option 1.
> Option 3) Contact Meranom and initiate a return.
> Option 4) Live with it.
> 
> I'm sure there are more options, but these four readily come to mind.


What if everyone will start the third option!?!!









-=B=-


----------



## 103ssv

Is this the first one on the Bay?


----------



## kpjimmy

103ssv said:


> Is this the first one on the Bay?
> 
> View attachment 13072585


Nope I think 2nd or 3rd lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## fallenmig

The last tracking of my watch shows this:

France CDG, Carrier processing, Delivered
2018-04-17 12:56

I am confused as does that mean the packing is delivered at France? or is it being handled to Canada Post?


----------



## kpjimmy

fallenmig said:


> The last tracking of my watch shows this:
> 
> France CDG, Carrier processing, Delivered
> 2018-04-17 12:56
> 
> I am confused as does that mean the packing is delivered at France? or is it being handled to Canada Post?


I am going to guess the latter.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush

fallenmig said:


> The last tracking of my watch shows this:
> 
> France CDG, Carrier processing, Delivered
> 2018-04-17 12:56
> 
> I am confused as does that mean the packing is delivered at France? or is it being handled to Canada Post?


Mine is in France too. I guess that some packets from Russia goes through a shipping hub in France before crossing the Atlantic to Canada.


----------



## AT1984

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Ahhh great minds think alike.
> I have already Ordered one of those should arrive same time as the watch...If it doesn't work out here's the other options I have :-
> 
> View attachment 13066553


Does WatchGecko still sell the black Zulu with the orange edges? I can't find them, on their site.

Thanks!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

103ssv said:


> Is this the first one on the Bay?
> 
> View attachment 13072585


Never noticed Amil on the spreadsheet.
Reading the posts from the very first page of this thread, I understood this project wasn't Amil´s "cup of tea" ? 
I wonder if anyone would like to comment on what we are witnessing here?

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patski

I've filled the registration form! If it ever come to me, it will make a unique addition to my small collection!


----------



## fallenmig

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Never noticed Amil on the spreadsheet.
> Reading the posts from the very first page of this thread, I understood this project wasn't Amil´s "cup of tea" ?
> I wonder if anyone would like to comment on what we are witnessing here?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


Is called "CAPITALISM".


----------



## BowTiger

I hate Russian post... shipped on the 4th, cleared customs 11 April and its been sitting in Moskva for the last week.... no update since the 15th....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Patski

BowTiger said:


> I hate Russian post... shipped on the 4th, cleared customs 11 April and its been sitting in Moskva for the last week.... no update since the 15th....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


They need to fix the Buran spaceship, since the ekranoplan just failed! 

I understand the painful wait, they shipped my Ratnik the 9th of March and I got it the 17th of April


----------



## BowTiger

Patski said:


> They need to fix the Buran spaceship, since the ekranoplan just failed!
> 
> I understand the painful wait, they shipped my Ratnik the 9th of March and I got it the 17th of April


This isnt my first watch from Russian but it seems like the waitnis worse every time. I bought a vintage Komanderskie off Ebay a few months ba k and it took 2 months tonget to me. And it only spent 3 days in Customs in New York.... do the math 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcunha

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Never noticed Amil on the spreadsheet.
> Reading the posts from the very first page of this thread, I understood this project wasn't Amil´s "cup of tea" ?
> I wonder if anyone would like to comment on what we are witnessing here?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


It will be funnny to follow that auction


----------



## mroatman

As promised, here are a few photos in natural light, as well as the inevitable comparison with an older brother.

Overall, it is a very faithful reproduction -- but not exact. Notably:

- The shade of orange used on the hands/indices does not match the original (at least the one I have), with the remake featuring a much brighter color. By comparison, the original looks to have red accents, not orange. 
- The crystal used on the project watch bends slightly around the edges, causing, for example, the date digits to mildly distort. This isn't a major problem, but is noticeable when compared to the original, which provides a comparatively "clear" view of the dial.
- The size and weight are the biggest differences, with the project watch being significantly thicker and noticeably heavier.

View attachment collage2.jpg


A few closeups with the long-lost relative.

















Two passports are included, one in English and one in Russian.

View attachment collage.jpg


Despite my critique, the watch is a gorgeous design that has been extremely well-executed. I would offer nothing but compliments and appreciation to Meranom and the organizing team.

Somehow, someway, they pulled it off. Kudos to all.


----------



## 2415b

I'm in the same boat with regards to shipping, mine shipped on the 6th and still hasn't left the country. JFK can also be a mess, I've had stuff sit there for more than a week before. That said my compressor came fairly quick.


----------



## OKEAH

Brilliant, Comrade mroatman!


----------



## 2415b

Thanks *mroatman* looks great! and wow the lume is actually kinda bright, how long does it last? I was surprised by the compressor lume, from a Vostok standard it is actually pretty darn good. Very bright when fully charged and will last a good chunk of the night. The lume on my NVCh-30 reissue on the other hand might as well not even be there it so bad. It will fade to nothing in less than 20 minutes. Either way, I'm excited to get mine to complete the trio of project watches.


----------



## gak

2415b said:


> Thanks *mroatman* looks great! and wow the lume is actually kinda bright, how long does it last? I was surprised by the compressor lume, from a Vostok standard it is actually pretty darn good. Very bright when fully charged and will last a good chunk of the night. The lume on my NVCh-30 reissue on the other hand might as well not even be there it so bad. It will fade to nothing in less than 20 minutes. Either way, I'm excited to get mine to complete the trio of project watches.


Compressor's loom also surprised me quite often as I also never expected is to last longer. Waiting to see how this one behaves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn

mroatman said:


> View attachment 13072905


Thanks for the pics! I have to say that I prefer the design of the project watch better in all aspects except for the thickness in comparison to the original.

Still waiting for mine. It was shipped on the 3rd and has been sitting at the France CDG facility for more than a week now. I hope it arrives soon because I leave for vacation next Wednesday and no one will be around to accept it.


----------



## kurt1962

Number #82 and 87 paid!!! Sorry for delay!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

fallenmig said:


> Is called "CAPITALISM".


no, it's called profiteering. many novices confuse the two.


----------



## les

taike said:


> no, it's called profiteering. many novices confuse the two.


Although not illegal it's morally wrong and even insulting to watchuseek to buy something of limited quantity only to sell it on for a profit while others are having to wait too see if they will get an offer of a watch. Of course, those that sell on without being worn for any period of time purely for profit leaves a bad taste in the mouth, as if they care as long as their wallets thicken.


----------



## thewatchadude

So guys you finally got me. I added my name to the list.
I take a moderate "risk" however given I'm No.21 on the waitlist and the spreadsheet says there remains 27 unpaid watches.


----------



## Cafe Latte

taike said:


> no, it's called profiteering. many novices confuse the two.


You forgot to mention parasitic greed lacking any form of morals. Many businesses are run very decently, this is quite another thing.
Chris


----------



## Zany4

Mine shipped from Chistopol on 4/2, cleared Russian customs on 4/10, and just hit US customs late today 4/19. Should arrive at my office while I’m traveling for business next week. 😕


----------



## alkaline

I am in 10 still not
*produced,hope soon.Any update?*


----------



## Chascomm

joecool said:


> After all,is it not the ethos here to enjoy and support future Russian watchmaking for the benefit of all.


Yes, absolutely. Given how far the Russian watch industry has shrunk in the past two decades, it is surely in the best interest of the forum to give that industry as much of a boost as possible.

A story to illustrate:
I recall a few years ago on the Affordables forum when the Indian government announced the shutdown of HMT's watchmaking division midway through the Airavata project. Some members were celebrating because the death of the brand would make their limited edition watch more exclusive, however the original intention of the project organisers was to pioneer a new kind of product that would help HMT establish more of an international presence. Which of those two attitudes is more appropriate for a Watchuseek forum?


----------



## gak

Chascomm said:


> Yes, absolutely. Given how far the Russian watch industry has shrunk in the past two decades, it is surely in the best interest of the forum to give that industry as much of a boost as possible.
> 
> A story to illustrate:
> I recall a few years ago on the Affordables forum when the Indian government announced the shutdown of HMT's watchmaking division midway through the Airavata project. Some members were celebrating because the death of the brand would make their limited edition watch more exclusive, however the original intention of the project organisers was to pioneer a new kind of product that would help HMT establish more of an international presence. Which of those two attitudes is more appropriate for a Watchuseek forum?


I am sure most of us here agree with the second option. For so many reasons, making any of vostok projects exclusive or limited doesn't match with history and attraction of these watches. I understand if limit is only due to capacity or interest and Vostok would like to produce as much numbers as they can sell but big NO to making them limited for few and trigger a price hike just for that reason. Affordable, easy to maintain and service and still performing functions at its best for the price range are some of the main attraction just like an AK47.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

gak said:


> I am sure most of us here agree with the second option. For so many reasons, making any of vostok projects exclusive or limited doesn't match with history and attraction of these watches. I understand if limit is only due to capacity or interest and Vostok would like to produce as much numbers as they can sell but big NO to making them limited for few and trigger a price hike just for that reason. Affordable, easy to maintain and service and still performing functions at its best for the price range are some of the main attraction just like an AK47.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm afraid, that CEOs of Vostok company has no much care of the factory and it's watch-production future. As I can see from the consumer's side there only several enthusiastic sellers like Meranom (I had a temptation to write one seller) which are interested in production of different models.

-=B=-


----------



## les

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Never noticed Amil on the spreadsheet.
> Reading the posts from the very first page of this thread, I understood this project wasn't Amil´s "cup of tea" ?
> I wonder if anyone would like to comment on what we are witnessing here?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


Quote from the listing "not timed for accuracy, might need service in future.sold as vintage item without any guarantee."
All for the bargain price of just $375. Vintage? No guarantee? He forgot to say as sold and "as can be found and bought via watchuseek" .


----------



## Danilao

Thanks Dash for pics and review, it’s Great :-D


----------



## kurt1962

“Order processed 4/20” ! I see several strap ideas on the thread. Has a favorite look popped up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

2415b said:


> the lume is actually kinda bright, how long does it last?


Sorry, I haven't tested it. Early reviews suggest "longer than usual".


----------



## dmnc

gak said:


> I am sure most of us here agree with the second option. For so many reasons, making any of vostok projects exclusive or limited doesn't match with history and attraction of these watches. I understand if limit is only due to capacity or interest and Vostok would like to produce as much numbers as they can sell but big NO to making them limited for few and trigger a price hike just for that reason. Affordable, easy to maintain and service and still performing functions at its best for the price range are some of the main attraction just like an AK47.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this a great attitude to have. I've always thought of project watch numbers as about struggling to get to the minimum order quantity to create a watch a manufacturer may never speculatively produce. Exclusivity is of no interest to me. I'll leave that to the luxury crowd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcunha

is he trying to fool the unaware buyer into thinking it is a original Slava without ever saying it ?



les said:


> Quote from the listing *"not timed for accuracy, might need service in future.sold as vintage item without any guarantee."*
> 
> All for the bargain price of just $375. Vintage? No guarantee? He forgot to say as sold and "as can be found and bought via watchuseek" .


----------



## kpjimmy

kurt1962 said:


> "Order processed 4/20" ! I see several strap ideas on the thread. Has a favorite look popped up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine would be mesh. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

les said:


> Quote from the listing "*not timed for accuracy, might need service in future.sold as vintage item without any guarantee*."
> All for the bargain price of just $375. Vintage? No guarantee? He forgot to say as sold and "as can be found and bought via watchuseek" .





marcunha said:


> is he trying to fool the unaware buyer into thinking it is a original Slava without ever saying it ?


The seller is well-known and fairly notorious around here. He's been banned from WUS, but used to post under the username "amil".

As for the quote in question, he just copied these item details from another listing. The guys sells a lot and always uses this disclaimer.


----------



## kurt1962

kpjimmy said:


> Mine would be mesh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I'm leaning towards mesh. Which make did you choose?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

mroatman said:


> The seller is well-known and fairly notorious around here. He's been banned from WUS, but used to post under the username "amil".
> 
> As for the quote in question, he just copied these item details from another listing. The guys sells a lot and always uses this disclaimer.


Hw was banned but still mananged to join again AND buy a project watch which he sold to unsuspecting buyers for a huge profit with no warranty. This needs addressing for the next project quiete honestly the sad cases doing this are making me sick to the pit of my stomach. As said previously these project watches have been done in the past to help the companes producing them and as said previously when the producer of previous project cloed idiots celebrated as their watches were more exclusive who are the sad selfish individuals?
If project watches keep ending up on ebay we risk we wont be able to do project watches anymore, the reasons are obvious. We as collectors have a vested intrest in stopping some how sad parasites from getting involved in projects, if we dont we wont be able to have projects..
Sorry I cant like many posts posted in the last two days but I am away from home and my phone wont like for some reason, but I agree with much of what has been said.
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte

Bandido said:


> I'm afraid, that CEOs of Vostok company has no much care of the factory and it's watch-production future. As I can see from the consumer's side there only several enthusiastic sellers like Meranom (I had a temptation to write one seller) which are interested in production of different models.
> 
> -=B=-


You clearly dont know how much Dmitry is involved in Vostok... Google it he is far from just a selle he is one of the Vostok bosses at the factory, actually the head designer of Vostok, probably why he enthusiastic, wink.
Chris


----------



## kpjimmy

kurt1962 said:


> I'm leaning towards mesh. Which make did you choose?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both eBay no ones I cut to fit. Not sure about brushed or polished yet. I'll decide when I get it next week.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

I have ordered a mesh just in case.

Assuming I will get it faster if order from UK and expecting it to be of same quality as wjean28 or watchgecko I ordered from timestrap.co.uk
Mesh Shark High Grade Silver 20/22/24mm
It does say highgrade etc..
https://timestrap.co.uk/collections/on-sale/products/mesh-shark-high-grade-pvd-20-22-24mm


----------



## synaptyx

#118 checking in from Fife, Scotland 










I haven't taken the bezel plastic off, yet. lol

Thanks again to the organisers. And thanks to Meranom for not giving af about foreign customs regulations and marking the thing down. My import duty layaway will now be spent on straps. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OKEAH

Cafe Latte said:


> ...he was banned but still mananged to join again AND buy a project watch which he sold to unsuspecting buyers for a huge profit with no warranty...


...after he posted that he will not buy the project watch because it is a mernanom product: Check out post #4 in this very thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737.html#post32181641


----------



## chirs1211

Well #4 arrive here with what seems to be the standard array of orange paint flecks under the crystal.
It's a cool piece though so huge congrats to the team who tirelessly toiled to bring it to us  same can't be said for the qc guy but hey no matter it's an easy fix 

As soon as i've cleaned it out i'll start thinking about straps 

Chris


----------



## les

OKEAH said:


> ...after he posted that he will not buy the project watch because it is a mernanom product: Check out post #4 in this very thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737.html#post32181641


I think you mean post 6?


----------



## taike

les said:


> I think you mean post 6?


this one:


amil said:


> I wanted to take part. but I saw it again
> meranom.


----------



## thewatchadude

Cafe Latte said:


> You clearly dont know how much Dmitry is involved in Vostok... Google it he is far from just a selle he is one of the Vostok bosses at the factory, actually the head designer of Vostok, probably why he enthusiastic, wink.
> Chris


Hi, I googled and didn't find any evidence. I remember an old thread in which a strange guy pretended something about this over pages before disappearing, but this didn't look as a clear proof.
Not that I have any reason to doubt it, nor that I have any special right to know anything about the life of this estimated person, but it would interesting to know whether this is actually true. So if you can refer me to any information in that regard I would appreciate.


----------



## hudson44

For any other Canadians waiting patiently, my watch arrived in Montreal today after a stint at Charles DeGaul.

Getting closer! 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Patski

hudson44 said:


> For any other Canadians waiting patiently, my watch arrived in Montreal today after a stint at Charles DeGaul.
> 
> Getting closer!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


I'm on the waiting list! If I'm lucky enough, I will be able to add one to my collection!


----------



## marcunha

thewatchadude said:


> Hi, I googled and didn't find any evidence. I remember an old thread in which a strange guy pretended something about this over pages before disappearing, but this didn't look as a clear proof.
> Not that I have any reason to doubt it, nor that I have any special right to know anything about the life of this estimated person, but it would interesting to know whether this is actually true. So if you can refer me to any information in that regard I would appreciate.


I found a video on youtube of a Dmitry on Vostok, don't have it here, i am on the phone.

Will put it here later, but I have no idea if that Dmitry is Meranom or not.

The video is quite educational tho

It covers the manufacturing process

Edit: found it


----------



## kurt1962

I ordered this one as an alternate to the mesh one on order.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

marcunha said:


> I found a video on youtube of a Dmitry on Vostok, don't have it here, i am on the phone.
> 
> Will put it here later, but I have no idea if that Dmitry is Meranom or not.
> 
> The video is quite educational tho
> 
> It covers the manufacturing process
> 
> Edit: found it


Actually he was a designer there. And he developed a lot of factory designs. Like a first edition of 1967, Vostok Amfibia Scuba etc.
After that he founded Meranom and continued with developing SE and LE versions co-op with Vostok inc.
I've translated this from the forum.watch.ru thread about new 1967 
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=4803294&postcount=3322
-=B=-


----------



## Rush

hudson44 said:


> For any other Canadians waiting patiently, my watch arrived in Montreal today after a stint at Charles DeGaul.
> 
> Getting closer!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Same here! And mine does not have to get out of the island


----------



## taike

marcunha said:


> ... I have no idea if that Dmitry is Meranom or not....


It is.
https://www.facebook.com/meranomdot....1073741857.109495199063164/1868628079816525/


----------



## Patski

Rush said:


> Same here! And mine does not have to get out of the island


Well, if I get one, it will need to go across Champlain Bridge


----------



## hudson44

Rush said:


> Same here! And mine does not have to get out of the island


Mine has to go one province to the left, but pending customs it'll be here next week.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

taike said:


> It is.
> https://www.facebook.com/meranomdot....1073741857.109495199063164/1868628079816525/


Yes, he is.
It probaby sounds pompous, but this Mearanom-Vostok cooperation is one of last frontiers of the Russian watch industry. I mean the others are based on some Myota Ronda Seiko etc movements. But Vostok Inc and Meranom are not. They are holding the line of Russian movements.

-=B=-


----------



## Adrian Jones

Hurrah mine has arrived in the uk attempted delivery yesterday,collected today by my wife. Love the look of the watch disappointed to find x1 orange spec of paint inside the glass and one white speck of something. (All cleaned out now ) No custom charges to the uk though. A big thank you to everyone involved in this project it is very much appreciated.


----------



## WilliamT1974

Looks like mine's @ JFK as of yesterday. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

mroatman said:


> The seller is well-known and fairly notorious around here. He's been banned from WUS, but used to post under the username "amil".
> 
> As for the quote in question, he just copied these item details from another listing. The guys sells a lot and always uses this disclaimer.


I'm intrigued Dash, Do you still buy stuff from him/her?
Is it still him and her?
I have always been amazed at the variety of stuff they offer.

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patski

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I'm intrigued Dash, Do you still buy stuff from him/her?
> Is it still him and her?
> I have always been amazed at the variety of stuff they offer.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


If I am correct, he is still in the eBay seller list as asap31?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Bandido said:


> Yes, he is.
> It probaby sounds pompous, but this Mearanom-Vostok cooperation is one of last frontiers of the Russian watch industry. I mean the others are based on some Myota Ronda Seiko etc movements. But Vostok Inc and Meranom are not. They are holding the line of Russian movements.
> 
> -=B=-


Bandido your English translation is improved immensely and is now better than me..and I'm British born.
Very informative posts about about our favourite supplier of Vostoks. I am not sure, personally, why I am interested in the Meranom setup, but If your happy to share any other interesting information I at least would appreciate it.

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Patski said:


> If I am correct, he is still in the eBay seller list as asap31?


Well I do not see any other indicators to prove it's anyone else.

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Bandido your English translation is improved immensely and is now better than me..and I'm British born.
> Very informative posts about about our favourite supplier of Vostoks. I am not sure, personally, why I am interested in the Meranom setup, but If your happy to share any other interesting information I at least would appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the compliment. I am happy to practice English here)))). 
I can not say that I am more conversant about Russian watch industry than the others. Anyway we all share the info and this is nice.

-=B=-


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Bandido said:


> Yes, he is.
> It probaby sounds pompous, but this Mearanom-Vostok cooperation is one of last frontiers of the Russian watch industry. I mean the others are based on some Myota Ronda Seiko etc movements. But Vostok Inc and Meranom are not. They are holding the line of Russian movements.
> 
> -=B=-


Don't forget Raketa, they too make Russian mechanical movements, fully in house.


----------



## Bandido

Yes they are. And im grateful for that.
But who else? Among several tens factories we have 2 fully in house producers. The others have passed through the bankruptcy, their CEOs have splitted the property to get their own one-time benefits. After that they just reassemble s...ty cases with cheapest movements without any innovative push. This situation is shameful. Anybody cares? Nope.

Speaking of Raketa.
IMHO there is such a big gap between their design and their price. Maybe be I'm too stupid to understand this design, but it is definitely not for me in most cases.


----------



## Bandido

Even the Vostok passed through this shame with bankruptcy and property splitter.

You can find all different "colours" of Vostok... Vostok time, Vostok Design, Vostok Inc etc.


----------



## thewatchadude

Looks like the list is no longer updated ? Understandable given where we are in the project. Nevertheless I registered in the waiting list a couple of days ago and would expect to be No.21. Very tiny hope but still hope...


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

thewatchadude said:


> Looks like the list is no longer updated ? Understandable given where we are in the project. Nevertheless I registered in the waiting list a couple of days ago and would expect to be No.21. Very tiny hope but still hope...


I'm sure you will find out next week with the "second great purge" on the horizon.

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Bandido said:


> Yes they are. And im grateful for that.
> But who else? Among several tens factories we have 2 fully in house producers. The others have passed through the bankruptcy, their CEOs have splitted the property to get their own one-time benefits. After that they just reassemble s...ty cases with cheapest movements without any innovative push. This situation is shameful. Anybody cares? Nope.
> 
> Speaking of Raketa.
> IMHO there is such a big gap between their design and their price. Maybe be I'm too stupid to understand this design, but it is definitely not for me in most cases.


Two in-house movement/clock/watch manufacturers is something to be proud of.
Japan only has two, albeit many sub-brands.
The UK has been associated with many of the largest advances in horology , to my understanding the last fully British pruduction watch was made in the 70s.
I know less than nothing of the U.S. industry however I'm quite certain that collapsed at a similar time.

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## les

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I'm sure you will find out next week with the "second great purge" on the horizon.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


Cut off for payment is Monday I understand so hopefully all of us who are hanging in there will find out on Tuesday if we have been lucky enough to secure one. I am at number 7 so I have my fingers crossed. All I would say is for admin to be pretty strict and no pay by Monday for those on the list who have not paid then the guillotine comes down. They have been given lots of notification and admin have been very fair with giving them more than enough time to pay.


----------



## mroatman

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I'm intrigued Dash, Do you still buy stuff from him/her?
> Is it still him and her?
> I have always been amazed at the variety of stuff they offer.





Patski said:


> If I am correct, he is still in the eBay seller list as asap31?


Yes, that's him (and Marina).

I have never bought anything from them out of principle. Why bother when there are so many other respectable sellers who are kind, easy to deal with, and passionate about what they do?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

mroatman said:


> Yes, that's him (and Marina).
> 
> I have never bought anything from them out of principle. Why bother when there are so many other respectable sellers who are kind, easy to deal with, and passionate about what they do?


By the sound of your answer you have made some type of communication with them I would guess. Not sure how we use these incon things but my feeling is this describes it best o|


----------



## kurt1962

My watches are shipped!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Confuse-a-cat said:


> By the sound of your answer you have made some type of communication with them I would guess. Not sure how we use these incon things but my feeling is this describes it best o|


One of our other mebers here might enlighten the situation as this seller has ruffled a few feathers with some of the guy's here.
But I can tell you one thing,don't try and barter a price with Marina,even though a listing states or best offer....cause as the saying goes,I wouldnae like to fight her for a pound.


----------



## kurt1962

Watches arrived in Russian Federation!! 1:00 PM local time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

joecool said:


> One of our other mebers here might enlighten the situation as this seller has ruffled a few feathers with some of the guy's here.
> But I can tell you one thing,don't try and barter a price with Marina,even though a listing states or best offer....cause as the saying goes,I wouldnae like to fight her for a pound.


Yes.....been there, done that and you're quite right, it wasn't pleasant.
Its unfortunate really, with a very different attitude they probably would much better off . 
Heaven help anyone who decided they like Russian watches and start their first Russian buying experience with Amil.

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinrich Faust

Bandido said:


> Yes they are. And im grateful for that.
> But who else? Among several tens factories we have 2 fully in house producers.


Penza is still there.
Molnija claims to restore the production of their own movements and there should be new models this autumn.
Zlatoust uses Vostok movements, but nevertheless, everything else including sapphire crystal is made in Russia, besides, they still produce their own movement for stopwatches.
You should read this topic, really  ??????????? ??????? ???????????? ? ?????? - ??????? ????? Watch.ru


----------



## Bandido

sorry, this was another offtopic
deleted


----------



## fallenmig

My Dad just picked up a package in the Post, I think is my watches. Too bad I had to work and can't take any pictures till later tonight.


----------



## cuthbert

Bandido said:


> Yes they are. And im grateful for that.
> But who else? Among several tens factories we have 2 fully in house producers. The others have passed through the bankruptcy, their CEOs have splitted the property to get their own one-time benefits. After that they just reassemble s...ty cases with cheapest movements without any innovative push. This situation is shameful. Anybody cares? Nope.
> 
> Speaking of Raketa.
> IMHO there is such a big gap between their design and their price. Maybe be I'm too stupid to understand this design, but it is definitely not for me in most cases.


Technochas still makes Elektronikas in Belarus, the case are made by Luch so 100% ex Soviet.

Raketa...IMO it's going to flop, it's just a pet project of an oligarch.


----------



## fallenmig

cuthbert said:


> Technochas still makes Elektronikas in Belarus, the case are made by Luch so 100% ex Soviet.
> 
> Raketa...IMO it's going to flop, it's just a pet project of an oligarch.


Umm, do you consider Vostok Europe is Russian? They used both Russian and Japanese movement.


----------



## cuthbert

fallenmig said:


> Umm, do you consider Vostok Europe is Russian?


No.


----------



## Zany4

New Raketa is just too expensive. I’ve heard the quality is good, but those prices can’t be justified for the actual movements and assembly. They are playing off nostalgia. I’d rather own an original of their many classic dial designs.


----------



## fallenmig

My watches arrived, strap has not arrive so no wrist shot.
I was freaked out when I see all those scratches on the bezel insert but it was actually a plastic cover, easily peeled with a needle.

I know is free shipping but this is too Eco for packaging, I am surprised they survived the ride.








One of the watch had orange specks inside crystal, going to get it blow later.















I put my green Neptune SE side by side, lume shot included.















Overall I am really happy they are in my collection, after 2 years of waiting these babies will sure bring memories when I get old.

Thanks so much for the committee and everyone's effort to make this work. Time for more strap hunting.


----------



## mariomart

This feels wrong to say in some way, but I'm passionately waiting for those non-payees to be ripped from the list on the 23rd and those of us with real passion to have our moment 

The only downside is that being in Australia means that the 23rd drags on for nearly 48 hours as we wait for those damn backward parts of the world to play catch up o| 

:-d


----------



## Patski

Hehe, I'm waiting patiently as well!


----------



## schieper

Mine (nr 15) is still not ready yet :-( 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## fallenmig

Hopefully Meranom recon the issue with orange specks in the crystal and get them fixed before sending the rest out, for those who still waits their watch to be send, good luck.


----------



## OKEAH

Comrades, if your watch does not contain orange specks it is defective and should be sent back to Chistopol for respecking. What causes lack of specks is a matter of speck-ulation.


----------



## marty8urbaby

Is there still any possibility to get on this boat or is it too late to get one? Just found this and the watch looks great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962

OKEAH said:


> Comrades, if your watch does not contain orange specks it is defective and should be sent back to Chistopol for respecking. What causes lack of specks is a matter of speck-ulation.


Perhaps you could speck-ulate on the issue of improper speckulation?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

marty8urbaby said:


> Is there still any possibility to get on this boat or is it too late to get one? Just found this and the watch looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is always reasonable to load the gun, but who knows if this gun will shoot.

-=B=-


----------



## chirs1211

Well stripped and managed to get all the orange specks out so it's wearable now, but i was pretty unhappy when i found scratches on the inside of the crystal, have to take it apart again to polish these out at some point now  

It's a real shame there are so many QC issues on these, one can only assume that Vostoks/Meranoms interest in this project and it's customers is sorely lacking, which is somewhat disrespectful i think to the team who put so much hard work into this project.
You wouldn't find this on any other brand or project, or any other production Vostok for that matter.

Ok rant over .


Chris


----------



## pechamuha

marty8urbaby said:


> Is there still any possibility to get on this boat or is it too late to get one? Just found this and the watch looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Register and wait for the great purge

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

Regarding the QC or lack thereof, I wonder if the issue is that the watches looked fine after assembly and the paint is flaking off in transit... and any minute now Dimitry will chime in and at least acknowledge this issue. 

As for the speck jokes, please knock it off! Some of us are still waiting for our watch and find the teasing to be very disre-speck-tful!!!


----------



## fallenmig

rothko said:


> Regarding the QC or lack thereof, I wonder if the issue is that the watches looked fine after assembly and the paint is flaking off in transit... and any minute now Dimitry will chime in and at least acknowledge this issue.
> 
> As for the speck jokes, please knock it off! Some of us are still waiting for our watch and find the teasing to be very disre-speck-tful!!!


I'd suspect it was flaked during transit. If they did proper QC after assembly.


----------



## OKEAH

rothko said:


> ...
> As for the speck jokes, please knock it off! Some of us are still waiting for our watch and find the teasing to be very disre-speck-tful!!!


With all due re-speck-t Comrade rothko, I am near the bottom of the waiting list to the waiting list, and am waiting just to see if I even get to ex-speck-t a watch. You will get your watch, but I may end up with just specks from some luckier comrade's watch!


----------



## CMA22inc

fallenmig said:


> I'd suspect it was flaked during transit. If they did proper QC after assembly.


I agree and the economy packaging is not helping this situation. My guess is they are getting banged around pretty hard in shipping an thus the flaking. No way anyone let these get through QC like that.


----------



## johannthechickenman

Hi i'm number 15 on the wait list, I turn 14 tomorrow and I hope i can still get a watch.
My dad's watch is in transit if I get one we will have matching watches.
I still am interested in buying this watch I'm going to use my Christmas and birthday money plus the money I earned shoveling snow this winter!

Johann


----------



## mariomart

johannthechickenman said:


> Hi i'm number 15 on the wait list, I turn 14 tomorrow and I hope i can still get a watch.
> My dad's watch is in transit if I get one we will have matching watches.
> I still am interested in buying this watch I'm going to use my Christmas and birthday money plus the money I earned shoveling snow this winter!
> 
> Johann


Looks like you are in luck Johann 

I just checked the list and it appears that there are 18 names with the word "Purge" beside them and the cut off point on the wait list now has a red line drawn after number 18


----------



## johannthechickenman

mariomart said:


> Looks like you are in luck Johann
> 
> I just checked the list and it appears that there are 18 names with the word "Purge" beside them and the cut off point on the wait list now has a red line drawn after number 18


Thanks!
I'm super excited!


----------



## Patski

Oh well, I'm too far at 20... I guess I will see if project 2018 interest me!


----------



## mariomart

Patski said:


> Oh well, I'm too far at 20... I guess I will see if project 2018 interest me!


Don't give in quite yet, there are still those who haven't paid because their watch hasn't been completed yet. There is a possibility that some of those may not pay and their watch becomes available, also a possibility that some people on the wait list may change their mind and cancel/not pay. It's not over until the last one leave the hen house


----------



## Patski

Oh! I don't give up! It's kinda sad that a person actually got his and posted it straight on Ebay... I will keep my fingers crossed until the end!


----------



## chirs1211

CMA22inc said:


> I agree and the economy packaging is not helping this situation. My guess is they are getting banged around pretty hard in shipping an thus the flaking. No way anyone let these get through QC like that.


I agree with this, they are very likely being bounced around a lot though it still shouldn't happen, paint still should not be coming off. All this however still does not explain the scratches on the inside of the crystal &#55357;&#56863;

Chris


----------



## YanKristian

hello, 
so when we are one of the happy to have flipped the other side of the red line the next step is to wait to have a number?


----------



## thewatchadude

Recoil said:


> Yes, there are. If members read & replied to the numerous committee pm's/emails that were sent there wouldn't be any delays.
> 
> On *Monday 23rd April @ 21:00 GMT* all non-paying members whose watch is currently ready for shipping will be removed from the list.
> 
> Members from the waitlist will be offered the watch instead and a pm/email will be sent to them advising them of an offer.


Those on the waiting list will still have to wait a few hours.
As of this morning, out of the main list 18 unpaid are mentioned as "purge" and 3 are without comment. I'm number 21 on the list. Still alive though not kicking much...


----------



## Filski

To my amazement this morning, checked the list and it looked like the line has shifted! After looking at the comments it appears that I am one of the lucky ones to potentially get hold of the watch! Is there any advice on how to proceed, do I hold fire on paying Meranom until I am told and confirmed or do I go ahead and pay?


----------



## mariomart

Filski said:


> To my amazement this morning, checked the list and it looked like the line has shifted! After looking at the comments it appears that I am one of the lucky ones to potentially get hold of the watch! Is there any advice on how to proceed, do I hold fire on paying Meranom until I am told and confirmed or do I go ahead and pay?


Wait until you receive an offer to purchase via the forum PM system from member Recoil. Reply to the PM that you accept the offer. Details should be in the message, if not then click on this link https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737-50.html#post45670833 which will give you final details. Sometimes it can be a little bit of time between accepting the offer and being able to pay whilst things get updated.

Fingers crossed for all those on the wait list, but it would also be nice to see Dmitry at Meranom finally receive his payment and finalisation of the project for his patient efforts and support.


----------



## Bandido

Cheers! I've payed for #109!

-=B=-


----------



## mariomart

Bandido said:


> Cheers! I've payed for #109!
> 
> -=B=-


Congrats Bandido :-!


----------



## thewatchadude

I moved up one rank in the wait list but the cut off line has moved up three ranks meanwhile...
Quite a funny game to monitor the progresses today!
But I fear this will not be a very productive day for me and my employer...


----------



## les

All waiting patiently for tomorrow for the PM requesting payment. I am not a number but I am number 6.


----------



## pechamuha

I am currently waiting at no 5. Pretty high chance of getting the watch.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Now......Just don't sell it.......Well done and congratulations.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Ahh ..oldies but goldies.... I use that statement every time I visit the motor registry .

Where did you get the badge Les?


----------



## les

The count down begins, plenty of purges against names so fingers crossed.


----------



## les

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Ahh ..oldies but goldies.... I use that statement every time I visit the motor registry .
> 
> Where did you get the badge Les?


Pinched it off, Google David. I don't actually own one.


----------



## mibby

Here it is, on a Super Oyster bracelet:


----------



## Patski

Outch! I dropped to 19...but the line dropped to 15!


----------



## kurt1962

It is very discouraging to see all the QC issues on the watch. I have never cracked open my current Amphibia. Does the stem remove with a push tab release or screw? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

kurt1962 said:


> It is very discouraging to see all the QC issues on the watch. I have never cracked open my current Amphibia. Does the stem remove with a push tab release or screw? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Off to bed so cant link pic but near the stem there is an obvious button. I use a tooth pick to press it and the stem comes right out. Press it also to reinstall and it is often needed to use tweeters to pull the stem towards the movement afterwards till it clicks into place or it often wont lock in.
Chris


----------



## kurt1962

Cafe Latte said:


> Off to bed so cant link pic but near the stem there is an obvious button. I use a tooth pick to press it and the stem comes right out. Press it also to reinstall and it is often needed to use tweeters to pull the stem towards the movement afterwards till it clicks into place or it often wont lock in.
> Chris


Thank you Chris.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallenmig

mibby said:


> Here it is, on a Super Oyster bracelet:


Great band, welcome to join the speck clan.


----------



## rothko

So.... after 10 days of processing mine got out of Russia to France, but that is the last update dated April 14. Now it's maybe sitting in France for the last 9 days or (hopefully) that's where the tracking ends and it's en route to Canada? Fellow Canucks, did any of yours have tracking all the way through to Canada Post receiving and handling it?

EDIT: I just saw Fallenmig's post about the same question. Not quite time to panic.... yet.... :think:


----------



## fallenmig

rothko said:


> So.... after 10 days of processing mine got out of Russia to France, but that is the last update dated April 14. Now it's maybe sitting in France for the last 9 days or (hopefully) that's where the tracking ends and it's en route to Canada? Fellow Canucks, did any of yours have tracking all the way through to Canada Post receiving and handling it?
> 
> EDIT: I just saw Fallenmig's post about the same question. Not quite time to panic.... yet.... :think:


Don't worry, it shows is DELIVERED in France, but actually it was handed to Canada Post and I got it on Saturday.

Edit: No further tracking info on Canada Post site, all you see is it was DELIVERED in France.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

rothko said:


> So.... after 10 days of processing mine got out of Russia to France, but that is the last update dated April 14. Now it's maybe sitting in France for the last 9 days or (hopefully) that's where the tracking ends and it's en route to Canada? Fellow Canucks, did any of yours have tracking all the way through to Canada Post receiving and handling it?
> 
> EDIT: I just saw Fallenmig's post about the same question. Not quite time to panic.... yet.... :think:


Mine was without tracking movement for about that long and was delivered to me without any further updates. It should get to you soon.


----------



## Astute-C

My tracking says mine was in Latvia 9 days ago! No further information. Never had a Meranom watch go via Latvia before. What's going on?


----------



## DJW GB

Astute-C said:


> My tracking says mine was in Latvia 9 days ago! No further information. Never had a Meranom watch go via Latvia before. What's going on?


My last 2 watches came that way . Check your tracking number regularly with Royal mail now ( clicking on the journey so far ) and about 2 days you will have it as soon as it's at Heathrow . ( Unless it's a weekend )

Billy super duper


----------



## mroatman

Guys, relax ?

Don't we go through this shipping/tracking crisis with every watch? How many of you have _actually_ had a Meranom watch go permanently missing?

Deep breath...


----------



## DJW GB

I've never had any go missing , just saying were to look.

Billy super duper


----------



## 2415b

After all, isn't it is part of the charm (not really) everyone knows that it will take somewhere between two weeks and two months LOL. They are just making sure all watches have the proper amount of orange paint chips before shipping. 



mroatman said:


> Guys, relax 
> 
> Don't we go through this shipping/tracking crisis with every watch? How many of you have _actually_ had a Meranom watch go permanently missing?
> 
> Deep breath...


----------



## Bandido

Just a reminder.
Do not forget to suffer
;-)

-=B=-


----------



## gak

My package is stopped for custom/security, I hope there are no suspicious orange particles detected to cause any further delay apart from toll which I need to pay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962

Bandido said:


> Just a reminder.
> Do not forget to suffer
> ;-)
> 
> -=B=-


It builds character.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

kurt1962 said:


> It builds character.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a sarcasm from my side and you've completed the picture))))

-=B=-


----------



## Dr.Z

Just received the Laika project watch. It was shipped through the usual channels. My Slava ended up in France with the other Canuck watches(never seen that before). I'm in BC so I'll be getting the watch later than those in the east. Iv'e never had Canada post tracking, always buy from Meranom, never lost a watch and never paid duty! Not worried. Always takes a month give or take a week.

Still, with this one the tension is mounting............


----------



## kurt1962

Update!! My watches are in Kazanskij. (I don’t know where that is.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148

kurt1962 said:


> Update!! My watches are in Kazanskij. (I don't know where that is.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.google.com/maps/place/K...fcb77b9b5ad8c65!8m2!3d55.8304307!4d49.0660806

Kasan , just up the road from Chistopol afaik 

Next stop Moscow, or St. Petes.


----------



## Heinrich Faust

It can also be Kazanskij Vokzal - Kazan Railway Station in Moscow


----------



## kurt1962

Bandido said:


> It was a sarcasm from my side and you've completed the picture))))
> 
> -=B=-




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

kurt1962 said:


> Update!! My watches are in Kazanskij. (I don't know where that is.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Capital of the The Republic of Tatarastan, so very near to its birth place couple of hours drive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallenmig

Guys, any one here have a broomstick wrist (5.75") like me? I had a hard time finding a nice XS leather strap.

Currently I am wearing my OKEAH with a XS strap from buran01-uhrenhandel on ebay that is 95mm/70mm. (Most of the stock XS strap are either 115/75 XS, that's still too long).

My budget would be $100 CAD, whether stock or custom made I am open to options. Looking for Black with orange stitching or something that matches the theme of this project watch. PM me if you have any source or info, I am using a mesh cut to size at the moment but is not as comfy as good old leather.


----------



## les

Just checked the list and it seems there has been a lot of activity over the last few hours. I am now number one so if a watch becomes available I believe I will get the next offer, fingers crossed and standing by.


----------



## Patski

les said:


> Just checked the list and it seems there has been a lot of activity over the last few hours. I am now number one so if a watch becomes available I believe I will get the next offer, fingers crossed and standing by.


Yup! You are good to go! #93 I think!

Congratulation!


----------



## les

Patski said:


> Yup! You are good to go! #93 I think!
> 
> Congratulation!


Thanks but not quite there yet as I am still waiting for the nod and PM, maybe tomorrow now, we shall see.


----------



## Cafe Latte

mroatman said:


> Guys, relax 
> 
> Don't we go through this shipping/tracking crisis with every watch? How many of you have _actually_ had a Meranom watch go permanently missing?
> 
> Deep breath...


Every watch I have ordered from Meranom tracks till it leaves Russia then nothing till it arrives in my PO Box. I tried seeing if Aus post tracks it and nothing there either so now I just wait and dont even check the tracking..
Chris


----------



## Recoil

*UPDATE *23/04/18

The purge II is now complete.

16 members were moved from the waitlist and have been sent a pm.

Regards,
Recoil
on behalf of the committee


----------



## Patski

Thanks Recoil! Hopefully those watches will find a good home, and Dmitry will get paid!


----------



## mariomart

Thank you Recoil


----------



## johannthechickenman

Thanks recoil I'm number 223 and today is the 23rd and it's my birthday, I just got off the wait list and really excited!

Johann


----------



## Di3gors

I'm in , waiting for meranom for pay the watch

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil

bump..



Recoil said:


> *ATTENTION *(March 30th)
> 
> After two years it's finally time to get our watches.
> 
> Using the link below everybody on the registration list can pay for their watch now but only those numbers marked red will be shipped first.
> 
> To purchase your watch please follow the steps:
> 
> *1.* First, log into your account on Meranom
> 
> *2.* Then click on this link - https://meranom.com/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150b01.html
> 
> *3.* Select the number of watches you have ordered (1, 2, 3, etc)
> 
> *4.* In the comments box that will appear when you are checking out, state your watch number(s). This is very important (please check the registration list to confirm your number)
> 
> *5.* Please post here when you have paid.
> 
> There are some members where their watch number is ready to ship but they either do not have an account with Meranom or their email address that was provided to the committee is not registered with Meranom.
> 
> Regards,
> Recoil
> on behalf of the committee


----------



## xarby

it's here.!!

It is very nice,

thank you all for making this watch possible.



















next to a good friend, the telephonisky by fororelojero.


----------



## OrangeOrange

I am logged into my account and I can't see the product. I clicked the link and it says product not found.


----------



## mariomart

OrangeOrange said:


> I can't see the product. I clicked the link and it says product not found.


Don't freak out, it can take up to 12 hours for the Meranom site to be updated. Dmitry needs to sleep too you know ;-)


----------



## kpjimmy

OrangeOrange said:


> I am logged into my account and I can't see the product. I clicked the link and it says product not found.


Also make sure you are using the same email address you used when you first registered for the project and that matches your login to the meranom's site.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeOrange

Yeah, I'm not too sure about the emails, I might have put a different one. I'll wait until for tomorrow for the stuff to be updated then.


----------



## randb

I think a 670 case would look good.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtejera

Fluco on Amazon.... Black with orange stitches.


----------



## alkaline

Any info for 10 not in red ?


----------



## milligan

I think I am good to pay, however when I click on the link it logs onto my Meranom account but says product not found. I was assigned 224 in green. Am i good to go or do i need to wait ?


----------



## OrangeOrange

You probably need to wait. Meranom has to update the email list or whatever and it's only about 8 am in Moscow right now.


----------



## mariomart

#71 Paid for :-!

Oh what a happy day 

Thank you to the committee for all your efforts.

Now the wait begins again ;-)


----------



## pechamuha

No 73 paid. 

Now let's see how long it will take to reach India


----------



## OKEAH

johannthechickenman said:


> Thanks recoil I'm number 223 and today is the 23rd and it's my birthday, I just got off the wait list and really excited!
> 
> Johann


Happy birthday Comrade johannthechickenman, enjoy the watch and the forum!


----------



## Bandido

OKEAH said:


> Happy birthday Comrade johannthechickenman, enjoy the watch and the forum!


Also it was my father's birthday on 23rd ))))

-=B=-


----------



## taike

Bandido said:


> It was my father's birthday on 23rd ))))
> 
> -=B=-


he's only 14. how can he be your father?


----------



## BowTiger

Anyone else have any issues with tracking shipment? My shipping status hasn't updated in over 8 days

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OKEAH

#718 payed for.


----------



## scott59

BowTiger said:


> Anyone else have any issues with tracking shipment? My shipping status hasn't updated in over 8 days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I don't know if that's an issue, if you are in the United States. My experience was a similarly lengthy period of no tracking info. between leaving Moscow and arriving in New York.


----------



## Bandido

taike said:


> he's only 14. how can he be your father?


Sorry))) My father is 63 and his birthday was on 23 of April. I've just mentioned this fact because coincidentally my promotion to main list of the project happened yesterday, on 23 of April..

-=B=-


----------



## Bandido

BowTiger said:


> Anyone else have any issues with tracking shipment? My shipping status hasn't updated in over 8 days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Do you use some tracking aggregators like greposylka.ru?
Or you only use official post office tracking system?
It can be useful to try some aggregator.

-=B=-


----------



## mariomart

OKEAH said:


> #718 payed for.


Are you sure it's not #218? lol


----------



## YanKristian

#217 paid


----------



## BowTiger

Bandido said:


> Do you use some tracking aggregators like greposylka.ru?
> Or you only use official post office tracking system?
> It can be useful to try some aggregator.
> 
> -=B=-


Both. I've had other watches shipped from Russia to the US and none had this big of a gap in tracking before which is why I am a little concerned.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OKEAH

mariomart said:


> Are you sure it's not #218? lol


The funny thing is I was completely sober when I did this! Thanks Comrade


----------



## Filski

Hmm, I am having trouble seeing or paying for my watch, its not there.


----------



## OKEAH

#218 payed for.

not so premature senility:


OKEAH said:


> #718 payed for.


or as a friend says, IMMATURE senility


----------



## mariomart

OKEAH said:


> The funny thing is I was completely sober ......


There's your problem ;-)


----------



## Filski

Oh I think I made a booboo, I thought my email was registered for when I have ordered my black sea and reef watches but apparently it did not register, I have sent an email directly to Meranom to resolve the issue and see if it would be possible to attach the postage to my initial order. Hopefully can pay for the watch then. will keep the forum updated.


----------



## Chascomm

BowTiger said:


> Anyone else have any issues with tracking shipment? My shipping status hasn't updated in over 8 days


May I humbly suggest that you update your forum profile to show your location. That way when you ask a geographically-specific question, it will be easier for other members to give a meaningful answer.


----------



## les

77 Paid
After much banging of head, gnashing of teeth, swearing and kicking the cat, I finally managed to pay for my watch.


----------



## BowTiger

Chascomm said:


> May I humbly suggest that you update your forum profile to show your location. That way when you ask a geographically-specific question, it will be easier for other members to give a meaningful answer.


I'll fix that when I'm able. I thought I had it on there. I am in the US.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mibby

fallenmig said:


> Great band, welcome to join the speck clan.


LOL, I thought the stray flecks of paint and lumpy, mis-shapen lume plots were authentic, Soviet-era touches!


----------



## les

Can I make 2 suggestions which would help us warchuseek numpties?

1/ I wasn't aware you actually had to join Meranmon and create an account. Might sound daft but I never saw any suggestion about such.
2/ Could the payment details be put in the very first post on the thread as it would make finding it so much easier.
Like I say I am a new numpty on here so if the above has been covered in some way I have missed (always more than possible) please forgive my numptiness. 
Now the waiting begins for my watch to be confirmed as dispatched and ultimately it's arrival.


----------



## pechamuha

les said:


> Can I make 2 suggestions which would help us warchuseek numpties?
> 
> 1/ I wasn't aware you actually had to join Meranmon and create an account. Might sound daft but I never saw any suggestion about such.
> 2/ Could the payment details be put in the very first post on the thread as it would make finding it so much easier.
> Like I say I am a new numpty on here so if the above has been covered in some way I have missed (always more than possible) please forgive my numptiness.
> Now the waiting begins for my watch to be confirmed as dispatched and ultimately it's arrival.


See below post by Recoil where he clearly mentioned that we have to login to our meranom account.
This post Link is there in spreadsheet too.



Recoil said:


> After two years it's finally time to get our watches.
> 
> Using the link below everybody on the registration list can pay for their watch now but only those numbers marked red will be shipped first.
> 
> To purchase your watch please follow the steps:
> 
> *1.* First, log into your account on Meranom
> 
> *2.* Then click on this link - https://meranom.com/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150b01.html
> 
> *3.* Select the number of watches you have ordered (1, 2, 3, etc)
> 
> *4.* In the comments box that will appear when you are checking out, state your watch number(s). This is very important (please check the registration list to confirm your number)
> 
> *5.* Please post here when you have paid.
> 
> There are some members where their watch number is ready to ship but they either do not have an account with Meranom or their email address that was provided to the committee is not registered with Meranom.
> 
> Regards,
> Recoil
> on behalf of the committee


----------



## Filski

les said:


> Can I make 2 suggestions which would help us warchuseek numpties?
> 
> 1/ I wasn't aware you actually had to join Meranmon and create an account. Might sound daft but I never saw any suggestion about such.
> 2/ Could the payment details be put in the very first post on the thread as it would make finding it so much easier.
> Like I say I am a new numpty on here so if the above has been covered in some way I have missed (always more than possible) please forgive my numptiness.
> Now the waiting begins for my watch to be confirmed as dispatched and ultimately it's arrival.


Sir I feel your pain, I thought I was registered with Meranom but wasn't however, everything was smooth sailing once got in touch with him directly. also the PM that Recoil sends out contains the link to takes you to payment instructions!


----------



## Filski

Also #189 PAID


----------



## Patski

I think I'm crying a little inside! Today, I will wear my black Seiko in protest!


----------



## mihaixp

It's finally here (no specks  )

Thanks again to the team for making this possible.








Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

BowTiger said:


> Both. I've had other watches shipped from Russia to the US and none had this big of a gap in tracking before which is why I am a little concerned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have never had tracking after it left Russia stop worrying and wait..
Chris


----------



## mroatman

Cafe Latte said:


> stop worrying and wait...
> Chris


I wish there was a way WUS could set up an auto-reply such that, whenever someone expressed concern over their package within the first 60 days of it being mailed, this message would pop up 😂


----------



## les

Mrutyunjaya Gadanayak said:


> See below post by Recoil where he clearly mentioned that we have to login to our meranom account.
> This post Link is there in spreadsheet too.


Yes, I am aware of that now but wasn't initially. Usually, well at least in the other forums I am on they do tell you, you need to create an account if you haven't already done so. then follow up with how to order. I did exchange a few PMs with Recoil and he was very helpful and thanks him. I do seem to have a few problems for some reason at times on here EG posts are often not in time posted order going from a post posted one hour with the next sometime prior to that post so out of synched timed order. Maybe that is a settings thing or just the way the site is set up I don't know but it's not like other similar sites I am on as they are all in time order, with the newest last in the thread etc etc. I am thankful for the help I have received from the members on here.


----------



## mrwomble

mihaixp said:


> It's finally here (no specks  )
> 
> Thanks again to the team for making this possible.
> View attachment 13085075
> 
> 
> Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


No specks? Send it back! You've been cheated! :-d


----------



## pechamuha

les said:


> Yes, I am aware of that now but wasn't initially. Usually, well at least in the other forums I am on they do tell you, you need to create an account if you haven't already done so. then follow up with how to order. I did exchange a few PMs with Recoil and he was very helpful and thanks him. I do seem to have a few problems for some reason at times on here EG posts are often not in time posted order going from a post posted one hour with the next sometime prior to that post so out of synched timed order. Maybe that is a settings thing or just the way the site is set up I don't know but it's not like other similar sites I am on as they are all in time order, with the newest last in the thread etc etc. I am thankful for the help I have received from the members on here.


No-worries as long as we can pay and get our watch
I paid today and mine is already shipped. Good work Meranom:-d


----------



## OKEAH

double post sorry


----------



## OKEAH

Shipped! My #218 is shipped! It will arrive by TU-144 in less than an hour in Athens, then by Ekranoplan (I hope Lun and not Orlyonok, it's faster and has rockets) in the island in less than 3 hours, then by Lada Niva (the UAZ is broken) to my secret mountain base on the island. Well, who knows how long that will take, too many goats off road! The wait, the wait! 


Comrades, in anticipation of arrival, I propose we name this watch the Chistopol Speck-i-matic, for obvious reasons.
(named after the Glasshutte Spezimatic famous East German watch).




mibby said:


> LOL, I thought the stray flecks of paint and lumpy, mis-shapen lume plots were authentic, Soviet-era touches!



I am also happy that this watch project is in many ways very Soviet:


1) It was managed by Central Committee,


2) according to a 5 year plan (for a 1 year project)


3) it will soon only available in the black market (eeee-bay) and one will need to pay in dollars to get it at twice the official price.


4) Has specks, lumps and other imperfections (I am a little worried that the quality of the lume is actually too high to be faithful to the original)


4) no strap (Soviet style)


5) almost no packaging, as BOCTOK is so tough that it does not need packaging for shipping


7)Soviet designed BOCTOK mechanism, case, crown, caseback and acrylic crystal in a true compressor system


8) orange specks courtesy of another great Socialist Power!

Joking aside, thanks to the Comrades of the Committee and Meranom who made this possible, I look foward to opening the diver hatch on the Akula with the watch on my wrist


----------



## joecool

mariomart said:


> #71 Paid for :-!
> 
> Oh what a happy day
> 
> Thank you to the committee for all your efforts.
> 
> Now the wait begins again ;-)


Well it saves me £30


----------



## gak

joecool said:


> Well it saves me £30


How?

Oh just remembered 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johannthechickenman

Just paid for my watch number 223, Thanks everyone for helping me get this watch!
Now my dad and I will have matching watches!

Johann


----------



## synaptyx

Made for mesh. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

synaptyx said:


> Made for mesh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like mesh is the only option here...

-=B=-


----------



## milligan

Number 224 paid !!!


----------



## thewatchadude

johannthechickenman said:


> Just paid for my watch number 223, Thanks everyone for helping me get this watch!
> Now my dad and I will have matching watches!
> 
> Johann


Congrats to father & son!

Funny thing is that in a couple of years from now you will hate this watch right because it matches your father's. When that time has come, just remember me 
(NB. all watches now allocated and I'm still No.4 on the wait list...)


----------



## gak

thewatchadude said:


> Congrats to father & son!
> 
> Funny thing is that in a couple of years from now you will hate this watch right because it matches your father's. When that time has come, just remember me
> (NB. all watches now allocated and I'm still No.4 on the wait list...)


And if that happens, remember to pack it safely and stash it for 10 years and remember me when you open it again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OKEAH

Patski said:


> I think I'm crying a little inside! Today, I will wear my black Seiko in protest!


Wristshot, Comrade! Make the protest count!

Do not despair yet, I have a feeling that it is not over yet and the cutoff line may possibly still drop down. Not all have payed.


----------



## Patski

OKEAH said:


> Wristshot, Comrade! Make the protest count!
> 
> Do not despair yet, I have a feeling that it is not over yet and the cutoff line may possibly still drop down. Not all have payed.


Haha! Actually I went with the French revolution! Yema Paris chronograph


----------



## Vodalex




----------



## fallenmig

synaptyx said:


> Made for mesh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great with mesh, I had exact same mesh band, thick mesh really suits this beefy chunk of steel.


----------



## kurt1962

synaptyx said:


> Made for mesh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you comment on what brand strap this is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## les

How about a black shark mesh strap? I am thinking possibly this one.


----------



## fallenmig

les said:


> How about a black shark mesh strap? I am thinking possibly this one.


I think a brushed mesh or brushed super engineer bracelet will fit better as the case isn't black DLC.


----------



## superxgear

This is watch from forum Watch.ru. Similar to our project watch. And very same results on ebay.


----------



## guspech750

tamtkpp said:


> Same situation applies to me. Orange paint lose inside the watch. Quite a few big paint lose inside. No doubt the design is beautiful, but how can we accept this? It's a new watch, isn"t it ?
> 
> Luckily my bezel insert is fine.
> So what can I do now


Sell it to meeeeee  LOLzzzzz

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

les said:


> How about a black shark mesh strap? I am thinking possibly this one.


Not the best photo , but you get the idea.


----------



## Cafe Latte

guspech750 said:


> Sell it to meeeeee  LOLzzzzz
> 
> Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


All the bezel inserts are fine some did not remove the plastic protector as it is hard to see so they thought the marks on the plastic protector was actually marks on the bezel..
Chris


----------



## fallenmig

Cafe Latte said:


> All the bezel inserts are fine some did not remove the plastic protector as it is hard to see so they thought the marks on the plastic protector was actually marks on the bezel..
> Chris


Indeed very hard to see, first it freaked me out but then I noticed a very small bubble on bezel and I poked it with a needle to find out.


----------



## OrangeOrange

I just paid for the watch.


----------



## Chascomm

les said:


> Can I make 2 suggestions which would help us warchuseek numpties?
> 
> 1/ I wasn't aware you actually had to join Meranmon and create an account. Might sound daft but I never saw any suggestion about such.
> 2/ Could the payment details be put in the very first post on the thread as it would make finding it so much easier.
> Like I say I am a new numpty on here so if the above has been covered in some way I have missed (always more than possible) please forgive my numptiness.
> Now the waiting begins for my watch to be confirmed as dispatched and ultimately it's arrival.


This is a perfect illustration of why the next project will be run in its own dedicated sub-forum, with a separate thread for each stage of the project including one thread strictly for FAQs, just the way the other forums do it.


----------



## mariomart

Shipped ... Yeah baby :-!


----------



## les

fallenmig said:


> I think a brushed mesh or brushed super engineer bracelet will fit better as the case isn't black DLC.
> 
> View attachment 13086887


Possibly but you can buy a gunmetal version. I think I will wait till my watch arrives and have just had notification it has been posted. Let's see how long it takes to get to me in the UK.


----------



## Arvac

#235 received. No issues. Thanks again!



©


----------



## les

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Not the best photo , but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 13087167


The black mesh matches the black bezel quite well and makes a change from the same same SS ones.


----------



## Recoil

The last 10 watches are now ready for shipping. All 250 watches are now marked red.


----------



## synaptyx

kurt1962 said:


> Can you comment on what brand strap this is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Generic eBay shark mesh with removable links. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini

Received mine today. I am very happy of what I see. Thank you for all this good work.

However the package was really with minimal protection. I have been lucky the watch arrived in Madagascar undamaged and in perfect good shape.


----------



## schieper

Recoil said:


> The last 10 watches are now ready for shipping. All 250 watches are now marked red.


YEEHAAA COWBOY. Will pay tonight. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

tinitini said:


> Received mine today. I am very happy of what I see. Thank you for all this good work.
> 
> However the package was really with minimal protection. I have been lucky the watch arrived in Madagascar undamaged and in perfect good shape.


For the record, we asked for a small cardboard box....


----------



## tinitini

cuthbert said:


> For the record, we asked for a small cardboard box....


Well, it would have been probably better for our peace of mind. But this big blob of bubble wrap have been actually quite efficient at protecting my watch, as it arrived in a total pristine state while I am sure the handling must have been as rough as usual (if I have to believe the state of some hard card boxes I sometime receive from europe)

Anyway, I just put the watch on a silicone strap a few minutes ago, and I am really delighted with the result. It was totally worth the long wait


----------



## Bandido

tinitini said:


> Well, it would have been probably better for our peace of mind. But this big blob of bubble wrap have been actually quite efficient at protecting my watch, as it arrived in a total pristine state while I am sure the handling must have been as rough as usual (if I have to believe the state of some hard card boxes I sometime receive from europe)
> 
> Anyway, I just put the watch on a silicone strap a few minutes ago, and I am really delighted with the result. It was totally worth the long wait


Any pics, or so?

-=B=-


----------



## ghemml

My shipping is a nightmare.... *sigh*


----------



## taike

ghemml said:


> My shipping is a nightmare.... *sigh*


a bit early for that to be the case, but please elaborate


----------



## ghemml

taike said:


> a bit early for that to be the case, but please elaborate


Posted on the 11th April....










Items stated delivered to my country at Singapore Post:










But checking with the tracking number locally gives status not found.

Spend hours on the phone and my local postal confirmed this items is not with them.

*PS: Please don't sugar coat the efficiency for RU postal. Some countries get them delivered fast and some ultra slow.


----------



## mroatman

ghemml said:


> Some countries get them delivered fast and some ultra slow.


Yes, true, so I'm unsure why you are worried when your item was posted just two weeks ago. I've ordered literally hundreds of packages from Russia, and none has arrived in two weeks' time. Customs inspection alone usually takes longer than that.

I suggest you wait a full eight (8) weeks before worrying about whether an item is lost or stolen. International parcel delivery involves many, many moving parts, most of which are not reflected via rudimentary online tracking software or known to low-level postal workers viewing similar software on their work desktops.

I'll refer you to post 2575:



Cafe Latte said:


> I have never had tracking after it left Russia stop worrying and wait..
> Chris


----------



## tinitini

Bandido said:


> Any pics, or so?
> 
> -=B=-


Sure ! Here are a couple of pics :


----------



## Bandido

tinitini said:


> Sure ! Here are a couple of pics :


This was nice))))
Thanks!

-=B=-


----------



## Bandido

Comparing the pics, I should say, that I will put my watches on a fat mesh.
Crossing fingers and waiting for the parcel.

-=B=-


----------



## schieper

Sorry friends on the waiting list but nr 15 is payed 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962

They’re moving around!! Should be out of Russia soon.


2018-04-26 10:17
MR LC Vnukovo , Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки

2018-04-25 02:27
Kazanskij LPC , Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки

2018-04-24 09:36
Kazanskij LPC Cex Posy`lok , Processing, Arrival at transit office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
2018-04-23 19:32

Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, С


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

ghemml said:


> Posted on the 11th April....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Items stated delivered to my country at Singapore Post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But checking with the tracking number locally gives status not found.
> 
> Spend hours on the phone and my local postal confirmed this items is not with them.
> 
> *PS: Please don't sugar coat the efficiency for RU postal. Some countries get them delivered fast and some ultra slow.


Totally normal coming from Russia relax live your life it will get there when it gets there.
Chris


----------



## Zany4

Mine made it to the US but has been stuck in customs at JFK for a week. Never been more than 3 days in the past. I blame Trump and Putin. 😉


----------



## AT1984

Watch number 205 PAID.


----------



## taike

Zany4 said:


> Mine made it to the US but has been stuck in customs at JFK for a week. Never been more than 3 days in the past. I blame Trump and Putin. 😉


are you suggesting collusion?


----------



## kpjimmy

Same here!! Lol normally it goes through in 2 days. Man it's so close!!


Zany4 said:


> Mine made it to the US but has been stuck in customs at JFK for a week. Never been more than 3 days in the past. I blame Trump and Putin. 😉


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sachstorpedo

Out in the sun now with one second closer rubber


----------



## Roach66

Zany4 said:


> Mine made it to the US but has been stuck in customs at JFK for a week. Never been more than 3 days in the past. I blame Trump and Putin. 😉


My tracking never updated once the watch hit JFK, but it arrived at my house yesterday. I checked both the link provided by Meranom and USPS tracking.


----------



## 2415b

I've had stuff sit at JFK for more than a week! There hasn't been any update on my package in 10 days.



Zany4 said:


> Mine made it to the US but has been stuck in customs at JFK for a week. Never been more than 3 days in the past. I blame Trump and Putin. 😉


----------



## Coug76

Zany4 said:


> Mine made it to the US but has been stuck in customs at JFK for a week. Never been more than 3 days in the past. I blame Trump and Putin. ?


Mine too. It got there just before 4pm on the 19th. Kinda frustrating.

I had a package disappear from the face of the Earth there about a year and a half ago. Hopefully the watch won't go missing too.

Coug

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

Zany4 said:


> Mine made it to the US but has been stuck in customs at JFK for a week. Never been more than 3 days in the past. I blame Trump and Putin. 😉


Just stop checking the tracking as Russian tracking hardly ever works all the way or at all. My guess is the watch is actually on its way but the tracking is not.
Chris


----------



## 2415b

You guys in the USA know you can put the Russian tracking number in a USPS.com right?


----------



## taike

2415b said:


> You guys in the USA know you can put the Russian tracking number in a USPS.com right?


you're kidding


----------



## Coug76

2415b said:


> You guys in the USA know you can put the Russian tracking number in a USPS.com right?


Yup

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

2415b said:


> You guys in the USA know you can put the Russian tracking number in a USPS.com right?


No, but now I do thank you. Unfortunately all it says is that it passed through ISC (whatever that is) in New York on the 19th and is in transit. I'm pretty sure I could have walked it here by now.


----------



## 24h

Use 17track.net to track all your numbers.
It will track the origin country and destination country


----------



## kpjimmy

19th at JFK as well with no updates. The wait continues lol

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## billy_ngu

Did I get a lemon?

After I unscrew the crown. There is no springy feedback like most of the screw down crown watches I have.

1.The crown is like flappy/flimsy

2.When I turn to set the time, the seconds hand is jumpy.

3. Manual says there is quick date set, but I can't pull crown to 3rd position.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

I’ve always used all three tracking methods. USPS has never gone this long after arriving at JFK without an update. I’m worried the small packaging without a box won’t be treated the same as previous shipments or worse, it could be opened for inspection.


----------



## Zany4

billy_ngu said:


> Did I get a lemon?


No, those sound like the normal Vostok quirks. Crown is wobbly on purpose to protect movement. No quick set, need to go to 12am and back to 9pm over and over to set date as no third position. Second hands can be jumpy but should work smoothly once crown is tightened down.


----------



## 24h

billy_ngu said:


> Did I get a lemon?
> 
> After I unscrew the crown. There is no springy feedback like most of the screw down crown watches I have.
> 
> 1.The crown is like flappy/flimsy
> 
> 2.When I turn to set the time, the seconds hand is jumpy.
> 
> 3. Manual says there is quick date set, but I can't pull crown to 3rd position.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*1.* Vostok crowns are designed this way to reduce transfer of energy to the stem/movement from impacts on the crown.

*2. *Indirectly driven seconds hand. The effect of this may not be as apparent on a full wind, but every watch is different.
If you gently tap the watch against your palm, you will see the second hand stop or stutter for a moment. This has no effect on the accuracy.

*3. *2416b doesn't have quick set date, or even a 3rd crown position. The way people "quick set" the date is by going past 12:00 AM to 3:00 AM, then backwards to 9:00 PM, and forward again. etc.

Maybe one of the more knowledgeable members will also chime in.


----------



## Yarbles

Recieved my #10 on Tuesday....arrived in perfect speckless condition......
I also bought a polo so the bubble wrap had an outer layer of protection.
Have mine on a camo nato strap.👍


----------



## billy_ngu

Thanks for the clarification guys, First Vostok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

billy_ngu said:


> Did I get a lemon?
> 
> After I unscrew the crown. There is no springy feedback like most of the screw down crown watches I have.
> 
> 1.The crown is like flappy/flimsy
> 
> 2.When I turn to set the time, the seconds hand is jumpy.
> 
> 3. Manual says there is quick date set, but I can't pull crown to 3rd position.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally normal google Amphibia wobbly crown and setting the date. There is a good reason for the wobbly crown it is actually an important design feature.
Chris


----------



## billy_ngu

Out of curiosity, is someone keeping a log of where these watches are? That would be awesome wouldn't it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

billy_ngu said:


> Out of curiosity, is someone keeping a log of where these watches are? That would be awesome wouldn't it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. We can build a wordmap using our numbers.

-=B=-


----------



## marcunha

Bandido said:


> Agreed. We can build a wordmap using our numbers.
> 
> -=B=-


I have thought of that also.
Maybe Meranom can extract the full list of buyers from his store database and then isolate the country.

Mine will be soon, I hope, in the northern Portugal


----------



## taike

new 2018 project poll among three finalists

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4693091


----------



## sixtysix

#006 of 250, first quick photos.....


----------



## Bandido

marcunha said:


> I have thought of that also.
> Maybe Meranom can extract the full list of buyers from his store database and then isolate the country.
> 
> Mine will be soon, I hope, in the northern Portugal


I'm sure they will not. It is personal data.

-=B=-


----------



## marcunha

I know, thats why I said "isolate" the country , and then only give the full numbers, for example

Russia : 20 watches
USA : 30 watches
UK: 20 watches

and so on

that will not be a breach of privacy I understand, but hey it was just a thought


I´m not asking for the full list of buyers with addresses


----------



## kpjimmy

Zany4 said:


> I've always used all three tracking methods. USPS has never gone this long after arriving at JFK without an update. I'm worried the small packaging without a box won't be treated the same as previous shipments or worse, it could be opened for inspection.


Just got notice it moved to Queens early this am. Ok I guess I'll get it next week lol. Hey at least the tracking updated! On USPS and track17.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SAB314

"Your item arrived at our USPS facility in QUEENS NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER on April 27, 2018 at 6:09 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination". My Amphibia is on the way.


----------



## Coug76

SAB314 said:


> "Your item arrived at our USPS facility in QUEENS NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER on April 27, 2018 at 6:09 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination". My Amphibia is on the way.


Same here only 6 min earlier.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAB314

*Apr 27, 2018*06:09​​*Arrived at USPS Regional Facility, April 27, 2018, 6:09 am, QUEENS NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER USPS*​
*Apr 19, 2018*15:56​​*Processed Through Facility, April 19, 2018, 3:56 pm, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) USPS*​
*Apr 10, 2018*07:14​​*Processed Through Facility, April 10, 2018, 7:14 am, MOSKVA PCI-21 USPS*​
*Apr 10, 2018*00:25​​*Processed Through Facility, April 10, 2018, 12:25 am, MOSKVA PCI-21 USPS*​
*Apr 04, 2018*11:48​​*Processed Through Facility, April 4, 2018, 11:48 am USPS*​
​​*Origin Post is Preparing Shipment, , USPS*​
*Apr 19, 2018*20:56​​*Arrived at the customs of USA Russian Post*USA​
*Apr 10, 2018*04:14​​*Released from Russia Russian Post*Russia (Шарапово)​
*Apr 09, 2018*21:43​​*Released by custom house Russian Post*Russia (Шарапово)​
*Apr 09, 2018*21:41​​*Handed over to the customs Russian Post*Russia (Шарапово)​
*Apr 09, 2018*21:25​​*Arrived at the customs of Russia Russian Post*Russia (Шарапово)​
*Apr 08, 2018*22:12​​*Arrived at the local distribution center Russian Post*Russia (Шарапово)​
*Apr 04, 2018*20:36​​*Departed from local distribution center Russian Post*Russia (Столбище)​
*Apr 04, 2018*08:48​​*Arrived at the customs of Russia Russian Post*Russia (Казань)​
*Apr 03, 2018*16:00​​*Arrived at the local distribution center Russian Post*Russia (Столбище)​
*Apr 03, 2018*03:46​​*Departed from local distribution center Russian Post*Russia (Чистополь)​
*Apr 02, 2018*12:04​​*Arrived at the local distribution center Russian Post*Russia (Чистополь)​
*Apr 02, 2018*11:02​​*Sorting complete Russian Post*Russia (Чистополь)​
*Apr 02, 2018*08:56​​*Arrived at the Post office Russian Post*Russia (Чистополь)

Shipping is complicated!​


----------



## billy_ngu

Have a couple of straps that I ordered for a cccp I owned for one day and a nato for my Corgeut which are 22mm. I thought I have no 22 lying around .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

May I humbly suggest that, when the next project is underway and a specific sub-forum is established, we dedicate one thread strictly for the discussion of shipping updates.

Daily notifications about where a watch is located are generally unhelpful, and tend to further feed the hysteria and frenzy around this "I want it NOW" attitude. How very un-Soviet!

Future generations will look back on this thread and weep over the dozens of pages spent on shipping updates. Please, God, spare your children the tears.

Until then, I'll just keep quoting Chris.



Cafe Latte said:


> stop worrying and wait..
> Chris


----------



## billy_ngu

I just realize the bezel has no clicks too. And it takes some skill to wind the watch . Hahahaha what a fun watch. I bought it even without reading about Amphibia and Vostok.

This watch is a keeper!

I bought in to build a reputation here in wus as apparently people are picky over who they sell. I wanted to buy a borealis sniper but was rejected even after offering to pay PayPal fee as I was a new member( am still one as I am inactive here) .I pledge it to crowd fund and support the watch community here who made it happen and never gave up. I pledge it because I wanted to buy a SKX007 but it was too mainstream. I pledge it as a test to explore my watch side gig which led to me starting my own brand.

From this thread and my watch side gig, What I realize is watch communities are the same in Malaysia and over the world.You have the eager beaver, who asks lots of questions and can't wait to receive the watches or maybe they make a lot of noise because they are worried of not receiving the watch. You have the people who trust your pledges like the project starter who made it happen. If the pledgers backed out, they would have suffered a loss asking the factory to produce the watches. You have the people like most of us who just trusted and paid and waited for the package.(but since it's on meranom who have a reputation , I think it definitely a booster. I swear I only went to read reviews about meranom after I paid. So much trust in the Internet)

Thank you for an exciting journey so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patski

mroatman said:


> May I humbly suggest that, when the next project is underway and a specific sub-forum is established, we dedicate one thread strictly for the discussion of shipping updates.
> 
> Daily notifications about where a watch is located are generally unhelpful, and tend to further feed the hysteria and frenzy around this "I want it NOW" attitude. How very un-Soviet!
> 
> Future generations will look back on this thread and weep over the dozens of pages spent on shipping updates. Please, God, spare your children the tears.
> 
> Until then, I'll just keep quoting Chris.


I totally agree with that!


----------



## taike

marcunha said:


> I know, thats why I said "isolate" the country , and then only give the full numbers, for example
> 
> Russia : 20 watches
> USA : 30 watches
> UK: 20 watches
> 
> and so on
> 
> that will not be a breach of privacy I understand, but hey it was just a thought
> 
> I´m not asking for the full list of buyers with addresses


that could be a breach of national security


----------



## OKEAH

MY WATCH JUST LEFT SOMEWHERE AND IS ON ITS WAY TO SOMEWHERE ELSE!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAARGHHHHHHH!!!!!



mroatman said:


> May I humbly suggest that, when the next project is underway and a specific sub-forum is established, we dedicate one thread strictly for the discussion of shipping updates.


And then DELETE it FOREVER!!!!!!!!!



> Daily notifications about where a watch is located are generally unhelpful, and tend to further feed the hysteria and frenzy around this "I want it NOW" attitude. How very un-Soviet!
> 
> Future generations will look back on this thread and weep over the dozens of pages spent on shipping updates. Please, God, spare your children the tears.
> 
> Until then, I'll just keep quoting Chris.


THANK YOU, THANK YOU COMRADE!!!!!!!


----------



## SAB314

International Service Center (ISC) is where mail goes when arriving in or departing from the USA.


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Keeping hope alive that the watch will come today or tomorrow. It was processed through ISC NY on 4-21. The wait is killing me!!!

Regards,

Ren


----------



## grossman81

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bandido

grossman81 said:


> Thanks guys!


Nice color of the strap by the way.

-=B=-


----------



## Zany4

Mine escaped JFK to Queens as well. It’s seems like they all were released at the same time. I wonder if so many similar shipments raised customs’ suspicions. It’ll take another 5 days to make it across the Hudson River to NW Jersey.


----------



## zumzum5150

Left queens on 25th and 2 days later..


----------



## zumzum5150

Wanted to send a big Thank You to Meranom,recoil and everyone else that kept pushing for this project to be completed.. well worth the very long wait.. 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## mroatman

billy_ngu said:


>


Have you removed the plastic seal on the crystal, comrade?


----------



## 24h

mroatman said:


> Have you removed the plastic seal on the crystal, comrade?


Also the tag!


----------



## Cafe Latte

billy_ngu said:


> I just realize the bezel has no clicks too. And it takes some skill to wind the watch . Hahahaha what a fun watch. I bought it even without reading about Amphibia and Vostok.
> 
> This watch is a keeper!
> 
> I bought in to build a reputation here in wus as apparently people are picky over who they sell. I wanted to buy a borealis sniper but was rejected even after offering to pay PayPal fee as I was a new member( am still one as I am inactive here) .I pledge it to crowd fund and support the watch community here who made it happen and never gave up. I pledge it because I wanted to buy a SKX007 but it was too mainstream. I pledge it as a test to explore my watch side gig which led to me starting my own brand.
> 
> From this thread and my watch side gig, What I realize is watch communities are the same in Malaysia and over the world.You have the eager beaver, who asks lots of questions and can't wait to receive the watches or maybe they make a lot of noise because they are worried of not receiving the watch. You have the people who trust your pledges like the project starter who made it happen. If the pledgers backed out, they would have suffered a loss asking the factory to produce the watches. You have the people like most of us who just trusted and paid and waited for the package.(but since it's on meranom who have a reputation , I think it definitely a booster. I swear I only went to read reviews about meranom after I paid. So much trust in the Internet)
> 
> Thank you for an exciting journey so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you really are keeping it, how about some pics with the tag off it and the crystal protector?
Chris


----------



## tokareva

Cafe Latte said:


> If you really are keeping it, how about some pics with the tag off it and the crystal protector?
> Chris


As if he couldn't just put them back on later, after taking the pics...:roll:

Seriously...you guys are starting to sound like the tag and protector police.:rodekaart


----------



## kurt1962

2018-04-27 05:37
MR LC Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house, Соединённые Штаты Америки

Still moving in Russia . Seems it is moving around a lot Russia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

tokareva said:


> As if he couldn't just put them back on later, after taking the pics...:roll:
> 
> Seriously...you guys are starting to sound like the tag and protector police.:rodekaart


Someone needs to chill, wow!!
Just dont understand why someone would fit a strap ie remove the spring bar and leave the tag on the bar whilst fitting the strap. I too find that the crystal protector actually marks the crystal after a while it must vent something ie gas off or something as I have had Vostoks (maybe old stock as protector has been on for a while) and when removed the protector it left kind of a water mark which I ended up polishing the crystal to remove. So even if I planned never to wear a watch (unthinkable for me) that protector would need to come off and why would anyone leave the tag on unless pics are for fleabay..
Chris


----------



## tokareva

Cafe Latte said:


> Just dont understand why someone would fit a strap ie remove the spring bar and leave the tag on the bar whilst fitting the strap. I too find that the crystal protector actually marks the crystal after a while it must vent something ie gas


 Maybe he's trying to keep that new watch look/smell...b-)


----------



## billy_ngu

Why the fuss over a screen protector and tag that's not taken off?

I've taken it off so ...









I'll put the tags back on again tonight when I put it back in my watch table 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billy_ngu

mroatman said:


> Have you removed the plastic seal on the crystal, comrade?


Comrade, we need extra protection,Conditions are harsh here. I am afraid of scratches on our assets.Chairman Ngu signing out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim teo

#203 just came in and it's really awesome.
Special thanks to everyone who helped and contributed.










Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

billy_ngu said:


> Comrade, we need extra protection,Conditions are harsh here. I am afraid of scratches on our assets.Chairman Ngu signing out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As I said the protector is likely to do more harm than protection also scratches are easily removed, but why keep the tag?
Chris


----------



## PolishX

codeture said:


> Ok. I see that.
> Thanks fallenmig


I logged in and nothing is showing its been a few days


----------



## PolishX

No spot to pay. I logged into my Meranom account under my email and nothing is there


----------



## adryens

Received, love it.

Thanks for all


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## adryens

Accuracy about +50seg/day

Is normal? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

billy_ngu said:


> Comrade, we need extra protection,Conditions are harsh here. I am afraid of scratches on our assets.Chairman Ngu signing out


Roger that. Just as long as you know it's there.

Godspeed, Chairman!


----------



## Bandido

adryens said:


> Accuracy about +50seg/day
> 
> Is normal?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


-20 - +60 sec per day.
So +50 sec per day fits the interval.
But it can be adjusted to more precise value per day.
I just can recommend not to hurry with this and let the timepiece to work a month or two and only after that period of time decide the necessity of adjustment.

-=B=-


----------



## adryens

Thanks friend, i can waiting one month


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Patski

How much time before purge #2 🤣


----------



## rothko

Bandido said:


> -20 - +60 sec per day.
> So +50 sec per day fits the interval.
> But it can be adjusted to more precise value per day.
> I just can recommend not to hurry with this and let the timepiece to work a month or two and only after that period of time decide the necessity of adjustment.
> 
> -=B=-


... and at +50 that month or 2 will come 20 to 40 minutes sooner! :think:


----------



## Bandido

rothko said:


> ... and at +50 that month or 2 will come 20 to 40 minutes sooner! :think:


Sure, if you do not have a couple of hands or the ability to ask somebody to set the correct time if there will be a noticeable gap.

-=B=-


----------



## Bandido

adryens said:


> Thanks friend, i can waiting one month
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


De nada
I mean there can be various reasons of that +50sec per day. It might be your manner of wearing the watches, of winding the timepiece, new movement, etc. After a month of usage you will understand the case.

-=B=-


----------



## Rimmed762

Just got e-mail from Meranom. Shipped.

Almost two years of waiting is almost over. 🙂


----------



## fallenmig

jim teo said:


> #203 just came in and it's really awesome.
> Special thanks to everyone who helped and contributed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


That strap looks comfortable, where can I get one?


----------



## taike

Cafe Latte said:


> As I said the protector is likely to do more harm than protection also scratches are easily removed, but why keep the tag?
> Chris


could be a fashion statement. I've seen people wearing ball caps with stickers and tags still attached


----------



## jim teo

fallenmig said:


> That strap looks comfortable, where can I get one?


Thanks. It's a hirsch terra.
I suppose you could find one on ebay.

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamT1974

#232 of 250 arrived today 









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

rothko said:


> ... and at +50 that month or 2 will come 20 to 40 minutes sooner! :think:


Thats funny 
I generally adjust right away and readjust if needed later on. Normally the first adjust is quite close,+50 seconds is definitely going to need slowing down.
Chris


----------



## rothko

jim teo said:


> Thanks. It's a hirsch terra.
> I suppose you could find one on ebay.


That's a great strap choice! With the 22mm lug width and beefy case, I think many of the Panerai-style straps will look good.


----------



## kurt1962

I’m confused over how this purchase is proceeding/shipping. I paid on the 21st yet the watches have not left Russia but seem to be bouncing around different locations. 

I know it can take a bit yet I have never had a purchase from Russia do this much moving around. Is this now normal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

kurt1962 said:


> I'm confused over how this purchase is proceeding/shipping. I paid on the 21st yet the watches have not left Russia but seem to be bouncing around different locations.
> 
> I know it can take a bit yet I have never had a purchase from Russia do this much moving around. Is this now normal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sounds like it is proceeding and has already shipped. now just wait. no need to be confused.



mroatman said:


> I wish there was a way WUS could set up an auto-reply such that, whenever someone expressed concern over their package within the first 60 days of it being mailed, this message would pop up ?





Cafe Latte said:


> ... stop worrying and wait..
> Chris


----------



## 24h

kurt1962 said:


> I'm confused over how this purchase is proceeding/shipping. I paid on the 21st yet the watches have not left Russia but seem to be bouncing around different locations.
> 
> I know it can take a bit yet I have never had a purchase from Russia do this much moving around. Is this now normal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the "bouncing around" is normal.
_2018-01-15 18:28Processing, Arrival at delivery office, Соединённые Штаты Америки
__2018-01-09 22:27United States USJFKA, Import of international mail, Соединённые Штаты Америки
__2018-01-03 07:54MR LC Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Export of international mail, Соединённые Штаты Америки
__2018-01-02 15:49MR LC Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house, Соединённые Штаты Америки
__2018-01-02 15:48MR LC Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Handed over to customs, Соединённые Штаты Америки
__2018-01-02 13:21MR LC Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Processing, Arrival at transit office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
__2018-01-02 01:33MR LC Vnukovo 102975, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
__2017-12-30 06:17Moskva-Kazanskij Vkz. PZhDP MMPO 102900, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
__2017-12-29 03:43Moskva-Kazanskij Vkz. PZhDP MMPO 102900, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
__2017-12-28 05:16Moskva-Kazanskij Vokzal PZhDP 102000, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
__2017-12-28 05:10Moskva-Kazanskij Vokzal PZhDP 102000, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
__2017-12-27 00:09Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
__2017-12-24 11:19Kazanskij LPC Cex Posy`lok 420306, Processing, Arrival at transit office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
__2017-12-22 22:47Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
__2017-12-22 07:22Chistopol` MRP 422999, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
__2017-12-21 18:08Chistopol` 422980, Processing, Departed from origin facility
__2017-12-21 17:24Chistopol` MRP 422999, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
__2017-12-21 16:49Chistopol` 422980, Acceptance, Single, Соединённые Штаты Америки
_


----------



## kurt1962

24h said:


> Yes, the "bouncing around" is normal.
> _2018-01-15 18:28Processing, Arrival at delivery office, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> __2018-01-09 22:27United States USJFKA, Import of international mail, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> __2018-01-03 07:54MR LC Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Export of international mail, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> __2018-01-02 15:49MR LC Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> __2018-01-02 15:48MR LC Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Handed over to customs, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> __2018-01-02 13:21MR LC Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Processing, Arrival at transit office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> __2018-01-02 01:33MR LC Vnukovo 102975, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> __2017-12-30 06:17Moskva-Kazanskij Vkz. PZhDP MMPO 102900, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> __2017-12-29 03:43Moskva-Kazanskij Vkz. PZhDP MMPO 102900, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> __2017-12-28 05:16Moskva-Kazanskij Vokzal PZhDP 102000, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> __2017-12-28 05:10Moskva-Kazanskij Vokzal PZhDP 102000, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> __2017-12-27 00:09Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> __2017-12-24 11:19Kazanskij LPC Cex Posy`lok 420306, Processing, Arrival at transit office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> __2017-12-22 22:47Kazanskij LPC 420300, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> __2017-12-22 07:22Chistopol` MRP 422999, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> __2017-12-21 18:08Chistopol` 422980, Processing, Departed from origin facility
> __2017-12-21 17:24Chistopol` MRP 422999, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> __2017-12-21 16:49Chistopol` 422980, Acceptance, Single, Соединённые Штаты Америки
> _


Nearly identical. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens

Nato is better idea, for the case design.




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## PolishX

I followed the instructions for payment but it's not showing up in the shopping cart . Anyone else have this problem


----------



## taike

PolishX said:


> I followed the instructions for payment but it's not showing up in the shopping cart . Anyone else have this problem


are you logged in and able to see the product page? 
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150b01.html


----------



## Crunchnolo

PolishX said:


> I followed the instructions for payment but it's not showing up in the shopping cart . Anyone else have this problem


It will not automatically appear in your cart. After you log in you must click the link in the recoil post. This takes you to the product page where you can add the watch to your cart.


----------



## kurt1962

Crunchnolo said:


> It will not automatically appear in your cart. After you log in you must click the link in the recoil post. This takes you to the product page where you can add the watch to your cart.


Here's how it worked for me:
Go to @recoil post with Meranom link, click link. Sign in to Meranom with all your correct information. Click back to recoil's link and click on the link again. It navigates back to Meranom with me still signed in and the watch appears for selection. Add the note in the check with your WUS screen name and your watch run number. I did this while on my phone within the Tapatalk app.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PolishX

Thank you for that ..Watch #9 PAID in full... Thanks for all the help


----------



## kurt1962

PolishX said:


> Thank you for that ..Watch #9 PAID in full... Thanks for all the help


You're welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

Patski said:


> How much time before purge #2 藍


Very good question. The guys still marked as pending on the spreadsheet have had close to a week to settle. Perhaps time to think such a delay is a sign of non-interest? (I'm No.4 on the waitlist)


----------



## cuthbert

#001 finally arrived!


----------



## OKEAH

Yeah but I got #000


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Mine (# 80) arrived Saturday, safe and sound, no specs and in perfect condition, thank you to all who put this together and thank you Meranom. Really well done, glad I was able to get one!

Regards,

Ren


----------



## codeture

No. 35 just arrived as well. Not yet managed to check in detail, but the packaging is indeed minimalist ^^ 

Thanks to all the coodrinators that make this project come true.

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

#211 paid. And I promise myself to not follow up with tracking  as #196 should be with me in next couple of days.

Thanks Recoil, Meranom and all involved in this project here.


----------



## kpjimmy

Got it in FINALLY! Delivered to my office in TX!!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug76

It arrived today near Seattle.


















Coug

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## PolishX

How many days ? Im just north of you im curious


----------



## Bandido

Hi. I suppose there is no big relation here.
There are many dependences, not only territorial.


PolishX said:


> How many days ? Im just north of you im curious


-=B=-


----------



## taike

Bandido said:


> Hi. I suppose there is no big relation here.
> There are many dependences, not only territorial.
> 
> -=B=-


Indeed, the biggest is psychological


----------



## Recoil

Patski said:


> How much time before purge #2 藍


Purge III will happen this weekend.

Regards,
Recoil


----------



## Zany4

Mine arrived at the regional USPS distribution center where it should have gone to the local post office the next day but instead has been “in transit to the next facility” for three days. It went from Chistopol to Moscow faster than Jersey City to Kearny to my local. It’s probably lost. Game over, Pochta FTW.


----------



## 24h

Zany4 said:


> Mine arrived at the regional USPS distribution center where it should have gone to the local post office the next day but instead has been "in transit to the next facility" for three days. It went from Chistopol to Moscow faster than Jersey City to Kearny to my local. It's probably lost. Game over, Pochta FTW.


"In transit to the next facility" generally means it's just sitting there in the facility waiting to be processed. 
A lot of my shipments keep updating with that same description every 24 hours until it actually leaves.


----------



## cuthbert

Recoil said:


> Purge III will happen this weekend.
> 
> Regards,
> Recoil


----------



## mroatman

Zany4 said:


> Mine arrived at the regional USPS distribution center where it should have gone to the local post office the next day but instead has been "in transit to the next facility" for three days. It went from Chistopol to Moscow faster than Jersey City to Kearny to my local. It's probably lost. Game over, Pochta FTW.


...............⬇



Cafe Latte said:


> I have never had tracking after it left Russia *stop worrying and wait*..
> Chris


...............?


----------



## CMA22inc

#94 Arrived safe and sound in a non SPECKtacular fashion.

Very happy with the end results!


----------



## gak

Not a great picture quality but this thing is so awsome. Have to update in today's date that it arrived. Speckle fear came true, so far have spotted two particles at 9. Suspected brushing on left corner of case as not even but a little wiping cleared it, so it was just metal residue, I guess every thing was assembeled in bit of hurry but overall finishing is great and just needs little work. Still dont like the idea of forced to open for speck removal.

Did any one noticed knife sharp 0lug corners? Due to lug holes being extremely low, almost at the lower corner and I wonder how strong that remaining thin edge of metal is.

Still its a beauty and I heard a date change click on its own just now  i.e 7 minutes before midnight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59

gak said:


> Did any one noticed knife sharp 0lug corners?


I gathered from reading about this watch on the watchru forum, that this is standard for the case. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.

I just figured it's for use to escape if one gets tied up, like in the movies.


----------



## billy_ngu

scott59 said:


> I gathered from reading about this watch on the watchru forum, that this is standard for the case. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I just figured it's for use to escape if one gets tied up, like in the movies.


Comrade , Russian watches are practical. We need multi function tool . Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billy_ngu

gak said:


> Not a great picture quality but this thing is so awsome. Have to update in today's date that it arrived. Speckle fear came true, so far have spotted two particles at 9. Suspected brushing on left corner of case as not even but a little wiping cleared it, so it was just metal residue, I guess every thing was assembeled in bit of hurry but overall finishing is great and just needs little work. Still dont like the idea of forced to open for speck removal.
> 
> Did any one noticed knife sharp 0lug corners? Due to lug holes being extremely low, almost at the lower corner and I wonder how strong that remaining thin edge of metal is.
> 
> Still its a beauty and I heard a date change click on its own just now  i.e 7 minutes before midnight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw paint specks sticking in the inside of the crystal . The orange paint. Couldn't be bothered , didn't spend a fortune on this and never expected this to be perfect.

Just to share , the Vostok versus The Singaporean Ventus and The Malaysian Lumglo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codeture

billy_ngu said:


> I saw paint specks sticking in the inside of the crystal . The orange paint. Couldn't be bothered , didn't spend a fortune on this and never expected this to be perfect.
> 
> Just to share , the Vostok versus The Singaporean Ventus and The Malaysian Lumglo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its surprisingly quite ok.

I haven't bought the sg and my one. How was their built quality compared to ours?
(in term of design I'm sure ours is more unique)

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

All these picture are great! 

With a bit of luck, I should have mine this week. It finally hit the regional center yesterday after 14 days of zero movement. Friday will be a full month in transit which is on the long end of normal (at least for my location in NJ). In general it takes about 3 weeks, and the worst was 6 weeks. So everyone waiting on theirs need to relax it will get there. --Mark


----------



## chef-lou

My watch #231 arrived today I love it but there is a scratch on the bezel and I cannot get the crown pulled out into the date position.


----------



## chef-lou

Couldn’t post pic on last one


----------



## kpjimmy

1. Stupid question, did you remove the protector on the bezel?

2. To set date you need to adjust by setting the time to make it turn normal clockwise because it doesn't have a quick date function.. then go counter clockwise to about 8pm and continue to go back and forth until you reach the date.


chef-lou said:


> My watch #231 arrived today I love it but there is a scratch on the bezel and I cannot get the crown pulled out into the date position.


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## chef-lou

Yes at first I thought the scratch was just the plastic film then I removed it and when into the light and saw it was scratched. oh well I'm going to wear it and scratch it anyway no big deal


kpjimmy said:


> 1. Stupid question, did you remove the protector on the bezel?
> 
> 2. To set date you need to adjust by setting the time to make it turn normal clockwise because it doesn't have a quick date function.. then go counter clockwise to about 8pm and continue to go back and forth until you reach the date.
> 
> 
> chef-lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> My watch #231 arrived today I love it but there is a scratch on the bezel and I cannot get the crown pulled out into the date position.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Zany4

Oh frabjous day, calloo callay! Speckless and pretty much perfect. Surprised the envelope and couple layers of bubble wrap protected it sufficiently on its journey from April 2nd to May 2nd. Again, many thanks and big ups to The Committee. All’s well that ends well!


----------



## mrwomble

Looking good on that strap, Zany!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

This is a bad pic but you can see the WUS watch with a Doxa.


----------



## hseldon

Great to see everyone receiving these watches. My apologies that I did not pull out of the project directly myself, I could not bring myself to do so having been in so early and looking forward to this watch so much for two years. Long story short the timing of the arrival of this watch could literally not have been worse for me and making the purchase would have been near impossible. I see after a while away the decision was taken for me. I’m sorry I had to be chased up and couldn’t just politely pull out but I was hoping my luck would take a turn for the better. Whoever gets my no. 9, look after her and enjoy it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

cuthbert said:


> This is a bad pic but you can see the WUS watch with a Doxa.
> 
> View attachment 13107609


150 case also deserves a strap like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

Zany4 said:


> Oh frabjous day, calloo callay! Speckless and pretty much perfect. Surprised the envelope and couple layers of bubble wrap protected it sufficiently on its journey from April 2nd to May 2nd. Again, many thanks and big ups to The Committee. All's well that ends well!


I see one speck at 44. Hope Im wrong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

gak said:


> I see one speck at 44. Hope Im wrong ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weird reflection I think, but I looked with loop I have at work and there's nothing there. ?

EDIT: when I got home I looked closer and there is one good size orange paint chip. I think it was hiding in the date window. I'm not sure I want to open it or not. I have the tools but the stems can be tricky. I may stay a member of Team Speck. ?


----------



## redrabbit

cuthbert said:


> This is a bad pic but you can see the WUS watch with a Doxa.





gak said:


> 150 case also deserves a strap like that.


Great minds think alike  Put mine on Yobokies BoR. Straight end links a bit of the eyesore, but otherwise it matches the watch nicely:


----------



## scott59

Zany4 said:


> Weird reflection I think, but I looked with loop I have at work and there's nothing there. ��
> 
> EDIT: when I got home I looked closer and there is one good size orange paint chip. I think it was hiding in the date window. I'm not sure I want to open it or not. I have the tools but the stems can be tricky. I may stay a member of Team Speck. ��


I'm a proud card carrying member of Team Speck.

Both red and white teams. I'm not going to do anything about it, I think..........


----------



## OKEAH

Ah yes! Doxa, the Swiss branch of 2MChZ (can any comrade solve the linguistic puzzle?)

Is the dial orange so that the specks do not show? Clever. 

Just kidding Comrade Cuthbert. Beautfiful, both of them. I think the Seiko strap looks good on the Speckimatic. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## wenghing

#158 just landed on my hand.

Paid on 1 Apr, shipped on 3 Apr from Russia and receive on 3 May in Singapore.

Received clean and in working condition.

Thanks meranom and all the committee members of this project.









Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

redrabbit said:


> Great minds think alike  Put mine on Yobokies BoR. Straight end links a bit of the eyesore, but otherwise it matches the watch nicely:
> 
> View attachment 13108701


Looks great in this pic I wonder how it looks on wrist with straight end links. It doesnt have to be completely alligned but only if fill little bit ok the top corner. Having an end link which helps smooth the top end of lugs will make this combination my top pick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

hseldon said:


> Great to see everyone receiving these watches. My apologies that I did not pull out of the project directly myself, I could not bring myself to do so having been in so early and looking forward to this watch so much for two years. Long story short the timing of the arrival of this watch could literally not have been worse for me and making the purchase would have been near impossible. I see after a while away the decision was taken for me. I'm sorry I had to be chased up and couldn't just politely pull out but I was hoping my luck would take a turn for the better. Whoever gets my no. 9, look after her and enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a shame you were unable to get your watch,I hope your luck improves soon...remember the low bits of life are there to make the high bits even better!


----------



## Blue Peter

Yesterday I received #110 here in the UK.

No specs of any sort that I can see.

I put it on this 22mm Nato strap I had, but have a couple more straps on order for it.

A great big thanks to everyone involved in making this watch a reality. I am absolutely thrilled to have this in my collection!


----------



## Bazsy

This was fun. It took like 5 days to get the watch to Sweden (Russian post was on steroids) and an additional 8 days for the Swedish post to move it 30 km 🙂

Anyway I totally like this watch (my 6th Vostok but I only second keeper after the 24 hours Meranom SE version). It looks awesome on a Zulu.


----------



## 24h

Blue Peter said:


> View attachment 13109843


Excellent picture! The iPhone 8 Plus camera has a noticeable difference to my Phone 7


----------



## Bandido

Bazsy said:


> This was fun. It took like 5 days to get the watch to Sweden (Russian post was on steroids) and an additional 8 days for the Swedish post to move it 30 km 🙂
> 
> Anyway I totally like this watch (my 6th Vostok but I only second keeper after the 24 hours Meranom SE version). It looks awesome on a Zulu.
> 
> View attachment 13110045


Meldonium, though...

-=B=-


----------



## taike

24h said:


> Excellent picture! The iPhone 8 Plus camera has a noticeable difference to my Phone 7


it's the photogenic watch, not the camera


----------



## gak

Bazsy said:


> This was fun. It took like 5 days to get the watch to Sweden (Russian post was on steroids) and an additional 8 days for the Swedish post to move it 30 km ?
> 
> Anyway I totally like this watch (my 6th Vostok but I only second keeper after the 24 hours Meranom SE version). It looks awesome on a Zulu.
> 
> View attachment 13110045


jättebra grattis 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins

Zany4 said:


> Oh frabjous day, calloo callay! Speckless and pretty much perfect. Surprised the envelope and couple layers of bubble wrap protected it sufficiently on its journey from April 2nd to May 2nd. Again, many thanks and big ups to The Committee. All's well that ends well!


Excellent looking strap. Care to share the details of it? Thanks.


----------



## 2415b

#154 finally arrived! And spec free! The dial is by far one of the best I've seen meranom. The case finish is also much better than my last brushed 150. Of the trio this if by far my favorite! Well done everyone!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## les

Been deliberating over what strap to buy while I wait for my watch and as it is a divers watch think it should be paired with a divers strap. I have just ordered this one from eBay but as it is coming from Singapore it will be a tossup as to which will come first the watch or the strap.


----------



## Marijn2

The tension rises komrades! I can see my watch has landed in the Netherlands today. According to the tracking info it has been released from the postal logistics center. This only can mean one thing: (.......tune from Rocky 3) ....It is now in the cargo van of the delivery guy and I think/hope it will be at my door tomorrow afternoon! :-!;-):-x


----------



## Gtejera

181 has arrived!!! A.k.a MOS (Mother of all Speccks). Ha ha ha. It is great to finally hold something that started as an idea. I will keep the specks in to remind me of the limited nature of this watch. I love it! Specks and all!!!!

Cuthbert.... Guys if there is another project in the future. Please count me in.

Mine is on a Fluco strap with orange stitches. It rocks!!!!!


----------



## Cafe Latte

Gtejera said:


> 181 has arrived!!! A.k.a MOS (Mother of all Speccks). Ha ha ha. It is great to finally hold something that started as an idea. I will keep the specks in to remind me of the limited nature of this watch. I love it! Specks and all!!!!
> 
> Cuthbert.... Guys if there is another project in the future. Please count me in.
> 
> Mine is on a Fluco strap with orange stitches. It rocks!!!!!


For those though that want the specs out it is a really easy job. Using case back remover remove case back. Next using a toothpick or similar depress the small button near the winder on the movement and unscrew the crown and remove the crown and stem. Next with tooth pick or similar (if you have watch tools use but advice for those who have not) hook out case back seal. Next place a piece of paper over the back of the watch and put hand over it and turn watch over, slid out hand and watch will be lying dial up with paper underneath.. Now simply lift off case from movement. I normally now put the case down dial up to prevent any more dust getting on inside of crystal if I am just working on the watch, but not really an issue as the crystal will need cleaning anyway in this case. For this job I use a small turntable stylus brush, but others can advise what they use, I like the stylus brush though as it is very soft and is excellent at picking up dust. Dial I brush dry and inside crystal I slightly dampen brush with isopropyl alcohol as it picks up dust better (damp not wet almost dry brush). Not keep alcohol away from dial and movement.. Now dial and crystal is clean lower case over movement, slip hand underneath and turn watch over. line up hole that stem goes in and reinsert stem whilst pressing the button again and screw down crown. Now get fine pair of tweezers and push stem towards movement and you will hear a click job almost done!! Now refit rubber case back seal and fit case back and retighten case back nut. Those who dont have a holder do this on your thigh as it is soft not on the table with crystal down as you risk to damage crystal.
Hope this helps to despec some watches 
Chris
Edit.. use good quality paper, a magazine is good as it has little lint..


----------



## Zany4

itsmemuffins said:


> Excellent looking strap. Care to share the details of it? Thanks.


Thanks! It's a Bradystrap black leather sailcloth with orange stitching.

Switch to black or army perlon for the warmer weather?


----------



## 2415b

Zany4 said:


> Thanks! It's a Bradystrap black leather sailcloth with orange stitching.
> 
> Switch to black or army perlon for the warmer weather?


Where you get the green one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

I settled on this rubber strap for now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

2415b said:


> Where you get the green one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crown & Buckle. I get nicer NATO straps from them sometimes so I thought I'd try their perlon straps. They're like $14 and fairly thin but the ladders are good quality.


----------



## mibby

And now de-speckled:










Thanks to mroatman for his tips on dismantling - it really was very easy.


----------



## mroatman

mibby said:


> And now de-speckled:
> Thanks to mroatman for his tips on dismantling - it really was very easy.


So it worked! Very glad to hear about the positive outcome.

Chris actually wrote a more-detailed description just a few posts back. Probably should have just asked him


----------



## mibby

mroatman said:


> So it worked! Very glad to hear about the positive outcome.
> 
> Chris actually wrote a more-detailed description just a few posts back. Probably should have just asked him


Yes - worked a treat, thanks. The marks on the bezel are just oily fingerprints!


----------



## Zany4

I think for those who want to despeckle that it should be noted that the stem should only be removed once it is fully pulled out to the seting position. If you try to remove it in the winding position, it can be much more difficult to reassemble and engage. I am pretty sure I read that somewhere before.


----------



## mrwomble

No. 115 (belatedly) checking in. It actually arrived on the 19th April, but between a work trip and food poisoning from said work trip, this is the first I've had a chance to get some pics of it up.

No specks that I can see but I darent look too closely in case I find any.  The dial is better than expected, the case brushing is lovely and I'm digging the crisp finishing on the crown. Most surprising discovery of all? The lume - it's actually really good!

Works well on a nato, but I'll also be trying it out on this nice and vanilla-ry BC strap.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

Yeah, the lume was a big surprise. Overall, the dial, hands and bezel insert are far nicer than anything I expected. All the depth and dimension to the dial is awesome! Oh and I love the red date wheel.


----------



## johannthechickenman

Hi i'm supper happy how the watch came out.
I got a liaka watch for my 14th birthday and bought this one myself can't wait till it arrives.

Johann


----------



## CierzoZgz

#23 at home since last week:










Stunning result!!


----------



## jim teo

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

CierzoZgz said:


> #23 at home since last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning result!!


Desktop Wallpaper!!!

-=B=-


----------



## SAB314

#228 has arrived!


----------



## Ketchup time

#113 paid


----------



## Patski

I guess my luck just ran out


----------



## Bandido

My package is waiting for me since 30 of April, because I was at my parents house on a short vacation. 
I've losened some garden soil with new Chinese cultivator (very helpful) and helped to my son to master a new fishing rod. We managed to catch several bleaks for the cat using a fresh white bread beads.

I've arrived yesterday, but our post office will be opened tomorrow. 

The whole vacation I was beholding the thread enviously catching each beautiful photo of the watches)))).

So my precious with a prime number 109 on it's back is waiting the nearest Monday))).


-=B=-


----------



## gak

SAB314 said:


> View attachment 13115257
> #228 has arrived!


What strap is it? Seems like filling the gap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bandido

gak said:


> What strap is it? Seems like filling the gap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


N.d. limits
https://www.google.ru/search?q=nd+l...ndroid-xiaomi&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

-=B=-


----------



## Recoil

Waiting on confirmation from Meranom on who has or hasn't paid then any remaining watches will be reassigned.

Recoil


----------



## marcunha

can´t wait to see mine on the wrist

shipped a month ago (April 7th) , arrived in customs on the 23rd and has been sitting there till today with no status update , damn :-(

edit: should have complained earlier  , the status just changed to "in distribution" hopefully I´ll get it today #244


----------



## MEzz

mine stuck in moscow customs since the 15!


----------



## Patski

Recoil said:


> Waiting on confirmation from Meranom on who has or hasn't paid then any remaining watches will be reassigned.
> 
> Recoil


From what I've seen, it's basically over?


----------



## codeture

Patski said:


> From what I've seen, it's basically over?


It's too early to drive conclusion. I don't think there are 250 people posted theirs up to now.

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## marcunha

Finally, here it is, #244
As far as my eyes can see it is speck free

What a beauty

The bracelet is kind of crappy, I will try with others later tonight

Thanks everybody involved


----------



## Crunchnolo

MEzz said:


> mine stuck in moscow customs since the 15!


Misery loves company. I think our watches are stuck in the same shipment at JFK. Hopefully they're released from purgatory soon.

PS - I don't want to hear any whining/crying about shipping status posts.


----------



## Bandido

Yes.
This lad is just ok inside my watch box and on the wrist.

-=B=-


----------



## Patski

codeture said:


> It's too early to drive conclusion. I don't think there are 250 people posted theirs up to now.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


What I mean, is it's all the watches are now sold! (the last purge stopped right before me! )


----------



## Bandido

I would like to say a big thank you to the committee.
You guys were made a titanic work. Without any "if" or "maybe". You were holding all the world on your shoulders for more than two years.
I was not here since the beginning (actually I was not involved in watch addiction till last year) and I saw just a tail of this anaconda, but with all my respect thank you guys! The result is amazing!

-=B=-


----------



## kurt1962

Crunchnolo said:


> Misery loves company. I think our watches are stuck in the same shipment at JFK. Hopefully they're released from purgatory soon.
> 
> PS - I don't want to hear any whining/crying about shipping status posts.
> 
> View attachment 13119135


Last update I had was on 4/30. At that notification it was still in Russia. I Purchased on the 21st. Patiently standing by...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

MEzz said:


> mine stuck in moscow customs since the 15!





Crunchnolo said:


> Misery loves company. I think our watches are stuck in the same shipment at JFK. Hopefully they're released from purgatory soon.
> 
> *PS - I don't want to hear any whining/crying about shipping status posts.*


No need, you two have that part covered already.


----------



## Crunchnolo

mroatman said:


> No need, you two have that part covered already.


If people talking about shipping during the SHIPPING PHASE of the project offends you, maybe it's your senses that are a bit too delicate. Really, what deep conversation are you expecting at this point in the project thread?


----------



## Patski

Well it's more like "oh! I think my watch moved 2 feet!" Anyway...


----------



## 2415b

It's funny how it has bee two years since the start of the reboot, and everyone has patiently waited through the process, and then there's shipping, now everyone is loosing their lunch over the 30 day shipping wait.


----------



## MEzz

mroatman said:


> No need, you two have that part covered already.


Thats a pretty rude comment.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

MEzz said:


> Thats a pretty rude comment.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


or clever, depending on how you look at it.

probably somewhere in between if taken in context of all the recent back and forth


----------



## scott59

taike said:


> or clever, depending on how you look at it.
> 
> probably somewhere in between if taken in context of all the recent back and forth


Yes, what you said.

Unfortunately, it's a fact that the USPS just ain't what it used to be. For a multitude of reasons.

So it will take a lot more for me to lose patience with our comrades' concerns. My shipment went smoothly, and I felt very lucky.


----------



## mroatman

MEzz said:


> Thats a pretty rude comment.


I'm sorry you got caught in the crossfire. Crunchnolo walked right into that one, though.

I really didn't mean to stir the pot, so I apologize if my post came off as callous or insensitive. But perhaps someone can explain to me the utility in posting regular shipping status updates/complaints? If you are excited about your watch's arrival as it inches ever closer, by all means, share the excitement! That's the kind of positive energy we need.

But these shipping status posts are overwhelmingly pessimistic, typically pointing an angry finger at some shipping company for poor service, unreliable tracking, unforeseen delays, and so on. That's the kind of defeatist attitude we don't need.

I am sensitive to the fact that I already have my watch, and if I were still awaiting delivery, my perspective might be different. But if I had a genuine concern about the whereabouts of my package, I would contact the postal service at once and open an inquiry. Posting anxious comments on WUS only serves to fuel other people's anxieties, and before you know it, we are having a collective meltdown over shipping times that, by the way, have proven to be quite average so far. All this while -- and I'm willing to make a bet here -- not a single 2016 project watch has actually gone missing.

That's why I keep quoting Chris, who put it so succinctly: "Stop worrying and wait." If you can do something about your worries, by all means do something (e.g. contact the shipping company). But worrying for the sake of worrying, and spreading fears and uncertainties here, unfortunately helps no one.


----------



## 24h

mroatman said:


> I'm sorry you got caught in the crossfire. Crunchnolo walked right into that one, though.
> 
> I really didn't mean to stir the pot, so I apologize if my post came off as callous or insensitive. But perhaps someone can explain to me the utility in posting regular shipping status updates/complaints? If you are excited about your watch's arrival as it inches ever closer, by all means, share the excitement! That's the kind of positive energy we need.
> 
> But these shipping status posts are overwhelmingly pessimistic, typically pointing an angry finger at some shipping company for poor service, unreliable tracking, unforeseen delays, and so on. That's the kind of defeatist attitude we don't need.
> 
> I am sensitive to the fact that I already have my watch, and if I were still awaiting delivery, my perspective might be different. But if I had a genuine concern about the whereabouts of my package, I would contact the postal service at once and open an inquiry. Posting anxious comments on WUS only serves to fuel other people's anxieties, and before you know it, we are having a collective meltdown over shipping times that, by the way, have proven to be quite average so far. All this while -- and I'm willing to make a bet here -- not a single 2016 project watch has actually gone missing.
> 
> That's why I keep quoting Chris, who put it so succinctly: "Stop worrying and wait." If you can do something about your worries, by all means do something (e.g. contact the shipping company). But worrying for the sake of worrying, and spreading fears and uncertainties here, unfortunately helps no one.


The last time I ordered watch parts from Russia, one of my packages was lost for 2 months and arrived to my house another 1 month after that.
In that time frame, I spoke with USPS and requested a search for missing package.
In the meantime, I had quite a lenghty and friendly conversation with the seller about the history of their store and what was coming soon.
I even learned that he was getting into manufacturing his own parts and showed me some prototypes!


----------



## Caretaker10000

#43 paid. Thank you!


----------



## Chascomm

Last watch has been paid for! :-! WooHOO!!

Thread closed.

See you all at the after-party :-d

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/forum-project-watch-has-arrived-4678409.html


----------

